# NEW YORK, NEW YORK!!!



## desertpunk

30316012


----------



## aster4000

breathtaking. I don't think I can do this.
anyways, may my plan to visit NYC next year will be materialized.
thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## desertpunk

Chase Plaza, Financial District by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Chase Plaza, Financial District by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


View of midtown from Moma by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Stoop audience by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Subway car, F-line by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Bikers and runners on Park Ave., around Grand Central by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Sunset over Central Park meadow by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


West glass towers, from Pier 45 by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Foggy towers, Sixth Avenue and 49th Street, Midtown by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr



Empire State, from High Line Park by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Lower Manhattan Morning by RBudhu, on Flickr


Untitled by O1e9, on Flickr


Entrance to GE Building by Tim Archibald, on Flickr


Rockefeller Plaza by Tim Archibald, on Flickr


Untitled by Erik Diekstra, on Flickr


Empire State Building at Dusk by RBudhu, on Flickr


Village Vanguard by Tim Archibald, on Flickr


Blue Note by Tim Archibald, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Empire State Bldg by Tim Archibald, on Flickr


Untitled by pagolbhai, on Flickr


Untitled by SimonSaysYes, on Flickr


Stream of Consciousness by Roblawol, on Flickr


Light and Dark Sky by Harris Graber, on Flickr


Looking down on the Midtown Skyline by RBudhu, on Flickr


The 9/11 Memorial by RBudhu, on Flickr


The Twin Tower Tridents at the 9/11 Memorial Museum by RBudhu, on Flickr


Lenox Lounge by joseph a, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

pineapplevision by zlandr, on Flickr


makin' a killing by zlandr, on Flickr


[witty title with "hang" in it] by zlandr, on Flickr


many faces, one fanny pack by zlandr, on Flickr


before the missoni monsoon by zlandr, on Flickr


lady in red by zlandr, on Flickr


passing through by zlandr, on Flickr


10? by zlandr, on Flickr


gyros in the sky by zlandr, on Flickr


bracelets & bags / stripes & stilettos / moustache & blazer by zlandr, on Flickr


service at the ready by zlandr, on Flickr


the NJ state flower: limosiniensis orchidea, stretchus maximus by zlandr, on Flickr


Sunset September 15th by Harris Graber, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thespacewalker/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thespacewalker/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thespacewalker/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cv62photography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thespacewalker/


Brooklyn Bridge Park by joe3292, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan at night. by joe3292, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole




----------



## JohnFlint1985




----------



## JohnFlint1985




----------



## JohnFlint1985




----------



## desertpunk

^^
Nice shots!


----------



## desertpunk

Blue giraffe in a red top hat by ekonon, on Flickr


Untitled by ekonon, on Flickr


2011.10.13 by ekonon, on Flickr


2011.10.19 by ekonon, on Flickr


Long Island Restaurant by ekonon, on Flickr


2011.10.11 by ekonon, on Flickr


Untitled by ekonon, on Flickr


440 Broadway by Several seconds, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan from Across the Hudson by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

FM-CP/u by henryhill125, on Flickr


gct by henryhill125, on Flickr


ll R by henryhill125, on Flickr


Smoke @ NYC by Giandomenico Ricci, on Flickr


Tallest by angad84, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Friends Seminary in Autumn - Stuyvesant Square - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Oxley's by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


Cafe Wha by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


vibrant Houston Street by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


Brooklyn Battery Tunnel, Battery Park, and the New York Harbor by RBudhu, on Flickr


Occupie Wall Street by Glark, on Flickr


Cloud view by l_c_m_tt_, on Flickr


Urban grit by l_c_m_tt_, on Flickr


Above the Streets and Below the Fog by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Amazing updates thanks!
the face of NYK changing by new skylines


----------



## po-low

mind blowing pics!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By Adramad










By Macjake



















By Vbourrut


----------



## desertpunk

Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By ManuMay











By Randompics


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Vbourrut


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Jinski


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Niagara falls by Paul57


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

BY Asival


----------



## desertpunk

1141 Willful Suspension of Disbeleif by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Empire by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


New York Stock Exchange by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Chasm by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


1135 World Trade Center by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


1139 Flat Iron Clock by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


1140 Cross by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC is lovely day and night :cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Beautıful and great city!


----------



## desertpunk

to work by Several seconds, on Flickr


amassing by Several seconds, on Flickr


Good-morning Brooklyn by Several seconds, on Flickr


where Nolita, Little Italy and Chinatown meet by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


Untitled by phillip kalantzis-cope, on Flickr


Historic Juxtaposition by Lanamaniac, on Flickr


headed to the courts by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


JR Inside Out by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Quelbeast by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Curves by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Spikes In the Sky by Lanamaniac, on Flickr


Skyline View from Greenpoint (P1290997) by michael.2999.pics, on Flickr


Untitled by Henry Shi, on Flickr


Untitled by Henry Shi, on Flickr


Untitled by Henry Shi, on Flickr


----------



## CCs77

Spectacular panorama of the entire Skyline of Manhattan taken from the Pier C Park in Hoboken.
It is from Panoramio. Here's the link, that user have more nice pictures of New York as well of other places.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52655159









Shot at 2011-11-07


----------



## desertpunk

Fall Colors - East River Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Fall Colors - Corlears Hook Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


2011.10.25 by ekonon, on Flickr


Maurizio Cattelan: All, at the Guggenheim, Burro by Scoboco, on Flickr


Flatiron by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Towers - 1 by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Towers - 2 by Joel Raskin, on Flickr




A Step Back in Time - Stone Street Historic District - Financial District - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


'American Elm', United States, New York, New York City, Central Park, Mall Area, Fall Colors by WanderingtheWorld (www.LostManProject.com), on Flickr


Red Fire Escape - East Village - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Union Square Evening by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


'Needle in the Hay', United States, New York, New York City, Uptown Looking Downtown, East Side by WanderingtheWorld (www.LostManProject.com), on Flickr


'V for Vendetta', United States, New York, New York City, West Village, Skyline View by WanderingtheWorld (www.LostManProject.com), on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

CCs77 said:


> Spectacular panorama of the entire Skyline of Manhattan taken from the Pier C Park in Hoboken.
> It is from Panoramio. Here's the link, that user have more nice pictures of New York as well of other places.
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52655159
> 
> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/4484/52655159.jpg[/IMG]
> Shot at 2011-11-07


beautiful pano:cheers:


----------



## oliver999

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!强悍


----------



## desertpunk

24492485


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Great photos , great city


----------



## CCs77

Nice Video of New York



desertpunk said:


> 24492485


Here's another great video for a great city

31159101


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

sumer urmiyeli said:


> Niagara falls by Paul57


niagara falls isnt even close to new york


----------



## Deanb

new york is bigger than life... no other city could ever top that


----------



## desertpunk

Gotham 5 by eviltuna7, on Flickr


Gotham 6 by eviltuna7, on Flickr


Gotham 4 by eviltuna7, on Flickr


Gotham 1 by eviltuna7, on Flickr


Gotham 2 by eviltuna7, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

morning mist by Several seconds, on Flickr


avenue by Several seconds, on Flickr


smoke by Several seconds, on Flickr


walker, bridge blessed by Several seconds, on Flickr


pony tail by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## juancito

Thanks for the incredible pictures!


----------



## desertpunk

^
You're welcome! 


From 23rd Street to the End of the Island by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Governors Island at Sunrise by RBudhu, on Flickr


2011.11.13 by ekonon, on Flickr


Untitled by ekonon, on Flickr


Castle Clinton by Mattron, on Flickr


Surrogate's Court by Mattron, on Flickr


The Municipal Building by Mattron, on Flickr


The Municipal Building by Mattron, on Flickr


Fall Colors - Central Park - 2 by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


central park south by kiminnyc, on Flickr


central park in fall by kiminnyc, on Flickr


hitchers II by Several seconds, on Flickr


Track Shadow by Several seconds, on Flickr


Tourists by Scoboco, on Flickr


High Line Architecture by sirgious, on Flickr


Battery Park by Mattron, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Great updates on New York....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## CCs77

*The George Washington Bridge
The gorgeous Hudson Palisades, GWB and Midtown Manhattan skyline*









Shot at 2011-11-14
source:http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13577672?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com

*Photos taken from the western (New Jersey's) tower of the George Washington Bridge. (Click the link of the pictures to see them in flickr if you want to see the pictures in high resolution, there are lots of more photos from that user also)
View to the North, Bergen County, NJ, the Palisades, the Hudson River, Yonkers-Westchester Co, NY. (You can see as far as White Plains skyline, on the right of the second photo)*


_MG_0290 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr


_MG_0289 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr



*
Fort Lee, Bergen Co, New Jersey*

_MG_0238 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr


_MG_0239 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr


_MG_0294 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr


_MG_0100 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr



*View east to Washington Heights (Manhattan) and the Bronx (in the third photo, some buildings in the far background, on the left, is New Rochelle skyline, I think)*

_MG_0208 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr


_MG_0135 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr


_MG_0333 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr



*Southern view. Manhattan, Hudson River, and New Jersey (Fort Lee and Edgewater in the foreground, Jersey City in the background)*

_MG_0248 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr


----------



## CCs77

*And some Panoramas
Click the link if you want to see them full resolution in Flickr (very large)*


*North-eastern view*

George Washinton Bridge Panorama 5-2 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr



*Southern view*

George Washinton Bridge Panorama 4-2 por vanshnookenraggen, en Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

New York is just so epic!!!


----------



## JShow

These photos are amazing. I don't know what to say more... just breathtaking!


----------



## sbarn

Bump! Great to see a New York on here, incredible pix. :cheers:


----------



## CCs77

Astonishly photo of a perfect rainbow over Manhattan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5601289894/sizes/o/in/photostream/



The Manhattanhenge!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5601290054/sizes/o/in/photostream/




New York from bridge to bridge (Verrazano-Narrows to George Washington)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5600707661/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## desertpunk

manhattan bridge by Adam Lerner, on Flickr


the "el", 11211 by Several seconds, on Flickr


Fence by Several seconds, on Flickr


Dollar Up by jonathanpercy, on Flickr


Rainbow by jonathanpercy, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan - Freedom Tower Construction and New York by Gehry at 8 Spruce Street from Brooklyn Bridge Park by BostonCityWalk, on Flickr


Untitled by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


manhattan, boat by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


'A Manhattan View', United States, New York, New York City, Top of the Rockefeller Center, Golden Sunset by WanderingtheWorld (www.LostManProject.com), on Flickr


Bridge by Several seconds, on Flickr


Empire sunrise by Several seconds, on Flickr


Broadway by Darren-, on Flickr


Untitled by ekonon, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

New York by jonnyc7, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

East Village by jonnyc7, on Flickr


Occupy Wall Street: Day 76, March of the 99%, March for Jobs and Economic Fairness, Broadway spectators by Scoboco, on Flickr


rat pack refugee by zlandr, on Flickr


New York City on 11/28/2011 by mudpig, on Flickr


AIDAluna, New York City by mudpig, on Flickr


Untitled by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


New York taxi by Darren-, on Flickr


Williamsburg Bridge by Mattron, on Flickr


The Freedom Tower Rises - NYC by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


Gotham Sunset by Aleks Ivic, on Flickr


Central Park - Autumn Leaves - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


High Line in the Late Afternoon by sirgious, on Flickr


Momofuku Milk Bar by sirgious, on Flickr


One WTC by sirgious, on Flickr


2011.11.14 by ekonon, on Flickr


misty II by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## 2careless

20110926_180946 by 2careless, on Flickr


20110926_191726 by 2careless, on Flickr


20110926_181614 Panorama by 2careless, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Symmetry by astikhin, on Flickr


Manhattan by astikhin, on Flickr


Central Park by astikhin, on Flickr


Firehouse. Ladder Co. 3 by astikhin, on Flickr


Manhattan. Welcome to New York City! by astikhin, on Flickr


Manhattan. Crowds on the street of Manhattan. by astikhin, on Flickr


Sunrise in Central Park by astikhin, on Flickr


Reflection. Skyscrapers of Manhattan (NYC) by astikhin, on Flickr


Central Park by astikhin, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

The capital of the world :yes:


----------



## MaTech

great photos for a great city. Thanks !


----------



## desertpunk

Near battery park by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Hudson River sunset by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Empire State Building from below by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Canal St. from a cab by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Boom Boom Room, Standard Hotel by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Looking up from my office building by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Abraco coffee by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Canon S100 First Shots by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


S100 Test Shots by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


S100 Test Shots by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


La Colombe Torrefaction by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


Blueberry Muffin and Latte, a La Colombe Torrefaction by Dan Nguyen @ New York City, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

brooklyn bridge by andrew c mace, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

brooklyn bridge walkway at dawn, nyc by andrew c mace, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

brooklyn bridge at night, nyc by andrew c mace, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

west side from times square at night, nyc by andrew c mace, on Flickr


45th street at night by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Flatiron Building at Rush Hour, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Manhattan Bridge at Night, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


E 34th St. and North at Night, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Grand Central Terminal and Park Avenue at Night, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Hearst Tower at Night, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Renee's View II, Midtown Manhattan at Night, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Port Authority Bus Terminal at Night, NYC by andrew c mace, on Flickr


New York City on 11/28/2011 by mudpig, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Rock'n NYC by Unlimit℮d (Catching up), on Flickr


Midtown Metropolis by Unlimit℮d (Catching up), on Flickr


New Yorker by Andrey Gatash, on Flickr


Broadway and 48th St by eduard4us, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan at dusk... by eduard4us, on Flickr


Untitled by ilana emer, on Flickr


Spring and Lafayette, Night by tifanieoriley, on Flickr


Kenmare's Corner Deli by tifanieoriley, on Flickr


Manhattan from Empire State Building | NYC 12.10.11 by BrainNY08, on Flickr


The Apple Store | NYC 12.10.11 by BrainNY08, on Flickr


Manhattan from Empire State Building by BrainNY08, on Flickr


Manhattan from the Empire State Building | NYC 12.10.11 by BrainNY08, on Flickr


George Washington Bridge by .tom troutman., on Flickr


Biblioteca di New York by Fabio Tode , on Flickr


grand central chrysler by Mogwai YT, on Flickr


broadway times sq by Mogwai YT, on Flickr


Brooklyn, NY by .tom troutman., on Flickr


Long Island City by .tom troutman., on Flickr


Brooklyn, NY by .tom troutman., on Flickr


Bayonne, NJ by .tom troutman., on Flickr


South St. Seaport, NYC by .tom troutman., on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

229And2more_tonemapped by perth45, on Flickr


238And2more_new york by perth45, on Flickr


Civic Center Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


NYC - Flatiron Building by luca1965, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


038_New York looking up.... by perth45, on Flickr


096_ Radio City and Rockefeller by perth45, on Flickr


097_New York nights 2 by perth45, on Flickr


003_EMPIRE STATE BLDG by perth45, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/


026 jvc times square by perth45, on Flickr


027 times sq, NY by perth45, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/


View from the Back of a Taxi - Manhattan Bridge, NYC by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Beatifull city


----------



## pankajs

Amazing architecture


----------



## Cadillac

The greatest collection of photos of the "Worlds Greatest City"


----------



## Cadillac

The greatest collection of photos of the "Worlds Greatest City" just my humble opinion


----------



## japanese001




----------



## desertpunk

bryant top by bytegirl24, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yojimbot/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yojimbot/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yojimbot/


bay ridge down by bytegirl24, on Flickr


looking toward lower by bytegirl24, on Flickr


knish king by bytegirl24, on Flickr


choices by bytegirl24, on Flickr


just your average bear by zlandr, on Flickr


Welcome to Queens by mheidelberger2000, on Flickr


library santa's by Darren-, on Flickr


Bad Santa by Darren-, on Flickr


Remember fun? by Darren-, on Flickr


Santa's Beauties by Darren-, on Flickr


Sunset November 19th by Harris Graber, on Flickr


Untitled by ekonon, on Flickr


station by Several seconds, on Flickr


Empire by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

The Essential Empire State Building by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Love the marvelous updates from New York....:cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

Towers on the Grid by Brian Hoffsis, on Flickr


Observing Those at Play by Brian Hoffsis, on Flickr


Manhattan’s Christmas Family Room by Brian Hoffsis, on Flickr


Bryant Park Skate by Brian Hoffsis, on Flickr


Radiated on the Rock by Brian Hoffsis, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Home of Eagle by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Madison Square Morning Light by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Balconies by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


lights to Jersey by Several seconds, on Flickr


Cooper Union by Several seconds, on Flickr


Caffeine Rush by Tim Schreier, on Flickr


E.Bway - Civic Center by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Happy Holidays from NYC: Ornaments outside the Exxon Building on 50th Street by RBudhu, on Flickr


Happy Holidays from NYC: Wall Street by RBudhu, on Flickr


Four World Trade Center Progress in Lower Manhattan by RBudhu, on Flickr


One World Trade Center Progress December 2011 Shot #2 by RBudhu, on Flickr


Happy Holidays from NYC: Rockefeller Center by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

desertpunk said:


> Hearst Tower at Night, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


^^
London Gherkin's Sister Tower (both by British Architect Norman Foster)! My favourite skycraper in NYC! :cheers:

Stunning photos from the world's Skyscraper and Capitalism Capital! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Great city, the city of skyscrapers and the city where dreams come true!! I love NYC!! :cheers:


----------



## oliver999

great shots.


----------



## AmstelBright

Columbus Circle by anhgemus, on Flickr


Grand Central by JMS2, on Flickr


----------



## Vagamundo.

Woah! Excelent selection of Photos! whitout dub NY is aFantastic Muse for a Photographer, Great city!


----------



## eddeux

Manhattan from a small perspective all from new-yorkcity blog


----------



## desertpunk

Untitled by phillip kalantzis-cope, on Flickr


Untitled by phillip kalantzis-cope, on Flickr


Untitled by phillip kalantzis-cope, on Flickr


Untitled by phillip kalantzis-cope, on Flickr


Fire Escapes by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan Skyline by BostonCityWalk, on Flickr


CHPL by marc dalio, on Flickr


Bubble guy in Central Park by ecgroom, on Flickr


NYC, Turtle Bay by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


Fendi 5th Ave by Glyn Lowe Photos, on Flickr


Empire State Building by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Midtown by Brendan Bernhard, on Flickr


Chrysler Building by gerrypadden, on Flickr


Untitled by jaroslavd, on Flickr


Spot The Dog, Enjoying Times Square by Glyn Lowe Photos, on Flickr


Season's Greetings 2011 by Glyn Lowe Photos, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/


New Year's 2012 Celebration in Times Square by Official New York City Fire Department (FDNY), on Flickr


New Year's 2012 Celebration in Times Square by Official New York City Fire Department (FDNY), on Flickr


New Year's 2012 Celebration in Times Square by Official New York City Fire Department (FDNY), on Flickr


subway by claudio ochoa, on Flickr


2012! by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


New York by RS Deakin, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

exhale by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

Awesome snaps!


----------



## amo_porto

I suppose the new year's day party in New York shall be the most wonderful party in the world.


----------



## brianmoon85

amo_porto said:


> I suppose the new year's day party in New York shall be the most wonderful party in the world.


it's probably things only tourists will do and enjoy. We New Yorkers HATE Times Square and will NEVER go to Times Square to see the Ball Drop in New Year's (We've already experienced it and rather watch it on TV at the comfort of our home) Trust me, I live in Manhattan and 5 days ago, I couldn't sleep cuz of the noise and hordes of crowd (I live on 41st Street on 6th Ave)


----------



## travelworld123

brianmoon85 said:


> it's probably things only tourists will do and enjoy. We New Yorkers HATE Times Square and will NEVER go to Times Square to see the Ball Drop in New Year's (We've already experienced it and rather watch it on TV at the comfort of our home) Trust me, I live in Manhattan and 5 days ago, I couldn't sleep cuz of the noise and hordes of crowd (I live on 41st Street on 6th Ave)


Wow, you live in NYC in like the centre?? Thats so cool! What's it like living in probably the greatest city in the world?


----------



## SydneyCity

Beautiful pictures, beautiful city


----------



## brianmoon85

travelworld123 said:


> Wow, you live in NYC in like the centre?? Thats so cool! What's it like living in probably the greatest city in the world?


Well words cannot describe the awesomeness. It's just simply a dream 

Cutting edge and beautiful skyscrapers/architecture
Multiculturalism
Awesome Genuine and Fusion Food from everywhere 
Every type of People you'll ever know (smart, funny, weird, awkward, etc) 
Access to world-class museums, art venues, entertainment
Nightlife and Leisure/Recreation
Getting everywhere by public transportation
Central Park and all other public parks
Knowing that you are around the richest and the most diverse people around

And...there is just a special vibe in NYC that doesn't exist in other cities I've previously lived (Seoul, Tokyo, London, Baltimore, Altantic City, Washington DC, Philadelphia, San Jose Costa Rica, Managua Nicaragua) There is just something "that" special about NYC


----------



## viníciusMS

Awesome pics


----------



## desertpunk

LSP28 by PMillera4, on Flickr


LSP27 by PMillera4, on Flickr


LSP24 by PMillera4, on Flickr


Fireboat by ih8nyyanks, on Flickr


Empire State Building by ih8nyyanks, on Flickr


Midtown by ih8nyyanks, on Flickr


untitled.jpg by ih8nyyanks, on Flickr


Sunrise on 34th street by ih8nyyanks, on Flickr


LSP32 by PMillera4, on Flickr


True Blue by Lumn8tion, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

st. patrick's cathedral from above by andrew c mace, on Flickr


manhattan and brooklyn bridges under construction by andrew c mace, on Flickr


45th street at night by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Twilight, Chinatown Rooftop Graffiti and Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Manhattan Bridge Moonrise, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan Morning, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing, beautiful shots from New York....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Great city in all senses!!


----------



## `DAViCHi

amazing !!!!


----------



## desertpunk

Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


together by Several seconds, on Flickr


framed by Several seconds, on Flickr


communion by Several seconds, on Flickr


arrival by Several seconds, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


street Queen by Several seconds, on Flickr


Waiting for the B61 by beau-dog, on Flickr


forest by Several seconds, on Flickr


DSC_8956_DxO.jpg by beau-dog, on Flickr


23rd Street by Several seconds, on Flickr


World Financial Center Shapes by RBudhu, on Flickr


light leaving broadway by Several seconds, on Flickr


Untitled by beau-dog, on Flickr


Grand Central Parkway and the Triborough Bridge by Harris Graber, on Flickr


West Street at the Speed of Light by beau-dog, on Flickr


Untitled by beau-dog, on Flickr


Dark by beau-dog, on Flickr


Off Duty by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos from NYC :cheers:


----------



## travelworld123

desertpunk said:


> Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Arghh, NYC looks so amazing. Those towers just look so grand and powerful...

Such an impressive city


----------



## anak_mm

saw this iphone ad, "unlimited".. the # of scrapers are like unlimited






@0:11 awesome


----------



## desertpunk

Famous Hot Doggery by Glark, on Flickr


Water Bottles by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Cruiser by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Treelit Walk by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Entrance by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Platform by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


2011.12.22 by ekonon, on Flickr


2011.12.21 by ekonon, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Untitled by @jbtaylor, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

cluster, NYC by Several seconds, on Flickr


Steel work by Several seconds, on Flickr


crosser by Several seconds, on Flickr


green empire by Several seconds, on Flickr


sunblock by Several seconds, on Flickr


Crazy corny lovely sky, downtown Manhattan by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.flickr.com/photos/damien_derouene/


----------



## Linguine

beautiful, I like the last photo...:cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

]








IMG_5128 by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


IMG_5139 by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


IMG_4967 by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Battery Park Marina by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


WTC - Independence Day Cityscape by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Ansonia by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


In town, bigger by Several seconds, on Flickr


440 Broadway by Several seconds, on Flickr


DSC_0446 by An aSkEw perspective - [email protected], on Flickr


42nd St and Tudor City Pl - May 31, 2012 by An aSkEw perspective - [email protected], on Flickr


Astoria Park Fireworks Display 2012 by Tony Shi, Life, on Flickr


Washington Square Park Arch - 5Th Ave, NYC by An aSkEw perspective - [email protected], on Flickr


Downtown, NYC June 2, 2012 by An aSkEw perspective - [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benzadrine/


eldridge street by Benzadrine, on Flickr


east broadway by Benzadrine, on Flickr


Feel the love by pauldub, on Flickr


Bammo! by Roblawol, on Flickr


Waiting by Several seconds, on Flickr


Hell's Gate and Fireworks by Roblawol, on Flickr


Fireworks on Hudson by Yogi.Arora, on Flickr


_AB11479July4Print by clintonbphotography, on Flickr


NYC 4th Of July Fireworks - Colors by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


NYC 4th Of July Fireworks - Blues by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


NYC 4th Of July Fireworks - Bursts by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/severalseconds/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/severalseconds/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smoovey/


4th of July 2012 by mcmillianfurlow, on Flickr


Midtown got smoked by Yogi.Arora, on Flickr


Smoke on the Water by Roblawol, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

beekman tower by have you eaten yet?, on Flickr


IMG_0692-1 by hunting ghosts, on Flickr


The Empire State Building and New York City Rooftops by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


SDR by beanhead4529, on Flickr


1394 Fountain by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Manhattanhenge 2012 by MichaelTapp, on Flickr


Finally Manhattanhenge! by no_whr_man, on Flickr


Court Square Stop on the 7 Train - Long Island City, Queens by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


Sunset by Alan Miles NYC, on Flickr


Macy's New York Fireworks 2012 by MichaelTapp, on Flickr


Macy's New York Fireworks 2012 by MichaelTapp, on Flickr


View from the Trump SoHo by wesleyrosenblum, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wesbran/


----------



## desertpunk

Busy, to Manhattan by Several seconds, on Flickr


Someone else's shoot by Several seconds, on Flickr


Special delivery by Several seconds, on Flickr


East river rain by Several seconds, on Flickr


Stranger 29/100 | Vincent by MichaelTapp, on Flickr


2012.07.19 by ekonon, on Flickr


Onward by Several seconds, on Flickr


midtown sundown by Several seconds, on Flickr


Midtown NYC Skyline Viewed from the Wythe Hotel Rooftop - Brooklyn by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


2012.07.13 by ekonon, on Flickr


Drifting by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Sunset: Southern View by Harris Graber, on Flickr


Empire State Building at Dusk - Sunnyside, Queens by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


Sunrise Moon by Harris Graber, on Flickr


Bank of America Tower at Magic Hour - Manhattan, NYC by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


The Con Edison Clock Tower Viewed from the Wythe Hotel Rooftop in Brooklyn by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


The Gathering Storm by Harris Graber, on Flickr


Summer Storm by Digiart2001 | jason.kuffer, on Flickr


Lightning Storm over Lower Manhattan: July 26, 2012 by RBudhu, on Flickr


World Trade Center Site Under Clouds by RBudhu, on Flickr


4th of July 2012 by mcmillianfurlow, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yojimbot/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yojimbot/


Manhattan: Fanelli Cafe by rinaldit2, on Flickr


Manhattan: Smith's Bar & Grill by rinaldit2, on Flickr


neon woman by john fullard, on Flickr


StatenIsland by JeffKWW, on Flickr


NY Nights: Koreatown at Night by rdb75, on Flickr


Mitchell's Wines Liquors by joseph a, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericinsf/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klingon65/


----------



## streetscapeer

This city is so magnificent, Love it!! This is the best NYC thread I've ever seen I think


----------



## TheFuturistic

dragonfruit, cherry, longan, whatever your taste :cheers: that's NY



desertpunk said:


> 2012.07.19 by ekonon, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## desertpunk

Windows by benalesh1985, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan by benalesh1985, on Flickr


Columbus Circle by benalesh1985, on Flickr


New York City Nights by benalesh1985, on Flickr


Fog sets in Over Midtown East by benalesh1985, on Flickr


Midtown: A Sea of Lights by benalesh1985, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

The Sparkling City by beanhead4529, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/severalseconds/


The Wall; light, sign and post by Several seconds, on Flickr


waiting by Several seconds, on Flickr


crosser, greenpoint by Several seconds, on Flickr


traffic stop by Several seconds, on Flickr


herding sky by Several seconds, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/severalseconds/


North west on Houston by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

No city in the world can compare...


----------



## desertpunk

Brooklyn Bridge Park Movie Night Blankets-0061 by kwsnyc, on Flickr


“Where Seventh Avenue Meets Broadway" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


The Paradox of Choice by charles le brigand, on Flickr


IMG_4281 by have you eaten yet?, on Flickr


8th Avenue by Alan Miles NYC, on Flickr


brave new burg by Several seconds, on Flickr


Tallest Mohawk in the world! apparently not good with corners or doorways by Several seconds, on Flickr


One way walk to the forest by Several seconds, on Flickr


Autumn Leaves - Central Park - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Rainy Afternoon on Pell Street - Chinatown - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Basket by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


West Side Vitality by beanhead4529, on Flickr


1464 Wash Service Dry by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


----------



## SilverWolf

*Damn city!!! Even where it is ugly, it looks gorgeous!!!*


----------



## desertpunk

Crossers, Times Square by Several seconds, on Flickr


Flatiron Building - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


2012.09.16 by ekonon, on Flickr


untitled-12 by ekonon, on Flickr


Slipping Through the Shadows by Pearce_Pics, on Flickr


smoke stacks by Joanna_Pan, on Flickr


The Details Guild by Scoboco, on Flickr


Knickerbocker Hotel, NYC by Several seconds, on Flickr


Tribeca: Franklin Street & West Broadway by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

"Storm Over Manhattan" by eleven12design, on Flickr


"Racing into Brooklyn by eleven12design, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

The New York City Skyline and the Statue of Liberty at Sunset - Under the Brooklyn Bridge by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Billboards and Taxis by Justin in SD, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

The new Northside by Several seconds, on Flickr


Sugars Ghost by Several seconds, on Flickr


AlleyWay by Denn-Ice, on Flickr


8th Street NYC by Denn-Ice, on Flickr


Kryptonight Glow by Eric.D.Fleury, on Flickr


Grand Central @ 42nd by Eric.D.Fleury, on Flickr


Late Night Bite at Grand Central by Eric.D.Fleury, on Flickr


The Mirrorball & Shadow - Brooklyn Bowl, NYC by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


Evening Rush in the Rain by Pine Ear, on Flickr


Dumbo Art Festival by wesleyrosenblum, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*1985 New York*


19850301_NewYorkCity_01.jpg by Adam Pratt, on Flickr

*Present New York*


DSC00389 by epssande, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

DSC_4663 by epssande, on Flickr


DSC_4668 by epssande, on Flickr


DSC_4661 by epssande, on Flickr


DSC_4657 by epssande, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Rocket Launcher by howardlau1970, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

The New York City Skyline in silhouette yesterday. by Photo Gallery, on Flickr


'Looking Towards Home' That's it I'm on the plane ready to take off! Me----------------> #nyc #newyorkcity #manhattan #cityscape #skyline #columbuscircle by medvedkrevedkov, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

NYC by Photstorember, on Flickr


----------



## Simonemarrast

amazing! I want go to New York... /the central park.. the MoMA!


----------



## Spurdo

Foggy Harbor by Chris S Thorpe, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

New York Jaywalker by kdobey, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman

personally, this is the greatest city in the world.


----------



## cameronpaul

Spurdo said:


> NYC by Photstorember, on Flickr


This is the best view of NYC's skyline. The once wonderful lower Manhattan skyline has been ruined by too many bulky flat topped buildings - I saw a photo from the late 50's, it looked marvellous, now it looks like just any other high rise city.


----------



## Spurdo

Steve Checks Out the Trains and the Skyline by aklipinski, on Flickr


The Tracks Straighten Out and Go North by aklipinski, on Flickr


Graffiti In Front of the Skyline by aklipinski, on Flickr


A Path Through the Grass by aklipinski, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

NYC


aerial NYC: the roads leading to the city by olive witch, on Flickr


approaching NYC via road by olive witch, on Flickr


aerial NYC: tangle of highways by olive witch, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

NYC skyline by Ray Ordinario, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

New York Skyline by Bob Palen, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Midtown Manhattan West Side by Concert_Photos_Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

NYC from NJ by lcrazyaznl, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Brooklyn Bridge - Manhattan Skyline by N/K/, on Flickr


DSCN1646.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge by N/K/, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Planes and the Skyline by aklipinski, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

splendid photos from New York....:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

New-York. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


New York. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


New York. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


New York. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


New York. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

IMG_9130 by K_Forde, on Flickr


----------



## StormShadow

Yup... that's my city!


----------



## desertpunk

American Apparel by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


morning Matzoh factory by Several seconds, on Flickr


Flatiron Building and New York City Skyline From Above by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Citi Field by RBudhu, on Flickr


The Public Theater Revitalization: Block Party by Scoboco, on Flickr


Prince Street, NYC, fashion's night out by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


High Line Billboard: Thomas Bayrle, American Dream by Scoboco, on Flickr


Freedom Cannot Be Simulated by Scoboco, on Flickr


East Broadway by N64Lover, on Flickr


Metro Conveyor by jakemetzgerphotography, on Flickr


Crosby still on Houston by Several seconds, on Flickr


7AM Sunrise. 7 Train. by mdpNY, on Flickr


SoHo Evening. by mdpNY, on Flickr


Bryant Park: No longer a lawn, not yet an ice-skating rink. by mdpNY, on Flickr


The 7 Train: 40th Street – Lowery Street by RBudhu, on Flickr


Meter by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Downtown New York City by mbaron85, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

StormShadow said:


> Yup... that's my city!



Location: Trying to Escape


:lol:


----------



## N-sky

Spurdo said:


> New York. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


 Interesting course. Especially still building in this photo. So it seems the eye, which is not easy for him sometimes to keep the pressure of wind.


----------



## Spurdo

Sunrise over Lower Manhattan by kingfal, on Flickr


----------



## aSP

i love it so much... from Russia


----------



## madonnagirl

great photo collection.


----------



## Spurdo

DSC_1639 by blakhaus, on Flickr


DSC_1586 by blakhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Metal and Bricks by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


Manhattan Nights by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

IMG_1635 by td215, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

NYC Skyline by paulhall, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Storm in Times Square by Justin in SD, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Hearst by Frankenstein, on Flickr


TWC by Frankenstein, on Flickr


Central Park South by Frankenstein, on Flickr


Up Broadway by Frankenstein, on Flickr


Down Eighth Avenue by Frankenstein, on Flickr


alley by Several seconds, on Flickr


suspended by Several seconds, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roccocolosi/


Central Park View by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Ferry by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Juxtapostion in Soho by jakemetzgerphotography, on Flickr


Afternoon Light by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Empire morning by Several seconds, on Flickr


Washington Square by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

the dark knight... by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Sandy Hook view by petesblog, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

The Manhattan skyline from the walk from the gate to the plane. by Anne_G_Ivy, on Flickr


Worlds Apart by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


Through The Thick by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

amazingg!!


----------



## felip

en route to laguardia at night, new york city by andrew c mace, on Flickr


Love and Ghosts and the City at Night by gimmeocean, on Flickr


Central Park and the Upper West Side at Twilight, New York City by andrew c mace, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Small street in the Financial District by Dekhana Photo, on Flickr


Red and blue on a grey Wall Street by Dekhana Photo, on Flickr


New York mood: smoke and highrises by Dekhana Photo, on Flickr


streets of new york by Fabian|Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## felip

New York City Street by bob0sama, on Flickr


DSC_4799 by mikejmartelli, on Flickr


Alone in Times Square by jeffsmallwood, on Flickr


upper east side winter skyline by jeff schultz photography, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Metropolis by bijoyKetan, on Flickr


Pizza To Go! [Explore!] by antonkawasaki, on Flickr


Yesterday Once More by Tony Shi., on Flickr


Intersection | NYC by navid j, on Flickr


----------



## felip

New York City Skyline and Empire State Building - Top of the Rock View by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Brooklyn Queens Expressway by Tony Shi., on Flickr


Lady with the Red Bag by Dj Poe, on Flickr


lower manhattan, nyc by adrh11 / www.facebook.com/facesrepresent, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Other Half by Dj Poe, on Flickr


Times Square by Dj Poe, on Flickr


bridge by Dj Poe, on Flickr


Fifth Avenue by Ailink, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Top of the Rock Sunset by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge Couple by mkc609, on Flickr


New York Winter - Snow in Soho by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Where it is never dark by HarryBo73, on Flickr


----------



## steven939

By Nordschleife
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## wjfox




----------



## felip

Midtown by black_sowl, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

cloud factory by Several seconds, on Flickr


for every window, a head by Several seconds, on Flickr


stair by Several seconds, on Flickr


Untitled by ekonon, on Flickr


Untitled by ekonon, on Flickr


clot by Several seconds, on Flickr


south by Several seconds, on Flickr


wet night by Joanna_Pan, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noons14/


snow and it is wonderful by ekonon, on Flickr


LES 02-02-2013 005 by bahramforoughi, on Flickr


colombe call by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## felip

by Inga Sarda-Sorensen


----------



## steven939

By Vincent 
http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6633626-1-1.html


----------



## desertpunk

Waiting for the bus by wowography.com, on Flickr


New York City Rooftops - Midtown Skyscrapers by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Fire at George Washington Bridge by Rafakoy, on Flickr


DSC_1794 by zinchik, on Flickr



Train Station by Rafakoy, on Flickr


Ray's Pizza by Rafakoy, on Flickr


----------



## steven939

By 橡皮Pounds 
http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-4664996-1-1.html


----------



## steven939

By Jason Hawkes 
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## desertpunk

Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Madison Square Park (1 of 1)-6 by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Midtown - Empty Bryant Park - Snowy Trees by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Midtown - Empty Fifth Avenue by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Midtown - Times Square Lights in the Snow by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Midtown - Times Square Smoke Stack and Snow by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Midtown - Times Square Snowball Fight by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Midtown - Times Square Snowball Fight at Father Duffy Square by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Midtown - Times Square Father Duffy Square by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Midtown Snow by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - East Village Snowy Night by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Blizzard 2013 New York City - Nemo - Snow in Midtown - 42nd Street Grace Building by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## SelectYourLifestyle

great pictures!


----------



## emyrr3096

It's New York!! Concrete Jungle really loves it!! Gonna be in N.Y.C this Winter :banana:


----------



## SO143

by *Guillermo Murcia*


----------



## desertpunk

happy valentines day by Rufus Mangrove, on Flickr


On the sunny side of the street by Andy Worthington, on Flickr


It's all just a fictionalized account of a true story. by TheeErin, on Flickr


Hell Gate Bridge Closeup 2 by eligit, on Flickr


little italy by Pine Ear, on Flickr


tweezers, nippers, pinking shears by Mattron, on Flickr


Fashionistas by Pine Ear, on Flickr


Basquiat at Gagosian by Scoboco, on Flickr


Jacques Torres by Scoboco, on Flickr


Wall St by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


beacon by Several seconds, on Flickr


Empire State Building Tower Valentine's Day Lighting by NYC♥NYC, on Flickr


Couple by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


"Heartwalk" in Times Square: Heart-Shaped Art Installation Made Of Boardwalk Planks Salvaged After Hurricane Sandy by NYC♥NYC, on Flickr


Mott Street in Chinatown, New York City by NYC♥NYC, on Flickr


----------



## steven939

By Yingnan
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## marlonbasman

ow, I love your thread - a great collection of mostly artsy shots.


----------



## christos-greece

The Brooklyn Bridge by davidwattsjr, on Flickr


NYC Skyline by davidwattsjr, on Flickr


Standard Hotel #2 by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

eaglexl


----------



## christos-greece

Lincoln Center by Dreamer7112, on Flickr


The "Freedom Tower" from Nassau Street by Andy Worthington, on Flickr


Manhattan from the Brooklyn Bridge by Andy Worthington, on Flickr


Bright Lights, Big City... from the "Top of the Rock!" by Rex Maximilian, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

55/365 Empire State Building by mistergalaxy, on Flickr


Empire State by Rafakoy, on Flickr


queensboro plaza continued by eligit, on Flickr


Snowmageddon by mistergalaxy, on Flickr


Lexington Blues (P1490420) by michael.2999.pics, on Flickr


stop light by Several seconds, on Flickr


Reflected City by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Breezeway by fojazz, on Flickr


Above The Crowd by Eric.D.Fleury, on Flickr


New York City on January 3, 2013 by mudpig, on Flickr


Manhattan and the Brooklyn Bridge on December 11, 2012 by mudpig, on Flickr


9/11 Memorial Night Fisheye 1 (P1480289-1a) by michael.2999.pics, on Flickr


Stay high by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


concrete jungle by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


Norht East View from 31st & 5th (NYC) by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


The glow of midtown south at dusk (NYC) by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


East midtown manhattan vertigo by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


brooklyn bridge refelctions by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


The Chrysler Building, NYC - Explored!  1/12/2012 by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


NYC den city by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


a distant view of the WFC domed glass atrium by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


Golden Cityscape by Rafakoy, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanbazin/


----------



## streetscapeer

amazeballs


----------



## alexander2000

gorgeous....the city that I never get tired of looking at.


----------



## steven939

By Jason Hawkes 
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline Sunset and the Brooklyn Bridge on a Summer Evening by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Night in the City by DPGold Photos, on Flickr


New York City Skyline - Financial District Skyscrapers by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## felip

1302_NYC_471 by srpnh, on Flickr


Chocolate Galore by Carly Carita., on Flickr


new york city by pspyro2009, on Flickr


Cityscape by truthinpassingx, on Flickr


----------



## felip

1302_NYC_263-2 by srpnh, on Flickr


Downtown Brooklyn/Lower Manhattan by doma0017, on Flickr


Untitled by sky-surreality, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Rockefeller Center by cometoseemerganser, on Flickr


The Rock by paulflynn, on Flickr


NY - D.U.M.B.O. - Brooklyn - Washington Street by PM Gaury, on Flickr


Times Square by Israel González Romero, on Flickr


----------



## tdxer

Great photos.


----------



## christos-greece

P1160425a Aerial Geometry by autumngold2, on Flickr


Manhattan: DCA>BOS by @ddimick, on Flickr


Lincoln Center by Dreamer7112, on Flickr


Manhattan skyline by Andy Worthington, on Flickr


----------



## juanpueblo

NYC F *Ing. Rocks!! and not because I live here.


----------



## balthazar

Great photos!


----------



## felip

Brooklyn by Mark Bilton, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by kattebelletje, on Flickr


Large ads by kattebelletje, on Flickr


New York by kattebelletje, on Flickr


----------



## felip

New York by kattebelletje, on Flickr


New York 34 st Penn by kattebelletje, on Flickr


NEW YORK 2 by flo75p, on Flickr


IMG_1673 by Daniel Morell Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## felip

The Arch of Harlem by Towfiq Ahmed, on Flickr


NYC by srgarris, on Flickr


Sierra_GreenpointStreetScenes_1 by GabrielleSierra, on Flickr


NYC Snow by Ruanon, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Times Square by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## steven939

love NYC!


----------



## desertpunk

Untitled by ChinatownBranch, on Flickr


Coney Island Stroll | Off-Season Winter by MichaelTapp, on Flickr


DUMBO-Manhattan Bridge Sky by plutohead, on Flickr


Happy Birthday Martha Cooper: Houston / Bowery Marty Wall by Terror161, Faust, Lady Pink, Free5, How & Nosm, Crash, Daze, Aiko by Scoboco, on Flickr


Wtc Sunrise by Benjamin Rosamond, on Flickr


Warriors!? | Coney Island Parachute Jump Sunset by MichaelTapp, on Flickr


Chrysler Building and New York Skyline - Roosevelt Island View by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Linear NYC:


New York (IMG_1029) by Passenger32A, on Flickr

Manhattan:


New York City (IMG_1299) by Passenger32A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan by Jutiar, on Flickr


Midtown Skyline by jblock!, on Flickr


Midtown Skyline by jblock!, on Flickr


City Skyline by hch1195, on Flickr


----------



## bsq109

VERY NICE PHOTOS!!!


----------



## el_dreamer_

^^
One57, I like that building. When it'll be finished I'm pretty sure it'll offer some nice views from its observation deck))
Here is picture of that building taken from Central Park this Winter:

IMG_4886 One57 from Central Park by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

And from 59th Street:

IMG_4891 One57 from 59 Str by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## xtdyz

very beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

A nice evening view over NYC:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lapeppina/8579883522/


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Rafakoy, on Flickr


A clear night in NYC by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


How to Throw a Rooftop Party by chris.chabot, on Flickr


View from Brooklyn Bridge by savishy, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

1647 Split Toned by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Flatiron by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Nice ride by Scoboco, on Flickr


Williamsburg-Sneakers & Pumps. by plutohead, on Flickr


light by Several seconds, on Flickr


FIRE ESCAPE (1/2) by Joe Desiderio, on Flickr


Vacant Lot with a View by gothamruins, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roccocolosi/


Willamsburg Bridge - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Fire in the Sky by Lumn8tion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City That Never Sleeps by morozgrafix, on Flickr


The City That Never Sleeps by morozgrafix, on Flickr


The City That Never Sleeps by morozgrafix, on Flickr


----------



## automat

great photos!


----------



## Holz

Mirror by Vitor Holz, on Flickr










From Brooklyn Bridge Park by Vitor Holz, on Flickr










From Brooklyn Bridge Park by Vitor Holz, on Flickr









Manhattan by Vitor Holz, on Flickr










Bridge by Vitor Holz, on Flickr










Seaport by Vitor Holz, on Flickr










NY by Vitor Holz, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Brooklyn Bridge - City Lights - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72403


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71457


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71457


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72403









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72403


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72403









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71457


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72403









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72403


----------



## Nando_ros

ESB MegaPano # 20 Golden Trade Center por Tony Shi., en Flickr


ESB Magapano #16 por Tony Shi., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013 0329 Whitestone Bridge NYC Skyline Cover Pagelr by zoso57, on Flickr


Tugboat by Ed Kiley, on Flickr


NYC March 2013 by deepen03, on Flickr


----------



## tdxer

supercool


----------



## Rookie83

That last picture was taken in San Francisco.....


----------



## SydneyCity

Stunning as usual


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0008 by Jaszek, on Flickr


Oz by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


Top of the Rock by Sarah Ayub, on Flickr


City of Dreams by Timothy Schenck, on Flickr


----------



## pettie

LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## Kintoy

New York as seen from the Intrepid Museum


----------



## Nando_ros

Midtown seen from Downtown por Tony Shi., en Flickr


----------



## Urbananite

Lever House 









Austrian Cultural Forum, 11 East 52 Street


















High Line by Diller, Scofidio + Renfro, 515 West 23rd Street 









Gehry & Nouvel in the background. Source


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in New York City by Life Between Pixels, on Flickr


Empire State by pmarella, on Flickr


New York Skyline by SEB_1119, on Flickr


Light up the Night, New York City on December 15, 2012 by mudpig, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

25 by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


1650 Escapes by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Family Time by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Flatiron by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Bellevue Reflection by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Silver Reflection by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Tompkins Square Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Empire State Building seen from West Chelsea by mistergalaxy, on Flickr


matzoh by Several seconds, on Flickr


Glow by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


Untitled by Benzadrine, on Flickr


Back from the dead by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Brooklyn Bridge Light Trails and Skyline (P1560153) by michael.2999.pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Macy's by AWirtala, on Flickr


NYC skyline from Brooklyn by aleksandr.kalininskiy, on Flickr


Manhattan street by aleksandr.kalininskiy, on Flickr


Manhattan Skyline by aleksandr.kalininskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Godius

Photo taken by me in *2008*, view from manhattan bridge:


----------



## desertpunk

NYCsoft-1365.jpg by HVargas, on Flickr


NYCsoft-1366.jpg by HVargas, on Flickr


NYC soft-0576.jpg by HVargas, on Flickr


NYC soft-0821.jpg by HVargas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Elena Laustsen, on Flickr


Times Square by angeljimenez, on Flickr


New York Night by chrotta96, on Flickr


Blue Silver Gold by chrotta96, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

source: Petlef from fotocommunity









source: Petlef from fotocommunity









source: Petlef from fotocommunity









source: Petlef from fotocommunity


----------



## RUNBKK

source: Detlef from fotocommunity









source: Faranima from fotocommunity









source: Faranima from fotocommunity









source: Aprilly from fotocommunity


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos you got, RUNBKK


----------



## Penquist4

old photos


----------



## SO143

New York City by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Midtown Manhattan. Taken from the top of the Empire State building. NYC, USA by Nicolas Doak, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

World Trade Center Progress, May 2013 by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Untitled by Lynt, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Heather, Betsy and Emily in Central Park by dsgray16, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Untitled by majawalk, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Untitled by majawalk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Lynt, on Flickr


FDNY Ten House "Still Standing" by wowography.com, on Flickr


Up Ahead by All the Big Trees, on Flickr


P1140302 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## xtdyz

awesome updates!


----------



## Nando_ros

NEW YORK [Explorer] por Franck Minieri (www.franckminieri.com), en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Stan Halcin, on Flickr


New York over Jersey City PW by Valentinian, on Flickr


Pilings + Financial District Skyline by doctah, on Flickr


DSC_8537b New York City: View from the Brooklyn Bridge by wanderlust traveler, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yell33320/8747698926/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## el_dreamer_

New Yorkers' morning workouts at Central Park in Winter.


IMG_4758 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_4765 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_4773 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_4806 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_4810 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_4840 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_4846 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

do you think god created new york city?


----------



## el_dreamer_

SO143 said:


> do you think god created new york city?


Here is my honest answer))

New York City is really special place, but I believe in people. It took hundreds of years and millions of people like us; driven by their power of will, desire to create something new, as well as greed, pursue of getting power, and also people who just came there and worked to feed themselves and their families - all that makes us human, good and bad.


----------



## tunggp

Tribute in Lights from lower Manhattan by xpressbus, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

getting the shot by xpressbus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown Manhattan skyline from Alphabet City by rjdibella, on Flickr


The Whitehall Building and the Brooklyn-Battery Tunnel from Battery Park by rjdibella, on Flickr


World Trade Center and September 11th Memorial construction from the World Financial Center by rjdibella, on Flickr


The Statue of Liberty and Liberty Island by rjdibella, on Flickr


----------



## bekimpz

New York is the best city in the World.......


----------



## Nando_ros

A Sunny Manhattan Afternoon por ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, en Flickr


----------



## felip

Manhattan Skyline. by Manhattan4, on Flickr


----------



## felip

New York - 2013 by iyankacooray, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

River of Lights by beanhead4529, on Flickr


Illuminated Skies by beanhead4529, on Flickr


Promised Land by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Manhattan New York Skyline from our room in the Trump Soho Hotel by Paul in Leeds, on Flickr


----------



## felip

B.B. by Alessandro Ciabini, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By *Angel Casaus* from flickr



SCROLL ---->>>>









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelcasaus/8958171780/sizes/h/


----------



## christos-greece

Nighttime Rooftop View by Spiegelpixel, on Flickr


Hoboken NJ by Patx11, on Flickr


Hoboken NJ by Patx11, on Flickr


Lights On by w0ei, on Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge & Manhattan by .annajane, on Flickr


----------



## steven939

LOVE THE PHOTOS!


----------



## felip

NY Sun by mografik, on Flickr


----------



## felip

not so recent, but worth it


One year later Enterprise Shuttle Good night New York by Photo Rusch, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Shuttle Enterprise Flight to New York (201204270024HQ) by NASA HQ PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Bryant Park - June 4, 2013 by Eddie C3, on Flickr


Bryant Park - June 4, 2013 by Eddie C3, on Flickr


Bryant Park - June 4, 2013 by Eddie C3, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Manhattan Skyline by CareySt, on Flickr


----------



## felip

NYC - Times Square by benoit_d, on Flickr


NYC - Times Square by benoit_d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking South by GPhace, on Flickr


Untitled by Patricia Davidson, on Flickr


Untitled by romerojupiter, on Flickr


Manhattan Skyline by CareySt, on Flickr


NYC HDR by jetageproductions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

All Night NY by ktaz67, on Flickr


May 27, 2013 by Alvina L, on Flickr


20130605-IMG_6609 by c_slavik, on Flickr


Untitled by Clara Ungaretti, on Flickr


----------



## KWT

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2722/4345034690_8b81cac13e_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5188/5655633649_e287b83db7_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/25/53750792_47105b62b8_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6506023647_e41d5a71b1_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7026/6418829633_1e94d909f1_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7144/6419448109_2c88715e98_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6477975149_f3c98392d1_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6477044441_1d7a9c2eb0_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2535/3864520963_22d4b8babf_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5306/5689354444_de8eed5855_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6689860133_9a14aee266_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3218/3134827725_decd27c76a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2631/4196491308_60ae6d3d0a_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5283/5255854809_2b2f358d0e_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5070/5894014260_cd017633a2_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3785/9117110988_7f2172cf6c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5184/5613576147_e1ec8223e3_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5262/5614153668_2d7413b614_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4080/4931556626_842cf794d3_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4118/4957469232_0f0094b8d1_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6688715835_ca4a35e5f9_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4102/4824221668_2b9f4f36e1_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5248/5312916637_42d44008f7_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7021/6613819281_99aa1cb935_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5170/5312981476_02dd7d05b8_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6041/6262408503_2283e85a4a_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3225/2486290148_1b00389c06_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2575/4127711023_bce85e1a6a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2751/4515257407_74e3f3891f_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8352/8308960957_a535e130a9_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8250/8597557641_3a72ded96a_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5090/5256445804_1a515885c3_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7379/9107975031_0c93c526d1_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6683194317_7b4539727f_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/174/472577581_a50bba619d_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6168/6185087972_796a8696ac_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5302/5555210977_70e04bebf4_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7262/7051635095_1da99eb503_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2564/3943974603_49a41b35ef_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6071/6099414979_51cae55b9e_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3379/3477406289_6b6eb04a39_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5230/5764837831_2763ffdfc5_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/53/143175101_3113d542d0_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4073/4926650890_4e5573e84c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5172/5450639746_5eb952f17e_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2278/2072157046_7a65cb2b6a_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3111/2558603931_c7a7339165_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6615556763_be0473f6da_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7044/6905541130_f690f59ef0_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6185/6063167416_583beb3dfe_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1001/1151885769_7e62e62581_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7315019786_5af4f32485_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4100/4781225778_dec1c0eef9_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6174/6184620183_3287593b12_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8392/8597558095_0ae35d7b92_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5350/8866241886_8c5a027534_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

ferry-188 by Subitman12, on Flickr


ferry-35 by Subitman12, on Flickr


ferry-111 by Subitman12, on Flickr


ferry-153 by Subitman12, on Flickr


Super Moon over Mid town Manhattan {Explored} by Photosequence, on Flickr


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5177/5496820557_a9050a6cff_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5181/5764772731_20e373acac_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/160/332769920_591cbc4423_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2326/2118555027_05722695b1_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8001/7188172772_f95bc7c679_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3148/2595268814_15549d0214_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6448921349_2f69946ec2_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3059/2594433297_ec1d70787f_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6578627713_392d2117d9_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2726/4322859843_250bb05649_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2729/4054871683_0b223ecd2e_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5177/5418720614_e8e8e3cb91_b.jpg


----------



## tmb-ingville

post deleted


----------



## KWT

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4054/4328448067_e8a3f66ed8_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5012/5575783217_d898630a1e_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6196/6150360939_07592864b6_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4091/5186133441_640cfc7324_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3072/4559435456_4257312af6_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3573/3502363673_a8712b42d6_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3325/3425210528_8f7ee30949_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3103/2883186397_bb9f406bbf_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3278/2832163656_4dcf4ebc1b_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3086/5704466285_8a5f38a83f_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2405/2388319913_da95bac5d1_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3084/2696832120_b6527e5dfa_b.jpg


----------



## automat

^^:cheers:


----------



## KWT

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3432/3402853931_831b882400_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3344/3663227269_e1925bd7c1_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3291/3157966076_3edbaaedcd_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2654/4091618413_af0fb8ac12_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/107/261003447_ee69e99ba7_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8436/7752329354_de71d6dbf5_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1351/5132266658_f28ccf151c_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6210/6142029829_2d5ae3e7a7_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8247/8542369356_fcc7aeb799_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8225/8552377873_169777651c_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8175/8052966001_dcdc1bc653_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/8052966279_1997b1ec5f_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7211/7161558193_e309d2966d_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5236/5914745463_566b34153d_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/6918853716_a527b278ef_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8216036876_6c781ffef5_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5213/5431783558_1773957ee3_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2251/1849587493_7784b13cb7_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4124/4991372108_f7e5380c1a_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3657/3405725632_937f822653_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8449/8048241432_ae159500fa_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7220/7159625179_59633d7d47_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7235/7175026520_b0561924e9_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1291/722523742_fdbb87f670_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3435/3362731763_168f4ea320_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4052/4545563259_610991fb91_z.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4147/5074910258_6320fe67ce_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7255/6907183296_4befc354b3_h.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7110/7752326918_b9d085a534_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7448/8925348881_47d18ec4b2_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4060/4285850510_5b38000f53_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5187/5612688822_a41f5d1f7d_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5096/5423660931_7fd0dfcbba_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3232/2873147550_be20012dd8_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/6954269807_892fdb29e6_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8389/8643957479_995c26b84d_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8191/8139656037_7cbea2d7ea_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/184/432693257_a00e4c1a9f_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6066/6046276399_538cea5b33_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/62/164025958_eebdac388a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1231/1410273314_ed84a25beb_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6011/6006219270_6fcb61dbc7_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5297/5527983853_ba99a66d4a_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6171/6227238561_df33ebbc04_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8373/8440789484_c3f2ee7c63_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6205/6046277383_a1426b0f15_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6063/6093466263_9fc1f659f7_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6025/6005676799_ea0cc4fc0b_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/11/16852720_cc4312d61b_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6177/6205442595_6a08b0729b_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5063/5696781781_f48582c507_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/150/404082932_95ab159690_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/159/404019396_25b5d9bda3_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2888/9140824266_d3c510d6a2_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8219/8292297175_61cc297702_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1280/1372335124_f15ca6d067_b.jpg


----------



## UjaiDidida

Super Moon - Hiding behind by Photosequence, on Flickr


----------



## KWT

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8237/8404238580_c42dd9d771_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4084/5213104434_50640d3daa_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6021/5981195839_1d57bea0a6_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4112/5045698292_7289a0829b_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5179/5397206660_f4cbec4089_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5296/5396617433_4fda97d5b9_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5180/5396605183_f86a7dfb59_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5093/5397207244_a3e08e5c3d_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5011/5396627267_ba351c1829_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/133/371367837_0a698ec0aa_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3147/2677990595_a01b6cde4b_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/137/371400594_816d12aaa1_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/163/371183467_f07ce458bf_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/211/518826086_3d91b34c38_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3246/3087202325_80e6f911a1_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8170/8054148269_e309697934_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/139/371447305_9f6b947005_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/152/382311204_aa91a9d1a9_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8240770504_a1b87610d8_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2503/3709832084_0efe51770b_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3107/2668494338_3a9986f040_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3621/3461079690_3349e702e5_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/138/372294608_d675b36aae_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/130/371185108_70c758f6be_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/6489272915_b33b09a9fd_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2431/3708975632_afc08b9a91_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/158/371338644_e17602cd46_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6216/6229181988_04668b3e8b_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/162/371385984_0592273408_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7212/7322165440_989c16cac4_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/137/371387363_654cd09457_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2523/3732829783_e0baae4eb8_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3184/2588847398_d873b2eaf4_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7059/6799226222_0fa5eb1c54_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7085/7252945636_a2c4afdd04_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5287/5267428223_cd4118f4d3_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4016/4627760361_52b867ae64_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3113/2537655697_892bc35828_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/45/164856043_346349cc89_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3433/3376762751_83cf14230e_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2797/4427487238_b1cd6f8182_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2650/3989567904_a318183171_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/8061468584_1fcd05d96e_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/176/371434900_363ed959e9_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/145/349413343_5febb67831_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3204/3145527544_46ca55cf28_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2586/3700989033_5833371c8e_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2647/3701559566_4621e6e293_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4147/5024411467_0de5c1947c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5291/5486865276_af8bf301a4_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7163/6431146451_63fbc7b217_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3758/9047391216_d56c8a669f_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2846/9079324677_e071f0de19_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1220/533908255_d3935a1b23_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7366/8980172180_8d79c9d7bf_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4023/4507883048_b9c47dbfa3_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6046/6309823236_0fa4bacc34_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5159/5884511670_96b3d6dccd_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3222/3128084024_86f2576699_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6163/6204083067_6a16d8a974_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2731/4122749947_d2d0fd43b9_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2682/4123520664_d1cb3b207f_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2665/4122750797_3835168354_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2746/4122749591_a1762228f4_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7048/6877773016_e5619803d5_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4136/4953966013_bc5c52b2f4_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4124/5001776894_4e3bf6298e_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3475/3701786412_25437e28fc_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4122/4898431483_2a6d226058_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4114/4898432373_8c59ecfa41_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2558/3700382947_bc731e34f0_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4120/4768513972_dd2980d82e_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3361/3629259502_095df19bff_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2327/2003980017_10fa08d205_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6085/6118753700_11a2913fbb_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7022/6771496797_61c4061d94_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8215486132_fbc8991533_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5203/5294354918_d71260e350_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3105/3197320143_98afe2aee3_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4132/4842229506_c1a74d2a1b_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/7824737208_45c0d60ac4_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7001/6847556567_008c98f9d3_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6847521537_5ee30a8705_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2670/3958808742_623944fe64_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3543/3505033083_75bff82c6b_b.jpg


----------



## KWT

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5268/5836422889_b115419e8c_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7121/7500644812_ed369b0fda_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8429/7513439692_98f5de2377_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2617/3958807282_79010577ba_b.jpg


----------



## bozenBDJ

Panorama of New York City from New York Harbor on a Rainy Day by Adrian Cabrero (Mustagrapho), on Flickr


Brooklyn, Manhattan & Williamsburg Bridges in New York City by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Times Square from 42nd and 7th by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


Empty Astoria Pool by Adrian Cabrero (Mustagrapho), on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Flatiron District by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Saturday Night Out on the Town by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


City of Water by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


South Manhattan - World Trade Center - 1982 vs 2013 by Alejandro Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown NY by Ben Hockman, on Flickr


Manhattan Bridge, Brooklyn, and the Brooklyn Bridge on July 7, 2013 by mudpig, on Flickr


Manhattan by Shaun Martins, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan Cityscape by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


New York City Manhattan panorama at dusk by romibach, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Lower Manhattan and New Jersey by felixvila, on Flickr


Past and Present | New York Harbor by MichaelTapp, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Williamsburg, Brooklyn — July 2013 by Clint!!!, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the waterfront by pmarella, on Flickr


NYC from Empire State Bldg by tmog71, on Flickr


Along the Hudson River by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


35th Street Area by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

TTW - The Cable Building by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


waiting by Several seconds, on Flickr


Wall St by jonathanpercy, on Flickr


As Far As The Eye Can See by Strykapose, on Flickr


1761 Canyons by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


duvet by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

As Advertised by DeShaun Craddock, on Flickr


The Grand Back and Fourthwards by ekonon, on Flickr


Times Square + by ekonon, on Flickr


image by sowhat76, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Panoramic from Top of the Rock by johnsmurf, on Flickr


Time Square at night by johnsmurf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening Soul by Asaf Keles, on Flickr


Freedom Tower (near completion) from Mill Creek Marsh in Secaucus NJ (Meadowlands) by takegoro, on Flickr


New York City (Manhattan) Skyline from Mill Creek Marsh in Secaucus NJ (Meadowlands) at Sunset by takegoro, on Flickr


New York City Sunset by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


New York City Skyline and Queensboro Bridge - Dusk by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Manhattan by Aleksfremst, on Flickr


Manhattan skyline by Aleksfremst, on Flickr


George Washington Bridge by Aleksfremst, on Flickr


Big apple by Aleksfremst, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

_MG_5518 by Aleksfremst, on Flickr


Manhattan by Aleksfremst, on Flickr


NY by night by Aleksfremst, on Flickr


Times Square from Empire State Building by Aleksfremst, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

r_130717193_whcbs004_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_130717158_whcbs004_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_130717152_whcbs004_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_130717195_whcbs004_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Sunrise by pmarella, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

low meets high - Hell's Kitchen meets Times Square by gothamruins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge by Rayols, on Flickr


Night and Day by DP|Photography, on Flickr


Night Views from Brooklyn Bridge Park by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


Night Views from Brooklyn Bridge Park by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


Night Views from Brooklyn Bridge Park by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## nlassc

NICE PHOTOS


----------



## christos-greece

New York City on September 8, 2012 redux by mudpig, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan by Tony Shi., on Flickr


Untitled by dave.poon, on Flickr


Greater New York by beanhead4529, on Flickr


New York Skyline @ Brooklyn by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr


----------



## el_dreamer_

Manhattan by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


Manhattan by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


Manhattan by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

lower Manhattan by pmarella, on Flickr


Manhattan by jpnuwat, on Flickr


Manhattan Skyline by linkahwai, on Flickr


Empire State Building: Rainbow Colors by KP Tripathi, on Flickr


Manhattan at Dusk by augieray, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Brooklyn Bridge Park Construction by Strykapose, on Flickr


Radiant Sunset Over New York City by Strykapose, on Flickr


Downtown NYC by Jack Berman, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

AT&T's U-Verse Is Copper by Strykapose, on Flickr


He Sees You When Your Sleeping... by Tim Schreier, on Flickr


Among the Walk-ups by beanhead4529, on Flickr


205/365 AT&T Long Distance Building by mistergalaxy, on Flickr


Red Stack by Tim Schreier, on Flickr


Narrows by Tim Schreier, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Financial District, Manhatten by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr


New York Skyline by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC sky by Rafakoy, on Flickr


New York Skyline by Jennifer Stuber, on Flickr


SoHo Skyline by brian_from_enc, on Flickr


Lazy Afternoon In NYC by Jeffrey Friedkin, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Manhattan Skyline by linkahwai, on Flickr


----------



## COmountainsguy

Nice pictures of NYC. The skyline is so unique with the blend of older and modern architecture and how massive it is.


----------



## christos-greece

Who Left The Light On - Flatiron NYC by Jeffrey Friedkin, on Flickr


Manhattan Sunrise ! by pmarella, on Flickr


Over the River, Looking Back by jialiar, on Flickr


NYC Manhattan skyline at night - Top of the Rock by Ant1_G, on Flickr


NYC Mid Summer Night by Lou F., on Flickr


MANHATTAN SKYLINE World Trade Center / View from Governors Island - New York City - 07/27/2013 by asterix611, on Flickr


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

New York City Skyline Midtown with Empire State Building View at Twilight from Weehawkin, NJ P2 of 2) by takegoro, on Flickr


Come on make me feel alive by mrperry, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Untitled by Rain Man Show, on Flickr


If I wake up tomorrow will you still be here by mrperry, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Central Park & Upper Manhattan by griffpics.com, on Flickr


A Dark Night Rises by mrperry, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Top of the Rock - Panorama by ecnepsnai, on Flickr


"Top of the Rock" panorama south by Markus Studer, on Flickr


New York City Top of the Rock Panorama by Gian Lorenzo, on Flickr


Panorama of NY from Top of The Rock by Gianluca Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Oasis by grrlpurple, on Flickr


New York by s_mahela, on Flickr


Sandcastle in Manhattan by Denis Gobo, on Flickr


New York downtown & Brooklyn bridge by Miguel Marqueta, on Flickr


New York City Skyline Downtown with Rising Freedom Tower View at Twilight from Weehawkin, NJ by takegoro, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

World Trade Center by mlofenfeld {Michael Lofenfeld Photography}, on Flickr


World Trade Center by mlofenfeld {Michael Lofenfeld Photography}, on Flickr


Freedom Tower by mlofenfeld {Michael Lofenfeld Photography}, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan from the Ferry to Hoboken by Dave Aragona, on Flickr


Early Evening View of Lower Manahttan from the Ferry to Hoboken by Dave Aragona, on Flickr


Lower Manhaatan from Hoboken Waterfront by Dave Aragona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower and tree by jglsongs, on Flickr


New city by jglsongs, on Flickr


Downtown skyline by jglsongs, on Flickr


Steel, glass and sun by jglsongs, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

IMG_3069 by Dan_DC, on Flickr


IMG_3070 by Dan_DC, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

NYC - Day 1 by CronicasVicino, on Flickr


NYC - Day 1 by CronicasVicino, on Flickr


NYC - Day 1 by CronicasVicino, on Flickr


NYC - Day 1 by CronicasVicino, on Flickr


NYC - Day 1 by CronicasVicino, on Flickr


Empire State [email protected] by zhangxiaoyun, on Flickr


NYC - Day 1 by CronicasVicino, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Building Gradients by tristanotierney, on Flickr


Marine Midland by devb., on Flickr


portal by eb78, on Flickr


Brooklyn Glow by tristanotierney, on Flickr


When the Lights Go Down in the City... by the hungry and the hunted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown and ESB by John Hudson Photo, on Flickr


Skyline NYC by Joscha Moe, on Flickr


NYC Skyline by Laws0n_Lu, on Flickr


Untitled by James Livingston III, on Flickr


Do You Remember Where We Parked The Horse? NYC by Jeffrey Friedkin, on Flickr


----------



## Godius

JFK approach:


----------



## desertpunk

DSC04427 by umpahimself, on Flickr


DSC04435 by umpahimself, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... back to Manhattan by Dreamer7112, on Flickr


View over Downtown Manhattan from the Staten Island Ferry by b_represent, on Flickr


Empire by gianlucatursi.com, on Flickr


World Financial Centers by Tony Shi., on Flickr


Downtown from Top of the Rocks by amysvault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you


----------



## bozenBDJ

9-11 by Geo_grafics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tribute in Lights 2013 by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


Twelfth Year by anuragyagnik, on Flickr


9.11 Tribute in Light by A. Strakey, on Flickr


9.11 Tribute in Light by A. Strakey, on Flickr


Tribute in Light by JHeisler, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Manhattan Bridge via DUMBO by jgullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire State Building and Tribute 2013 by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


View from the Rock! by Steve Grogan Photography, on Flickr


Bleeker St Station 6 train by michaeldimaio, on Flickr


2013 tribute by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


September 11, 2013 - Tribute in Light by BrianEden, on Flickr


Tribute in Light 2013 by Yogi.Arora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_SG_2013_09_New_York_0030_IMG_8878 by _SG_, on Flickr


Untitled by Wells Baum, on Flickr


Untitled by Wells Baum, on Flickr


Governors Island by johngineer, on Flickr


WTC Financial District Posts_6197 by FedeSII, on Flickr


Tribute In Lights 2013 From Above by noamgalai, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Evening Empire by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

P1060884 by Chung Chu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City, by day by Free for Commercial Use, on Flickr


New York City by Free for Commercial Use, on Flickr


Midtown NYC by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


View From Pier C Hoboken NJ by pmarella, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

desertpunk said:


> P1060884 by Chung Chu, on Flickr


Love shots like these!!

(and love me some Queens!!)


----------



## streetscapeer

..


NYCrulz said:


> Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## Godius

Hunter’s Point South Waterfront Park in Queens, New York is now open.
Via: http://www.ilikearchitecture.net/2013/09/hunters-point-south-waterfront-park-weiss-manfredi/


----------



## christos-greece

Monty Alexander by NaomiCattan, on Flickr


Times Square at night- Manhattan, New York City, United States of America by dzhingarov, on Flickr


Times Square at night- Manhattan, New York City, United States of America by dzhingarov, on Flickr


Times Square at night- Manhattan, New York City, United States of America by dzhingarov, on Flickr


Gotham City by machineswithsouls84, on Flickr


City @ Night by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

City @ Nights II by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr


----------



## #99

That photo of the Chrysler from Hunters Point is stunning, you get an illusion when scrolling up and down on the photo.


----------



## John-DR

Just amazing images, thank you guys for the hard work and keep them comming.


----------



## christos-greece

POPS040: 33 Maiden Lane - Two Federal Reserve Plaza Office Tower, Financial District, Downtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


POPS039: Public Plaza, 140 Broadway - HSBC, Financial District, Downtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


POPS039: 140 Broadway - HSBC Bank Office Tower, Financial District, Downtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


POPS039: Public Plaza, 140 Broadway - HSBC, Financial District, Downtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


POPS038: JOIE DE VIVRE Sculpture by Mark di Suvero, 1 Liberty Plaza - Zuccotti Park, Financial District, Downtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Manhattan by night by Christopher.Arnaud, on Flickr


Sunset on Manhattan by Christopher.Arnaud, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Down Park Avenue by thelexiphane, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

A sign of the times: "What's your flav?" by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


New York August 2013 by Menno van der Velde, on Flickr


pizza! by micmol , on Flickr


Per Se - Bread Basket by nicknamemiket, on Flickr


New Yorkers no longer remember (or care) who "Ray" was by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


BU4A0790.jpg by docsconz, on Flickr


May I take your order? by hansntareen, on Flickr


Every New Yorker is familiar with this establishment, though many probably can't remember where it's located ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


Le Cirque Wine Lounge - Wine Tower by ZagatBuzz, on Flickr


Treats at Cafe M, 32nd Street at Fifth Avenue, Koreatown/Murray Hill by Jeffrey, on Flickr


This is how many New Yorkers buy their fresh fruit and veggies by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


NYC - NoMad: John Dory Oyster Bar by wallyg, on Flickr


Untitled by time travel in the age of the ironic lunch, on Flickr


_MG_9508 by i think youre swell, on Flickr


A sign of the times: thankfully, these things didn't exist a few years ago ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Ah, the *real *New York life  . (not the insurance company)


----------



## christos-greece

Queensboro Bridge - New York City by Bekim Nela, on Flickr


New York is Sexy by touheyphotography, on Flickr


Locks by Nic2209, on Flickr


_SSQ9261 by Shiqi Shen, on Flickr


Skyline from Central Park by David K Mars, on Flickr


Manhattan skyline by Vilseskogen, on Flickr


looking down by Vilseskogen, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

24492485


----------



## christos-greece

20130930-IMG_8390.jpg by masemase, on Flickr


5th Ave Looking North by masemase, on Flickr


vertical by °A, on Flickr


NYC-6 by Tygo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inside the core of a metropolis (NYC) by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


NYC_0183 by michaelgv, on Flickr


NYC_0179 by michaelgv, on Flickr


NYC Night by NuryLuca, on Flickr


Jaha, vad ska vi ta oss till med Amerikatt by johannafahlvik, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Hoboken NJ & NYC in the distance.. by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

A view of NYC by Dvanwijkphoto, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Banksy by carnagenyc, on Flickr


Ship of Tolerance New York (DUMBO Arts Festival 2013) by NYC♥NYC, on Flickr


Williamsberg in the Late Afternoon by Eddie C3, on Flickr


Atlantic Antic 2013 by cisc1970, on Flickr


KISSING by september., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


It's Raining Paint! Hallejulah! by Eddie C3, on Flickr


Noodle Man by Adrian Cabrero (Mustagrapho), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan On The Hudson by pmarella, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan From Pier A Hoboken by pmarella, on Flickr


The Freedom Tower by Michael Crosio, on Flickr


NYC by beth.dhunjisha, on Flickr


gantry-park-27 by Ze Ozer Von, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Big Allis by Johannes Valkama, on Flickr


Concrete Jungle by Johannes Valkama, on Flickr


Sunset over Upper West Side and Central Park by Johannes Valkama, on Flickr


New York City by Johannes Valkama, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR

Thanks for the images.


----------



## christos-greece

0920_0430 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


0920_0426 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


0920_0431 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


0920_0428 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


0920_0427 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spanning the East River by beanhead4529, on Flickr


Wonder at the Waterfront by beanhead4529, on Flickr


Urbanites/Urban Nights by beanhead4529, on Flickr


NYC Downtown by lastquest, on Flickr


Downtown Vibes by skingld, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

New York, New York, the view from Liberty Island. October 2013 by Jay Fine, on Flickr
upload by thebaldwhiteguy, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Top of the Rock by michael_balint, on Flickr


Grand Central Terminal (with Chrysler Building and Pershing Square) by rtanphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

POPS018: Special Permit Plaza, 88 Pine Street - Wall Street Plaza, Financial District, Downtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


POPS018: Untitled Sculpture by Yu Yu Yang, 88 Pine Street - Wall Street Plaza, Financial District, Downtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


Downtown by joan16v, on Flickr


Untitled by Rafakoy, on Flickr


top of the rock 2 by kayteeknee, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

boomsicle by HE_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

09-23-2013 by whlteXbread, on Flickr


the full moon brings out the crazies by gothamruins, on Flickr


Newyork Sunrise by Yogi.Arora, on Flickr


NYC Skyline_1419 by FlightDreamz2012, on Flickr


NYC Skyline_1421 by FlightDreamz2012, on Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

A small selection from my visit to New York last weekend October 2013, more here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667423

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.


----------



## christos-greece

Rockefeller Revisited by Dominic Kamp, on Flickr


Manhattan on the Hudson  by pmarella, on Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge Park by Mynarek_Photography, on Flickr


I'll give Jersey one thing: great views of Manhattan. by EricGrant, on Flickr


----------



## brianmoon85

jb_nl said:


> A small selection from my visit to New York last weekend October 2013, more here:
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see my old apartment here with pink rooftop loll to the far left lol
> 
> Vogue 990 Ave of the Americas...lived there for 5 years lol:lol:


----------



## mobus

Clearly the best!


----------



## christos-greece

Bess Peepers 2 by Adrian Cabrero (Mustagrapho), on Flickr


| A Downtown Sunset | by SOBPhotography, on Flickr


Nueva York by beanhead4529, on Flickr


NYC Skyline by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Found that on flickr just now, they are a bit older I hope you think they are able to share nevertheless:

New York City von Zeeyolq Photography auf Flickr

New York City, Sunset from Brooklyn Bridge (NYC, USA United States) von Zeeyolq Photography auf Flickr

New York City from Brooklyn von Zeeyolq Photography auf Flickr

City - New York von Zeeyolq Photography auf Flickr

New York City - Manhattan bridge view from Brooklyn, USA von Zeeyolq Photography auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC13 (sep-oct) by cjay rivera, on Flickr


NYC13 (sep-oct) by cjay rivera, on Flickr


NYC13 (sep-oct) by cjay rivera, on Flickr


NYC13 (sep-oct) by cjay rivera, on Flickr


NYC13 (sep-oct) by cjay rivera, on Flickr


NYC13 (sep-oct) by cjay rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Freedom Tower & New York City (Manhattan) Skyline During Magic Hour in Richard DeKorte Park (Meadowlands), Lyndhurst, NJ (2 of 8) by takegoro, on Flickr


Freedom Tower & New York City (Manhattan) Skyline During Magic Hour in Richard DeKorte Park (Meadowlands), Lyndhurst, NJ (1 of 8) by takegoro, on Flickr


Sullivan Street in SoHo. by ny.firestore, on Flickr


King St. in the South Village, NYC. by ny.firestore, on Flickr


NYC - Empire State building night skyline by daviduriphotos, on Flickr


P1150893 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


NYC's Downtown Skyline by Wanderlust Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

It is not a picture but a very nice New York timelapse video


----------



## christos-greece

east side by kayteeknee, on Flickr


NYC - Downtown Sunset Cityscape over Harsimus Cove in Jersey City (HDR) - Source 4179 to 4181 by daviduriphotos, on Flickr


NYC: Downtown Skyline from Brooklyn by All Maine Clinic, on Flickr


NYC: Downtown Dusk Arriving by All Maine Clinic, on Flickr


NYC At Night Lights by sm3287, on Flickr


Sunset NYC by sm3287, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

the photos are so enticing and I wish I can visit it again.
the first photo on the page is really awesome.


----------



## christos-greece

NYC: Downtown Skyline from Brooklyn by All Maine Clinic, on Flickr


NYC: Downtown Dusk Arriving by All Maine Clinic, on Flickr


Charging Bull - Merrill Lynch Downtown NYC by photo-101, on Flickr


new york the new by ozanhatipoglu, on Flickr


NYC - Empire State building night skyline by daviduriphotos, on Flickr


----------



## xednay




----------



## christos-greece

^^ These 2 photos are yours @xednay?


----------



## xednay

christos-greece said:


> ^^ These 2 photos are yours @xednay?


Yes, of course I was in New York from 21 to 29 October


----------



## desertpunk

Dusk in Manhattan by pofortin http://bit.ly/1dgme6M by cesar_losada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

nyc - old M train tracks 1 by Doctor Casino, on Flickr


Fall Vacation 2013 - Day Four by .:Axle:., on Flickr


DOWNTOWN FROM BROOKLYN NYC by JaimeAndreu, on Flickr


NYC 2013: Downtown by Harry_S, on Flickr


In comparison by Tony Shi., on Flickr


New Dawn over New York by MABSides, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Dracula, Hell, Perry Ellis and 49th Street by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

mg:..It is just so nice, that they named it twice....New York, New York..kay::nuts:kay::nuts:kay::nuts::uh::uh::uh::uh:


----------



## desertpunk

Queensboro night continued by eligit, on Flickr


columbus circle architecture by eligit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

midrise said:


> mg:..It is just so nice, that they named it twice....New York, New York..kay::nuts:kay::nuts:kay::nuts::uh::uh::uh::uh:


Do you want (also to anyone here) to rename the thread into: "NEW YORK, NEW YORK!"


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by angeljimenez, on Flickr


Foggy East River by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Freedom Tower by sm3287, on Flickr


New York City by v.pisapati, on Flickr


New York City by night by v.pisapati, on Flickr


Skyline by Santa Cruiser, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Balloon Dog (Orange) by Jeff Koons by NYC♥NYC, on Flickr


Mar_2013_164 by Personanondata - Michael Cairns, on Flickr


why be happy by omoo, on Flickr


Mar_2013_108 by Personanondata - Michael Cairns, on Flickr


Always moving. Nothing ever stops in New York City by RomanK Photography, on Flickr


buildings on West side by Phyllis Featherstone, on Flickr


Manhattan, NYC by cisc1970, on Flickr


Manhattan, NYC by cisc1970, on Flickr


Round and Round we go by RomanK Photography, on Flickr


abingdon square night by omoo, on Flickr


Pop Color Public Theater by wwward0, on Flickr


Helmsley Building on Park Avenue by NYC♥NYC, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

New York City (Manhattan) Skyline SUNRISE (5 of 5), Midtown Skyscraper Tops, Seen from Weehawken NJ by takegoro, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Beautiful sunset from my office tonight by EricGrant, on Flickr


Dusk by EricGrant, on Flickr


Autumn Manhattan by joiseyshowaa, on Flickr


Viewing Stands over the streets of Manhattan by joiseyshowaa, on Flickr


Riverside Park South by Idaliska, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Night Skyline by Harris Graber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One-Man Orchestra, NYC, 2013 by Oleg Moiseyenko, on Flickr


Airborne over New York by Arutemu, on Flickr


Forever a Dream by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


Apocalyptic Manhattan [Explored] by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr


#Flickr12Days by Dibrova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline by Richard Brooks, on Flickr


Queensborough Bridge and Manhattan Skyline by juan tan kwon, on Flickr


Queensborough Bridge and Manhattan Skyline by juan tan kwon, on Flickr


Queensborough Bridge and Manhattan Skyline by juan tan kwon, on Flickr


Queensborough Bridge and Manhattan Skyline by juan tan kwon, on Flickr


130514-usa-nyc-jour10 (50) by Xveair, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

christos-greece said:


> Do you want (also to anyone here) to rename the thread into: "NEW YORK, NEW YORK!"


No imo; should be , *The City of New York, United States *'


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I named "NEW YORK, NEW YORK!!!" Its better


----------



## christos-greece

#Flickr12Days by Dibrova, on Flickr


Saturday Snow by JosephPadiernos, on Flickr


Empire State Building, New York by Morten Diesen, on Flickr


Skyline NYC by Ch3micals, on Flickr


Manhattan Skyline by krazedkat240, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

New York City - Grand Central Terminal by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


New York City - Snow - Stone Street -- by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

**TUXEDO STIX** by ~*THAT KID RICH*~, on Flickr


Manhattan by clarsonx, on Flickr


New York by night by glynspencer, on Flickr


#Flickr12Days by Dibrova, on Flickr


We Own The Night (2/3) by jaud.nicolas, on Flickr


The night in NYC by Xveair, on Flickr


We Own The Night (3/3) by jaud.nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown NYC by sidurkin, on Flickr


Downtown NYC by sidurkin, on Flickr


Downtown NYC by sidurkin, on Flickr


Downtown NYC by sidurkin, on Flickr


Downtown NYC by sidurkin, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Paulus Hook Ferry Slips Jersey City NJ by pmarella, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

^^^^

Amazin' NY


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-16/super-bowl-sells-out-for-loews-regency-after-revamp.html


----------



## christos-greece

beauty in red and green... by [Yifu]ography, on Flickr


leaving or arriving, she's still the one. by [Yifu]ography, on Flickr


Merry Christmas! by Moniza*, on Flickr


DSC_0186_7_8_tonemapped by birenderjit, on Flickr


ESB Dressed For The Holidays by Mike Orso, on Flickr


Metropolis on the Hudson by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Skyline from The Port Authority Building by Scott Atwood, on Flickr


Hazy Skyline - NYC view - May 2013 by velocity635, on Flickr


New York skyline - Weehauken, NJ by snappyjack1, on Flickr


New York City Skyline by Noth1ng 2 Off3r, on Flickr


Skyline NYC by davidruizledesma, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan Skyline, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

South Bronx & Manhattan von RBudhu auf Flickr

Midtown East #10 von RBudhu auf Flickr

Triboro Bridge & Manhattan Skyline von RBudhu auf Flickr

Top of the Rock von Jason Pierce Photography auf Flickr

West Village, NYC von Jason Pierce Photography auf Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

DSC_1373 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_1329 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_1174 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_1150 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_1143 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

DSC_1088 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_0971 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_0959 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_0943 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_0931 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

DSC_1857 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_2070 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_2048 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_2032 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_2024 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_1839 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_1549 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_1436 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

BrooklynBridge by cvillandry, on Flickr


DAWN by pedroboe, on Flickr









Source


Art by pinkdressngreeneyes, on Flickr


Sailing in New York City by Zé Maciel, on Flickr


New York by perreten1991, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Grand Central Station Commuters por Vezey, no Flickr


Long Island City Queens por bionicgirlnyc, no Flickr


Amazing view por antonio2047, no Flickr


Downtown Manhattan por Lenstraveller, no Flickr









Source


----------



## FAAN

Roosevelt Island por bionicgirlnyc, no Flickr


LIC por bionicgirlnyc, no Flickr


Empire State Building In The Dawn por japp1967, no Flickr


Statue Cruises on the Hudson River por Vincen Chuang, no Flickr


One57 por Joel Raskin, no Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

PC213546 RAW by Mr Inky, on Flickr


DSC_1991 RAW by Mr Inky, on Flickr


PC263778 RAW by Mr Inky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red and green ESB by apardavila, on Flickr


Red and green ESB by apardavila, on Flickr


Red and green ESB by apardavila, on Flickr


Christmas Tree Color by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Santa by Alex.Blinder, on Flickr


statue of liberty by Stefano Armaroli, on Flickr


water taxi by Stefano Armaroli, on Flickr


Going to Bklyn (28) by moelynphotos, on Flickr


binoculars on the rockefeller center by Stefano Armaroli, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

WOW.. these two shots!!!



bozenBDJ said:


> Hazy Skyline - NYC view - May 2013 by velocity635, on Flickr





TowerVerre:) said:


> South Bronx & Manhattan von RBudhu auf Flickr


----------



## Reni 7




----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year 2014 by thelexiphane, on Flickr


Happy New Year 2014 by thelexiphane, on Flickr


Happy New Year 2014 by thelexiphane, on Flickr


Happy New Year 2014 by thelexiphane, on Flickr

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan On The Hudson by pmarella, on Flickr


The Colourful Lights of New York by ChiaWeiTeoh by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr


Manhattan Skyline by lily-nguyen, on Flickr


USA13 by tvrdypavel, on Flickr


USA13 by tvrdypavel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P4230043 by Basileios, on Flickr


BB3 by MABSides, on Flickr


DSC_2240.jpg by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr


NYC s/w PANO by elektro_heiko, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan Skyline, New York City, USA by v.pisapati, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

DSC_1255 por TraumaNYC, no Flickr


IMG_6704 por Trist An, no Flickr









Source


IMG_6421 por Trist An, no Flickr


D6H_9132 por Chun-Teh, no Flickr


New Amsterdam por Jersey JJ, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice @FAAN


----------



## christos-greece

The Roosevelt Island tram, NYC by LuciaB, on Flickr


binoculars on the rockefeller center by Stefano Armaroli, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan Skyline, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan Skyline, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


The Lucky Seat by Tall&Good, on Flickr


Aerial view of Manhattan, New York City by Luca Dalla Villa, on Flickr


NYC by _loruh, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

empire state building por Thiago Ventura, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Historique par fabrice_e44, sur Flickr


Historique par fabrice_e44, sur Flickr


Historique par fabrice_e44, sur Flickr


Historique par fabrice_e44, sur Flickr


Downtown par Maciek Lulko, sur Flickr


NYC Downtown Manhattan par Ole-Henrik, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown par Maciek Lulko, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par beltz6, sur Flickr


NYC Times Square par santiagoriosacosta, sur Flickr


NYC Times Square par santiagoriosacosta, sur Flickr


Lower Manhattan par [ Tam Nguyen Photography ], sur Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

DSC00521 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

[/url]DSC00608 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr

DSC00634 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

spring... par Shutterhound Photography, sur Flickr


Balcony 12 (1 of 1) par x0lakiz, sur Flickr


Manhattan Sunset par Mihai Andritoiu, sur Flickr


IMG_1166 par munrotp, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Godzilla Billboard AD Broadway and 30th Street 8716 par Brechtbug, sur Flickr


From the Roosevelt Island Tram par Joanna_Pan, sur Flickr


NYC Skyline Blue Hour par Katrina Fries, sur Flickr


Top of the Rock par milfodd, sur Flickr


_MG_7589-Modifica par marco.detullio, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140501-_M1A3833.jpg par bob.tullis, sur Flickr


IMG_7494 par amrevnihcas03, sur Flickr


Historique par fabrice_e44, sur Flickr


Historique par fabrice_e44, sur Flickr


NYC Downtown from Brooklyn Park par Denis Gobo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

random buildings par ToreaJade, sur Flickr


Rooftop par [ Tam Nguyen Photography ], sur Flickr


Untitled par pcbackup154, sur Flickr


Times Square Madness, NYC 2013 par dk..., sur Flickr


a New York City midnight's dream par mudpig, sur Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84

New York Skyline by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr


New York Skyline by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr


UN Headquarters by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr


NYSE by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Top of the Rock par ashkyutey, sur Flickr


City of spires par Maciek Lulko, sur Flickr


skyline par pattimattson, sur Flickr


Grace 236 par pattimattson, sur Flickr


Manhattan Overview from Top of the Rock - New York City par wabgs, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fraunces Tavern par Tanenhaus, sur Flickr


DSCN3590 par Tanenhaus, sur Flickr


Paris Cafe par Tanenhaus, sur Flickr


NYC-Downtown_2 par T.Cateland, sur Flickr


Historique par fabrice_e44, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0963 par j.hailwood, sur Flickr


IMG_0931 par j.hailwood, sur Flickr


IMG_0787 par j.hailwood, sur Flickr


Midtown Moments NYC par Jeffrey Friedkin, sur Flickr


86th floor par sopasnor, sur Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203645449280554&set=a.10203645445920470.1073741871.1346220978&type=3&theater

10339746_10203645449280554_3866997489344800971_n by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

One WTC por angeljimenez, no Flickr


Flatiron Building. por takenbyjames, no Flickr


Lights On in Manhattan. por takenbyjames, no Flickr


SkyLineNYC por Miguelbg, no Flickr


NY Public Library por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


Symbols por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


Manhattan panorama por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Empire State Building por Hughie O'Connor, no Flickr


West Side por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


Coming Home por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


Fall Reflections (2013) por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


Revisiting por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


Explosion of Light por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

We Sleep Until The Sun Goes Down por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


Concrete Paradise por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


Fall Begins por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


Where is Winter por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


Summer Sun por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


A New Road por Aleks Ivic, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good Day Sunshine par RomanK Photography, sur Flickr


Manhattan par Alessandro Baffa, sur Flickr


Pakar seo # New york Manhattan by Krzysiek Rabiej May 14, 2014 at 10:42AM par Pakar seo, sur Flickr


new york, new york par Germán Largo Urrea, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Top of the Rock par saguarostrength, sur Flickr


Taking Over par Connor C. Dean Photography, sur Flickr


Walking to Times Square par Sean Pultz, sur Flickr


r_140515104_circline_a par Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


DSC_0161 par nemora7, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

**CONCRETE CANYONS** par ~*THAT KID RICH*~, sur Flickr


Sight-Seeing Straight Down Centre Street (5/12/2014) par KidL92, sur Flickr


Historique par fabrice_e44, sur Flickr


NYC Downtown from Brooklyn par Denis Gobo, sur Flickr


20_NYC_Downtown_13a_WallStreet par puppeteerHH, sur Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84

New York Skyline from Empire State Bldg by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr

New York Skyline from Empire State Bldg by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr


New York Skyline by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr


New York Skyline by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr


New York Skyline by ashwintv_ssc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World Trade Center and Downtown par jayayess1190, sur Flickr


Downtown par jayayess1190, sur Flickr


2014_06_06_wash-sq_16z par dsearls, sur Flickr


New York City par Meredith Sherlock, sur Flickr


Cradle of Dreams par DeShaun Craddock, sur Flickr


New York par hardillb, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York par JDHuang, sur Flickr


IMG_0574 par timminger73, sur Flickr


_MG_0006 par timminger73, sur Flickr


New York par romain.beot, sur Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

South On Broadway 2 by dima.james, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York par lefebvrenathalie, sur Flickr


DTE_9541r par crobart, sur Flickr


NZA_3507 par edwardhblake, sur Flickr


IMG_3045 par naemaahmed, sur Flickr


The Brooklyn Bridge and the new World Trade Center One - New York City par Giuseppe Finocchiaro, sur Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

christos-greece said:


> New York par lefebvrenathalie, sur Flickr


^^ ^^ ^^ :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

New-York par CD_Fr, sur Flickr


New-York par CD_Fr, sur Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge and the FDR Drive par Mike Orso, sur Flickr


_DSC0082.jpg par Firat Ataman, sur Flickr


trabajo 3:00am par agus.ibanezz, sur Flickr


Downtown Manhattan at Dusk par Tim Edgeler, sur Flickr


South Tower Memorial Pont par Tim Edgeler, sur Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

midtown architecture purple sky by eligit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn bridge & ESP par around_him, sur Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge par mattdwen, sur Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge par JXL7, sur Flickr


IMG_0939.jpg par Carlos L. Yordan, sur Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge to Manhattan par GenNap, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blu horizon par Alessandro Giorgi Art Photography, sur Flickr


Dumbo after midnight par Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, sur Flickr


The City That Never Sleeps par SimonSaysYes, sur Flickr


June 15, 2014 at 04:00PM par Who Is Edd Jones?, sur Flickr


NYC-1 par Nikon D5100 Shooter, sur Flickr


Midtown from the West Village par BobKnorpp, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEW YORK SUBWAYS--9587 (OB), 7231 e of 45th Road/Court Square par milantram, sur Flickr


New York City par daver604, sur Flickr


NYC 2014 par JPLAGES, sur Flickr


What happened to the top? par Chuck Cogan, sur Flickr


Blu horizon par Alessandro Giorgi Art Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## SoaD

New York por Ojo Torpe, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Central Terminal at Night par New York NOW, sur Flickr


New York par Brady Fang, sur Flickr


dont stress the clouds the sun will come par RomanK Photography, sur Flickr


NYC 2014 par JPLAGES, sur Flickr


IMG_6737 par by Pablo Sánchez, sur Flickr


IMG_6739 par by Pablo Sánchez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC_2012_Nov (14).jpg par Dtolb, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par sky-surreality, sur Flickr


Tourist Hell par chicapoquita, sur Flickr


Bridge to Freedom par scottinbermuda, sur Flickr


NYC_911Memorial_07 par chiang_benjamin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown with Cathedrals par Jay Costello, sur Flickr


Lower Manhattan Sunset par wowography.com, sur Flickr


DSC_4074e par hoffmann.eric50, sur Flickr


Manhattan skyline blue hour par mbfirefly, sur Flickr


DSC_0087 par Fun Fiction, sur Flickr


3 par Suryatej K, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

1 WTC por ILNY_, no Flickr


New York por ►CubaGallery, no Flickr


New York por ►CubaGallery, no Flickr


New York por ►CubaGallery, no Flickr


New York por ►CubaGallery, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soowpictures_Newyork_0048 par soowpictures, sur Flickr


Perty Lights par veotroxide, sur Flickr


New Yorks balcony par Guy Longbottom, sur Flickr


New Yorks par fotopologi, sur Flickr


Foggy Night Over NYC [EXPLORE] par Moniza*, sur Flickr


Sunday Brooklyn Bridge (17) par RJD1981, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Riding The Roosevelt Island Tram por clarsonx, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Manhattan por clarsonx, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Streetlight Of Love por clarsonx, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

NYC Sunset por clarsonx, no Flickr


I Recall, Central Park In Fall por clarsonx, no Flickr


The Pond At Central Park por clarsonx, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Top Of The Rock por clarsonx, no Flickr


NYC Skyline por clarsonx, no Flickr


Manhattan Sunset por clarsonx, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Times Square and Surroundings por Erwin JK, no Flickr


Upper West Side, NYC por Erwin JK, no Flickr


Upper West Side, NYC por Erwin JK, no Flickr


Manhattan View from NJ por Erwin JK, no Flickr


US Trip_'143 por Erwin JK, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par skingld, sur Flickr


DSC01366_HDR par vvtvn, sur Flickr


Night of New York par Brady Fang, sur Flickr


Leaving the Big Apple par Thomas Ueda, sur Flickr


Crossing at New York par Marco D79, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8753 par fuan2008, sur Flickr


DSC_8810 par fuan2008, sur Flickr


NYC Pride Week 2014 par Matthew Pugliese, sur Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge at night par Mr. Pebble / Bildwerfer, sur Flickr


Manhattan skyline at night par Kenneth Back, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Sunset par neosmultimedia.com, sur Flickr


The Flatiron Building par JustMe.Eleanor, sur Flickr


City Lights par Mike Pearce Photography, sur Flickr


From The Empire par Bill Maksim Photography, sur Flickr


59th Street HDR par tcpmedia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Sunset par neosmultimedia.com, sur Flickr


1WTC par Maciek Lulko, sur Flickr


Murray Hill skyline par Bosc d'Anjou, sur Flickr


City Lights par Mike Pearce Photography, sur Flickr


Manhascape par maistora, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4th of July NYC Skyline par 2 Million+ Views www.DelensMode.com, sur Flickr


New York City par ILNY_, sur Flickr


Manhattanhenge has hit New York City !! par Hazboy, sur Flickr


Walk Around NYC par *Aqualung, sur Flickr


Freedom Tower par JonathanWolfson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burst of Independence par Matthew Pugliese, sur Flickr


Concrete Jungle.. par mitzgami, sur Flickr


Night of New York par Brady Fang, sur Flickr


Times Square par iwillbehomesoon, sur Flickr


1 WTC par ILNY_, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

From the top of the rock par Domingo Mery, sur Flickr


New York City Skyline par Nitish_Bhardwaj, sur Flickr


The Manhattan skyline, just before the July 4, 2014 fireworks show par Dan Nguyen @ New York City, sur Flickr


New York par celiamenini, sur Flickr


Before the Fireworks in the Fourth par bellearielparis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown par Bill Maksim Photography, sur Flickr


Breakfast,Lunch, & Dinner par Bill Maksim Photography, sur Flickr


A Nice View Of The City par Bill Maksim Photography, sur Flickr


Bridge View par Bill Maksim Photography, sur Flickr


Ferry View par Bill Maksim Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Mister T.

http://500px.com/photo/73351709/new-york-city-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library

Great shot of the NY skyline as seen from Rockefeller Center.


----------



## christos-greece

New York CIty Billboards par Thomas Ueda, sur Flickr


Brooklyn Red, White, and Blue Hour par Matthew Pugliese, sur Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge Sunset par jiannazzone, sur Flickr


Concrete Jungle.. par mitzgami, sur Flickr


Times Square. par ¡arturii!, sur Flickr


New York Sunset par neosmultimedia.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Mister T.

Some great shots from NYC:

http://500px.com/photo/74569949/empire-state-of-mind-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library

http://500px.com/photo/71157757/manhattan-skyline-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library

And Coney Island's famous Ferris Wheel:

http://500px.com/photo/70952633/coney-island-ferris-wheel-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Bound par Tony Shi., sur Flickr


new york | day trip for 'wicked' par arcibald, sur Flickr


Manhattanhenge par Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, sur Flickr


dd par jophill95, sur Flickr


birds eye view par x0lakiz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

aanepernyny072014_02411 par aanephotography, sur Flickr


aanepwbnyny072014_1736 par aanephotography, sur Flickr


aanepcbnyny072014_02865 par aanephotography, sur Flickr


View from Brooklyn par @iamprimate, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par colhawksworth, sur Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

Outstanding photos of New York City


----------



## Mister T.

Some more amazing shots from the capital of the world:

Manhattan's skyline as seen from Liberty Island:

http://500px.com/photo/69285891/new-york-city-skyline-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library

Busy Park Avenue:

http://500px.com/photo/69509599/big-apple-hustle-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library

And Lady Liberty herself:

http://500px.com/photo/69390149/lady-liberty-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library

Enjoy! opcorn:


----------



## christos-greece

LES - Midtown par Joel Raskin, sur Flickr


IMG_2117 par ShellyS, sur Flickr


r_140711247_aqea_a par Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


Manhattan by night par Miami Art District, sur Flickr


Top of the rock par maestro17ca, sur Flickr


Manhattan Skyline par Um Berto, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

New York City Manhattan por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

New York City por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


New York City Manhattan Central Park panorama por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


New York City sunset panorama por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Manhattan - New York por KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), no Flickr


Moon over Manhattan por KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), no Flickr


Manhattan - From top of the Rock por KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), no Flickr


Times Square - From the Top por KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), no Flickr


Times Square: New York City por KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thompson Street Near Spring Street, SoHo par Dave Aragona, sur Flickr


New York City par Margalit Francus, sur Flickr


Castle Clinton and the Whitehall Building par Dave Aragona, sur Flickr


Lower Manhattan Skyscrapers from Battery Park par Dave Aragona, sur Flickr


Lower Manhattan from Ferry to Governors Island par Dave Aragona, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

One Word Trade Center - explored 10.07.2014 por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


Upward Downtown por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


1WTC por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

City Lights por angeljimenez, no Flickr


Chrysler Building por angeljimenez, no Flickr


Hive por angeljimenez, no Flickr


Midtown & Chrysler Building por angeljimenez, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Central Park A7 por angeljimenez, no Flickr


Sunset por angeljimenez, no Flickr


A7 Test 1 por angeljimenez, no Flickr


City Lights II por angeljimenez, no Flickr


Downtown por angeljimenez, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

42nd Street, Manhattan par trek22-, sur Flickr


Weekend at Work: July 19 - July 20, 2014 par MTAPhotos, sur Flickr


Manhattan, NYC par slvrkt, sur Flickr


Time Square par nikolasroche, sur Flickr


Manhattan Skyline par DecoraEspacio, sur Flickr


Just take the picture par jerphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## takenouchi

NYC IS THE COOLEST!


----------



## christos-greece

043 par dalessandro_sergio, sur Flickr


Vue du Rockfeller Center par Chubaka2010, sur Flickr


IMG_3757 par NeverSeenBefore2, sur Flickr


New York City par eyeseesole, sur Flickr


Central Park, Manhattan, New York City, New York par kenoattx, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Nightfall in NYC por ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, no Flickr


Midtown Manhattan por ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, no Flickr


Sem título por ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, no Flickr


New York City Nights por ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York par Roh Gee-Hwan, sur Flickr


Central Park Viewed From The Top of The Rock, New York City par VINJABOND.COM, sur Flickr


New York par Nays Olid, sur Flickr


"We will never end poverty if we don't tackle climate change." Kim par Connect4Climate, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0234.jpg par Firat Ataman, sur Flickr


_DSC0218.jpg par Firat Ataman, sur Flickr


Times Square par jsrgomez, sur Flickr


Across the Hudson par H. Evan Miller, sur Flickr


New-York, Top of the rock par leoskar, sur Flickr


DSC02523.jpg par chdud, sur Flickr


Manhattan par slvrkt, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking south. New York, NY. par James and Karla Murray Photography, sur Flickr


Pink New York par karinavera, sur Flickr


Cranes and One World Trade Center par Adrian Cabrero (Mustagrapho), sur Flickr


191/365 par tffnymmntnz, sur Flickr


Mixed Emotions par 12bluros, sur Flickr


----------



## Christian Bobadilla

NYC from Brooklyn Park

Manhattan and Brooklyn Bridge by Christian Bobadilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Top of the Rock Observatory par Anneliez, sur Flickr


Brooklyn bridge par Photality Photos, sur Flickr


ManhattanSkyline par rasputtinstash, sur Flickr


New York City Skyline @Nite par BabyBlueTarh33l, sur Flickr


World Trade Center Progress, July 2014 par beanhead4529, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City par Ouestef, sur Flickr


Broadway NYC par CloudP, sur Flickr


Desde la Ventana par txaflas, sur Flickr


samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-06438.jpg par samsebeskazal, sur Flickr


DSC_7186.jpg par elwell.jonathan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York, New York ! by Enrico de Neuchâtel, on Flickr

20140308_zaa_d20_332.jpg by vangthaiduong_huyenbi_87, on Flickr

aanepprnyny072014_04050 by aanephotography, on Flickr

New York New York by omcglinchey, on Flickr

aanepunnyny072014_02689 by aanephotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Street by Sai89AJ, on Flickr

Times Square by Sai89AJ, on Flickr

NYC by WabbyTwaxx, on Flickr

NYC by WabbyTwaxx, on Flickr

IMG_0182 by christopherskillman, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Bowery by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## GodIsNotGreat

https://flic.kr/p/oj1ei9 https://www.flickr.com/people//

http://disqus.club/goto.php?url=htt.../2014/05/viewing-the-earth-from-space/100740/


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7234 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr

IMG_7235 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr

IMG_7133 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr

IMG_7190 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr

Are you ready for what's to come? by RomanK Photography, on Flickr

60 Mercer Street by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr

Mercer Street by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

times square new york by VoloGratis, on Flickr

Financial Center Night Light by chantsign, on Flickr

New York Snapshot by Johnny.Lou, on Flickr

Brilliantly lit city lights by Huanhai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cradle of Dreams by DeShaun Craddock, on Flickr

New York by Romain Béot, on Flickr

Flatiron Building, New-York, Daniel Burnham by CD_Fr, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge & ESP by around_him, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge to Manhattan by GenNap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire sunset by photosmirror, on Flickr

Socrates Sculpture Park by Daniel Castanho, on Flickr

Lenin in New York by Tanya Kogan, on Flickr

_MG_8564_5_6 HDR.jpg by Mesa Photography, on Flickr

New York 2014 by szuberi, on Flickr

New York 2014 by szuberi, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR

christos-greece said:


> IMG_7234 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7235 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7133 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7190 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr
> 
> Are you ready for what's to come? by RomanK Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 60 Mercer Street by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr
> 
> Mercer Street by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr


Thanks for the Images.


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Joy Jihyun Jeong, on Flickr

Manhatan 01 by Vinicius Portelinha, on Flickr

Untitled by jimread99, on Flickr

Untitled by jimread99, on Flickr

NYC at Night by mailbox9494, on Flickr

Urban canyon at night - New York City by Mr. Pebble / Bildwerfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2350 by keithlevit, on Flickr

Met Roof by sarahtarno, on Flickr

View from the top of the Empire State Building by keithlevit, on Flickr

Downtown by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Midtown NYC at night by Living in HDR, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

christos-greece said:


> Midtown NYC at night by Living in HDR, on Flickr


magnificent view ^^ ^^ ^^ :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Cradle of Dreams by DeShaun Craddock, on Flickr

New York by JDHuang, on Flickr

New York by Romain Béot, on Flickr

South On Broadway 2 by dima.james, on Flickr

Flatiron Building, New-York, Daniel Burnham by CD_Fr, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Lights of Manhattan by chogokinjawa, on Flickr


U turn by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr


New York 2014 by szuberi, on Flickr


TTW - New York by Gehry by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cities 6 by Melchizedek Gayle, on Flickr

Saturday Morning Rush by beanhead4529, on Flickr

DSC_7649 by ateloiv_17, on Flickr

NYC by murrac4, on Flickr

Manhattan II, New York by photosmirror, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140813-213511.jpg by geppinho, on Flickr

Manhattan Magic by photosmirror, on Flickr

DSC00180 by maximilian.o., on Flickr

DSC00755 by maximilian.o., on Flickr

DSC00527 by maximilian.o., on Flickr

NYC by perkot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by marcio_photographer, on Flickr

NYC by NicoDT, on Flickr

Taking in the view. by shashin62, on Flickr

USA-2498.jpg by andres_leiva, on Flickr

IMG_2260 by meganjevin, on Flickr


----------



## takenouchi

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

UWS Manhattan by brundige2, on Flickr

Private Terrace above lower Manhattan, August 2014 by Scott Townell, on Flickr

New York Adventures 2014-74.jpg by MstrCharlie, on Flickr

Manhattan by zachstern, on Flickr

UNTITLED by Denn-Ice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York At Night by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr

New York City, New York: One World Trade Center, Blue Hour by mailbox9494, on Flickr

New York City In Winter by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr

Fabulous New York City At Night by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr

New York Public Library Quickie . . . August 16th, 2014 by michael.richard.reiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gantry Plaza State Park by Christine T., on Flickr

flatiron2_hdr-4 by Dave Pope Photography, on Flickr

_DSC8508 Sigma 24-105m f_4 DG OS HSM f6.7 1_350 ISO100 @ 105mm by vlogdozack, on Flickr

New York by johnmfarrell, on Flickr

Manhattan from Brooklyn Heights Promenade by chogokinjawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by the queen of subtle, on Flickr

Airborne Big Apple by Jeff Stamer (Firefallphotography.com), on Flickr

New York City from the air by jhazan99, on Flickr

New York, circling around LGA by the queen of subtle, on Flickr

High Above NYC by triceam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Project Management by Mike Orso, on Flickr

DUMBO Facades by Dave Aragona, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and Brooklyn Bridge Park by Dave Aragona, on Flickr

Carousel in Brooklyn Bridge Park by Dave Aragona, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline by Dave Aragona, on Flickr

Cinderella - On Broadway by Don3rdSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Skyline from Ship by davidholtz, on Flickr

Met Roof by sarahtarno, on Flickr

View from the top of the Empire State Building by keithlevit, on Flickr

Downtown by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

S120_ (18) by NormalZen, on Flickr

9th Ave Masses by An Eagle in your Mind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hudson River Park, 09.06.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Hudson River Park, 09.06.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Hudson River Park, 09.06.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Hudson River Park, 09.06.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Downtown Tour by dima.james, on Flickr

Untitled by SEGARES, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

http://www.dominiquehammer.com/urban_nyc10.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo as well


----------



## christos-greece

Financial Center Night Light by chantsign, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge & ESP by around_him, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge to Manhattan by GenNap, on Flickr

Lenin in New York by Tanya Kogan, on Flickr

_MG_8564_5_6 HDR.jpg by Mesa Photography, on Flickr

New York 2014 by szuberi, on Flickr

New York 2014 by szuberi, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

New York by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


New York Skyscrapers by Ton Ten, on Flickr


new york manhattan by Mohamed Majki, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Would like it more without the advertising by jerphotography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

SPECTRUM SHOW AUGUST 2014 by SPECTRUMWIZARD, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

61 Degrees At Sunset Manhattan Skyline by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

September 11, 2014 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

September 11, 2014 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Tribute in Lights !! by Santosh Dash Photography, on Flickr

432 Park Ave by ILNY_, on Flickr

Tribute in Light Memorial by Bidwell, Coby, on Flickr

9/11/14 From the roof by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Amazing city ^^:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

20131018 New York views Empire state building Grand Central station Rockerfeller Centre Central Park Columbus Circle at nigtht and Times Square at night (56) by westernthunderer75, on Flickr

20131017 New York views and experiences 9 11 Memorial Broadway Flatiron Building Times Square (91) by westernthunderer75, on Flickr

20131017 New York views and experiences 9 11 Memorial Broadway Flatiron Building Times Square (81) by westernthunderer75, on Flickr

20131017 New York views and experiences 9 11 Memorial Broadway Flatiron Building Times Square (95) by westernthunderer75, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by mitzgami, on Flickr

NYC - August 2014-246 by fabfotophotography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

New York City by krisknow, on Flickr


New York City by krisknow, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

New York City - Sunset - Manhattan Looking Towards WTC - Vivienne Gucwa by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

In Remembrance..... by GAPHIKER, on Flickr

Last Hot Night by Tommy Bass, on Flickr


----------



## William1605

I love you NY! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7235 New York Feb 2011 by Dylanlewis2000, on Flickr

Are you ready for what's to come? by RomanK Photography, on Flickr

60 Mercer Street by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr

times square new york by VoloGratis, on Flickr

New York Snapshot by Johnny.Lou, on Flickr


----------



## paulluca

*New York in the rain*

Please re-post this photo with proper credits; thanks


----------



## nostalgy

New York City - Skyline Dreamscape by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Manhattan Bridge September 11th by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Times Square, New York by 雞米粒, on Flickr

House Of Cuppy New York Launch by GhanaGistDotCom, on Flickr

City veins by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr

Times Square by wanderinginsomnia, on Flickr

New York City by ClarkT1957, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014-08-28 at 22-24-16 by laliita_83, on Flickr

2014-08-28 at 22-20-00 by laliita_83, on Flickr

2014-08-29 at 02-17-30 by laliita_83, on Flickr

Rockefeller Centre by daryljulie, on Flickr

Rockefeller Centre by daryljulie, on Flickr

IMG_9149 by m4rc3ls, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Lower manhattan from the top of the Standard by maxlmn, on Flickr


View from the meatpacking district by maxlmn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140729-DSC_4045 by Michi_L88, on Flickr

New York City, New York by Romil Bhansali, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge, 08.09.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge, 08.09.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge, 08.09.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by tlecomte42, on Flickr

New York by tlecomte42, on Flickr

New York by tlecomte42, on Flickr

PANO_20140808_192446~2 by shane schaetz, on Flickr

IMG_20140808_192556~2 by shane schaetz, on Flickr

NYC by theSuperStar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Apple by DeShaun Craddock, on Flickr

High Line Phase 3, 09.12.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Sin City by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr

IMG_1291_liberty_park_hudson_river_nyc by quantumskunk, on Flickr

IMG_1378_nyc by quantumskunk, on Flickr

New-York-Wallpaper-4 by Badiyana Free World ♥ ☼ ♫ ☺, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

[
url=https://flic.kr/p/pjLMae]New York City[/url] by greg.lebreton | photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square by Sai89AJ, on Flickr

NYC by WabbyTwaxx, on Flickr

NYC by WabbyTwaxx, on Flickr

IMG_0182 by christopherskillman, on Flickr

NY14 by dan.circa, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Manhattan Pano by barsen, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Goodnight ladies, It's time to say goodbye Goodnight sweet ladies, all ladies goodnight It's time to say goodbye, bye-bye by .Tatiana., on Flickr


ONU by .Tatiana., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York (USA) [2560x1440] by godfrieddaniels, on Flickr

new york city by dumas_christophe, on Flickr

Cycle for Survival Times Square Takeover 2014 by CYCLE FOR SURVIVAL, on Flickr

NYC by zoeblue_photography, on Flickr

New_York_City_Skyline_Day_CC_Cutter_RAW1976_resize by birdshooter, on Flickr

Manhattan by The All-Nite Images, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

6th Ave north! by JamesPolk, on Flickr


The Railway Doesn't Run Here Anymore by KiGos, on Flickr


Ghost Town by Eddie C3, on Flickr


Dasic on Wyckoff by Eddie C3, on Flickr


The Point by Eddie C3, on Flickr


West 85th Street, Upper West Side, Manhattan by Jeffrey, on Flickr


Carnegie Hill Convertible 3 Bedroom by HalsteadProperty, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Scale by Yusef A, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Columbus Circle by benalesh1985, on Flickr


Window to Queens by benalesh1985, on Flickr


Midtown: A Sea of Lights by benalesh1985, on Flickr


River of Light by benalesh1985, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan by benalesh1985, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by CuchoGOL, on Flickr

Flying White Birds by Light Brigading, on Flickr

One World Trade Center (NYC) by manuela.martin, on Flickr

bkbridge-1 by jsfeb261990, on Flickr

Times square by vikwaters, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge from Manhattan Bridge by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

IMG_9591 by nicomic, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

desertpunk said:


> River of Light by benalesh1985, on Flickr



I love this view of central harlem and the South bronx!!


----------



## christos-greece

tumblr_mw2upnV4mt1qdeuyro1_1280 by telasdayasmin, on Flickr

New York by lars.c, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

Midtown by Stu Ball, on Flickr

DSC01531 by Pochi Neko, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

DSC03199 by torstenEDDL, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Aspired and aspire by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

East river nyc by sabrina_haertig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete Jungle by *HYP, on Flickr

Towers of Light 9/11/2014 by Ryan Eng, on Flickr

A walk on Brooklyn by ObjektivNV, on Flickr

Portifolio by F o t o g r a f i a - Arquitetura, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

Final Highline Expansion by john.gillespie, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

The Empire State building is a New Yorker. by abochevarov, on Flickr


The top of a New York building at night. by abochevarov, on Flickr



Lights and shadows on the Williamsburg bridge at sunset. New York City. by abochevarov, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

New York City by goodhike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BROOKLYN BRIDGE by Titanium007, on Flickr

Untitled by alexbsilverman, on Flickr

Untitled by alexbsilverman, on Flickr

On the road to NYC by Cooper Brownlee, on Flickr

NYC Rooftops by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

NYC by Alessandro Ciabini, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Travis Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## Leo10Rio

Look at this awesome photo!










Photo: harrybeeenyc


----------



## christos-greece

ANY Point of View by vandan desai, on Flickr

Brooklyn NY Snow day by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

New York by Gary Grout Photography, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge by Travis Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Cityscape by Andriy Prokopenko, on Flickr

Enjoying the View, Rainy Day in Washington Square Park by Dave Aragona, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by iBrandan, on Flickr

New York 9/11 Tribute in Light by greg.lebreton | photography, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan cityscape by Night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Manhatten Staten Island Ferry by bryanchappo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Manhattan cityscape by Night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

NYC_3707 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

NYC_3634 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

Lincoln Tunnel (Miniature Effect) by John P Tomai, on Flickr

Nightime in the City by Brad Clinesmith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Skyline by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Khush N, on Flickr

New York city skyline pictures taken from Brooklyn Bridge Park across manhattan with a tripod and long shutter speeds by PhotoYYM, on Flickr

New York city skyline pictures taken from Brooklyn Bridge Park across manhattan with a tripod and long shutter speeds by PhotoYYM, on Flickr

pod39 rooftop view by ryback80, on Flickr

Hunters Point South Park, 08.21.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madison Avenue by John Fraissinet, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

uNtitled by Denn-Ice, on Flickr

Soaring While Standing Still by LJS74, on Flickr

View down from the Empire State by M. Khatib, on Flickr

9/11 Memorial & Tribute by appletvss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete Jungle by *HYP, on Flickr

Towers of Light 9/11/2014 by Ryan Eng, on Flickr

A walk on Brooklyn by ObjektivNV, on Flickr

Portifolio by F o t o g r a f i a - Arquitetura, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

Final Highline Expansion by john.gillespie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Sunset by mitalpatelphoto, on Flickr

Old times in Brooklyn by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Night Scapes by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

flickr-10 by ninetysixwp, on Flickr

flickr-5 by ninetysixwp, on Flickr

flickr-6 by ninetysixwp, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Greene Street, Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


New York City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


atop the Empire State building by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Time Warner Center atrium overlooking Central Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


pigeons, traffic lights and M&M ad - Times Square, New York by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Freedom Tower New York by mitalpatelphoto, on Flickr

Approach by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr

E 23rd St Streetscape by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Downtown by Ed Lam, on Flickr

New York Skyline by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cycle for Survival Times Square Takeover 2014 by CYCLE FOR SURVIVAL, on Flickr

New_York_City_Skyline_Day_CC_Cutter_RAW1976_resize by birdshooter, on Flickr

Manhattan by The All-Nite Images, on Flickr

konica_C35_BW400CN_0614_27.jpg by danej777, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by SOBPhotography, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by SOBPhotography, on Flickr

Untitled by alexbsilverman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

blue ny cityscape by ryback80, on Flickr

New York Skyline at night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

432 Park Ave by ILNY_, on Flickr

NYC from Top of the Rock by Aveek Basu, on Flickr

Rooftopping #4 – NYC by Cebb Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Empire State (Monochrome) by M. Khatib, on Flickr

NEW YORK!!! by CHIMPANDRES, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, 10.04.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, 10.04.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

New York City by ClarkT1957, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abandoned City! (WAS_4795) by Wandy Sosa, on Flickr

manhattan dusk by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

IMG_8467 by kz1000ps, on Flickr

NYC by perkot, on Flickr

U.S.A 2006...OLD TIME... by Maurizio Bianco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cool City Lights Android Wallpaper by |---------------------|, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Mike McLaughlin Photo, on Flickr

Of Blue And Orange by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

New York, New York by The Winter Flower, on Flickr

Manhattan Buildings by zkvrev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEW YORK SUBWAYS--5443 appr Prospect Avnue IB by milantram, on Flickr

Wet Apple - NYC by Lime Fly Photography, on Flickr

Flatiron by sultana1130, on Flickr

New York, HDR, canal street, 10 by Patrick.Raymond, on Flickr

Chrysler B&W by Ben Hutson, on Flickr

DSC_6274.jpg by memoriesofdisney, on Flickr

The Big View by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Time Square Aerial by tobyharriman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Financial District, Manhattan by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr

New York Skyline by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr

New York Skyline by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr

New York Uptown Skyline by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr

New York Skyline (Black & White) by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

New York Skyline @ Brooklyn by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

architecture_buildings_cities_cityscape_contrast_empire_Lights_Night_panorama_Place_rivers_scenic_shift_skyline_skyscrapers_State_tilt_view_water_window_world_new_York_nyc_bridge_brooklyn_2048x1365 by JordanContent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

New_York_Buildings_Skyscrapers_Freedom_Tower_1920x1200 by JordanContent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

radio city music hall by JordanContent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Central Park, NY by JordanContent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nature Wallpaper by rick_a_anderson, on Flickr

IMG_2157 by digitalbear, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by caranl123, on Flickr

A Day In New York-21st November 2014 by The All-Nite Images, on Flickr

A Day In New York-21st November 2014 by The All-Nite Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bright lights, big city. by Brotherwolfe, on Flickr

Shining City by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr

IMG_9269 by kz1000ps, on Flickr

IMG_9518 by kz1000ps, on Flickr

New York's Flatiron Building at Sunset by BrianEden, on Flickr

Brooklyn by Gordon Gray Photography, on Flickr

New York cityscape by cory.bunting, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/raskalov?z=photo3122636_342023446/wall3122636_30860


----------



## amfalex

What a great City! Perfect photos!


----------



## christos-greece

New York by uglyjoefish, on Flickr

Aug 2014 New York 0495.jpg by nickjsmale, on Flickr

Aug 2014 New York 0456.jpg by nickjsmale, on Flickr

20141113_213622_WilliamsburgWaterfront_D700_4053.jpg by Reeve Jolliffe, on Flickr

Reflect and Dream by saiyyam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New-York-City-Sunset-High-Quality-Wallpaper-HD-Resolution by CAFA_Backgrounds, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline Looking from Hoboken, NJ by peter and seija, on Flickr

IMG_2711 by Mirko Caprino, on Flickr

IMG_2727 by Mirko Caprino, on Flickr

6th Ave - BofA by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

NYC View by M0rris82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan by Rafa Franca, on Flickr

EMPIRE by Rafa Franca, on Flickr

FIFTH by Rafa Franca, on Flickr

Park Avenue NYC, Supertall Condos by wowography.com, on Flickr

Ferguson Protest, NYC 25th Nov 2014 by The All-Nite Images, on Flickr

Gotham by mpb11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York skyline by ncs1984, on Flickr

NYC-Color by lifeinthedistrict, on Flickr

West Manhattan from the Empire State building. by george.robertsmith, on Flickr

The Avengers (Avengers Assemble): Park Avenue by Movie-Locations, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Denn-Ice, on Flickr

Millions_Lights... by donato_cuoio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

city scape by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Normal Looking Super Moon 3371 by Brechtbug, on Flickr

2014-10-10-New York-101.jpg by pthieuleux, on Flickr

New_York_City_New_York_Black_White_003 by Amir 2000 Photography, on Flickr

New_York_City_New_York_062 by Amir 2000 Photography, on Flickr

Manhattan, NYC by flickr4jazz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Flatiron Building by Strykapose, on Flickr

New York by J-González, on Flickr

SKSmedia-IMG_1101 by SKSchicago, on Flickr

SKSmedia-IMG_1292_3_4-2 by SKSchicago, on Flickr

SKSmedia-IMG_9405_6_7 by SKSchicago, on Flickr

SKSmedia-IMG_1364_5_6 by SKSchicago, on Flickr

SKSmedia-IMG_0796_7_8 by SKSchicago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sandwich by Dj Poe, on Flickr

Staten Island, NYC by Stephen Obisanya (creative corner), on Flickr

The Big and Bright City by 10iggie, on Flickr

A04_8341.jpg by Nao Okawa, on Flickr

A04_8316.jpg by Nao Okawa, on Flickr

Imperial twilight by Arutemu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Speckles by John Fraissinet, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan.. by dj murdok photos, on Flickr

Midtown by Night by khanusiak, on Flickr

Untitled by RR's Snap Shop, on Flickr

New York City 2014 by Arjen Perez, on Flickr

Street of Ships, South Street Seaport Museum, New York City by LeeHoward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colorful Central Park & The City by dannydalypix, on Flickr

Good Morning NY by Mano Cyprus, on Flickr

untitled by peopleleave, on Flickr

East River Bridges by Adam Garelick, on Flickr

Past & Present: Midtown by eburniche3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LND_8603 by PistolPete13, on Flickr

Lights on Broadway (PB041321) by Michael.Lee.Pics.NYC, on Flickr

IMG_7465 by c_slavik, on Flickr

432 Park Ave NYC by c_slavik, on Flickr

NYC Morning by c_slavik, on Flickr

9/11 Memorial by Dave Aragona, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-69072846_346409180/album-69072846_00/rev


----------



## lunacity

I♥NY by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


NY by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Midtown Manhattan [1600x637] by jollyman181, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

New York City (1920*1080) by jollyman181, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Queensboro Bridge and Manhattan skyline, New York City, U.S. by hal9mila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Downtown Lights III by angeljimenez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Downtown Lights by angeljimenez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

big-pano-2 by PistolPete13, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

LND_9910 by PistolPete13, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

LND_9928 by PistolPete13, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

LND_9920 by PistolPete13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by barsata, on Flickr

east river view by ryback80, on Flickr

Revisited: © Concrete Jungle Series Photo: Che Rosales #nyc #skyline #manhattan #blackandwhite #bnw #brooklynbridge #brooklyn #eastriver #newyorkcity #freedomtower #buildings #skyscrapers by Che Rosales, on Flickr

Manhattan. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Wollman Rink in Central Park New York by New York Habitat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Never Forget - The East View by Strykapose, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by blueheronco, on Flickr

Manhattan from Smith & 9th Subway Stop by pmonaghan, on Flickr

NYC Cityscape 2 by juliedspix, on Flickr

Manhattan on a Rainy Night by elbrozzie, on Flickr

Macy's Thanksgiving Parade 2014 by jarrett45frazier, on Flickr

Macy's Thanksgiving Parade 2014 by jarrett45frazier, on Flickr

People's Climate March, New York by Fichou, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/raskalov?z=photo3122636_344132772/wall3122636_30970


----------



## firoz bharmal

All pictures are really awesome....!


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04103 by Crowbaby, on Flickr

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

DSC_3220 by Edu GTI, on Flickr

Fifth Av by Tim Cambridge, on Flickr

Streets of New York, USA by Paolo Margari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC-2 by lifeinthedistrict, on Flickr

The Avengers (Avengers Assemble): Park Avenue by Movie-Locations, on Flickr

Millions_Lights... by donato_cuoio, on Flickr

new york city winter by 'TIGER', on Flickr

Untitled by eflon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York skyline by ncs1984, on Flickr

Colorful Central Park & The City by dannydalypix, on Flickr

Past & Present: Midtown by eburniche3, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunset by Celtics24, on Flickr

Midtown Buildings and Dark Skies by thebqe, on Flickr

2014.07.10 || 202152 || Sights by sightsnbites, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Flatiron, NYC by Javier Pereda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

New York by edugalaz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Manhattan at night by Carlos Baez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Queensboro Bridge and Manhattan skyline, New York City, U.S. by hal9mila, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

ESB MegaPano # 20 Golden Trade Center by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Best of Soho by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Two Bridges, One shot by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Lower Manhattan Looking Down by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

ESB MegaPano #7 - New Jersey by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

ESB MegaPano #5 - Midtown by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

ESB MegaPano #10 - Flatiron by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr

ESB MegaPano #2 by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr

ESB MegaPano #6 - Two Bridges by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Millennium Hilton Panorama by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hudson Whirlpool by Mr. Pebble / Bildwerfer, on Flickr

Cityscape by ShootingStarBound, on Flickr

The Bridge by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr

_DSC5234.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr

_DSC5214.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr

_DSC5208.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr

_DSC5055__BACKUP.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

east river view by ryback80, on Flickr

Manhattan. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Never Forget - The East View by Strykapose, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by blueheronco, on Flickr

Manhattan from Smith & 9th Subway Stop by pmonaghan, on Flickr

NYC Cityscape 2 by juliedspix, on Flickr


----------



## Junior BH

Probably the world's most influential city, alongside with London (and maybe with Los Angeles, because that Hollywood and entertainment stuff)...

PS: Nowadays, in the recent history, of course... if we think about the past there's plenty of other more influential citys, like Roma, Atenas and Istambul (aka Constantinopla)...


----------



## AbidM

The city soo nice it was named twice.


----------



## casb68

New tall buildings being built everyday in the city. The development of NYC will never end


----------



## nostalgy

New York City - 02 aprile 2014-042.jpg by Marco Mc Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Look down on New York City by Bcpix.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan, New York City by flickr4jazz, on Flickr

863560700961289 by pint.maws80, on Flickr

694405389819356 by dwainsliter5127, on Flickr

New York by c.tilaveridis, on Flickr

Bottom Of New York by Luke.Dillon, on Flickr

623761279354846 by majorietesseyman3226, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

NYC: Downtown skyline by wallyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Street by DKOphotography, on Flickr

NYC New Year's 2015 - 2014-12-31 at 13-16-32 by infliximab, on Flickr

Sunset over Manhattan by EagleEyez, on Flickr

NYC. by deano458, on Flickr

_MG_5331.jpg by kris1138.com, on Flickr

Las 20 ciudades más populares en Tumblr by viajarml, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Queensboro Bridge and Manhattan skyline, New York City, U.S. by hal9mila, on Flickr

LND_9928 by PistolPete13, on Flickr

LND_9920 by PistolPete13, on Flickr

Manhattan. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Wollman Rink in Central Park New York by New York Habitat, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by blueheronco, on Flickr

Manhattan from Smith & 9th Subway Stop by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

http://dailyglamorous.net/image/107589262642


----------



## christos-greece

20141221_NewYork-N2-0105.jpg by pgpam57, on Flickr

South Street Seaport by pgpam57, on Flickr

The Best Views of Central Park by _Codename_, on Flickr

IMG_20141230_224654 by mr.b3, on Flickr

New York City1 by hendrik.raes, on Flickr

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

new york city manhattan skyline aerial by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr

new york city manhattan skyline aerial by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr

new york city manhattan skyline aerial by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr

new york city manhattan skyline aerial by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr

new york city manhattan skyline aerial by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr

42-26881877 by nicholasread1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Queensboro Bridge and Manhattan skyline, New York City, U.S. by hal9mila, on Flickr

east river view by ryback80, on Flickr

Manhattan. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

DSC04103 by Crowbaby, on Flickr

The Best Views of Central Park by _Codename_, on Flickr

Downtown by _Codename_, on Flickr


----------



## kunzyt

Wow what a magnificent view. I didn't realize that One WTC is so much taller than the others skyscrapers.


----------



## christos-greece

https://vk.com/raskalov?z=photo3122636_344132772/wall3122636_30970

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

DSC_3220 by Edu GTI, on Flickr

Fifth Av by Tim Cambridge, on Flickr

The Avengers (Avengers Assemble): Park Avenue by Movie-Locations, on Flickr

new york city winter by 'TIGER', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1989.jpg by MD & MD, on Flickr

Depuis le Rocfeller Center by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr

NYC by Pepe Aguirre, on Flickr

NYC by Pepe Aguirre, on Flickr

The city of lights by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and Manhattan skyline At Night by brickbrooklyn93atlantic, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Gotham 7.5K - A rare high altitude night flight above NYC produces some great photos by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

42-26881877 by nicholasread1, on Flickr

NYC-at-Night-19 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Empire State Building (Arial View) by sleepyibis, on Flickr

Murray Hill and East River (Aerial View) by sleepyibis, on Flickr

IMG_9769a by sleepyibis, on Flickr

IMG_9853 by kayters, on Flickr

IMG_9978 by kayters, on Flickr

IMG_0087 by kayters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas at Rockefeller Center by Gary Burke., on Flickr

Roosevelt Island, 11.16.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island, 11.16.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Lafayette Street, 4:44pm by JeffMoreau, on Flickr

IMG_2706 by cuturrufo_cl, on Flickr

High Tops by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Queens new york by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr

New York City by jars of clay, on Flickr

Big Apple !!! by ged97, on Flickr

US Trip - NYC by clg20171, on Flickr

New York by wingdottawa, on Flickr

IMG_2640 by cuturrufo_cl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by JESLYN PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by putdowntheflags, on Flickr

New York City Skyline 2015 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Unreal Day by ged97, on Flickr

New York City citylights by ged97, on Flickr


----------



## eagleheart1987

_Hawk_ said:


> http://dailyglamorous.net/image/107589262642


Has this photo been taken from a private or public place?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dj4life

New York City Skyline - Above Skyscrapers with One World Trade Center by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York City - Skyline - Chrysler Building and Queens by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York City Skyline - Sunset - Empire State Building by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York City - Skyline with Chrysler Building - Dreamy Cityscape by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Prague (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr

_SG_2013_09_New_York_0132_2_IMG_8147 by _SG_, on Flickr

Long Island City by fuzzylogicphoto, on Flickr

7 th avenue! by ANNE LOTTE, on Flickr

Sunset view in New York this evening ☀ by javansg, on Flickr

Manhattan by mike.sierra, on Flickr

Metropolis in flames by ged97, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

central park south by Grey van der Meer, on Flickr

09/11 Memorial by thayron.duarte, on Flickr

514 by atshoring, on Flickr

With the boat around Manhattan-2.jpg by DIRK HERMANN, on Flickr

2015.01.03 New York City (86) by glesnansky, on Flickr

New York by latiniux, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Downtown from Pier A by Nina Wolfe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

NYC Long Exposure Panoramic. You man download this and use as you wish for Personal or Blogs. Non Commercial Use [1600x535] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Brooklyn and Downtown Manhattan from Above (Highest Rooftop in Brooklyn) [2048x1365] [OC] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Gotham 7.5K - A rare high altitude night flight above NYC produces some great photos [3000x2000] (x-post r/cyberpunk) more in comments by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

atop the Empire State building by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Greene Street, Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


pigeons, traffic lights and M&M ad - Times Square, New York by Phil Marion, on Flickr


SoHo water tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Time Warner Center atrium overlooking Central Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


New York City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

pier 17 New York by wrwred09, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron Mills, on Flickr

New York from Brooklyn by vbm.thomas, on Flickr

New York by cvanpol, on Flickr

NYC midtown from Empire State Building by Jeffrey, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Ming Cai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

new york city manhattan skyline aerial by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr

42-26881877 by nicholasread1, on Flickr

Fifth Av by Tim Cambridge, on Flickr

The Avengers (Avengers Assemble): Park Avenue by Movie-Locations, on Flickr

Times-Square-Night-Lights-Manhattan-45th-Street-New-York-United-States by yinzersoze, on Flickr

Seventh Avenue by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr

New York City Dreamin' by ksmpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan. by ILNY_, on Flickr

Upper West Side by itsshannamay, on Flickr

Upper West Side by itsshannamay, on Flickr

New York Trip 2014 by yehleen.gaffney, on Flickr

New York by Giaggio7, on Flickr

Flatiron Building, New York by Mantrana, on Flickr

One Penn Plaza by yokomaria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shiny Apple by Nelson Toledo, on Flickr

USA, New-York by ZX-6R, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Gustavo Feijó, on Flickr

Overpass by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr

Sunrise Over Downtown by eburniche3, on Flickr

"THINK BIG" sculpture by artist Jim Rennert, in New York City’s Union Square Park. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

some quality pics on this page !!


----------



## christos-greece

Bridges by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr

Manhatten Brooklyn by illertal-foto, on Flickr

Main Street Park in Dumbo by Strykapose, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge from Dumbo, Brooklyn, New York by LeeHoward, on Flickr

P1080743 by michael_bruhn, on Flickr

Empire State Building by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-31221407_357129774/album-31221407_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Skyline by Jon Cartledge, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by csw27, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue by moshi_moshiii, on Flickr

New York City Park Ave. #NewYork#Manhattan#NYC#NY#explorenyc#cityofdreams by kevin_wynter, on Flickr

New in New York by Leong Seng Chee, on Flickr

Manhattan by Patrice TOULZE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

365-15-67 by Dave Pinter, on Flickr

Manhattan life by Sergei Zinovjev, on Flickr

Good Morning New York by RomanK Photography, on Flickr

New York City by AYearsSails, on Flickr

Uptown on First Avenue by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr

The Manhattan by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Manhattan #2 by Davidkapatsa, on Flickr










The New York Times by Davidkapatsa, on Flickr










Manhattan by Davidkapatsa, on Flickr










Stunning View from the Waldorf Astoria New York by livingphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lower Manhattan Looking Down by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr

_DSC5234.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr

_DSC5214.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr

_DSC5208.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

manhattan-7 by zHAUS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rockefeller Centre, New York by Kevin Marchant, on Flickr

Aerial view of New York City skyline, Manhattan, New York by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr

Winter's Last Stand! by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

New York by Neil_92, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge, New York by UkrainianSensation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1760 by carlos.mullerjr, on Flickr

Hudson Yards by KJBO, on Flickr

FQ9A9969 by gaujourfrancoise, on Flickr

Untitled by alaskite, on Flickr

New York Street Scenes - Snowy Night Outside the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Fifth Avenue by Steven Pisano, on Flickr

Another snowy day by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roosevelt Island, 11.16.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island, 11.16.14 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


A04_8272.jpg by Nao Okawa, on Flickr

NYC Pano 46 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr

Night Energy M by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Manhattan Skyline by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by hmeyvalian, on Flickr

DSC_8407 by siddhukrs, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by AwesomeYoung, on Flickr

New-York-4510 by Pascal Golliard, on Flickr

DSC07861-2 by ArchitecturalAfterlife, on Flickr

Maria! by eburniche3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aug 2014 New York 0495.jpg by nickjsmale, on Flickr

Aug 2014 New York 0456.jpg by nickjsmale, on Flickr

20141113_213622_WilliamsburgWaterfront_D700_4053.jpg by Reeve Jolliffe, on Flickr

New York CIty skyline from Top of the Rock by photogeek133, on Flickr

New York on a Hazy Day by LJS74, on Flickr

City Rush by S. Nirza, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

Barclays Center, Brooklyn - SHoP Architects by Scott Norsworthy, on Flickr


Barclays Center, Brooklyn - SHoP Architects by Scott Norsworthy, on Flickr


Barclays Center, Brooklyn - SHoP Architects by Scott Norsworthy, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

Manhattan Skyline and Lit Brooklyn Bridge, NYC by Dave Kliman, on Flickr


NYC Skyline & Brooklyn Bridge Lit Orange by Dave Kliman, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

New-York - Manhattan & Brooklyn Bridge by -_Guillaume_-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC midtown from Empire State Building by Jeffrey, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Ming Cai, on Flickr

42-26881877 by nicholasread1, on Flickr

Times-Square-Night-Lights-Manhattan-45th-Street-New-York-United-States by yinzersoze, on Flickr

Seventh Avenue by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr

Upper West Side by itsshannamay, on Flickr

Upper West Side by itsshannamay, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*West Village, Manhattan*

New York City - Springtime - West Village by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Central Park Twilight by Kelly Nigro, on Flickr

West 57 Pyramid Shaped Tower Block (under construction) on the Hudson River, Midtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunset by michaelelliottnyc, on Flickr

DSCF0189-2 by R.J. Cohen, on Flickr

NYC #69: Tram by Nina Papiorek Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LND_9910 by PistolPete13, on Flickr

LND_9920 by PistolPete13, on Flickr

DSC_3220 by Edu GTI, on Flickr

Fifth Av by Tim Cambridge, on Flickr

GW Bridge In The Morning by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr

6th and 44th by @harryshuldman, on Flickr

DSC_2064 by juergen.haspl, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Refreshment Experts by Robert S, trên Flickr

Night Light #1 by Keith Michael, trên Flickr

City Life Be Like by Kevin Case, trên Flickr

Lower Manhattan by June Marie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

_44J1050 by Jake Sims, trên Flickr

way of tree by Ozlem Oz, trên Flickr









Source









Source


----------



## redcode

Source

Central Park by maf551, trên Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Christoph Doerbeck, trên Flickr

Memorial #2 by John McNamara, trên Flickr

Flatiron Green by Michael Martelli, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

From Williamsburg, NY. by Mehdi AIT HAMMOU, trên Flickr

8, Spruce Street by Thomas Roland, trên Flickr

Smoking ? by Thomas Roland, trên Flickr

Boardwalk Empire by Gordon McCallum, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

The Brooklyn Bridge, NY (Version II) by Andrew Hardy, trên Flickr

Downtown, WTC, Ground Zero, NYC (redeveloped) by Andrew Hardy, trên Flickr

downtown architecture-2 by Eli Friedmann, trên Flickr

city_jungle_logo by Lionel Fellay, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

20150331-DSCF1400 by Peter Krumme, trên Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunset by Michael Elliott, trên Flickr

20150330-DSCF1397 by Peter Krumme, trên Flickr

West Street - New York City (USA) by Perry Tak, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

On Top of the Rocks, New York by Christian Böcker, trên Flickr

On Top of the Rocks, New York by Christian Böcker, trên Flickr

Returning to New York #6 by Keith Michael, trên Flickr

Empire State by James R. Patterson, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Steven Kelley, sur Flickr

FI0A9425.jpg by Natalie Mithqal, sur Flickr

Hoyt St / Fulton Street Mall - Brooklyn, NYC by Wes Bender, sur Flickr

New York Cityscape by joe navin, sur Flickr

Downtown by Verónica, sur Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode




----------



## christos-greece

Best of Soho by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr

ESB MegaPano #6 - Two Bridges by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr

Cityscape by ShootingStarBound, on Flickr

The Bridge by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr

_DSC5234.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr

_DSC5214.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr

_DSC5208.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr

Union Square Subway by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seventh Avenue by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr

New York City Dreamin' by ksmpics, on Flickr

Main Street Park in Dumbo by Strykapose, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge from Dumbo, Brooklyn, New York by LeeHoward, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue by moshi_moshiii, on Flickr

New York City Park Ave. #NewYork#Manhattan#NYC#NY#explorenyc#cityofdreams by kevin_wynter, on Flickr

New in New York by Leong Seng Chee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bryant Park Frozen 2015 New York City Winter by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


Sunset over two states by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr

Day 30 2015-B One World Trade Center by Andy Atzert, on Flickr

Fluffy clouds & blue sky In New York this afternoon. by javansg, on Flickr

Untitled by simon_raoul, on Flickr

New York, NY by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by joe navin, on Flickr

Empire State by joe navin, on Flickr

Empire State by joe navin, on Flickr

Central Park Twilight by Kelly Nigro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by photoginthefog, on Flickr

2015 apr NYC:Calatrava hub by oxy_here, on Flickr

2015 apr NYC:Calatrava hub by oxy_here, on Flickr

Broadway - New York City (USA) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Lights Everywhere!!! by Ruben Picon-Feliciano, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan in Twilight by Alan Wu, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Bridge by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## Demisgr77

О.. what is it? Why?


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Canyon by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

New York State Of Mind by Tommy Bass, on Flickr

Ain't bad views for $65 million Penthouse by Tony Shi, on Flickr

IMG_7969 by Phil, on Flickr

The Merit Building Ottawa by Alan Wainwright, on Flickr

Downtown on West End Avenue by Samuel Walters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

After Dark by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Gotham 7.5K - A rare high altitude night flight above NYC produces some great photos by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Textures by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

Bangkok city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline - Financial District Skyscrapers by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York City's streets of gold by jason pierce, on Flickr

Sunset in the City (nyc) by jason pierce, on Flickr

Queens new york by kirit prajapati, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York is the only real city-city. (Truman Capote) by Vincen Chuang, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

Towers of Midtown by Patrik Bergström, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Last Light by Adrian Mojica, on Flickr

Springtime in the city, New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Fifth Ave Abstract by dsv_25, on Flickr

Sunset over manhattan by dsv_25, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kristi Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Stunning pics^


----------



## christos-greece

new york-hudson-july 21-14 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-20 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-15 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-16 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

New York City by John Esslinger, on Flickr

New York Street Night Life by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

Cityscape by Bernd Speck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by Suzi, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-18 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-9 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-7 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

Manhattan 18 by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Financial District by hiroshiken, on Flickr

20150510-118-New York from Top of the Rock-2 by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150510-114-New York from Top of the Rock-2 by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150510-111-New York from Top of the Rock-2 by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150510-031-World Trade Centre Memorial site-2 by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150510-006-Flatiron Building-2 by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Everyone should be respected by Denn Ice, on Flickr

Two Bridges by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Above The Vast Urban Jungle by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

black is the night, bright is the city by R G, on Flickr

$5 for the photo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

Tricycle race by Alexandre Aimé, on Flickr

A Moment in Time by Alex Tran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5439-Edit-2 by Mark Ritter, on Flickr

Falling asleep in Gotham City by A-PA, on Flickr

432 Park Ave by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Hudson River by Senor DonJuan, on Flickr

Touch The Sky by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Faded by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/270563.html


----------



## christos-greece

Lower Manhattan by Jeff Lancaster, on Flickr

IMG_0233 by Dave Mayfield, on Flickr

Untitled by -rade-, on Flickr

One World Observatory at One World Trade Center by Neal Dub, on Flickr

Electric Ladyland by Omar, on Flickr

Manhattan 2014 (2) by Rodney Orear, on Flickr

I-Day Week starts in New York City by Michael Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Fantastic pics^


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Agung Prasetyo, on Flickr

Urban scene 1 by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Dawn Over Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

The Brooklyn Bridge by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Manhattan From Brooklyn Bridge by Carson L, on Flickr

Manhattan from Top of the Rock by Davoud D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fireworks by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Summer In The City by Barney Bishop, on Flickr

Cityscape view from Brooklyn Bridge by Gwendolyn Stansbury, on Flickr

New York City by Agung Prasetyo, on Flickr

Lady Contemplation by Flow Clark, on Flickr

Sunset at the park by Aldo Altamirano, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

seen at the Washington Sq Park by Agung Prasetyo, on Flickr

A New World by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

NYC by Macie M, on Flickr

Looking Up by Andriy Prokopenko, on Flickr

NYC In & Out of focus by Beboy Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12 Jewels Tanktop Girl UTKG 17 by Flow Clark, on Flickr

Park Avenue Viaduct . . . August 1st, 2015 . . . by michael reiss, on Flickr

Cityscape 1 by Carson L, on Flickr

Cityscape 2 by Carson L, on Flickr

New York City Clouds by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Premier Deli Café by Alan Bulley, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing update pics^


----------



## christos-greece

***Manhattan NY waterfront by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr

432 Park Ave by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

One57, Central Park Perspective . . . by michael reiss, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by Jason Fontana, on Flickr

cheeta by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown Manhattan New York view from 31st Floor Bedroom Trump Soho Hotel Black and White (Explored!) by Paul Spencer, on Flickr

IMG_1626 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1631 by Phil, on Flickr

5 Penn Plaza, New York by Z!SL, on Flickr

top of the rock-7 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

top of the rock-5 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

New York at Dusk by Dewi Restuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2339 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_2338 by Phil, on Flickr

Sentimentality by Soumyajit Ray, on Flickr

LES - FiDi Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Blackandwhite Black & White Black And White Open Edit Cityscapes Street Photography Streetphotography New York EyeEm Best Shots United States at Brooklyn Bridge by jcl_paris, on Flickr

Corlears Hook - Vinegar Hill by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

I Love new york.


----------



## KiffKiff

Sunset on Brooklyn Bridge by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Goodnight New York! #NewYork #Manhattan #NYC #Night #Lights #NightSky #Cityscape #CityLights #City #Skyline #LongExposure #NewYorkCity #NightShot #NightPhotography by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr

LES - FiDi Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Financial District at the Blue Hour by Todd Shaffer, on Flickr

A hazy evening by gags9999, on Flickr

New York City Skyline, Lower Manhattan over Hudson River from Jersey City with Rocky Shore and Long Exposure Water Blur by Greg DuBois, on Flickr

DSC_0167-002 by Mark Pilar, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Flatiron Prow Artspace by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Mercantile Building by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The Devil is in the detail by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Gold plated Brooklyn Buildings by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Cloudless Night by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Can you see Conde Nast Offices? by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

names of the kingdom. by jdx, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

D72_0076 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr

D72_0079 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Jeff Lancaster, on Flickr

Aerial View of New York City Tilt Shift Photography Wallpaper Full HD [2560x1600] by FreeWallpaper FullHD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Looking Down Times Square from Hamilton Park, Weehawken, Jersey City, New York City, America by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr

New York is my mistress. She calls to me day and night with her bustling streets, pretty lights and energetic vibe. Always asking for more and more which I want to deliver but work and life seem to keep me away. I love her but cannot give her my all which by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr

A hazy evening by gags9999, on Flickr

Gotham City, Dark City, My City by Billie Ward, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## lsg97

christos-greece said:


> Aerial View of New York City Tilt Shift Photography Wallpaper Full HD [2560x1600] by FreeWallpaper FullHD, on Flickr


Could someone explain what happened to the white building in the lower center of the image (3rd row in front of the MetLife)?

It looks like there was some kind of fire around the right edge, about halfway up...
or is it just some kind of illusion maybe during the process of editing, due to dirty lenses or whatever?


----------



## christos-greece

Crowded Times Square by Juan Antonio Valiño García, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge by Kristi Lewis, on Flickr

NYPD by Kristi Lewis, on Flickr

FacadeProfileA.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

When the party is over by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr

A New Kid On The Block by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Skyline from Tear Drop Memorial by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seventh Avenue by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr

New York City Dreamin' by ksmpics, on Flickr

Shiny Apple by Nelson Toledo, on Flickr

USA, New-York by ZX-6R, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Gustavo Feijó, on Flickr

Overpass by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr

Sunrise Over Downtown by eburniche3, on Flickr

"THINK BIG" sculpture by artist Jim Rennert, in New York City’s Union Square Park. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Before the Lights Come On by Alison Day, on Flickr

Cityscape - New York by Alison Day, on Flickr

Night version by Navid Baraty, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York City. USA. by Kristopher Crockett, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Arun Sundar, on Flickr

Hooked On You by aebex, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice update pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Hoboken, NJ and New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Manhattan from Staten Island Ferry, New York by bobbex, on Flickr

Central Park and Skyline by John Drummond, on Flickr

At An Edge by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr

Lampião by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and One World Trade Center, morning light by John Cunniff, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

New York seems to be such an awesome place that I'm almost afraid to visit it! I think my brains won't be able to handle the awesomeness and will start to malfunction. :nuts:

Anyway, thanks everybody for posting these pictures here.


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square with a Hawk by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Joyce R, on Flickr

New York. The world's most dramatic city! by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr

Before the Lights Come On by Alison Day, on Flickr

IMG_2506 by Phil, on Flickr

Lampião by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Upper East Side by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Midtown Scene by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

South Bronx & Manhattan by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Looking South by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Wshington Square Park by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Midtown View by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Times Square-6 by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Hunters Point South by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

7 Train: Grand Central Terminal by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Times Square 11/26/13 by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Brooklyn From Above by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dusk on the Brooklyn Bridge by Jamjam, on Flickr

They found only passing time to reflect on the Arts by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr

IMG_2482 by Phil, on Flickr

Fall's beautiful colors by phot-o-costier, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and One World Trade Center, morning light by John Cunniff, on Flickr

Oh Salvaje Norteamérica! by Historias Visuales, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

The 7 Train: Queensboro Plaza by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Chinatown, NYC From Above by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

The Metropolitan Museum of Art by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Tribeca: Franklin Street & West Broadway by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan & SoHo in Blue & Orange #3 by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Freedom of the city by Trevorridley, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

Weehawken Vista by Chris, on Flickr

bikes by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ESB - Kips Bay by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Headstones and Skyscrapers by Salomon Islas, on Flickr

Balcony View From The Roger, Madison Avenue, Manhattan by Jeffrey Zeldman, on Flickr

Untitled by Jesse Michalski, on Flickr


----------



## onthehudson

Isn't this the graveyard seen on Dr Who, Angels Take Manhattan? Long Island City?

Headstones and Skyscrapers by Salomon Islas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden city night lights by Jamjam, on Flickr

Blue Hour in Midtown by Michael Elliott, on Flickr

Surfer Crossing by Jimmy Kastner, on Flickr

A Road to New York City by chen meng, on Flickr

The Empire Strikes Back by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Meet me at the Metro, W 72 St by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr

A high point of view, on eighth avenue by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Solid Gold by Michael Elliott, on Flickr

NYC blue impact. by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr

Lit up by Aaron, on Flickr

New York New York by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Hazy Day in NYC by Carina McMillin, on Flickr

IMG_2687 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York Skyline! by Christine Zenino, on Flickr

The new york palace hotel by Barn Images, on Flickr

New York New York by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Times Square by Carina McMillin, on Flickr

Freedom of the city by Trevorridley, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

The Empire State Building by Noam Galai, on Flickr

Manhattan Afternoon by Matthias, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

buildings by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Fly NYON flight over New York City by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Winter in New York City by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by June Marie, on Flickr

Circle Line on Hudson by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

New York Architecture #126 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Manhattan Downtown View from Manhattan Bridge by O1e9, on Flickr

Manhattan Lights by Alice L, on Flickr

City Stars by Alice L, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics^


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square at night by Barn Images, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Fougerouse Arnaud, on Flickr

Philadelphia Nightscape 02, The city hall of Philadelpia, PA USA by zwzzjim, on Flickr

9.5.15 Brooklyn, NY by Diane Elizabeth Eri., on Flickr

IMG_5556 by sayertherebel, on Flickr

New York - High Line Park 07 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## onthehudson

I love this building and its ornamentation

IMG_2215 by randompix1, on Flickr

building1 - Copy by randompix1, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Grand Central Terminal par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## unguru

I love NY!


----------



## christos-greece

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

New York City Skyline - Financial District Skyscrapers by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York City's streets of gold by jason pierce, on Flickr

Sunset in the City (nyc) by jason pierce, on Flickr

Queens new york by kirit prajapati, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan skyline by Alex, on Flickr

NewYork_20150327_017 by APN photographia, on Flickr

IMG_2936 by Phil, on Flickr

New York Broadway by Christoph, on Flickr

IMG_5556 by sayertherebel, on Flickr

Manhattan Downtown View from Manhattan Bridge by O1e9, on Flickr

Times Square by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tribute in Light by lozt iso, on Flickr

Never Forget by ryank3782, on Flickr

14 Years Ago by Eric, on Flickr

Tower of Light by Jimmy Kastner, on Flickr

Manhattan skyline by Alex, on Flickr

Tribute 9/11 by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

>>>>
Moving On by Jimmy Kastner, on Flickr


----------



## SEAES

Great city, amazing nigths and sunset photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Light by Aleks Ivic, on Flickr

Orange Silhouette City by Chris, on Flickr

**TRIBUTE IN LIGHTS AS SEEN FROM 23RD ST.** by ~*THAT KID RICH*~, on Flickr

Tribute In Light from Jersey City by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr

Empire Trax by Michael Elliott, on Flickr

Tribute by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centre of the Universe by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

city at night by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr

14th Anniversary by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

NYC 791 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

14 Years Ago by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Flag by Mike Rogers Pix, on Flickr

City Sunset by Jaehee Ko, on Flickr

IMG_3033 by Phil, on Flickr

Love Me, Love You by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

IMG_3074 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-20 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-15 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-16 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

New York City by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hudson Sky by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Shopping on the Street by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Street Corner Scene by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Tribute of a Tribute by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

IMG_3078 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

Two People and A Fire Hydrant by stevenj, on Flickr

5th avenue by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr

Night in New York by Barn Images, on Flickr

Spare Tires for Sale! by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Bright Chelsea by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

OMG NYC!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Line Up by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

Calm down, city! by Frederick, on Flickr

New York Cityscape in B&W by Eddie Bugajewski, on Flickr

Big City Blues by Tom Reese, on Flickr

I'm the 5th tallest... by Jamjam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Lights by Find yourself in..., on Flickr

Shimmering City by RoadkingTex, on Flickr

Cloudless Skies by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Pier Sunrise by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

R8-E233 by DAVID Swift, on Flickr

After Sunset by Michael Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## mmadamd

thank you


----------



## diddyD

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

New York City1 by hendrik.raes, on Flickr

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

DSC_3220 by Edu GTI, on Flickr

P9200839zA by Whidbey LVR, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan New York view from 31st Floor Bedroom Trump Soho Hotel Black and White (Explored!) by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York! by imagine-a-place, on Flickr

central-park-new-york-wallpaper by [email protected], on Flickr

Heineken's Truck in Manhattan by tom ueda, on Flickr

Times Square in Rain, NYC, Easter 2014 by trondjs, on Flickr

New York City [2916x1944] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr

Euromast part 2 | Rotterdam by MarkJongen photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr

View from Empire State Bldg. by Yelskimelo, on Flickr

New York City [2916x1944] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr

Euromast part 2 | Rotterdam by MarkJongen photography, on Flickr

central-park-new-york-wallpaper by [email protected], on Flickr

Heineken's Truck in Manhattan by tom ueda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Flat Iron Building by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr

Madison Square Park, NoMad, Midtown Manhattan by Jeffrey Zeldman, on Flickr

Empire Freedom by Greg Goodman, on Flickr

For Yogi by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

The crowds in Little Italy by Jean-Paul Srivalsan, on Flickr

Cityscape of ny by !ncogn!to, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roosevelt Island Views by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

NYC3 by Kris Stephen, on Flickr

The Flat Iron Building by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr

Lights in the Darkness by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr

Flatiron Building & Environs by Jeffrey Zeldman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in the City (nyc) by jason pierce, on Flickr

Queens new york by kirit prajapati, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York is the only real city-city. (Truman Capote) by Vincen Chuang, on Flickr

New York by Suzi, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-18 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7th Avenue by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

City View by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan at night by Mitzgami, on Flickr

Times Square by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

New York by Jenny Griffiths, on Flickr

New York by Jenny Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Cityscape by daveybaby, on Flickr

Manhattan de Brooklyn Park by lemwan, on Flickr

Manhattan by Katrin, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Signature White by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

The Twisted Sunrise by kirit prajapati, on Flickr

The Flatiron Building in New York City by Barn Images, on Flickr

New York by Jenny Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Green Means Stop by Randy Sloan, on Flickr

Water St Dumbo Brooklyn NY Fall 2015 by Raoul Simon, on Flickr

Better-Than-The-Dream-I-Joshua-Evan-20121010204308-05-web by Joshua Evan, on Flickr

Lost in translation by _Cyrill_, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York, New York by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr

City Lights, Manhattan by Joe Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb^


----------



## christos-greece

After Dark by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Gotham 7.5K - A rare high altitude night flight above NYC produces some great photos by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Textures by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


new york-hudson-july 21-20 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-15 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr

new york-hudson-july 21-16 by Alex Farrell, on Flickr


----------



## Chris08876

*Downtown Brooklyn:*









Credit: Richard Cavalleri


----------



## christos-greece

Tenements by Chris Giuliano, on Flickr

IMG_3926 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_3943 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_3999 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_3997 by Phil, on Flickr

Cool Globes On Exhibit (4) by stevenj, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Steam in the city by ROCIO Ysapy, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunset by Benjamin Weihe, on Flickr

Tunnel Vision by John W, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

The Cool Globes on Exhibit (3) by stevenj, on Flickr

New York Street by O1e9, on Flickr

New York City by Brian Jakovina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Yorker Autumn by Moises Delgado, on Flickr

Statue of Liberty by Don McLaughlin, on Flickr

Statue of Liberty by Don McLaughlin, on Flickr

The Wall - 2 by Frederick, on Flickr

IMG_3878 by Phil, on Flickr

42th Street by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Liberty Statue by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

New York bis by Giulian Frisoni, on Flickr

Give me such shows ... give me the streets of Manhattan! by JoeJoeKeys, on Flickr

NewYork-13 by judith vega, on Flickr

NewYork-14 by judith vega, on Flickr

NewYork-12 by judith vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline 2 by Stuart Row, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline 2 by Stuart Row, on Flickr

New York CIty by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

As seen in DUMBO #New_York #Brooklyn #DUMBO #architecture #bridges #cityscapes #cities #buildings #manhattan_bridge by alververas, on Flickr

The Peking by June Marie, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Top of the Rock by Ralph Cherubin, on Flickr

On the BK Bridge by ealfons1, on Flickr

NYC in Early Evening, Version 2 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

IMG_4188 by Phil, on Flickr

NYC Cityscape by Simon O'Shea, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan NY by Raoul Simon, on Flickr


----------



## Demisgr77

Beauty! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff

Manhattan skyline by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1010177 by cloud11111, on Flickr

Union Square South by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Good Morning Lower Manhattan by Chris, on Flickr

NY - Queens - RFK Bridge - Seen from Astoria Boulevard Subway Station by Suraj Bajaj, on Flickr

#fromthearchives #nyc #newyorkcity #eastriver #brooklyn #fujifilm #cityscape by Kay Ficht, on Flickr

Winter Scene by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overpass by Samuel Walters, on Flickr

Last Light by Adrian Mojica, on Flickr

Green Light NYC by Chris, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline 2 by Stuart Row, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline 2 by Stuart Row, on Flickr

Downtown New York by Andy Chapman, on Flickr

New York CIty by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## TemsaMaraton

cool pictures :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn by LeBrvn, on Flickr

Brooklyn by LeBrvn, on Flickr

Brooklyn by LeBrvn, on Flickr

NYC DUMBO by Alexander Aschkar, on Flickr

Liberty & Freedom by Ian Allon, on Flickr

1246_0692 copyFL by David Benyukhis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Meet me at the Metro, W 72 St by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr

A high point of view, on eighth avenue by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr

Lit up by Aaron, on Flickr

New York New York by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Hazy Day in NYC by Carina McMillin, on Flickr


----------



## hhung

Really amazing!


----------



## Roy_Mcay

I was there on April and it's awesome. It's much more impressive being there than the photos


----------



## christos-greece

The #city is a #jungle well a #concretejungle perhaps ... #amoureux #citylife #cityscape #architecture #building #bus #Subway #hdr #Sony #as20 #actioncam #traveling #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo #nationalgeographic #skyline #photographer #photooftheday # by jose rodriguez, on Flickr

The New York Skyline by Sharmishta Sarkar, on Flickr

Blue Hour sur Manhattan by lemwan, on Flickr

Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

#NewYork public #library ... One of the #beautiful #historic site in the #NYC ... #hdr #citylife #cityscape #newyorkcity #webstapick #picoftheday #actioncam #as20 #Subway #amoureux #destination #photographer #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo #Sony #architectu by jose rodriguez, on Flickr

The City by Χαρίλαος Τηλαβερίδης, on Flickr

Hoboken Sunrise by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## Onecity

New York is very beautiful, I need to know this city.From Brasil.


----------



## NYCrulz

I remember what mess this place used to be, but now oh my... look at that, it is so neat and yes "beautiful" :cheers::cheers::cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Brooklyn by LeBrvn, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

IMG_1816 by Erik Saulkalns, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

NYC from LGA Departure by edward stojakovic, on Flickr










NYC from LGA Departure by edward stojakovic, on Flickr










NYC from LGA Departure by edward stojakovic, on Flickr










NYC from LGA Departure by edward stojakovic, on Flickr










NYC from LGA Departure by edward stojakovic, on Flickr










NYC from LGA Departure by edward stojakovic, on Flickr










NYC from LGA Departure by edward stojakovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12244003 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr

IMG_8582 by Phil, on Flickr

Untitled by Prashanth Reddy, on Flickr

Untitled by Prashanth Reddy, on Flickr

A street that you have never visited is a book that you have never read! by james Stobaugh, on Flickr


----------



## Resident317

I cannot get enough of New York, I hope I live to see how the skyline looks in 2050.


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline 2 by Stuart Row, on Flickr

New York CIty by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Pink Sunset by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman

Mulberry Street, New York's Little Italy

http://www.italianaware.com/nylittleitaly


----------



## christos-greece

New York in December by Marcela, on Flickr

NYCS5956 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

New York City Manhattan aerial view by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

NYCS5689 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20151218.jpg by hanid33, on Flickr










20151217.jpg by hanid33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Cityscape from 14th Street Apt 1 by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

New York Cityscape from 14th Street - 2015a by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

Stretching the Night by so chhoeung, on Flickr

Manhattan Tug at Dawn by Jim Burnham, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge NY Skyline by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline Looking South by virtualphotographers.. Je Suis Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden NYC by Chris, on Flickr

3 Cities, One River by Chris, on Flickr

Nightscrapers by Capiat Lucem, on Flickr

NYCS5956 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Manhattan by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

_MG_3989 by Chris, on Flickr

Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr

Untitled by Prashanth Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown Manhattan Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

city at night by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr

14th Anniversary by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

NYC 791 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Super-Tall, Pencil-Thin 432 Park Avenue Condo Tower dominating the New York City Skyline by jag9889, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/957679/


----------



## christos-greece

Hudson. by Tom Rayfield, on Flickr

5th Ave from Central Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Trip to NYC to get some dim song in china town by keith sariol, on Flickr

Warped by Daniel Neri, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by Adrià, on Flickr

Skyline by Ian Allon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gotham skyline by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

I Just Wanted To Make You Something Beautiful by Samuel Peck, on Flickr

New York Night Lights by Dennis Leung, on Flickr

_DSC0065 by Chandle, on Flickr

The glittering city by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Up Close and Personal by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CPBridge-164-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

CPBridge-171-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

CPBridge-32-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

The Cross Road of The World by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

CPBridge-64-Edit-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

Flatiron by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Always good pics - NY


----------



## jswierc1

The first photo of post #1631 is of Canary Warfe, London....if anyone wants to check that


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Flatiron District by Flora Manata, on Flickr

One Way by Flora Manata, on Flickr

New York From The Other Side of The Fence by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

manhattan from brooklyn by Alex Abaunza, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Pierre-Yves Sulem, on Flickr

The City by Χαρίλαος Τηλαβερίδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Never meant to stay, not sure I'll ever leave by Nick Parmar, on Flickr

Vista del Bajo Manhattan desde el Empire State Building (NYC) by domingo leiva, on Flickr

Evening over NYC by EmmaClark27x, on Flickr

So the hours fade//Something's got to break//Something's got to change by Samuel Peck, on Flickr

The Cross Road of The World by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

CPBridge-64-Edit-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

The "XYZ" Buildings by prbimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4H9A0019 by Vladimir Kudinov, on Flickr

4H9A0030 by Vladimir Kudinov, on Flickr

4H9A0044 by Vladimir Kudinov, on Flickr

4H9A0059 by Vladimir Kudinov, on Flickr

4H9A9987 by Vladimir Kudinov, on Flickr

Monochromatic Manhattan by Max Lem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

The glittering city by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Gotham in the dark by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Old Gotham by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

The Cross Road of The World by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Realistic Gotham city by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan skyline by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Gorgeous Lights by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Under the clear blue sky by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Since 1912 by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_3461_1 by Tina Steiner, on Flickr

New York, November 2015 by MelindaSalisbury, on Flickr

The Empire State by Serge Babineau, on Flickr

Time Square fisheye by Fred Plante, on Flickr

Happy Thanksgiving! and/or Happy Shopping? by Omar Tan, on Flickr

New York City by ©Stacey Harrell, on Flickr

Street of Blues by Tiffany Lynn Photography.net, on Flickr

The Plaza from Central Park by Giovanni Perrella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

West Broadway & Watts Street by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

From Top of the Rocks IV by Ólafur Már Sigurðsson, on Flickr

From Top of the Rocks V by Ólafur Már Sigurðsson, on Flickr

The show must go on by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunset by Kev Ford, on Flickr

Empire State Building | New York City, USA by Epskamp, on Flickr

Untitled by Dima James, on Flickr


----------



## s2_86

Nothing like New York. Love the pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Night Series by Chris, on Flickr

NYC Night Series by Chris, on Flickr

NYC Night Series by Chris, on Flickr

NYC Night Series by Chris, on Flickr

Hudson Yards Construction and Highline 30 St. by stevenj, on Flickr

CPBridge-64-Edit-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Central Park by LuvinAndy, on Flickr

#nyc # #newyorkcity #canon #grandcentral #grandcentralstation #cityscape by Kay Ficht, on Flickr

Crossroads by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr

NYC Night Series by Chris, on Flickr

NYC Night Series by Chris, on Flickr

Lady Liberty in Pre-dawn by Gobinath Mallaiyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline 2 by Stuart Row, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline 2 by Stuart Row, on Flickr

New York City. by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge by Aidan Formigoni, on Flickr

Staple St by O1e9, on Flickr

Greenwich Village by O1e9, on Flickr

NYC Skyscrapers by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Clif Burns, on Flickr

Architect Of Light by Krzysztof Hanusiak, on Flickr

NYC from Hoboken by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City in the glow of sunset by Jim Werner, on Flickr

New York by Jeff, on Flickr

Tip Nice, F*ckers by Kimberly C. Lee, on Flickr

Empty West Side Highway by Kimberly C. Lee, on Flickr

Telework in NY by Michael Kowalczyk, on Flickr

10th Street #eastvillage #alphabetcity #manhattan #nyc #blizzard #newyorkcity #imagesforyoursenses #snow #snowcopolypse by bahramforoughi, on Flickr

2016-01-18-5 by Kelly Hafermann, on Flickr

WTC Looking Down by Mark Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centre of the Universe by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

city at night by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr

14th Anniversary by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

NYC 791 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

City Sunset by Jaehee Ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9068 by Phil, on Flickr

Wollman Rink - Central Park - New York by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

New York Aerial - Winter in Rockefeller Center by Justin Brown, on Flickr

New York City in the glow of sunset by Jim Werner, on Flickr

IMG_8928 by Phil, on Flickr

#Blizzard #Jonas #NYC #Blizzard2016 by Russ Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gotham 7.5K - A rare high altitude night flight above NYC produces some great photos by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Textures by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

Bangkok city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Electric Ladyland by Omar, on Flickr

Manhattan 2014 (2) by Rodney Orear, on Flickr

I-Day Week starts in New York City by Michael Sweeney, on Flickr

Manhattan from Top of the Rock by Davoud D., on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa

Best city on earth!


----------



## christos-greece

Brilliance. Black And White Photography Looking Up Buildings Windows Reflection Sunny Sky Cityscape Sony A6000 Bright Spot at New York City by R M, on Flickr

NYC Skyline from the Brooklyn Bridge #brooklyn #nyc #cityscape #mikevasphotography #landscape #landscapephotography #newyork #brooklynbridge #worldtradecenter #manhattan #downtown by Mike Vas, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Flatiron District by Flora Manata, on Flickr

One Way by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Bike Lanes by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Pierre-Yves Sulem, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by Adrià, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Freedom Tower and Co. by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Alan Dunlop, on Flickr

The Underworld Thanks to @izzy_zi and @aistphoto for spending their time tonight for a quick and short photowalk. Check out my other photos in my website as well. The link is in my profile. #under #layers #city #cityscape #abc7ny #streetstyle #street by Victor Utama, on Flickr

New York Polaroid by Flavio, on Flickr

Midtown 242 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

New York City FromThe Empire State Building by Pete Hendley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The High Line / #07 (2014) by Tim Stani, on Flickr

Manhattan by Jack Heald, on Flickr

Crossing 23rd and Broadway 2 [detail] by stevenj, on Flickr

Good Morning, New York. by Pablo Menéndez Lapuente, on Flickr

Passing Illumination by Adam Blackner, on Flickr

A forest by RosLol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

IMG_2172 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

IMG_2129 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

IMG_2120 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Lne Exposure by John McGraw, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at Night by John McGraw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1311063 - Dwarfing Architecture by Syed HJ, on Flickr

Earth and City by Lucas Bernard, on Flickr

Times Square by Jack Heald, on Flickr

City Streets [DxO.0903] by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Flat Iron Building, NYC by Chris Rush, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (Union Square Park Area, NYC) by Nolan H. Rhodes, on Flickr

Grand Central 1 by John McGraw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

hoboken_sunset_20160206 [2] by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

hoboken_sunset_20160206 by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Look Up New York by Mithaq Kazimi, on Flickr

59th Street Bridge from Roosevelt Island by John J Callejas, on Flickr

Look Up New York by Mithaq Kazimi, on Flickr

Freedom Tower and Co. by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Alan Dunlop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Big Apple by Robert Downie, on Flickr

Party Under the Bridge by Chris, on Flickr

New York Central Park Sunset by Justin Brown, on Flickr

Ante Meridiem Nueva York by Jose Miranda, on Flickr

New York City by Scott Wyden Kivowitz, on Flickr

IMG_2148 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

NYC sunset from top of the rock. by Julian David Escobar, no Flickr

_MAK0886 by M. Aslam Khan, no Flickr

Manhattan in long exposure. [Explored] by Julian David Escobar, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Look Up New York by Mithaq Kazimi, on Flickr

Manhattan by Jack Heald, on Flickr

IMG_2140 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

IMG_7305 by Jennifer Westmorland, on Flickr

IMG_7254x3 by Jennifer Westmorland, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman

*Traffic on the east side of Manhattan by Madison Street & Rutgers Street in New York City. The Woolworth Building is behind and the Manhattan Bridge is in the middle of the frame.*










http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/v...ttan-by-madison-stock-video-footage/142543337


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Sunset (re-edit) by Brian Price, on Flickr

The Promenade by Alexander Tran, on Flickr

Norwegian Breakaway by Krzysztof Hanusiak, on Flickr

59th St Bridge by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Intersection | NYC by Navid Baraty, on Flickr

05.52.2016 by k88rock, on Flickr

Night in Brooklyn by cylynex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge & Skyline by Christian Gunkel, on Flickr

Manhattan by Christian Gunkel, on Flickr

East River and Skyline by Christian Gunkel, on Flickr

NYC Sunset (re-edit) by Brian Price, on Flickr

102nd flr of the Empire state building. If you ever get the chance do it, breathtaking! by MICHAEL SANTOS, on Flickr

The downtown skyline on an overcast day in New York Harbor by th.omas, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.^


----------



## christos-greece

Last Light, Empire State Building, Midtown Manhattan, New York City, New York, America - Taken from Hamilton Park on the New Jersey City side across the Hudson River, probably the best place for skyline shots of NYC by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr

NYC by Rocketlandphoto.com, on Flickr

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-9 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-6 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-8 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-20 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-26 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

http://sergii.se/закат-над-нью-йорком/


----------



## christos-greece

LES - FiDi Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Blackandwhite Black & White Black And White Open Edit Cityscapes Street Photography Streetphotography New York EyeEm Best Shots United States at Brooklyn Bridge by jcl_paris, on Flickr

Corlears Hook - Vinegar Hill by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Before the Lights Come On by Alison Day, on Flickr

Cityscape - New York by Alison Day, on Flickr

Night version by Navid Baraty, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York City. USA. by Kristopher Crockett, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Avenue of the Americas by jason pierce, on Flickr

Garment District Rooftopping by jason pierce, on Flickr

Manhattan Rooftopping by jason pierce, on Flickr

To have wings in NYC... by jason pierce, on Flickr

Midtown East NYC by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Midtown East (NYC) by jason pierce, on Flickr

Sky high in Manhattan by jason pierce, on Flickr

Columbus Circle at twilight by jason pierce, on Flickr

Inside the core of a metropolis (NYC) by jason pierce, on Flickr

Time Warner Center NYC by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Moonrise over Manhattan by jason pierce, on Flickr

Manhattan's Upper East Side by jason pierce, on Flickr

Midtown East at night by jason pierce, on Flickr

Upper West Side Glowing Sunset (NYC) by jason pierce, on Flickr

Best sunrise ever. (part 2) - NYC by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

concrete jungle by jason pierce, on Flickr

Norht East View from 31st & 5th (NYC) by jason pierce, on Flickr

The glow of midtown south at dusk (NYC) by jason pierce, on Flickr

NYC Sunset from a midtown manhattan rooftop by jason pierce, on Flickr

East midtown manhattan vertigo by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Lower Pinkhattan & Pinklyn by jason pierce, on Flickr

flatiron building, NYC by jason pierce, on Flickr

Good Morning America - (NYC) by jason pierce, on Flickr

classic NYC rooftop view by jason pierce, on Flickr

Federal Reserve Bank of New York by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

the roof of St Patricks Cathedral FORMS A CROSS! COOL!! by jason pierce, on Flickr

Hang Gliding in NYC by jason pierce, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan at the tail end of a sunset by jason pierce, on Flickr

NEW YORK GIANTS by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

LONG WAY DOWN by jason pierce, on Flickr

NYC den city by jason pierce, on Flickr

A striking New York City scene by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

NY

Cityscape – Lower Manhattan by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, no Flickr

Another gorgeous view of New York City's skyline by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, no Flickr

Just couldn’t get enough of those buildings by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, no Flickr

Looking up the Hudson by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, no Flickr

NYC Police patrol … by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12244003 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr

IMG_8582 by Phil, on Flickr

NYCS5956 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York downtown skyline from brooklyn bridge by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

New York city skyline from Brooklyn bridge by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

New York city skyline from Brooklyn bridge by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge and downtown New York City by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

Looking down on New York by Jamjam, on Flickr

Towards Infinity by Tarek Anam, on Flickr

Blue by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Top Of The Rock View by Brook Ward, on Flickr

New York City by Aanarav Sareen, on Flickr

Manhattan from Queens by Ryan Stoddard, on Flickr

New York City - Central Park by Paul Gallardo, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Aanarav Sareen, on Flickr

Times Square by Aanarav Sareen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reaching for the sky by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

#nyc #newyorkcity #street #streetphotography #winter #urban #cityscape by Kay Ficht, on Flickr

#nyc #newyorkcity #street #streetphotography #winter #urban #cityscape by Kay Ficht, on Flickr

Blue Hour on The Mall, Central Park, New York, NY, Winter 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr

Union Square by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

For a little while by Flavio, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Downtown Manhattan by aluarts, no Flickr

Frozen Downtown Nyc by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

New York City on 11/28/2011 by Steven Kelley, no Flickr

Downtown New york by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

NYC Skyline by Carl Larson, no Flickr


----------



## jet_ski

Not pictures, but two 4K videos I shot in NYC two days ago. 

Times Square at Night
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRR_3cwT-tw

Brooklyn Bridge 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmTCEtE8PFc

I plan to do more in the future from different areas of the city.


----------



## christos-greece

The Apple Store, New York City, New York, America - shiny surfaces also reflect, worth keeping in mind for city photography by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr

New York, New York by Cory Huchkowski, on Flickr

NYC by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr

Megalopolis by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr

AT THE CROSSROAD by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr

Autumn light by Karina, on Flickr

One57 Building by prbimages, on Flickr

Black and White Brooklyn Bridge Manhattan Cityscape by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr

Downtown Lights by Plotz Photography, on Flickr

Union Square by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Manhattan Skyline @ sunrise by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, no Flickr

Manhattan Sunset by Brandon Taoka, no Flickr

Streaking by Brandon Taoka, no Flickr

NYC Icons by Brandon Taoka, no Flickr

Bright Lights by Brandon Taoka, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orange March by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Catchy colors by Karina, on Flickr

hoboken_sunset_20160220 by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

NYC by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr

#nyc #newyorkcity #street #streetphotography #winter #urban #cityscape #flatiron by Kay Ficht, on Flickr

Untitled by Toby Harvard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cliché gray by jeffbrian, on Flickr

Do what you love by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

Street Canyons by Sam Yee, on Flickr

hoboken_sunset_20160220 by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

The Apple Store, New York City, New York, America - shiny surfaces also reflect, worth keeping in mind for city photography by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr

Looking Up, Chrysler Building, New York City, New York, America - Such an iconic building located on East 42nd Street, probably my favorite in NYC. by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lower Manhattan Skyline from Manhattan Bridge, Brooklyn Bridge, East River, New York, America - low snow clouds this night by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr

Crescent light trail by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Williamsburg Bridge by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

Quiet night by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Good night New York. . . #newyork #newyorkcity #brooklyn #brooklynbridge #manhattan #cityscape #bluehour #sunset #sunset_madness #sunrise_sunsets_aroundworld #amazing_longexpo #longexposure #longexpoelite #lazyshutters #sonyalpha #sonyalpha6000 #eastriv by Kevin Kelley, on Flickr

Orange March by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Island of Manhattan, NYC 2016 by op204, on Flickr

Downtown New York by Erik Marroquin, on Flickr

New York Midtown by Erik Marroquin, on Flickr

Manhattan much less frozen than this time last year. #manhattan #newyorkcity #newyork by b dubbs, on Flickr

FlyNYON-219-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

FlyNYON-153-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

Manhattan by Krzysztof Hanusiak, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Oh New York! by Raqeebul Ketan, no Flickr

Lower Manhattan at Night from the Manhattan Bridge, NYC II by Andrew Mace, no Flickr

Sunset over the Brooklyn Bridge and Lower Manhattan, New York City by Andrew Mace, no Flickr

Lower Manhattan NYC at Night from Exchange Place by Andrew Mace, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

New York heli by Stefan K, no Flickr


newyork_1987_013 by Pascal VU, no Flickr


New York by Giuseppe Carrieri, no Flickr


Aim for the moon by Roman Kruglov, no Flickr


Manhattan - Pier 25 - New York City by Jostijn Ligtvoet, no Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Night Traffic by Rolands Zilvinskis, on Flickr

Chinatown from Manhattan Bridge, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr

Aim for the moon by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

Looking Down E 42nd by ajs_nyc, on Flickr

Queens in Distance by ajs_nyc, on Flickr

East Cost Memorial by Clément Leca, on Flickr

03057888 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cityscapes_city_urban_hardscapes_panorama_new_york_time_square_ny_desktop_2560x1600_wallpaper-226840 by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

Manhattan bajo la niebla by domingo leiva, on Flickr

Don't just wet your feet, dive in fully by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

New Dawn Fades by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr

Lone by Stephen Straub, on Flickr

IMG_8072 by Phil, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline from near Ellis Island by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01783 Manhattan by MICHAEL SANTOS, on Flickr

Murray Hill Construction by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

20160206-IMG_4693 by Edwin A, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan from Liberty State Park by Erin Cadigan, on Flickr

Staten Island Ferry Whitehall Terminal by Clément Leca, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline at Night by Erin Cadigan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01783 Manhattan by MICHAEL SANTOS, on Flickr

20160206-IMG_5002 by Edwin A, on Flickr

20160206-IMG_4693 by Edwin A, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline at Night by Erin Cadigan, on Flickr

World Trade Center and Lower Manhattan by Erin Cadigan, on Flickr

Boat, Hudson River, New York City, New York, Empire State Building, America by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr

IMG_8582 by Phil, on Flickr

Vista del Bajo Manhattan desde el Empire State Building (NYC) by domingo leiva, on Flickr

Evening over NYC by EmmaClark27x, on Flickr

The Cross Road of The World by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

CPBridge-64-Edit-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

NYC by Talv SS, no Flickr


Aprovechando el viaje a NY by Francisco Gomez, no Flickr


Aprovechando el viaje a NY by Francisco Gomez, no Flickr


Aprovechando el viaje a NY by Francisco Gomez, no Flickr​


----------



## Mike Pia Jr.

the flatiron shot is the best


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Washington Square Garden Manhattan New York by Marco Brasil SP, on Flickr

IMG_0859-Edit by Trevor Downie, on Flickr

View from Brooklyn Heights by Ceire Burbidge, on Flickr

IMG_9369 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_9371 by Phil, on Flickr

spires by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr


----------



## jutinyoung

newyork newyork!!!


----------



## jutinyoung

incredible new york!


----------



## christos-greece

NYC at Twilight by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

A Walk in the Park by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Urban Delight by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Manhattan Light Show by Bin Zhu, on Flickr

New York City by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

The Flatiron Building by prbimages, on Flickr

New York City by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Darrell Craig Harris, on Flickr

BlueCage.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

Beautiful Day. by LuvinAndy, on Flickr

New York City by Darrell Craig Harris, on Flickr

Manhattan Business Area by Michael Davies, on Flickr

Interstellar by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The glittering city by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Realistic Gotham city by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan skyline by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Since 1912 by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

New York, November 2015 by MelindaSalisbury, on Flickr

The Empire State by Serge Babineau, on Flickr

Time Square fisheye by Fred Plante, on Flickr

Happy Thanksgiving! and/or Happy Shopping? by Omar Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Lovelocks by JayTeaUK, on Flickr

For Brussels by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

#nyc #newyork #manhattan #cityscape #urban #street #monochrome #blackandwhite #fujifilm #noir by Kay Ficht, on Flickr

A view from Liberty State Park by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

New York City by Darrell Craig Harris, on Flickr

New York City by Darrell Craig Harris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City View on the Sunset by Alex Kay, on Flickr

New York cityscape (IV) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Small little island called Manhattan by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

sim city by Dan Boss, on Flickr

New York by Angel Torres, on Flickr

New York City by Darrell Craig Harris, on Flickr

New York cityscape (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

I got high by phot-o-costier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I must have a prodigious amount of mind; it takes me as much as a week, sometimes, to make it up― Mark Twain by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

IMG_9729 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_9777 by Phil, on Flickr

New York City View by Alex Kay, on Flickr

United Nations by Brad Clinesmith, on Flickr

New York cityscape (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View over New York by Oliver K., on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Ben, on Flickr

NYC 3 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

IMG_9777 by Phil, on Flickr

New York City by Darrell Craig Harris, on Flickr

Golden Manhattan by JayTeaUK, on Flickr

New York cityscape (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Freedom of the city by Trevorridley, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

New York City Skyline - Financial District Skyscrapers by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York City's streets of gold by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Manhattan by Adhemar Duro, no Flickr

Purple Haze by Adhemar Duro, no Flickr

St. Patrick's Cathedral by Adhemar Duro, no Flickr


----------



## RKO36




----------



## christos-greece

12244003 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr

Gotham skyline by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

I Just Wanted To Make You Something Beautiful by Samuel Peck, on Flickr

New York Night Lights by Dennis Leung, on Flickr

_DSC0065 by Chandle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The city that never sleeps! by Avisek Choudhury, on Flickr

New York City by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr

one world trade 2 by kayteeknee, on Flickr

Freedom Tower From Battery Park by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

IMG_0164 by Phil, on Flickr

Night moves. by guylewis1, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

_Y2A9874 by Josh Churba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan & Brooklyn by Karina, on Flickr

Answers by Now Playing Musik, on Flickr

leavingnyc_018 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

un_011 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

square_025 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

square_013 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

streets2_002 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stretching the Night by so chhoeung, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge NY Skyline by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

New York Cityscape from 14th Street Apt 1 by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

New York Cityscape from 14th Street - 2015a by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline Looking South by virtualphotographers.. Je Suis Paris, on Flickr

Manhattan Tug at Dawn by Jim Burnham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan looking to the Central Park by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr

Tempus Fugit by Karina, on Flickr

#StreetPhotography #street_photography #street_photo_club #CityScapes #street #shadows #buildings #wanderlust #architecture #ConcreteMagazine #DSLRPhotography #CanonEOS #Canon_Photos #NewYork_IG #NewYork #NewYorkCity #NewYork_Instagram #IG_NYCity #NYCdotG by Mohammad Faisal Halim, on Flickr

NYC by Karina, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Two Jungles by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Manhattan, New York City by Bert, no Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge, New York by Bert, no Flickr

Manhattan, New York City by Bert, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Manhattan, New York City by Bert, no Flickr

Manhattan, New York City by Bert, no Flickr

One World Trade Center New York by Bert, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

New York by Bert, no Flickr

New York, Ground Zero by Bert, no Flickr

New York, Ground Zero by Bert, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Light on NYC by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

375 Pearl Reborn by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

New York - Ground Zero by slim studios, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Alexander Zhukau, on Flickr

New York by Mario K, on Flickr

New York Skyline - From the Rockefeller by slim studios, on Flickr

New York cityscape (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC buildings by Zoë Eisenberg, on Flickr

Planet NY by Jason Devaun, on Flickr

DSC_1755 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Answers by Now Playing Musik, on Flickr

streets2_036 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

square_012 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

Tip by asf73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centre of the Universe by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

city at night by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr

14th Anniversary by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

NYC 791 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Super-Tall, Pencil-Thin 432 Park Avenue Condo Tower dominating the New York City Skyline by jag9889, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

NYC by Hejemoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

14th Anniversary by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

NYC 791 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

14 Years Ago by Eric, on Flickr

Sunset in the City (nyc) by jason pierce, on Flickr

Queens new york by kirit prajapati, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York is the only real city-city. (Truman Capote) by Vincen Chuang, on Flickr


----------



## bwb

I love New York


----------



## christos-greece

ESB - Kips Bay by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


Untitled by Jesse Michalski, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Manhattan at dusk by DrDevious14, on Flickr

IMG_0368 by Phil, on Flickr

New York Trip 15 by paul reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Michael Ver Sprill, no Flickr

NYC / Brooklyn park boat Launch by Bobby Zucco, no Flickr

City High... by Jon Herbert, no Flickr

skylines by Adam Baker, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Room with a view by Eduard Moldoveanu, no Flickr

New York Sunset by Dan Hiris, no Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Empty Quarter, no Flickr

Downtown by Eduard Moldoveanu, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view of Flatiron District, New York City. by Mitzgami, on Flickr

Manhattan from New York Harbor by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr

The Age of Man by Neil Hamilton, on Flickr

IDB_6656-Edit.jpg by Ivan Boden, on Flickr

Advertised Chaos by Neil Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_0332 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, no Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, no Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, no Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

New York City Skyline Blue Hour by Nitish Bhardwaj, no Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, no Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, no Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Queensboro / 59th St. Bridge by Joe Campolo, on Flickr

Concrete Forest by Lolowaro974, on Flickr

New York by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

New York Trip 15 by paul reynolds, on Flickr

NYC Blue Hour by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Skyline by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

New York Skyline - From the Rockefeller by slim studios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Lne Exposure by John McGraw, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at Night by John McGraw, on Flickr

Avenue of the Americas by jason pierce, on Flickr

Garment District Rooftopping by jason pierce, on Flickr

Manhattan Rooftopping by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

South Manhattan by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

Evening Manhattan Skyline by O1e9, on Flickr

Queensboro / 59th St. Bridge by Joe Campolo, on Flickr

LGA taxi to Manhattan with dirty windows by PJMixer, on Flickr

NYC-streets by Mario K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sight from Empire State Building by Damián de Amorín, on Flickr

Boat Ride by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Staten Island Ferry by Michael Davies, on Flickr

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

cityscapes_new_york_city_upscaled_1280x800_67100 by Roma Dan, on Flickr

Manhattan view by Eugene Rapp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC4754 by Denn Ice, on Flickr

Untitled by Denn Ice, on Flickr

Near View Cityscape by ljcaesar, on Flickr

Far View Cityscape by ljcaesar, on Flickr

a dream ... fly by Karina, on Flickr

Three Bridges by Marcela, on Flickr

Queensboro / 59th St. Bridge by Joe Campolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

76 seconds by Jim Drought III, on Flickr

20160108-113224_NewYork_D7100_0418.jpg by Adam Foster, on Flickr

20160108-113316_NewYork_D7100_0422.jpg by Adam Foster, on Flickr

20160107-093010_NewYork_D7100_0112.jpg by Adam Foster, on Flickr

a dream ... fly by Karina, on Flickr

New York Trip 15 by paul reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYCS5956 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Staten Island Ferry Whitehall Terminal by Clément Leca, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline at Night by Erin Cadigan, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

New York Reflections by JUANJO CAMPA, no Flickr

New York City by JUANJO CAMPA, no Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by JUANJO CAMPA, no Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by JUANJO CAMPA, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

New York Magic Hour by JUANJO CAMPA, no Flickr

New York Sailor View by JUANJO CAMPA, no Flickr

New York Downtown night by JUANJO CAMPA, no Flickr

Manhattan. Chrysler Building. by JUANJO CAMPA, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Giants in the Sky by Neil Hamilton, on Flickr

Moment Of Reflection by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Cart In Motion by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Morning Stroll by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

NYC_20160413_p103 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Public Library by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

76 seconds by Jim Drought III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning Stroll by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

IMG_0949 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_0942 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_0943 by Phil, on Flickr

Public Library by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Spiral Skyline by Chris, on Flickr

On The Call by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Urb16 D700_348 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

The Matrix by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Time To Go Home by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Midtown Glimmer by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

NYC Glow by Aleks Ivic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Upper West Side by Neil Hamilton, on Flickr

Times Square zoom by robe_mac, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge after Sunrise - New York by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

Untitled by Luc Neuville, on Flickr

Hudson News by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Flatiron by Chris Itchon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline 2 by Stuart Row, on Flickr

New York CIty by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

_DSC0065 by Chandle, on Flickr

The glittering city by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Up Close and Personal by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Lne Exposure by John McGraw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Staple Street Sky Bridge by Steve Starer, on Flickr

NYC_20160413_p005 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

ONE by Mario K, on Flickr

"Brooklyn Lit Bridge" by Samy Jourdan, on Flickr

Broadway Canyon by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

A Closer Look by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking at Midtown from Downtown by skingld, on Flickr

IMG_1016 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_0999 by Phil, on Flickr

The East Village Cafe and The World Trade Center by th.omas, on Flickr

DSC_2948-Edit by Zack Yordy, on Flickr

NYC Traffic by Saptashaw Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tenements by Chris Giuliano, on Flickr

IMG_3997 by Phil, on Flickr

Cool Globes On Exhibit (4) by stevenj, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by O1e9, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Meet me at the Metro, W 72 St by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr

A high point of view, on eighth avenue by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

NY

NYC at dusk from Rockefeller Center by WALLstBULL, no Flickr

NYC Downtown and Hudson River by WALLstBULL, no Flickr

Roosevelt Island, 04.22.16 by gigi_nyc, no Flickr

Roosevelt Island, 04.22.16 by gigi_nyc, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Agung Prasetyo, on Flickr

13-02-15 Lower Manhatten (5 of 177)-Edit by James Gray, on Flickr

midtown east skyline - infrared.jpg by reggie miller, on Flickr

"Brooklyn Lit Bridge" by Samy Jourdan, on Flickr

Times Square view by robe_mac, on Flickr

Madison Square Garden view by robe_mac, on Flickr

Manhattan_Skyline-Sunset-Top_of_the_Rock-New_York_City--Greg_Goodman-AdventuresofaGoodMan-2014_11_12-15_04_06.jpg by Greg Goodman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape Sunset by Benjamin Weihe, on Flickr

Tunnel Vision by John W, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

The Cool Globes on Exhibit (3) by stevenj, on Flickr

New York Street by O1e9, on Flickr

IMG_2462 by Mattamatix, on Flickr

IMG_2481 by Mattamatix, on Flickr

IMG_2487 by Mattamatix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from the top by Sownak Roy, on Flickr

IMG_2264 by Mattamatix, on Flickr

IMG_2490 by Mattamatix, on Flickr

IMG_2514 by Mattamatix, on Flickr

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

IMG_1252 by Phil, on Flickr

Park Avenue Blue Hour by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Street by O1e9, on Flickr

New York City by Brian Jakovina, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunset by Benjamin Weihe, on Flickr

Tunnel Vision by John W, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

The Cool Globes on Exhibit (3) by stevenj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crowded Times Square by Juan Antonio Valiño García, on Flickr


Skyline from Tear Drop Memorial by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr

NYPD by Kristi Lewis, on Flickr

FacadeProfileA.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

When the party is over by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr

A New Kid On The Block by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Holland Tunnel Entrance by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Manhattan from One World Observatory by robe_mac, on Flickr

Manhattan Reflections by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

New York Skyline by S&A Photography, on Flickr

Rockefeller, New York by Callum Adams, on Flickr

L1010848-Edit by Roger Wojahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-6 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-8 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-20 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr

#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-26 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr

Garment District Rooftopping by jason pierce, on Flickr

Manhattan Rooftopping by jason pierce, on Flickr

To have wings in NYC... by jason pierce, on Flickr

Midtown East NYC by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Super-Tall, Pencil-Thin 432 Park Avenue Condo Tower dominating the New York City Skyline by jag9889, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

NYC by Hejemoni, on Flickr

#AirbnbBKHalf Brooklyn Half Marathon 2015 by Z!SL, on Flickr

Downtown Brooklyn, New York by Z!SL, on Flickr

NYC by Matt Zygmunt, on Flickr

Sunset City by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Shopping on the Street by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Street Corner Scene by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

New York City1 by hendrik.raes, on Flickr

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

DSC_3220 by Edu GTI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York from the Empire State Building by Sabine Konhaeuser, on Flickr

Brooklyn Nights by Puértolas, on Flickr

Downtown View by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Posing on the High Line by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Manhattan Greenscape by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

High Line Meadow by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

ny sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC-streets by Mario K, on Flickr

Queensboro / 59th St. Bridge by Joe Campolo, on Flickr

LGA taxi to Manhattan with dirty windows by PJMixer, on Flickr

South Manhattan by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

Evening Manhattan Skyline by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ONE by Mario K, on Flickr

"Brooklyn Lit Bridge" by Samy Jourdan, on Flickr

Broadway Canyon by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Staple Street Sky Bridge by Steve Starer, on Flickr

NYC_20160413_p005 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

A Closer Look by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Time Square fisheye by Fred Plante, on Flickr

Happy Thanksgiving! and/or Happy Shopping? by Omar Tan, on Flickr

New York City by ©Stacey Harrell, on Flickr

The Plaza from Central Park by Giovanni Perrella, on Flickr

_MG_3461_1 by Tina Steiner, on Flickr

The Empire State by Serge Babineau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Trade Center by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

The Cool Globes on Exhibit (3) by stevenj, on Flickr

New York Street by O1e9, on Flickr

IMG_2462 by Mattamatix, on Flickr

IMG_2481 by Mattamatix, on Flickr

IMG_2487 by Mattamatix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr

in the rain by Kraften, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York Skyline from a boat by Pep Bernat Sànchez moner, on Flickr

central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr

central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

For Brussels by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

#nyc #newyork #manhattan #cityscape #urban #street #monochrome #blackandwhite #fujifilm #noir by Kay Ficht, on Flickr

A view from Liberty State Park by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Gotham skyline by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

I Just Wanted To Make You Something Beautiful by Samuel Peck, on Flickr

New York Night Lights by Dennis Leung, on Flickr

_DSC0065 by Chandle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline, Lower Manhattan over Hudson River from Jersey City with Rocky Shore and Long Exposure Water Blur by Greg DuBois, on Flickr

DSC_0167-002 by Mark Pilar, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

D72_0076 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr

D72_0079 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Jeff Lancaster, on Flickr


----------



## danielradev

Woow .... i wish one day that i can be able to visit that gorgeous city!hno:^^:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its a great city; also me too :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

NYC Time Square, Buzzing WIth Life Jul-13-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

NYC by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

World Trade-0216 by John Williamson, on Flickr

Along the River by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Washington Street and the Manhattan Bridge (No. 2) by prbimages, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

Forest Hill, Queens















































































































































































































































































http://samsebeskazal.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

In the binoculars by Phil Ltz, on Flickr

IMG_5635a by judyflo1, on Flickr

Getting the Feel of the City by John St John, on Flickr

Untitled by sarahtarno, on Flickr

New York skyline by Marko Erman, on Flickr

NYC from the Top of the Rock #topoftherock #mikevasphotography #landscape #landscapephotography #newyork #newyorkcity #manhattan #cityscape #empirestatebuilding #rockerfellercenter #nightphotography #tripod #citylights by Mike Vas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Bridge Skyline by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

New York Skyline - From the Rockefeller by slim studios, on Flickr

Concrete Forest by Lolowaro974, on Flickr

New York by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

New York Trip 15 by paul reynolds, on Flickr

NYC Blue Hour by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Down Amongst the rocks by wizard cg, on Flickr

DSC08141 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

DSC08142 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

DSC08257 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

Steel Built by www.toprq.com/iphone, on Flickr

New York in Monochrome from One World Trade Center by Matt Fulco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Lne Exposure by John McGraw, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at Night by John McGraw, on Flickr

Avenue of the Americas by jason pierce, on Flickr

Garment District Rooftopping by jason pierce, on Flickr

Manhattan Rooftopping by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

THE IRON CITY by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge And Downtown Manhattan by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

The City At Sunset by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

New York Gold by kirit prajapati, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Park by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Manhattan by Bernd Speck, on Flickr

Time Square, NYC by daveybaby, on Flickr

Today is the day by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

DSC08257 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

Rockefeller Centre, NYC by daveybaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Drama by hemon, on Flickr

2016 East Coast Trip July 21, 2016 90 by Steven Depolo, on Flickr

2016 East Coast Trip July 21, 2016 89 by Steven Depolo, on Flickr

City lights by angheloflores, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Weird Science by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on the Brooklyn Bridge! by NCP Imaging, on Flickr

Manhattan by Axel Taferner, on Flickr

Frank Sinatra Floating Park, Hoboken New Jersey. by Mitzgami, on Flickr

Form the Oculus north, Ground Zero New York by Trev Eales, on Flickr

Financial District from the Hudson by Erin Cadigan, on Flickr

Contrasting walls 2, New York. by Trev Eales, on Flickr

Untitled by Mike Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

World Financial Center, New York by Stefan Brundige, no Flickr


New York City by Stefan Brundige, no Flickr

Manhattan Bridge panorama by Alex, no Flickr

Manhattan by Alex, no Flickr

Manhattan before sunset by Alex, no Flickr

Manhattan panorama by Alex, no Flickr

Lower Manhattan skyline by Alex, no Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Wow^


----------



## diddyD

Awesome^


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr

Untitled by Toby Harvard, on Flickr

Orange March by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Catchy colors by Karina, on Flickr

hoboken_sunset_20160220 by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

#nyc #newyorkcity #street #streetphotography #winter #urban #cityscape #flatiron by Kay Ficht, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Big and beautiful apple :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Phcg

T W I L I G H T N E W Y O R K by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

_DSC5148-Edit-2 by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

The City Never Sleep by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

NY by Dante Laurini Junior, no Flickr

D O W N T O W N by kirit prajapati, no Flickr

Batman City is Blue by Maria_Globetrotter, no Flickr

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Hoboken - New York City sunset view by David Pirmann, on Flickr

The Ultimate Cityscape New York, NY [OC] [3249 x 2250] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Manhattan by angheloflores, on Flickr

New York, New York by I BONNELL, on Flickr

New York, New York by I BONNELL, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Arun Sundar, on Flickr

2016 East Coast Trip July 21, 2016 97 by Steven Depolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Skyline From Brooklin b&w-1 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

Roosevelt island by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-24 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-27 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-9 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-10 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Flatiron District by Flora Manata, on Flickr

One Way by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Bike Lanes by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Ra1nb0wm0nst3r, on Flickr

Bow Bridge in Autumn by Michael Fenichel, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A superb world city.


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge at Night by John McGraw, on Flickr

Before the Lights Come On by Alison Day, on Flickr

Cityscape - New York by Alison Day, on Flickr

Night version by Navid Baraty, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York City. USA. by Kristopher Crockett, on Flickr

Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

UES by Greg Pace, on Flickr

In the evening by Karina, on Flickr

New York City by angheloflores, on Flickr

Up on the Roof by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Mirrored Ball Reflection - Times Square by Don McLaughlin, on Flickr

Manhattan by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Sunset by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Queens by Aldo Altamirano, on Flickr

Walking around by Karina, on Flickr

IMG_2556 by Marianne Bevis, on Flickr

IMG_2479 by Marianne Bevis, on Flickr

IMG_2435 by Marianne Bevis, on Flickr

New York City by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The new york palace hotel by Barn Images, on Flickr

New York New York by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Times Square by Carina McMillin, on Flickr

Freedom of the city by Trevorridley, on Flickr

Untitled by Jesse Michalski, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime

THE place


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4719 by Rob, on Flickr

Scale by Duncan McLean, on Flickr

Summer's Almost Over by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Fire in the sky by Mike Orso, on Flickr

DSC_3973-Pano by Rob, on Flickr

Edificios by Mauriciooo!, on Flickr


----------



## LincolnLeVeque

Love these pics!


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3799 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3887 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3891 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3973-Pano by Rob, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Empire Selfie by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Apple in Blue by Dmitry Smolyanitsky, on Flickr

City Center by John St John, on Flickr

Evening with clouds by Karina, on Flickr

DSC_4719 by Rob, on Flickr

Scale by Duncan McLean, on Flickr

NYC Skyline From Brooklin b&w-1 by Tony Castle, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

christos-greece said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/LgNUtf]Manhattan by angheloflores, on Flickr


Nice


----------



## LeCom




----------



## christos-greece

Empire Views by John St John, on Flickr

9/11 Tribute - Brooklyn by Dan NYNJ, on Flickr

NYC 911 "Tribute In Light" by Wils 888, on Flickr

NYC 911 memorial 'Tribute in Light' by Wils 888, on Flickr

Tribute In Light by Max Lem, on Flickr

World Trade Center - 2016 Tribute in Lights by David Pirmann, on Flickr

Tribute in Light 2016 by Aldo Altamirano, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Tribute in Light 2016 (55 Water Street) by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

wallpaper-1431668 by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

new york city. sunset by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

East Broadway, Chinatown, New York City by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

cityscapes_city_urban_hardscapes_panorama_new_york_time_square_ny_desktop_2560x1600_wallpaper-226840 by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

This is what they mean when they say steel canyons by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Streaking by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by Linda Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5379 by Viktoria, on Flickr

New York City Sunrise by Craig Sanders, on Flickr

cityscapes_streets_urban_USA_traffic_New_York_City_taxi_crossovers_sidewalks_1920x1080 by ANDRÉ DIAS, on Flickr

Cityscapes_yellow_buildings_new_york_city_1920x1200 by ANDRÉ DIAS, on Flickr

Twin Towers Tribute in Light by Justin Brown, on Flickr

Manhattan by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Bartholomew's by Raoul Pop, on Flickr

Rockefeller View by Chris Tostevin-Hall LRPS, on Flickr

New York City 2010 by Margaux Fauquenot, on Flickr

9-11 Tribute Lights by Dan NYNJ, on Flickr

Rooftop to rooftop by Valentin Stanciu, on Flickr

IMG_5393 by Viktoria, on Flickr

IMG_5379 by Viktoria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge by wizard cg, on Flickr

Manhattan Morning Glow by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr

New York City, Skyline, Blue Hour, Hamilton Park, New Jersey, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

cityscapes_architecture_New_York_City_grayscale_cities_1920x1080 by ANDRÉ DIAS, on Flickr

Catching a cab in Times Square by Rudy Aquino, on Flickr

Times Square by Rudy Aquino, on Flickr

Love, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2132[1] by Eric Burniche, on Flickr

Midtown 242 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Cephei by Samuel Peck, on Flickr

Bryant Park Hotel and ESB in Local Team Colors by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

1WTC Peeking by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

IMG_2132[1]_BW by Eric Burniche, on Flickr

NYC Skyline on Christmas Eve by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

56 Leonard Street_ by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Between two bridges. by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr

Sixth Avenue by Simona Johnson, on Flickr

Dramatic sky over Manhattan Bridge and city skyline - NYC by Giovanni Gagliardi, on Flickr

Murray Hill Sunset by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr

Manhattan Moonscape by Joyce and Steve, on Flickr

Cobblestone streets in SoHo by Rudy Aquino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Flatiron Building by prbimages, on Flickr

New York City by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Washington Square Garden Manhattan New York by Marco Brasil SP, on Flickr

View from Brooklyn Heights by Ceire Burbidge, on Flickr

New York City by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

New York City by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan from Rockefeller Center by Remo Bernhard, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Carol Crook, on Flickr

New York by Night by Frank Da Silva, on Flickr

Midtown 553 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

untitled by Denn Ice, on Flickr

Times Square by Rudy Aquino, on Flickr

86539934 by antonio braza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moonrise over Manhattan by jason pierce, on Flickr

Manhattan's Upper East Side by jason pierce, on Flickr

Midtown East at night by jason pierce, on Flickr

Upper West Side Glowing Sunset (NYC) by jason pierce, on Flickr

Best sunrise ever. (part 2) - NYC by jason pierce, on Flickr

The Empire State by Serge Babineau, on Flickr

The Plaza from Central Park by Giovanni Perrella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cher New York by Meulanie, on Flickr

GOPR0055 by ricardoalmiana, on Flickr

2011 Lincoln Town Car Signature Limited 1:43 Scale Model by Luxury Colllectibles - Photoshopped by PaulBusuego, on Flickr

Classic NYC by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr

night time in the city by frankieleon, on Flickr

Full Moon Over Manhattan by rayferr.photo, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

*For those who love this city*

His videos are gorgeous. A real "google street view"


----------



## christos-greece

NYC 791 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

City Sunset by Jaehee Ko, on Flickr

Happy Thanksgiving! and/or Happy Shopping? by Omar Tan, on Flickr

New York City Dreamin' by ksmpics, on Flickr

Shiny Apple by Nelson Toledo, on Flickr

Chelsea Market by prbimages, on Flickr

USA, New-York by ZX-6R, on Flickr


----------



## alexandredaout

NEW YORK CITY ! ! ! by alexandre daout, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandredaout

NEW YORK CITY ! ! ! by alexandre daout, sur Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

^^^ Alexandre, go to that small arrow at te bottom right on the your picture page, click on it and then on BBCode. Copy the code and than past to your posts above.


----------



## christos-greece

The Pond by June Marie, on Flickr

Lights Ahead by Arthur Hedderly-Smith, on Flickr

I'm Still Not Quite Sold by Arthur Hedderly-Smith, on Flickr

Transformer @ Rest - Brooklyn 7N 15th Street by P G, on Flickr

Every Time We Say Goodbye by Samuel Peck, on Flickr

KyleJohnJenkins-081 by Kyle Jenkins, on Flickr

Urban walk finds on a beautiful day in New York City. #nyc #city #citywalk #cityscape #urban #newyork #fall #autumn #architecture #travel #skyline #brooklyn #bridge #color #chair #outdoors #park by anthony s, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Cool^


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr

Untitled by Toby Harvard, on Flickr

Orange March by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Catchy colors by Karina, on Flickr

hoboken_sunset_20160220 by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

#nyc #newyorkcity #street #streetphotography #winter #urban #cityscape #flatiron by Kay Ficht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York, Ground Zero by Bert, on Flickr

New York, Ground Zero by Bert, on Flickr

Planet NY by Jason Devaun, on Flickr

DSC_1755 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Answers by Now Playing Musik, on Flickr

streets2_036 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

Tip by asf73, on Flickr


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Park Avenue, New York

Taken by me:



Instagam @izaaksabo


----------



## christos-greece

central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr

Memorial #2 by John McNamara, on Flickr

Central Park Twilight by Kelly Nigro, on Flickr

DSCF0189-2 by R.J. Cohen, on Flickr

_DSC5208.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

USA // New York City // Manhattan South by Michael S. Schwarzer, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline from Roosevelt Island by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

Emptied Pier by Baojun Huang, on Flickr

Before the storm by John Gillespie, on Flickr

Rebirth by Jason Devaun, on Flickr

New York City Manhattan downtown skyline by Derrick Brutel, on Flickr

Urban walk finds on a beautiful day in New York City. #nyc #city #citywalk #cityscape #urban #newyork #fall #autumn #architecture #travel #skyline #brooklyn #bridge #color #chair #outdoors #park by anthony s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Matt Zygmunt, on Flickr

Sunset City by Chris, on Flickr

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

DSC_3220 by Edu GTI, on Flickr

High Line Meadow by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

ny sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

A Closer Look by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12244003 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr

IMG_8582 by Phil, on Flickr

NYCS5956 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Meatpacking District*



Meatpacking District NYC by Manuel, sur Flickr


Meatpacking District by beanhead4529, sur Flickr


Meatpacking District by Shinya Suzuki, sur Flickr


Whitney Museum NYC-5816 by AJ White, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Empire Views by John St John, on Flickr

wallpaper-1431668 by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

new york city. sunset by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

East Broadway, Chinatown, New York City by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

cityscapes_city_urban_hardscapes_panorama_new_york_time_square_ny_desktop_2560x1600_wallpaper-226840 by Tony Huinker, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by Linda Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

What do you see when you look down? People, Beauty, Life? by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

New York City by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

When the lights come on, The party starts by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

Wall Street by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Bartek Dworski, on Flickr

20160731-DSC_1175 by Danielle Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Park Offset Sunset by Adam Jackson, on Flickr

Like a little Toy Town by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

Skyscrapers on the Columbus Circle by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

NYC skyline by Mathieu O, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

New York from Brooklyn by Derrick Duong, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower

I :heart: NYC


----------



## christos-greece

One World Trade Center from 9th Ave. by Sam Cherubin, on Flickr

Fenced In? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

A view from Brooklyn by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

Central Park Offset Sunset by Adam Jackson, on Flickr

Cool Globes Art Installation by Michael S. Schwarzer, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0046 by Daniel Shin, on Flickr

One World Trade Center from 9th Ave. by Sam Cherubin, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge, Downtown by Bartek Dworski, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Bartek Dworski, on Flickr

New York City - Manhattan by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2132[1] by Eric Burniche, on Flickr

IMG_2132[1]_BW by Eric Burniche, on Flickr

NYC Skyline on Christmas Eve by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Midtown 242 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Cephei by Samuel Peck, on Flickr

Bryant Park Hotel and ESB in Local Team Colors by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

1WTC Peeking by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Drama by hemon, on Flickr

2016 East Coast Trip July 21, 2016 90 by Steven Depolo, on Flickr

Weird Science by Mike Orso, on Flickr

Financial District from the Hudson by Erin Cadigan, on Flickr

Contrasting walls 2, New York. by Trev Eales, on Flickr

New York Christmas 2 Baubles by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

center by Anna KE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

METRO-NORTH--Grand Central, 42nd Street Side by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

Ice Skating in Central Park by The Flying Inn, on Flickr

Untitled by Amy Neece, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to All by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Saks Fifth Avenue - Light Show by Richard Ricciardi, on Flickr

Christmas in New York with Nancy, my BFF by oswaldo cabrera, on Flickr

Merry Christmas! by Marcela, on Flickr

Greetings from New York by Ben-ah, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Colours - The Empire State Building by Madeleine (nmp), on Flickr

Christmas at New York's Washington Square Park by Mike Waterhouse, on Flickr

Christmas at New York's Bloomberg Tower by Mike Waterhouse, on Flickr

Christmas at New York's Bloomberg Tower by Mike Waterhouse, on Flickr

Christmas in New York's Seaport District by Mike Waterhouse, on Flickr

New York 39 by Martin Smith, on Flickr

Christmas in New York's Financial District by Mike Waterhouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York CIty by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Top Of The Rock View by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Downtown New York by Andy Chapman, on Flickr

Manhattan from Queens by Ryan Stoddard, on Flickr

New York City - Central Park by Paul Gallardo, on Flickr

central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Skyline by Fausto Rosa, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline From New Jersey by Peter Greenway, on Flickr

The city and the fall of the afternoon. by Andres Glez, on Flickr

A ride on the New York Water Taxi. by Andres Glez, on Flickr

A view from river to New Jersey. by Andres Glez, on Flickr

In Grand Central Station. by Andres Glez, on Flickr

Walking around Columbus Circle New York. by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One last POV . . . . . . . . . . #USA #NYC #NewYork #galaxys8 #galaxys8plus #nofilter #timessquare #manhattan #city #rooftop #rainforest #streetphotography #cityscape #taxi #igersparis #Art #creative #cityoflove #createexploretakeover #mkexplore #gearedno by Anh Phan, on Flickr

When in New York City... by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

Reaching for the Sky by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Manhattan on the Edge of Night by Robert Cross, on Flickr

With a winter afternoon in New York. by Andres Glez, on Flickr

View from 30 Rock by Kathleen Maher, on Flickr

Almost all the Brooklyn Bridge by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Freedom Tower, NYC by rennie413, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Tulip Break, Oldie by Steven Oldak, on Flickr

Morning on the Hudson by Catfish108, on Flickr

Manhattan Portage by Catfish108, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York October 2016 057 by Helen, on Flickr

New York October 2016 056 by Helen, on Flickr

New York October 2016 050 by Helen, on Flickr

New York October 2016 046 by Helen, on Flickr

New York October 2016 047 by Helen, on Flickr

Manhattan in black and white by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## Msisrael

*Drone (Aerial) Shot of the Flatiron Building on Fifth Ave.*

https://www.airvuz.com/photo/Flatiron-Building-from-212-Fifth-Penthouse?id=590155f9ea26c1030b455c8d

Credit: JimmyO


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC4841_HDR-Edit.jpg by Dirk Hofmann, on Flickr

Surveillance by Brian Price, on Flickr

Manhattan Blue Hour by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Untitled by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

A Man Made Jungle by Jagmeet singh, on Flickr

Top of the Rock Mk2 by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Rooftop view of my hotel in Queens, New York by Steven D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Light Show by Bin Zhu, on Flickr

New York City by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

A Walk in the Park by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr

Urban Delight by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

New York City by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Washington Square Garden Manhattan New York by Marco Brasil SP, on Flickr

spires by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr

NYC at Twilight by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown Manhattan Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

NYC 791 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Super-Tall, Pencil-Thin 432 Park Avenue Condo Tower dominating the New York City Skyline by jag9889, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

city at night by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr

14th Anniversary by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3799 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3887 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3891 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3973-Pano by Rob, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Empire Selfie by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York palette by Sofie Nilsson, on Flickr

NYC 5-17-1 by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr

NYC 5-17-51 by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr

NYC 5-17-52 by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr

The Pier One by Satish Byali, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by SB Photography Studio, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Skyline by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2242260216 by rmgvaoacjr ornlwjntxg, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue Building clock with the Flatiron Building in New York City, USA by Tim van Woensel, on Flickr

Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by Somsubhra Chatterjee, on Flickr

NYC 5-17-5 by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr

NYC 5-17-32 by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York in December by Marcela, on Flickr

NYCS5956 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

New York City Manhattan aerial view by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

NYCS5689 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

New York City by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Manhattan by Karina, on Flickr

Riverside South (3) by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr

Views from Brooklyn by Brandon Martiny, on Flickr

Empire State Building in Manhattan Bridge by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr

NYC 5-17-19 by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr

Memorial #2 by John McNamara, on Flickr

Central Park Twilight by Kelly Nigro, on Flickr

DSCF0189-2 by R.J. Cohen, on Flickr

central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr

_DSC5208.jpg by dirk.hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## Rodrigo Fanaia

Amazing photos


----------



## Jay

NYC is already insane, and it blows my mind what this city will look like in 5 years.


----------



## christos-greece

Top of the Rock, the blue hour by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

Night view on Lower Manhattan by Xlayor, on Flickr

Manhattan by Karina, on Flickr

New York City Sunset by manan_suneja, on Flickr

New Direction by Ashley Nicole Torres, on Flickr

Canon A-1 by jesus rva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I have a long history of shooting "Queens" Queensboro Bridge 2011 #queens #longexposure #nyc #nycphotooftheday #citylife #cityscape #city #bridge #photooftheday #golden #eastriver #drewkingphotography by Cherry Bomb Photography, on Flickr

Uitzicht op Manhattan by Frenk Volt, on Flickr

2017-05-20_03-37-03 by Domenico Schiano, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by Somsubhra Chatterjee, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline From New Jersey by Peter Greenway, on Flickr

Looking down 56 Leonard by svvvk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160108-113224_NewYork_D7100_0418.jpg by Adam Foster, on Flickr

20160108-113316_NewYork_D7100_0422.jpg by Adam Foster, on Flickr

20160107-093010_NewYork_D7100_0112.jpg by Adam Foster, on Flickr

a dream ... fly by Karina, on Flickr

76 seconds by Jim Drought III, on Flickr

New York Trip 15 by paul reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Is there something preventing the skylines of Downtown and Midtown to merge? Ive always found curious how all that area in the middle (Greenwich, Soho and the Villages) is highrise free.


----------



## christos-greece

Mist cuts through @ Empire State by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Night Moves by Jason Devaun, on Flickr

Empire State and Chrysler Building NYC by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

New York Architecture #339 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Hoboken by PeriLynn Glasner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Ultimate Cityscape New York, NY [OC] [3249 x 2250] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Manhattan by angheloflores, on Flickr

New York, New York by I BONNELL, on Flickr

New York, New York by I BONNELL, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Arun Sundar, on Flickr

2016 East Coast Trip July 21, 2016 97 by Steven Depolo, on Flickr

Hoboken - New York City sunset view by David Pirmann, on Flickr

NY by Dante Laurini Junior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the gang by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Empty Streets by Kory Leung, on Flickr

Top of the Rock, the blue hour, part 2 by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

New York 2016 by Sophia Fregoso, on Flickr

New York 2016 by Sophia Fregoso, on Flickr

New York's Freedom Tower by G. Russell Jennings, on Flickr

Flat Iron Building by Ko Fujimura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12244003 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr

IMG_8582 by Phil, on Flickr

NYCS5956 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NH0A8586s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

NH0A8678s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

Manhattan Blue Hour by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Central Park by Scott Olver, on Flickr

Top of the Rock, the blue hour by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

From Behind the Clouds by Tommi Aarnio, on Flickr

From the Brooklyn Bridge by Dave L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hoboken - New York City sunset view by David Pirmann, on Flickr

The Ultimate Cityscape New York, NY [OC] [3249 x 2250] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Manhattan by angheloflores, on Flickr

New York, New York by I BONNELL, on Flickr

New York, New York by I BONNELL, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Arun Sundar, on Flickr

2016 East Coast Trip July 21, 2016 97 by Steven Depolo, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The View #32 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #47 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #41 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #43 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #42 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #44 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #40 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #50 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #53 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #52 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #51 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #54 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










The View #45 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Light on NYC by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

375 Pearl Reborn by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

New York - Ground Zero by slim studios, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Alexander Zhukau, on Flickr

New York by Mario K, on Flickr

New York Skyline - From the Rockefeller by slim studios, on Flickr

New York cityscape (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Surreal, memory from a dream ___________________ #nyc #newyork #newyorkcity #ig_nycity #nyskyline #skyline #cityscape #cityriver #travel #explore #discover #instatravel #bluesky #skyscrapers #andreeatravelsusa #andreeatravelsnewyork by vitadevie, on Flickr

New York City - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

Street of Manhattan by Au gré Des instants, on Flickr

Sunset on the Brooklyn bridge by Au gré Des instants, on Flickr

Afternoon by Ashley Nicole Torres, on Flickr

Untitled by Dennis V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire State Building by Robert (See my albums), on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

_FXT1206 by betsyreynolds, on Flickr

New York City - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

Street of Manhattan by Au gré Des instants, on Flickr

Untitled by Dennis V, on Flickr

IMG_0298 by betsyreynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

IMG_8700.jpg by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

IMG_8655.jpg by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

IMG_8436.jpg by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

IMG_8431.jpg by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

IMG_8459.jpg by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

View From The Empire State Building Over Manhattan In New York City by Peter Greenway, on Flickr

IMG_3436 by Viktoria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NH0A6360 by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

NH0A6369 by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

NH0A6371 by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

NH0A6372 by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Bryan Leung, on Flickr

IMG_8436.jpg by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr


----------



## jazzcatjohn

sebvill said:


> Is there something preventing the skylines of Downtown and Midtown to merge? Ive always found curious how all that area in the middle (Greenwich, Soho and the Villages) is highrise free.


It has to do with where the deepest and most solid bedrock is located. The tallest buildings need to be anchored solidly in bedrock.


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

NH0A6733s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

North Cove Yacht Harbor by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

friends by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

View From The Empire State Building Over Manhattan In New York City by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Skyline by nestor ferraro, on Flickr

IMG-NT-7282 by Alex W., on Flickr

Long long long by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

IMG_8414.jpg by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

New York by lyrks63, on Flickr

New York by lyrks63, on Flickr

IMG_8436.jpg by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8

LNew York is featured in this short extraordinary documentary.
It talk about science fiction cities that are real and this city was chosen.
The New York part star at 5:47.
Enjoy it my friends .


----------



## christos-greece

Roosevelt island by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-24 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-27 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-9 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-10 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG-NT-7297 by Alex W., on Flickr

IMG-NT-7285 by Alex W., on Flickr

IMG-NT-7282 by Alex W., on Flickr

IMG-NT-6702 by Alex W., on Flickr

1316_1300FL by David Benyukhis, on Flickr

NYC, NY. 2016 by Paul Millan, on Flickr​
"Top of the Rock", Rockefeller Center - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Architecture #335 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nadia Asfar, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

nyc by suzeysays, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Natcha Wongchanglaw, on Flickr

NYC, NY. 2016 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York downtown skyline from brooklyn bridge by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

New York city skyline from Brooklyn bridge by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

New York city skyline from Brooklyn bridge by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge and downtown New York City by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

Looking down on New York by Jamjam, on Flickr

Nature you are so divine by Bibek Singh, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moment Of Reflection by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Cart In Motion by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Morning Stroll by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

NYC_20160413_p103 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Public Library by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Jane's Caroussel by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

4th July Fireworks by ChiiPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9/11 Memorial by Jeremy Mularella, on Flickr

230fifth by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Benches with a View by Goldpanda94, on Flickr

Watchtower by Karina, on Flickr

Solemn by erik witsoe, on Flickr

City Scape by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Nightfall by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## gdipasqu

Do not need to post the same message again...
I explained you once allready


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9581 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8723 copy by Amy Wuertz, on Flickr

IMG_8676 copy by Amy Wuertz, on Flickr

IMG_8872 copy by Amy Wuertz, on Flickr

IMG_8926 copy by Amy Wuertz, on Flickr

Center of Finance by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Manhattan Waterfront by Jannis Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Observatory by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Calm before the storm by Carol Montgomery, on Flickr

Manhattan Waterfront by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

NYC in HDR by Carol Montgomery, on Flickr

Madison Street NYC by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

Rock City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

IMG_7365 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Manhattan bound from Governors Island. by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr

other-kuala-lumpur-malaysia-highways-cityscapes-roads-architecture-gallery-1920x1080 (1) by Muhammad Makram, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center/New York by Andreas Mühlbauer, on Flickr

Downtown from Brooklyn Bridge by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

IMG_1939 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1954 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*New York*

Manhattan skyline by Alex, no Flickr

New York City Pano by Mauricio Fernandez, no Flickr


Downtown from hotel W by kirit prajapati, no Flickr


Batman City is Blue by Maria_Globetrotter, no Flickr



The Liberty City by kirit prajapati, no Flickr


Manhattan panorama in memory of September 11 by Alex, no Flickr​


----------



## PeruGian12

WOW! New York is astonishing, good pics


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

NYC at dusk by Steve Starer, on Flickr

HotNight by Marco Pacini, on Flickr

Calm before the storm by Carol Montgomery, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Evening by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

City Scape by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

crossroad by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2242260216 by kwgroxhyge rrbggqbvuq, on Flickr

Empire State & Freedom Tower by -Harm-, on Flickr

10082199176 by kwgroxhyge rrbggqbvuq, on Flickr

Two Islands by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayleigh Eldekvist, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

floating city by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

One World Observatory by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan And The Hudson River by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan 1 by Steve Starer, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by nick123n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Top of the Rock by Prad Patel, on Flickr

Times Square Sunset by -Harm-, on Flickr

Stacks by John Fraissinet, on Flickr

keeping watch... by Nina Wolfe Photography, on Flickr

Empire State Building by -Harm-, on Flickr

Fave throwbacks by Ally Kropp, on Flickr

Manhattan From the Bridge by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Distorted World by John Fraissinet, on Flickr

Evening by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr

New York - Central Park by Bernd Edelmann, on Flickr

Manhattan skyline from the Central Park by Heo Jeong-ju, on Flickr

Manhattan Waterfront by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

NYC in HDR by Carol Montgomery, on Flickr

the skyline by Lukas Schlagenhauf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Composite City by James Anok, on Flickr

Kim Henry by Eric Paré, on Flickr

View of New York City's Worlds Trade Center from across the Hudson River. by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr

City Sunrise (NYC) by Chris, on Flickr

cityscapes-architecture-new-york-city-city-skyline-cities-wallpaper-1 by Tips IT, on Flickr

5th Av by Kevin Moraczewski, on Flickr

NYC by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ere4tegsd by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

New York on fire by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by Prad Patel, on Flickr

manhattan municipal building-high resolution by Adrienne Williams, on Flickr

IMG_1923 by Phil, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan 1 by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Empire State Building/Rockefeller Center/New York by Andreas Mühlbauer, on Flickr

Williamsburg Bridge by Jan Rockar, on Flickr

Light-painting in NYC by Eric Paré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Center of Finance by Steve Starer, on Flickr

FiDi by rudie_y, on Flickr

Landscape Photo of High Rise Buildings by James Baker, on Flickr

closeup Brooklyn Bridge in New York City by Kan Khampanya, on Flickr

10082199176 by kwgroxhyge rrbggqbvuq, on Flickr

Two Islands by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kim Henry by Eric Paré, on Flickr

2014-08-Greyscale-New-York-City-4K-Wallpaper by Carlos Quinteiro, on Flickr

Summer flavored city scape <3 by Eric Paré, on Flickr

"American flag" by James Baker, on Flickr

FiDi by rudie_y, on Flickr

Lava Flowing in Manhattan by Muhammad Kamran Qureshi, on Flickr

Landscape Photo of High Rise Buildings by James Baker, on Flickr

432 park avenue by Maru Novello, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

I'm just in awe of NYC...amazing & spectacular photos...thanks for sharing. Makes my little Melbourne look so small in comparison.


----------



## diddyD

Amazing.


----------



## diddyD

Amazing^


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Flatiron District by Flora Manata, on Flickr

One Way by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Bike Lanes by Flora Manata, on Flickr

New York City: A View of Lower Manhattan by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr

New York City Streets by Footsteps of a Dreamer, on Flickr

NYC 51st by Domenico Marchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan looking to the Central Park by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr

2017 New York CIty-3264 by Magnus Werthebach, on Flickr

NYC by Karina, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Queensboro Bridge at Blue Hour by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

New York City on a cloudy day #newyorkcity #iphone8plus #photooftheday #travelphotography #cityscape #mobilephotography by Wayne Berry, on Flickr

NEW YORK SUBWAYS--2390 at 96th Street OB. 1 of 2 by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

Stroll Central by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Manhattan by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_208 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_217 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

Central Park by Ineound, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge By Night by Brian Knott, on Flickr

Colors of New York by Michał Banach, on Flickr

King Kong's View by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Tudor City by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

IMG_3318 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City - Central Park by Paul Gallardo, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_231 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Newport View by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Walking around Columbus Circle New York. by Andres Glez, on Flickr

Canon 16-35mm L III Lens View of the World Trade Center Transportation Hub ("Oculus") by Bryan Carnathan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The End of Summer by Greg Pace, on Flickr

Verrazano Bridge Bay Ridge Brooklyn NY Fall 2017 by Raoul Simon, on Flickr

Downtown by Paul Sableman, on Flickr

Central Park, 05.14.16 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Trick-Or-Treating On Burns Street by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

New York City: A View of Lower Manhattan by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_209 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

Brooklyn, NY by Eugene Rapp, on Flickr

Morningside Heights, 05.14.16 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Magnificent View of Manhattan at Dusk *A Beautiful Nature* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Brooklyn View of Lower Manhattan by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Financial District Manhattan NY Fall 2017 by Raoul Simon, on Flickr

New York City: A View of Lower Manhattan by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr

Explore Everyday, Explore Everything by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

DSC_8503 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Statue of Liberty by Rien van Bodegom, on Flickr

Gold Dusk by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

A Thousand Lights. by Johannes Spaethe, on Flickr

Canon 16-35mm L III Lens View of the World Trade Center Transportation Hub ("Oculus") by Bryan Carnathan, on Flickr

VicenteGomez_Antes by tallerdephotoshop uai, on Flickr

Smile by Steve Starer, on Flickr

The Charging Bull by Jimmy Emerson, DVM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Statue of Liberty V3 - Skyline by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

IMG_8960 by Phil, on Flickr

Yellow in the spotlight by Ineound, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

King Kong's View by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge By Night by Brian Knott, on Flickr

New York City on a cloudy day #newyorkcity #iphone8plus #photooftheday #travelphotography #cityscape #mobilephotography by Wayne Berry, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_185 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lower Manhattan by EldeeenExplores, on Flickr

This Black'nWhite Thing: Manhattan/New York (001) by Johannes Spaethe, on Flickr

Cityscape #32 by 15nperez01, on Flickr

NYC, United States - Manhattan Bridge by David Min, on Flickr

Speed of mind by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Daniel Wilson, on Flickr

Central Park by Ineound, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170416newyorkaerials_229-Edit-Edit-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_187 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

IMG_8960 by Phil, on Flickr

ny collage 1 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

King Kong's View by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by dchuyqca, on Flickr

IMG_3195 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trinity Church - 75 Broadway, Manhattan by Zoltan's stills, on Flickr

Central Park, New York by - Anita Ao, on Flickr

20170416newyorkaerials_505-Edit-2.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr

The Freedom Tower 🌉 by dchuyqca, on Flickr

Magnificent View of Manhattan at Dusk *A Beautiful Nature* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Brooklyn Heights Fall. by Rob Middleton, on Flickr

Urban Composition 2 by Vlad Shurigin, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge sunset [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sky over nyc by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

A Thousand Lights. by Johannes Spaethe, on Flickr

The End of Summer by Greg Pace, on Flickr

Yellow in the spotlight by Ineound, on Flickr

Times Square, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr

"To New York with Love in Loss" Artist-designed Piano by Jessica Browne-White, 2017 Sing for Hope Pianos, Willoughby Plaza, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City - Central Park by Paul Gallardo, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr

New York by Mario K, on Flickr

New York Skyline - From the Rockefeller by slim studios, on Flickr

City of Stars by Kev Walker ¦ 7 Million Views..Thank You, on Flickr

The Flatiron Building by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

3AM by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

https://residences.thebeekman.com/residences/penthouse


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_2533 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

_MG_0138 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

Central Park by June Marie, on Flickr

20170416newyorkaerials_462-Edit-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr

IMG_5276 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Trinity Church - 75 Broadway, Manhattan by Zoltan's stills, on Flickr

Looking by Bastian Balk, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Randy Caldwell, on Flickr

New York City by Kusi Seminario Behar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9946 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_0071 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_0048 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_0037 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_0011 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by Manuel Sainz, on Flickr

20170416newyorkaerials_301-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0150 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_9945 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_9949 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_9940 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_9882 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

Gateway Plaza Fountain (Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania) by Ken Lane, on Flickr

New York City by Chickenhawk55, on Flickr

Standing head and shoulders above by Adrian Badaraco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New-York by Jonathan Gallant, on Flickr

New York City 2017. Die Stadt, die niemals schläft und wo es nur COOL ist ... by Mondbasis Alpha 2, on Flickr

Vega by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

views 3 by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr

Views 2 by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr

Grand Central by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr

Top of the Rock - New York - Cityscape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr

_MG_0138 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

Essex House by June Marie, on Flickr

IMG_0011 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline from Manhattan Bridge, East River, New York, America - The Brooklyn Bridge was completed in 1883, it connects the boroughs of Manhattan and Brooklyn, spanning the East River. Its main span is 1,595 feet. On the left is the beautifu by Joe Price, on Flickr

IMG_0143 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

New York from an helicopter by Anna Port, on Flickr

009-WallStreet-Broadway-esq-Liberty-CuboRojo-de-IsamoNoguchi by Trazus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

photo by LiLing Pang, on Flickr

20141208-4034-United States.jpg by Petri Helenius, on Flickr

IMG_0061 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_0065 by Phil, on Flickr

Snowstorm by nycmayorsoffice, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan @night by Nam Luong, on Flickr

Grand Central Station, New York by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

Wall Street Bull by Gerd Schölkopf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Second Avenue by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan in black and white by Andrew Cline, on Flickr

View From the Empire State Building at Dusk by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

20141208-4034-United States.jpg by Petri Helenius, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by paul.wasneski, on Flickr

IMG_4269 by Phil, on Flickr

Sunrise in Manhattan by Bill.Photography, on Flickr

New York by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn bridge view by Jorn Vankrunkelsven, on Flickr

A stroll through Liberty State Park by Arindam Dasgupta, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Riyazi Muzammil, on Flickr

Banksy Clock Rat Running on Closed Bank Building 8378 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

201803155 New York City Midtown by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Vintage Subway Car, New York Transit Museum, Brooklyn, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

NYC on the Weekend by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Magical Lights by Fernando Dias, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center - Skating Rink by Barbara Elizabeth, on Flickr

Four tops (again) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

20161213-Travel-NewYork-USA-104 by Stuart Hamon, on Flickr

The ghost of W - 48st. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr

Yellow Cabs Rule ! by Brian Brady, on Flickr

r_180322055_beat0021_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

It's essential to remain humble by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan skyline from Hudson River by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

What is a Co-op? - Everything You Need to Know About NYC Co-ops by Elika Real Estate, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge view by Jorn Vankrunkelsven, on Flickr

Lincoln Center, NYC by Shaw Horton, on Flickr

20161213-Travel-NewYork-USA-104 by Stuart Hamon, on Flickr

Welcome to a New Day by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr

New York by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jungle by Arend Jan Wonink, on Flickr

NYC 212 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Worlds Most Famous Bridge || New York by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Hudson River by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Metropolis by Nicolas Jehly, on Flickr

New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge view by Jorn Vankrunkelsven, on Flickr

42nd Street by Adrian Badaraco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Jack Berman, on Flickr

Easter Sunday on Park Avenue -April 01, 2018 Photo by Scott Yeckes by Scott Yeckes, on Flickr

The Big Apple by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

_Flikr (63 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

_Flikr (51 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

_Flikr (2 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

Metropolis by Nicolas Jehly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04553.jpg by Jafar, on Flickr

_Flikr (52 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

Top of the Rock Observation Deck by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

_Flikr (39 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

NYC Easter Parade 2018 by June Marie, on Flickr

Worlds Most Famous Bridge || New York by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

2016-09-26 08.13.31 1 by everydayepisodes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatwon, NYC by Jack Berman, on Flickr

The Pond by June Marie, on Flickr

Does a tree grow in Brooklyn? by Chuck and Alice Riecks, on Flickr

IMG_7576 by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr

Money District || New York by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

missing the aesthetic but not the ice cold water seeping into my shoes by aaeemn, on Flickr

_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

2016-09-26 08.13.24 2 by everydayepisodes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roosevelt Island by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by hollandsemeester, on Flickr

West Wind by aka Buddy, on Flickr

The Big Apple by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

DSC04549.jpg by Jafar, on Flickr

IMG_3191-Pano NIK by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr

2016-09-26 08.13.12 1 by everydayepisodes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City Of Light || New York by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Money District || New York by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

New York skyline by Nicolas Fernandez, on Flickr

Shopping in the Rain by Robert S, on Flickr

The Piles by Jstearns7, on Flickr

Suspicion by Tina Leggio, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline by Brian Knott, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

christos-greece said:


> West Wind by aka Buddy, on Flickr


 :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Liberty Island by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Liberty Island by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

NYCS5956 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline, New York City. USA. by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr

LaGuardia International Airport, Queens, New York by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Untitled by Hui Huang, on Flickr

Colours of New York by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Cityscape by elbrozzie, on Flickr

DSCF9354 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr

DSCF9365 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr

DSCF9357 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr

DSCF9348 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr

New York City 2016 by Charlie Bridge, on Flickr

New York Police Department 6th Precinct Bomb Squad by bluelineofny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00176 by Jorge Hernandez, on Flickr

IMG_6860adj by Addy Ho, on Flickr

IMG_6865adj by Addy Ho, on Flickr

Empire State Building from the Hudson River, New York. by Trev Eales, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr

Legoland by Linda Powell, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Alexander Shannon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Find beauty in everyday life by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

The South Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada by Mike Sirotin, on Flickr

The George Washington Bridge at Sunset by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

New York City at Sunset from George Washington Bridge by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

DSCF9365 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr

Untitled by Hui Huang, on Flickr

In a New York Minute.... by Johannes S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2172 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

IMG_2129 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

IMG_2120 by Mike Neilan, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Lne Exposure by John McGraw, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at Night by John McGraw, on Flickr

Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

October 2017 Midnight Moment by Times Square NYC, on Flickr

New York New York by lucas anthony, on Flickr

Park Avenue South by June Marie, on Flickr

Evening in New York by Carlos Asuero Salcedo, on Flickr

2016-09-26 08.13.25 1 by everydayepisodes, on Flickr

_Flikr (7 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

Sunset in Manhattan by Carlos Asuero Salcedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0276 by Anthony, on Flickr

_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center by ap0013, on Flickr

subway by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Javier Parigini, on Flickr

27 on 27th by Heatherwood Luxury Rentals, on Flickr

_Flikr (67 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr


----------



## steveve

Recent skyline photos of mine:
More will be found on my Flickr

New York City Skyline 2018 by steveve, on Flickr

Hudson Yards by steveve, on Flickr

New York City Skyline 2018 by steveve, on Flickr

New York City Skyline 2018 by steveve, on Flickr

New York City Skyline 2018 by steveve, on Flickr

New York City Skyline 2018 by steveve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1348_0356FL by David Benyukhis, on Flickr

Aerial view of the New York City skyline by Danny Gallegos, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

Untitled by Petri Helenius, on Flickr

Apocalyptic NYC by jst_pictures, on Flickr

Manhattan View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Big Apple by Nicolas Jehly, on Flickr

Breathless|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr

Sunset in Manhattan by Carlos Asuero Salcedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Manhattan Bridge, NYC *A Popular Landmark* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, New York, New York by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Times Square - New York by DerHarlekin, on Flickr

Empire State Building by - Anita Ao, on Flickr

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

DSCF9354 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Manhattan bound from Governors Island. by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr

other-kuala-lumpur-malaysia-highways-cityscapes-roads-architecture-gallery-1920x1080 (1) by Muhammad Makram, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center/New York by Andreas Mühlbauer, on Flickr

Downtown from Brooklyn Bridge by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

IMG_1939 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1954 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lower Manhattan, New York, New York by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Empire State at night by Esté Beerwinkel, on Flickr

201009070004 by Frank Lynch, on Flickr

Frozen Hudson by amrat.sunny, on Flickr

200909080028 by Frank Lynch, on Flickr

NYC - Bronx: Yankee Stadium by Wally Gobetz, on Flickr

DSC_2992 by Ben Hagen, on Flickr

NYCT 207 Street Yard with SMEE cars by R36 Coach, on Flickr

DSC00034.jpg by Zeno Gill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dormant Garden by Anne Marie Clarke, on Flickr

CSC_0412 by Bill D, on Flickr

200910310008 copy by Frank Lynch, on Flickr

Citi Field, 04/18/18: if you were registered to use the Clear Lane, entry was a breeze - otherwise, you had to wait on a long line (IMG_8576) by Gary Dunaier, on Flickr

27 on 27th by Heatherwood Luxury Rentals, on Flickr

Graffiti by Stan Wiechers, on Flickr

Williamsburg Bridge in New York City by Eddie Velasquez, on Flickr

P4220449 by Jerry Quartley, on Flickr

2018-4-23 J line - Van Siclen Av station by petespix75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Financial District, Manhattan by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan from Newport Lighthouse Park by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Curves by NY 大醉俠, on Flickr

DSC00898 by Dmitriy Ivanov, on Flickr

Sakura Matsuri Festival, Brooklyn Botanic Garden, April 2018 by subherwal, on Flickr

Untitled by Scherries, on Flickr

Sakura Matsuri Festival, Brooklyn Botanic Garden, April 2018 by subherwal, on Flickr

People in Tompkins Square Park while the crew tears down the stage from the May Day Punk Rock Festival after all the bands finished early and a speaker spoke. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

18042018-DSC_4310 by Florian GALINDO, on Flickr

18042018-DSC_4305 by Florian GALINDO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Times Square by SAMRAT BANERJEE, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan from Newport Lighthouse Park by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

P1040041 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

P1040117 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

The Oculus - By Santiago Calatrava by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

The Last Three - Rhino Stacking Sculpture - Astor Place NYC 0722 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Manhattan by Night by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

The Last Three - Rhino Stacking Sculpture - Astor Place NYC 0738 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Early evening in New York by Robert Borden, on Flickr

New York 😍 Wonderful view by valeriaconti136, on Flickr

Financial District, Manhattan by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

San Remo 1 of 2 by Nghi Huynh, on Flickr

The Last Three - Rhino Stacking Sculpture - Astor Place NYC 0736 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Hudson River by Lee Rogers, on Flickr

High Line 02 W14th Street by YUICHI, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

Nice Photos as usual but there's some out of thread picture here


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr

Untitled by Toby Harvard, on Flickr

New York, Ground Zero by Bert, on Flickr

New York, Ground Zero by Bert, on Flickr

Yellow Sunset, New York, New York by Hilary Bachelder, on Flickr

New York by Keith Morgan, on Flickr

..LINE OF SIGHT.. by Rich Zoeller Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge by Bryan Leung, on Flickr

New York, the Grid by Lei Han, on Flickr

M&M by Joyce and Steve, on Flickr

IMG_0445 by Rob Lannan Jr, on Flickr

_MG_6988 by Jason Baghurst, on Flickr

Times Square Call by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

IMG_7576 by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

128/365 by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

P1010948 by roger janssen, on Flickr

B0282043 by roger janssen, on Flickr

P1010794 by roger janssen, on Flickr

A0270174-2 by roger janssen, on Flickr

P1010766-2 by roger janssen, on Flickr

A0280847-4 by roger janssen, on Flickr

B0261945-2 by roger janssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

When in New York City... by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

Reaching for the Sky by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Manhattan on the Edge of Night by Robert Cross, on Flickr

With a winter afternoon in New York. by Andres Glez, on Flickr

View from 30 Rock by Kathleen Maher, on Flickr

SoHo Art by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr

All is Green by Danny Daly, on Flickr

New York_ 4273 by Martin Panzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leaving Midtown by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

Does a tree grow in Brooklyn? by Chuck and Alice Riecks, on Flickr

New York Ferry Port by Michael Davies, on Flickr

IMG_7547_8_9_tonemapped by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr

IMG_7612_3_4_tonemapped by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr

IMG_7576 by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1037 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1051 by Phil, on Flickr

City night by Jason Ottomano, on Flickr

Manhattan by Gary McGovern, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

A0280847-4 by roger janssen, on Flickr

Reach for the stars by steve edreff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Touch of Pink by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Reflections by Dave Curtin, on Flickr

Sunset Over New York by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

IMG_1046 by Phil, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan by Gary McGovern, on Flickr

Let your eyes wander by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

Vessel Underway by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Nothing like that NYC skyline 🗽💞🌃 by Cassiana ELL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Lights by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

New York City... by EHA73, on Flickr

IMG_4570 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4643 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4659 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4698 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4577 by Phil, on Flickr

City Snappers by Emma McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A0280847-4 by roger janssen, on Flickr

IMG_4579 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4576 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4587 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4585 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4611 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4575 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline by -Simulacrum-, on Flickr

IMG_4752 by Phil, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Reflections by Dave Curtin, on Flickr

City night by Jason Ottomano, on Flickr

Night Lights by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Manhattan, NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Trying To Illuminate A Clouded Heart by Carol Maza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn sunset park by Jérémie Dias, on Flickr

A0011607-3 by roger janssen, on Flickr

New York, NY - 6/7/15 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

Top Of The Rock by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Pink Sunset, Manhattan, NYC by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

The 7 emerges by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr

Empire-City-New-York-Manhattan-Bridge-Brooklyn-Nig[email protected]2x - Copy by Postcards and Whatever, on Flickr

Reach for the stars by steve edreff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NY Brooklyn Shoot with Nicole E by Michael Dillon, on Flickr

New York City by Luke Price, on Flickr

New York City by Luke Price, on Flickr

Picture Worthy by Derek Boen, on Flickr

New York, NY - 6/7/15 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

black-and-white-skyline-photography-building-city-skyscraper-urban-new-york-cityscape-downtown-landmark-monochrome-tower-block-metropolis-neighbourhood-urban-area-monochrome-photography-residential-area-human-settl by STYLIANOS VARVOUNIS, on Flickr

architecture-sky-skyline-building-city-home-skyscraper-new-york-manhattan-cityscape-downtown-tower-usa-america-modern-tower-block-atlantic-metropolis-condominium-neighbourhood-big-apple-urban-area-residential-area- by STYLIANOS VARVOUNIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tommy & Madison - Madison Square Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Spring April 2015 People walking on Brooklyn Bridge, New York United States by Edi Chen, on Flickr

NYC skyline during Pride 2018. Viewed from Hoboken, NJ by Ross Turiano, on Flickr

Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Needle by the church - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Car Wash on 10th Avenue - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

BRYANT PARK LAWN by Mike Carey, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

New Jersey and New York City by NASA Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NY by Alessandro Bonis, on Flickr

New York City by Jb Ticao, on Flickr

Visiting by Eric Galton, on Flickr

Twilight of Manhattan, New York City by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

Rooftop Concert by Steven Bornholtz, on Flickr

Snowstorm - W22nd street, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Hot Summer Nights by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D3_0519 by nylab123, on Flickr

Upper East Side City Scape by Warren Reed, on Flickr

We're Obsessed by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

View of New York City's Worlds Trade Center from across the Hudson River. by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr

World Trade Center Transportation Hub in New York City, USA by Marco Verch, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Jesus Curiel, on Flickr

Manhattanhenge 2018 by Jon Wojan, on Flickr

B&W by Yosleisy Valdes Hernandez, on Flickr

Julie (36 of 37) by ALL N Y C E E Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Washington Square Park by BABAK, on Flickr

A0280847-4 by roger janssen, on Flickr

Broadway & 49th by Jon Wojan, on Flickr

43rd & 8th by Jon Wojan, on Flickr

Columbus Circle by Jon Wojan, on Flickr

P6260466-2 by Jon Wojan, on Flickr

The Oculus NYC by lesly valdez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Financial District at the Blue Hour by Todd Shaffer, on Flickr

A hazy evening by gags9999, on Flickr

New York City Skyline, Lower Manhattan over Hudson River from Jersey City with Rocky Shore and Long Exposure Water Blur by Greg DuBois, on Flickr

New-York from the Empire State Building (US) by Cédric Mayence, on Flickr

Postcard of New York City by Steven Green, on Flickr

9/11 Memorial Lights - 15th Anniversary by Ryan McKee, on Flickr

New York midtown panorama by night by Matheus Swanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York, NY - 5/28/17 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

New_York_City_Cityscape_Black_White_photography_140 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

H&M by Karina, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Davien Orion, on Flickr

New York City by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

Broadway & 55th by Jon Wojan, on Flickr

Central Park at night by Augustas Kemežys, on Flickr

Manhattanhenge 2018 by Jon Wojan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Finito by Elyssa Drivas, on Flickr

New York, NY - 8/1/17 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

NYC by Alessandro Bonis, on Flickr

New York, NY - 7/31/17 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_266 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

New_York_City_Cityscape_Black_White_photography_146 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

Julie (23 of 37) by ALL N Y C E E Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York, NY - 1/13/18 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

New York, NY - 8/1/17 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_255 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_254 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_257 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_263 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

@ the Top of the Rock by Eric Galton, on Flickr

Twilight of Manhattan, New York City by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9/11 Memorial by Jeremy Mularella, on Flickr

230fifth by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Benches with a View by Goldpanda94, on Flickr

Watchtower by Karina, on Flickr

Solemn by erik witsoe, on Flickr

City Scape by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Nightfall by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Sunset by Tiara Rae Photography, on Flickr

Dusk at Times Suqare Manhattan, New York United State by Edi Chen, on Flickr

Finito by Elyssa Drivas, on Flickr

New York, NY - 5/28/17 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Davien Orion, on Flickr

Broadway & 49th by Jon Wojan, on Flickr

View of Manhattan skyline from Governors Island by Al, on Flickr

New York City by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mist cuts through @ Empire State by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Night Moves by Jason Devaun, on Flickr

Empire State and Chrysler Building NYC by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

Oculus New York by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co - @thelastminute, on Flickr

Reyhan_Up by Semih Palancı, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline from Roosevelt Island by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

Emptied Pier by Baojun Huang, on Flickr

Reflective lake by Valentin Stanciu, on Flickr

Large Apple by Ryan Stanis, on Flickr

new-york-city-cityscape-skyline-with-statue-of-liberty-************_339298199 by Daniel Zamir, on Flickr

New_York_City_Cityscape_Black_White_photography_133 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

New York, NY - 5/29/18 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan under the Brooklyn Bridge by Valentin Stanciu, on Flickr

NYC by Ben Zuzolo, on Flickr

new-york-city-cityscape-skyline-with-statue-of-liberty-************_339298199 by Daniel Zamir, on Flickr

New York City by Joseph O. Holmes, on Flickr

At the top and beyond! by Karina, on Flickr

Above New York City by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

@ the Top of the Rock by Eric Galton, on Flickr

Reyhan_Up by Semih Palancı, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NY Brooklyn Shoot with Nicole E by Michael Dillon, on Flickr

Groyns At Brooklyn by Paul Mirfin, on Flickr

Street of Manhattan by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr

Untitled by Kate Brown, on Flickr

New York from the sky by Noti Nabox, on Flickr

New York, NY - 5/28/17 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

A million stories by Jason Martin, on Flickr

B&W by Yosleisy Valdes Hernandez, on Flickr

Sorority Bid Day by Farmingdale State College, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan by caboose_rodeo, on Flickr

NYC by Tim Stoeckel, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Manhattan. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

February Vacation from the Big Apple by Thea Prum, on Flickr

Cityscape by erichudson78, on Flickr

Broadway & 55th by Jon Wojan, on Flickr

View of Manhattan skyline from Governors Island by Al, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Each new day bring something different, just go with it by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

Untitled by Kate Brown, on Flickr

USA // New York City // Manhattan South by Michael S. Schwarzer, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline from Roosevelt Island by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

Emptied Pier by Baojun Huang, on Flickr

Before the storm by John Gillespie, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

New York, NY - 7/31/17 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Top Of The Rock View by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wildbloom2020, on Flickr

View from 30 Rock by Kathleen Maher, on Flickr

Tulip Break, Oldie by Steven Oldak, on Flickr

Norwegian Gem by Catfish108, on Flickr

New York October 2016 049 by Helen, on Flickr

take me home by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oculus, NYC by Jonathan zhong, on Flickr

Buffalo City Hall by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

D Train D Train, Downtown Bound by William (Will) Zayas Cruz, on Flickr

DSC_0930 by Valentin Marcon, on Flickr

IMG_9136 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

crosswalk by hollow sidewalks, on Flickr

DSC_0991 by Valentin Marcon, on Flickr

Times Square by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oculus by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

IMG_8346 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Old Money, New Money by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Sunset, Frozen Hudson, Freedom Tower, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

IMG_9832 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

View from Brooklyn Bridfge Park by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

IMG_8294 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

High Line - New York City by Marty Gowan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

street fair by Kendra Drischler, on Flickr

High Line Reflections by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

IMG_6677 by ShellyS, on Flickr

NY street by Iza E, on Flickr

General Sherman Horseback Civil War Statue with Angel 8291 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

High Line - New York City by Marty Gowan, on Flickr

Seamen's Church Institute by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

A Walk in the Rain by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Hands at Work by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Life Moments by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Untitled by Joe Pan, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

NYSE (2018) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

AMTRAK/METRO-NORTH--703 appr 125th Street WB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

East Village Books by YouTuber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan looking to the Central Park by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr

NYC by Karina, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Queensboro Bridge at Blue Hour by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

NEW YORK SUBWAYS--2390 at 96th Street OB. 1 of 2 by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

DSC_0988 by Valentin Marcon, on Flickr

Streets of New York by Daniel Delgado, on Flickr

B00000033 by Simon Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Luke Price, on Flickr

New York City by Luke Price, on Flickr

Picture Worthy by Derek Boen, on Flickr

Madison Avenue by Montse, on Flickr

B00000032 by Simon Lewis, on Flickr

X2OWN.jpg by Nga Tran, on Flickr

Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

High Line / i was high by Joe Pan, on Flickr

A couple of women trying to hail a taxi at 5th Avenue and 58th Street. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City on a cloudy day #newyorkcity #iphone8plus #photooftheday #travelphotography #cityscape #mobilephotography by Wayne Berry, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by f., on Flickr

New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_217 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr

Colors of New York by Michał Banach, on Flickr

King Kong's View by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Walking around Columbus Circle New York. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

new-york-city-cityscape-skyline-with-statue-of-liberty-************_339298199 by Tv An, on Flickr

Oculus New York by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co - @thelastminute, on Flickr

postmodernism by luke kurtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC streets by M B Ahmed, on Flickr

New York City by Brandon Minieri, on Flickr

New York Waterway Bus 175 ist am 25.07.2017 in New York City unterwegs. by Markus Wagner, on Flickr

Empire State Building (5){Flickr} by Geoff Ogden, on Flickr

Welcome to Little Italy by Noti Nabox, on Flickr

Fall Foliage (4 of 6, from 2015) of NE New Jersey and Distant Manhattan Skyline NY from Rifle Camp Park of Woodland Park NJ by M & E Raine, on Flickr

[2018_08_05] Brooklyn Bridge by Shaun Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Holga HL-C by Sandman Design, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

Wall Street by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_1030693 by David Laundra, on Flickr

ParkRepose copy by David Laundra, on Flickr

Reaching for Wall Street by Brian Huculak, on Flickr

Bird's eye view over Midtown Manhattan by Eugene Huang, on Flickr

SkylineSunsetDec19 by David Laundra, on Flickr

OldNew by David Laundra, on Flickr

P1000450 by David Laundra, on Flickr

ParkWide1_16 by David Laundra, on Flickr

PinkMirror by David Laundra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SupermanBuildingSM by David Laundra, on Flickr

ColumbusCircleTwilight by David Laundra, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, 10.16.6 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

_DSC0133 by Camden Wong, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Newport Saturday Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

@ the Top of the Rock by Eric Galton, on Flickr

manhattan by luke kurtis, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Liberty State Park #6 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










Liberty State Park #15 by Keith Michael, on Flickr










Untitled by Lemur Graphics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Split. by Johannes Spaethe, on Flickr

Answers by Italo Faria do Valle, on Flickr

In The Mix by street level, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, New York City, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Canal Street NYC by Christian Montone, on Flickr

Rain possible tonight - 10th Avenue, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

P1000342 by David Laundra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9847 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

Streets of Manhattan 18 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr

IMG_2008 by Phil, on Flickr

Financial District Views 3 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr

World Trade Center 19 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr

Downtown Glimpse by Alexander Pellegrin, on Flickr

Wall Street 6 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9946 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_0071 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_0048 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_0037 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

IMG_0011 by MeiaGeddes, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Joseph, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Brian, on Flickr

an evening stroll by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

DANGER by John St John, on Flickr

View from "Top of the Rock" by Somsubhra Chatterjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2031 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

View from "Top of the Rock" by Somsubhra Chatterjee, on Flickr

Magnificent View of Manhattan at Dusk *A Beautiful Nature* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

W42nd Street Evening Rush - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Lights in The City by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr

Pier 40, Hudson River Park, from One World Trade Center by Mary and Andrew, on Flickr

New York City by Ethan Vogt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEW YORK CITY by Ibekwe Daniel, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Marcus Powell, on Flickr

911 Tribute Light 3 by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

W42nd Street Evening Rush - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Metal Works by Daniel Juskowiak, on Flickr

Lower Midtown by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges, from One World Trade Center by Mary and Andrew, on Flickr

NYC 2018 by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Flora Manata, on Flickr

New York City - 2018 by lauraneimantas, on Flickr

Flatiron District by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Hearts in the Gutter by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

One Way by Flora Manata, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island, 11.06.16 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

72nd and Broadway - New York, NY by RSH3339, on Flickr

20180719_2756 Williamsburg Bridge in New York by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FLY LIKE AN EAGLE by JüX Hummer, on Flickr

NEW YORK CITY by Ibekwe Daniel, on Flickr

Vintage New York by Ron Carnavil, on Flickr

United We Stand by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr

IMG_2014 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

IMG_2026 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

IMG_2031 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

IMG_2048 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

911 Tribute Light 3 by Tuhin Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WATER TAXI AMIDST SKYLINE...20180907_2018 HUNTERS POINT SOUTH PARK_D85_4929 by BONNIE FORMAN-FRANCO, on Flickr

Chrysler Building Cityscape - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NEW YORK CITY by Ibekwe Daniel, on Flickr

United Nations Building by Steven Bornholtz, on Flickr

ParkTree by David Laundra, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Ralph Cherubin, on Flickr

Reaching for Wall Street by Brian Huculak, on Flickr

Horned Girl Crossing 2nd Ave by Cliff Haymes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

Wall Street by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr

New York by Erik Gross, on Flickr

People on 42nd Street in front of Grand Central Terminal. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn bridge in New York city, USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

St-Patrick’s Cathedral, NYC by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

A Weather Affair by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr

Rochester NY by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

2018_1025_PhotoPlusExpoNYC_CS_175 by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Summer 2015 Flatiron Building at Fifth Avenue and taxi cabs, New York USA by Edi Chen, on Flickr

red dress at top of the rock in new york - joe marquez hasselblad x1d B0001990 by Joe Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Manhattan by Tom Menzie, on Flickr

L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Ric Montiel, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Times square - a wide angle view by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Manhattan Sunrise by David.Bridges, on Flickr

Sunset over the Empire State Building by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Manhattan Bridge, NYC *A Popular Landmark* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, New York, New York by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Times Square - New York by DerHarlekin, on Flickr

Empire State Building by - Anita Ao, on Flickr

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

DSCF9354 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bryant Park looking up at the Empire State Building. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

New York in colors by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

New York City by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Autumn in New York by NYC_ryanb, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue Light Trail by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr

New York City, 2018 by James Gill, on Flickr

Manhattan's NEW One World Trade Center by Alain Secretan (ASITRAC), on Flickr

citybike by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flatiron building, New york USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr

New York Nights by Aránzazu, on Flickr

New York City by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Manhattan Sunrise by David.Bridges, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue Light Trail by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr

Cityscape in the Flatiron District, NYC by Craig James, on Flickr

St-Patrick’s Cathedral, NYC by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

DSC00035 by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hudson Yards Tower with Triangle Balcony 4589 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

Passing the Statue of Liberty - New York by Nick LaBorde, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge in New York city, USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline | Towards Central Park by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Subway, New York. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Cityscape in the Flatiron District, NYC by Craig James, on Flickr

Cityscape of New york city with sunset and light from city and harbor by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Pond by June Marie, on Flickr

Manhattan by Bernd Speck, on Flickr

Central Park by Tel, on Flickr

Empire Sunset by Rob Middleton, on Flickr

The Manhattan rush by Tom Grey, on Flickr

LA BELLEZA DEL ATARDECER. THE BEAUTY OF THE SUNSET. NEW YORK CITY. by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr

don't kill my vibe by Andrew Mohrer, on Flickr

Anjelys Shoot83 by Marquis Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1434 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

IMG_1792 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

Albany Transit Light by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr

New York City by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

View of lower Manhattan, the Financial District - Sony A7R III by SnyderPix, on Flickr

Madison Square Park Skyline - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge, New York city skyline USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

philho-cityscape-nyc-8th-avenue by Philippe Lhote, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Smiling Selfies at the 9/11 Memoral, New York. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

People and buildings. New York City. by Emilio Ortiz Guinand, on Flickr

Untitled by Toby Harvard, on Flickr

Hoboken - New York City sunset view by David Pirmann, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-27 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

Hudson River, New York by Rob, on Flickr

At lunch by Karina, on Flickr

New York city skyline with urban skyscrapers at sunset, NYC USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Manhattan bound from Governors Island. by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr

other-kuala-lumpur-malaysia-highways-cityscapes-roads-architecture-gallery-1920x1080 (1) by Muhammad Makram, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center/New York by Andreas Mühlbauer, on Flickr

Downtown from Brooklyn Bridge by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

IMG_1939 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1954 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01986 by Nelson Christopher Ala, on Flickr

Roosevelt island by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-24 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-27 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-9 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-10 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

NYC Skyline From Brooklin b&w-1 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan by Bernd Speck, on Flickr

The Chrysler Building by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

NYC 791 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

NYC by FOXTROT|ROMEO, on Flickr

Evening commute - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Untitled by Ryan Chanman, on Flickr

2018_1025_PhotoPlusExpoNYC_CS_131 by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

New York city with skyscrapers at dusk, NYC USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

8th Avenue by Philippe Lhote, on Flickr

New York City rooftops by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Une rue à New York, New York, USA by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr

Two Bridges from WTC by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr

School bus... by Philippe Lhote, on Flickr

New York City - School Bus - 07/09/18 by Jérémy P, on Flickr

Rear view of Statue of liberty Manhattan New York in background, NYC USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Cityscape / Nightscape 006 by Cal Yee, on Flickr

New York Cityscape / Nightscape 005 by Cal Yee, on Flickr

NYC Manhattan building skyline by Cal Yee, on Flickr

New York Cityscape / Nightscape by Cal Yee, on Flickr

New York Cityscape / Nightscape by Cal Yee, on Flickr

New York City by cj13822, on Flickr

Fall in New York City. by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

To sightsee | The Charging Bull & Fearless Girl, New York. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Greyman/album/63416/?page=3


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/photo/1208783/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Pics by Varlamov


----------



## christos-greece

Mist cuts through @ Empire State by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

IMG_8582 by Phil, on Flickr

Hoboken - New York City sunset view by David Pirmann, on Flickr

NY by Dante Laurini Junior, on Flickr

20141208-4044-United States.jpg by Petri Helenius, on Flickr

The Oculus by Martin Grancic, on Flickr

The spot for the shot by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Tourist and locals at the Top of the Rock Observatory, Feb. 2018 by Jorge Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Myself! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

FDR Drive, Midtown East Sunset Scene by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

New York by Raul Atienza, on Flickr

New York (Balade sur la High Line), New York City, USA by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr

IMG_1147 by Ignacio Pavone, on Flickr

New York Sep 2018 by Chris Campbell, on Flickr

Time square selfie by Frédéric Lefebvre - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St-Patrick’s Cathedral nyc by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

IMG_1782 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

New York by Raul Atienza, on Flickr

POD 51 hôtel NYC by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

New York (Balade sur la High Line), New York City, USA by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr

Urban Jungle by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

New York City, NY by Akos Leopold, on Flickr

Female tourist looking at camera by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by Keith Morgan, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park Waterfront - Kawasaki Ninja ZX14 by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Glory of Commerce, GCT 2 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Stock Images by Perfectionist Reviews, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Trying To Illuminate A Clouded Heart by Carol Maza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

February Vacation from the Big Apple by Thea Prum, on Flickr

NYC Skyline From Brooklin b&w-1 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

Cityscape by erichudson78, on Flickr

Good Morning New York City by Greg Pace, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-9 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-10 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

rochester NY by Chris Shea, on Flickr

Midtown by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr

NYC in December by Chris, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline view after sunset from Brooklyn Bridge Park. by Brian Irwin, on Flickr

New York City by Hoàng Cường, on Flickr

Aerial view of Central Park, New York. Original image from Carol M. Highsmith’s America, Library of Congress collection. Digitally enhanced by rawpixel. by Rawpixel Ltd, on Flickr

Sleep Of No Dreaming by NYCfSTOP_, on Flickr

In a festive mood - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York Sep 2018 by Chris Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Trade Center by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Big City by Angel Flores, on Flickr

NYC in December by Chris, on Flickr

rochester NY by Chris Shea, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

IMG_1782 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

cityscape_night_new_york_130865_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

DSCF0180 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Luke Price, on Flickr

New York City by Luke Price, on Flickr

Picture Worthy by Derek Boen, on Flickr

New York, NY - 6/7/15 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

City Skyline by Maddy B Clark, on Flickr

1Q5A2744 by Linda Grant, on Flickr

New York City December 2018 #nyc #newyork #city #bigapple #empirestate #cityscape #blackandwhite #noir #night #streetshots #street #city #metropolis #travel by tim.smith2001, on Flickr

NYC Twilight -3614-07-18- by William (Will) Zayas Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Oculus by Mohammad Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge to Downtown NYC by kirit prajapati, on Flickr

DSC06026 by Casey Cyan, on Flickr

Rooftop! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

NYC from Top of the Rock by Linda Grant, on Flickr

X1004990 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

New York City December 2018 #nyc #newyork #city #bigapple #empirestate #cityscape #blackandwhite #noir #night #streetshots #street #city #metropolis #travel by tim.smith2001, on Flickr

New York (Balade sur la High Line), New York City, USA by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rockefeller Center by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center Christmas Tree And Ice Rink by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Columbus Circle by John St John, on Flickr

New York City by Matt Lino, on Flickr

Trip to NYC - October 2017 by Damien BOTTURA, on Flickr

IMG_20180113_084527_695 by Marcelo Rodigerio, on Flickr

Streets of New York City by jesse clemens, on Flickr

New York City by vondrell, on Flickr

NYCStreetsART_BDMCArt1 by Sandi Beaudoin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Cityscape by Matthew Perry, on Flickr

Police dept by Karina, on Flickr

New York City Manhattan skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

If there's something strange... 👻 by Lee Chu, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Midtown Holiday Walk with Leena by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

L1004522.jpg by Adrian Mojica, on Flickr

Manhattan @night by elmarfis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York (Balade sur la High Line), New York City, USA by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr

City Night Lights - East 42nd street, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Oculus by Mohammad Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

LA BELLEZA DEL ATARDECER. THE BEAUTY OF THE SUNSET. NEW YORK CITY. by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr

DSC06026 by Casey Cyan, on Flickr

Thanksgiving Weekend in NYC by Rodney Dunning, on Flickr

New York City December 2018 #nyc #newyork #city #bigapple #empirestate #cityscape #blackandwhite #noir #night #streetshots #street #city #metropolis #travel by tim.smith2001, on Flickr

In a festive mood - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Rockefeller Center - Skating Rink by Barbara Elizabeth, on Flickr

Four tops (again) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

20161213-Travel-NewYork-USA-104 by Stuart Hamon, on Flickr

The ghost of W - 48st. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr

IMG_0354-26 by Matt Meier, on Flickr

IMG_0503-6 by Matt Meier, on Flickr

Christmas In New York_Rockefeller Center Angels by 161 Photography by 161 Photography, on Flickr

IMG_0582-53 by Matt Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0065 by Phil, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge view by Jorn Vankrunkelsven, on Flickr

What is a Co-op? - Everything You Need to Know About NYC Co-ops by Elika Real Estate, on Flickr

New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

_Flikr (51 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

_Flikr (63 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

Hot Summer Nights by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan skyline from Weehawken by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

IMG_6727 by Adam Lindley, on Flickr

IMG_0936-37 by Matt Meier, on Flickr

USA New York city and Manhattan top view from hot air balloon by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Thanksgiving Weekend in NYC by Rodney Dunning, on Flickr

Christmas at Rockefeller Center by Lee Chu, on Flickr

Keep On Dancing by Carol Maza, on Flickr

IMG_1027-100 by Matt Meier, on Flickr

IMG_1143-60 by Matt Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square by night by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: Looking down on New York City at night [OC] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Night time sky line by Damian Cook, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center Christmas Tree by Eric, on Flickr

The Christmas tree by erichudson78, on Flickr

City Night Lights - East 42nd street, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC Holiday - Radio City Music Hall by The Flying Inn, on Flickr

New YorkBW0612 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr

Stick by Michael IANNELLI, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Park Pilings by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Street Art NYC 2018 by Drew Baker, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_0941-42 by Matt Meier, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

rushingly waiting by hydRometra, on Flickr

East Village Books by YouTuber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC - 06 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York City Skyline from Empire State Building by aaronjayjack, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park Pilings by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Nyc Skyline by Christopher Newton, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline, New York City, USA by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

VIA by Hans-Wolfgang Hawerkamp, on Flickr

City colors in Autumn - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glory of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

IMG_1464 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline, New York City, USA by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

New York City Skyline from Empire State Building by aaronjayjack, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Rob Green, on Flickr

IMG_0879-5 by Matt Meier, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

I could watch pictures of NY all day. The mother of all cities.


----------



## christos-greece

New York City in Reflection by FILIBERTO MAIDA, on Flickr

Keep On Dancing by Carol Maza, on Flickr

The Late Show by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

NYC - 06 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC - 03 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at Night, New York City, USA by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_0984-73 by Matt Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial View NYC by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Traffic lights by Stuart Thompson, on Flickr

New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New Yorks Midtown Skyline. by Rob Middleton, on Flickr

New York City in Reflection by FILIBERTO MAIDA, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline, New York City, USA by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline and Brooklyn Bridge at Sunrise, New York City, USA by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

rainy taxy by Sara Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC - Urban winter colors # 060 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Urban Canyon - Midtown, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

5th Avenue, Manhattan, NYC by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Streets of New York by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Cityscape by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

NEW YORK by P R, on Flickr

Manhattan At Night-3204 by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

New York City by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

NYSets by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of the New York City skyline by Danny Gallegos, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

Untitled by Petri Helenius, on Flickr

Apocalyptic NYC by jst_pictures, on Flickr

Manhattan View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, New York, New York by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Empire State at night by Esté Beerwinkel, on Flickr

DSC00034.jpg by Zeno Gill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People on 42nd Street in front of Grand Central Terminal. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

Wall Street by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr

New York by Erik Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18042018-DSC_4305 by Florian GALINDO, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Times Square by SAMRAT BANERJEE, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan from Newport Lighthouse Park by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

P1040041 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

P1040117 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

The Oculus - By Santiago Calatrava by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

The Last Three - Rhino Stacking Sculpture - Astor Place NYC 0722 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Manhattan by Night by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

The Last Three - Rhino Stacking Sculpture - Astor Place NYC 0738 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In the Village by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Broadway by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

New York Skyline - View From Central Park by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

New York West Side Skyline by Clarence Holmes, on Flickr

201903076 New York City Flatiron District by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Saint Patrick's Day Parade, NYC by lotosleo, on Flickr

NY fisheye by Francis Mansell, on Flickr

Lost among giants by Àngels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline with urban skyscrapers at sunset, NYC USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan Island by Ian Pears, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge in New York city, USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Good evening, Manhattan! by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge by Bex Walton, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr

New York by Erik Gross, on Flickr

People on 42nd Street in front of Grand Central Terminal. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under Construction by Alison Frank, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Superheroes and villains - Times Square, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

September 11th by Martin Grancic, on Flickr

View from the Brooklyn Bridge pedestrian walkway - Lower Manhattan by Charles, on Flickr

DSCF3581-Modifier-1 by steph-55, on Flickr

Manhattan 6th Avenue - Looking towards Downtown-6268 by Rick Rechtman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under Construction by Alison Frank, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Superheroes and villains - Times Square, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

September 11th by Martin Grancic, on Flickr

View from the Brooklyn Bridge pedestrian walkway - Lower Manhattan by Charles, on Flickr

DSCF3581-Modifier-1 by steph-55, on Flickr

Manhattan 6th Avenue - Looking towards Downtown-6268 by Rick Rechtman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn bridge by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

World Trade Center by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge, NYC by Yannis "aspygr" Raf, on Flickr

XPRO5068 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Vessel Stair Case Sculpture Dingus at Hudson Yards 4190 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Broadway by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

View on Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge by Alexander Zhukau, on Flickr

Fading Love by Somsubhra Chatterjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan by Dawn by Rutger Smulders Photography, on Flickr

View on Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge by Alexander Zhukau, on Flickr

XPRO5019 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Urban shapes & reflections - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Visiting The Vessel Sculpture at Hudson Yards 4155 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

NYC Sunset by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

Downtown New York City by Daria-Maret Geller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Architecture Automobile new York by Sorted You, on Flickr

Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

New York by Keith Morgan, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park Waterfront - Kawasaki Ninja ZX14 by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Glory of Commerce, GCT 2 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Stock Images by Perfectionist Reviews, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Trying To Illuminate A Clouded Heart by Carol Maza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline with urban skyscrapers at sunset, NYC USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan Island by Ian Pears, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge in New York city, USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Good evening, Manhattan! by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

The Vessel by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr

Grand Central March 11,2019 by Michael An, on Flickr

New YorkBW0944 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr

Governors Island, 05.12.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birds and the city by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

Urban Geometry by Dr. Dektol & Mr. Hypo, on Flickr

A bus to "explore"  by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Walk in the Park by Decaseconds, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Photos By RM, on Flickr

Manhattan skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

XPRO5138 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Visiting by Eric Galton, on Flickr

Light Trails, Brooklyn Bridge by Elyssa Drivas, on Flickr

Twilight of Manhattan, New York City by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

Rooftop Concert by Steven Bornholtz, on Flickr

Snowstorm - W22nd street, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Sunrise through the glass of a window by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG_3536 by Phil, on Flickr

Exciting Things by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

Hot Summer Nights by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline with urban skyscrapers at sunset, NYC USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge in New York city, USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Good evening, Manhattan! by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge by Bex Walton, on Flickr

Morning by Karina, on Flickr

NYC reflections by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

IMG_0828 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oculus by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

IMG_8346 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Sunset, Frozen Hudson, Freedom Tower, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

IMG_9832 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

View from Brooklyn Bridfge Park by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

IMG_8294 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Old Money, New Money by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Urban Life Moments by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0279 by Kelli Dillon, on Flickr

IMG_0277 by Kelli Dillon, on Flickr

IMG_0278 by Kelli Dillon, on Flickr

IMG_0280 by Kelli Dillon, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan in blue hour. by NY 大醉俠, on Flickr

NYC Ferry, 06.03.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

NYC Ferry, 06.03.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

School Bus in New York by Dominik Haeberlein, on Flickr

Upper East Side, 06.03.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## phohien

The Vessel, Husdon Yards, New York City



































































https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=The%20Vessel
https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/40526839403/in/photolist-goMkvg-24PMeTK-bGSGHp-qmYJ5-9SDSiQ-24E8h7x-X3su2D-2ffHaSp-24KdDqp-24PMnfP-T8FBsy-2edL4Ju-q8fvNk-VAajpQ-TfDBLG-bgAQT6-2eg5EJw-4jWAeC-84QYsX-2dPSUJa-T2oC3e-bHt8vn-8ApAxQ-4mFe8X-EMW2Np-T6bvHh-24KdDHt-k9Ym2-dfW2Jg-8fqB4Q-2eeWF39-S1189-dhac37-DrBiQL-o9Jjyt-M3wUPc-ULfzz2-p8S7hD-WpZaBB-7UfFcZ-9b9pn2-2foqcxV-bCCxtQ-ThVhcs-b9LKbR-2frkv9i-9v9Xc8-axYDLG-6KfjY1-arVjBA


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square at Night by Thomas Shaw, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Thomas Shaw, on Flickr

I want to wake up in a city that never sleeps by Karina, on Flickr

Pink Sunset, Manhattan, NYC by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Emma McCarthy, on Flickr

Girls Can Do Anything by Tina Leggio, on Flickr

Trying To Illuminate A Clouded Heart by Carol Maza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Myself! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

FDR Drive, Midtown East Sunset Scene by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

New York by Raul Atienza, on Flickr

New York (Balade sur la High Line), New York City, USA by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr

IMG_1147 by Ignacio Pavone, on Flickr

New York Sep 2018 by Chris Campbell, on Flickr

Stock Images by Perfectionist Reviews, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Gotham City by Michael Evans, on Flickr

Long Island City and the Queensboro Bridge back into Manhattan by RJ DiBella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by André Knoche, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Atlas New York, 07.09.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr


----------



## phohien

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/47731325662/


----------



## christos-greece

Glory of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

New York, New York by Ian Bonnell, on Flickr

IMG_1464 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

Sail Away! by Joseph Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking down to earth from Empire State Building, New York by mdmove1962, on Flickr

Under Construction by Alison Frank, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

NYC from Top of the Rock by Linda Grant, on Flickr

Superheroes and villains - Times Square, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

September 11th by Martin Grancic, on Flickr

View from the Brooklyn Bridge pedestrian walkway - Lower Manhattan by Charles, on Flickr

DSCF3581-Modifier-1 by steph-55, on Flickr

Central Park and Back on a Warm Sunday Afternoon by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street shot of New-york #37 by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

New York city [DSC05503] by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and Manhattan skyline by Darling Garcia, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

On the High Line - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Sunset NYC by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge [DSC04275] by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Beyond the Showcase by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glory of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

New York, New York by Ian Bonnell, on Flickr

IMG_1464 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

Sail Away! by Joseph Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L’emblème de la Liberté... by OGNB, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr

At the End of the Day by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

View from the Top of 1 World Trade Center by William Crew, on Flickr

In And Out of Town by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Top of the Blue by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

SCI FI City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York city [DSC05503] by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vintage Subway Car, New York Transit Museum, Brooklyn, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Jungle by Arend Jan Wonink, on Flickr

NYC 212 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Hudson River by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Metropolis by Nicolas Jehly, on Flickr

New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge view by Jorn Vankrunkelsven, on Flickr

42nd Street by Adrian Badaraco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New york skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Oculus by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Golden Hour glint by Ian Pears, on Flickr

New York City by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

The Vessel by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Central Park Boats and Sky by Robert Cross, on Flickr

A Pause by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

Colisión inminente - Imminent collision by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lower Manhattan by Ian Pears, on Flickr

Golden Hour glint by Ian Pears, on Flickr

A bit dramatic look of NYC by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

CityLights by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

reservoir reflections by m_big_b, on Flickr

On top of One World Trade Center by William Crew, on Flickr

HDR of NYC Skyline by William Crew, on Flickr

Weekend getaway to New York City before a Pathophysiology test, which was my best score out of all four exams in the semester. Adventure during the day and study in the hotel room late at night. Maybe I should do mini trips before a test more often? :swea by Jaymie-Alyson Peralta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Manhattan by Tom Menzie, on Flickr

L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Ric Montiel, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Times square - a wide angle view by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Manhattan Sunrise by David.Bridges, on Flickr

Sunset over the Empire State Building by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

red dress at top of the rock in new york - joe marquez hasselblad x1d B0001990 by Joe Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reach for the stars by steve edreff, on Flickr

Brooklyn sunset park by Jérémie Dias, on Flickr

New York, NY - 6/7/15 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

Top Of The Rock by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Pink Sunset, Manhattan, NYC by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

The 7 emerges by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr

A0011607-3 by roger janssen, on Flickr

Empire-City-New-York-Manhattan-Bridge-Brooklyn-Nig[email protected]2x - Copy by Postcards and Whatever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape - The Vessel Series, #7 by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Pod 51 by Feng Deng, on Flickr

Crossing with skyline by Danny Navarro, on Flickr

Niight Lights - The Vessel Series, #2 by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York City - Midtown to Lower Manhattan by Ian Pears, on Flickr

The Vessel by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

HDR of NYC Skyline by William Crew, on Flickr

Designer Jeans by Mark Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Newport View by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

Untitled by Kate Brown, on Flickr

The Park in Autumn by June Marie, on Flickr

Manhattan by Bernd Speck, on Flickr

Norwegian Breakaway by FOXTROT|ROMEO, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

_61A4748-Edit by Timothy Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Brooklyn Bridge by Bob Gingg, on Flickr

IMG_2737 by Phil, on Flickr

WTC1 from Chambers ST Bridge (2) by Dov Plawsky, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Sunset by Tom Reese, on Flickr

Marine 1 FDNY by Adrian Mojica, on Flickr

Policeman, Vapour and people by WEN CHENG-LI, on Flickr

Manhattan Central Park by Danny Daly, on Flickr

Sorority Bid Day by Farmingdale State College, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Light - The vessel, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC [12] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

NYC [15] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

NYC [7] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

NYC [14] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

7xi-0701-004 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

L1002712 by tête de noeud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York, New York by Macson Mcguigan, on Flickr

Radio City Music Hall by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Manhatten by Oliver Bransch, on Flickr

Winter sunset on New-York City by TH-Photographies, on Flickr

riverside south by Eric, on Flickr

The Clock Tower & the Bridge - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline as seen from Brooklyn Heights Promenade by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Crazy Times Square by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Early morning in Time Square. New York City by mtm2935, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Trade Center by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Big City by Angel Flores, on Flickr

NYC in December by Chris, on Flickr

rochester NY by Chris Shea, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

IMG_1782 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Female tourist looking at camera by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glory of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

Untitled by Kate Brown, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

manhattan by luke kurtis, on Flickr

Untitled by Jim, on Flickr

Opportunity by Brian Price, on Flickr

Sunset at Brooklyn Bridge by Bob Gingg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7xi-0712-012 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Mia by steve edreff, on Flickr

7xi-0707-013 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Paradise Market - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Lookin' at the City by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr

New York City by Sam Amil, on Flickr

View from Brooklyn Bridge towards Midtown, New York City by Richard Baldwin, on Flickr

Night view - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC’s Finest Under a Sun-Kissed Manhattan by Chris Smith, on Flickr

Manhattan Idyll by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge in Snow by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

Groyns At Brooklyn by Paul Mirfin, on Flickr

Statue Of Liberty by Sam Li (islove49), on Flickr

Washington Bridge Brooklyn 1-91 by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

One World Trade Center Reflection by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

IMG_6520 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

nyc by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr

City Lights - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin Yan, Microsoft Most Valuable Professional, on Flickr

Take A Stroll by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Feng Deng, on Flickr

7xi-0710-021 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

7xi-0707-013 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

NYC’s Finest Under a Sun-Kissed Manhattan by Chris Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by Keith Morgan, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park Waterfront - Kawasaki Ninja ZX14 by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Glory of Commerce, GCT 2 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Stock Images by Perfectionist Reviews, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Trying To Illuminate A Clouded Heart by Carol Maza, on Flickr

Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Leo D*​


----------



## christos-greece

Symmetry at the Vessel - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Take A Stroll by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

New York City by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Light Reflecting from 1 World Trade Center by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Wall of Vessel by Feng Deng, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

NYC [6] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Governors Island Behind The Scenes B&W by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

K6 (nightscape) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Untitled by Joe Pan, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

NYSE (2018) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

AMTRAK/METRO-NORTH--703 appr 125th Street WB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bridges and I... by John St John, on Flickr

New York City 2018 by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

DOS_3129 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

New York by Chandrasekhar Bhattacharya, on Flickr

DOS_2607 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

Bethesda Fountain in NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr

003-DSC_8330 by Žaneta Lohrová Jedličková, on Flickr

DOS_2255 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

PDA by Doug Davey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0105 by Amanda Walker, on Flickr

Noho, NYC by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

manhattan by Eric, on Flickr

Look Thru These, The Sight Will Be Golden by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr

Manhattan by selimbitar, on Flickr

Riding the Waves by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

The River by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

Summer Housing by Pace University, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View West - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr

Midtown East Sunset by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

P6250665 by Marcel Reimann, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at night after storm by Louis Quattrini, on Flickr

New York City by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

New York City Manhattan Midtown Panorama | Day | View Across The Hudson | by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Brooklyn by Maria Logakis, on Flickr

Vessel (TKA) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Midtown East Sunset by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Empire View by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Remembering 9/11 by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

HDR-Photography-Colourful-Island-Presetpro.com by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Untitled by steve edreff, on Flickr

New York, NY by Unlimited, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Oculus by Mohammad Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge to Downtown NYC by kirit prajapati, on Flickr

DSC06026 by Casey Cyan, on Flickr

Rooftop! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

NYC from Top of the Rock by Linda Grant, on Flickr

X1004990 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

New York City December 2018 #nyc #newyork #city #bigapple #empirestate #cityscape #blackandwhite #noir #night #streetshots #street #city #metropolis #travel by tim.smith2001, on Flickr

New York (Balade sur la High Line), New York City, USA by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer 2019-101.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

Traffic on the 59th Street Bridge by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Fiery Skies over Central Park West by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Midtown Skyline over the Water by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Light Reflecting from 1 World Trade Center by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Brook Ward, on Flickr

NYC [15] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Red Hook by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

NYC from LIC (Long Island City) by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Hudson River Park by ( dropiso ) Photography, on Flickr

6th and W 50th by Bert T, on Flickr

Beyond the Showcase by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

Cab hail - 6th Avenue, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00507FL by David Benyukhis, on Flickr

DSC00217FL by David Benyukhis, on Flickr

We Are Fashion by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

The view from Top Of The Rock by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr

FFP03614.jpg by Edward Evans, on Flickr

FFP03560.jpg by Edward Evans, on Flickr

Remembering 9/11 by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

Best_NewYork_051914 by Britta Schellenberg, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## steveve

8/5/2019:


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00646FL by David Benyukhis, on Flickr

DSC00555FL by David Benyukhis, on Flickr

Street shot of New-York #40 by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

The Vessel by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

2019 Statue of Liberty with Ferry Boats Battery Park 7389 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Fireboat and Helicopter by Jon Armstrong, on Flickr

Angular by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Summer 2019-101.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

100th floor view of Empire State Building skyscrapers sunset Manhattan, New York by Susan Zhou, on Flickr

Brooklyn by Maria Logakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Female tourist looking at camera by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York by Keith Morgan, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park Waterfront - Kawasaki Ninja ZX14 by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Glory of Commerce, GCT 2 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Stock Images by Perfectionist Reviews, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Trying To Illuminate A Clouded Heart by Carol Maza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River and Manhattan, NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr

East River and Manhattan, NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr

East River and Manhattan, NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr

East River and Manhattan, NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr

Sunset over Manhattan, NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr

Sunset over Manhattan, NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr

New York City by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Flatiron building, Manhattan, NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire State Building at sunset by Alejandro Marquez Perez, on Flickr

One of the last sunsets lived in New York City by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

2019 Statue of Liberty with Sail Boat Battery Park 7419 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Best_NewYork_051903 by Britta Schellenberg, on Flickr

sunset lights reflected by the waterfront skyline by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

To the sky - hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

7xi-0707-013 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Firewoman? by steve edreff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Into the Vessel (sunset) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York city!! by Rsp Photos, on Flickr

NYC 5014 by Romeo Banias, on Flickr

Dawn over the city by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

FFP02754.jpg by Edward Evans, on Flickr

SoHo, NY - 8/4/19 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr

Tourism III by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr

If you have the lock, I have the key by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fifth Avenue at night with light trail in New York City by Edi Chen, on Flickr

Yellow Cab & Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Immortalized by NewYork NewYork, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Bhargav Kesavan, on Flickr

Lower East Side by Carol Montgomery, on Flickr

Empire View by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Remembering 9/11 by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

20141013-001 - LK1600-15 by Jan Rechenberg, on Flickr

New York City Lovin' by Erica Almquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC #2 by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan financial district in New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Hudson Yards Nights - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by street level, on Flickr

People by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Manhattan by Tom Menzie, on Flickr

L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Ric Montiel, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Times square - a wide angle view by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Manhattan Sunrise by David.Bridges, on Flickr

Sunset over the Empire State Building by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night of New York by Wei Fang, on Flickr

In a New York Minute by Natalie Barone, on Flickr

New York City on 11/28/2011 by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Metropolis by Rob Green, on Flickr

2019 Visiting Inside The Vessel Hudson Yards NYC 1884 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Tribute in Light by Vandan Desai, on Flickr

MIRROR by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

DOS_1368 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset mood by Der Joggel, on Flickr

The View from Hudson Yards by David Garcia, on Flickr

Icons... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

NY, NY by Darren Barnes, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Stuart Waddell, on Flickr

Tin Pan Alley Buildings by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr

Going to Tompkins Square Park and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Ava by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr

Whooping Cranes by Justin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chasing Shadows... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Untitled by Roman.Ark, on Flickr

Too big to fit by deeltijdgod, on Flickr

The Empire State Building by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

FDR by Stuart Waddell, on Flickr

Court Street, Brooklyn by Eddie Hales, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park, 10.07.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Liberty/Ellis Island, 10.07.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

r_190921225_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

497564938 by Bjarke Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Park After Dark by viis., on Flickr

cityscape by luke kurtis, on Flickr

Entering Times Square by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

The Brooklyn Bridge by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr

Landmark Cinemas Theater on 625 West 57th St Seen From Hudson Yards NYC 1989 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

2019 Visiting Inside The Vessel Hudson Yards NYC 2128 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

2019 Visiting Inside The Vessel Hudson Yards NYC 2125 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

2019 Visiting Inside The Vessel Hudson Yards NYC 2127 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Equinox Hotel - The Elysium of Hudson Yards - Rich Folk From 1927 Film Metropolis 2137 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Into the blue by Roman.Ark, on Flickr

Court Street, Brooklyn by Eddie Hales, on Flickr

Hudson River Park by David Garcia, on Flickr

Uptown by Decaseconds, on Flickr

r_190929351_beat0066_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

9/11 Memorial by David Garcia, on Flickr

9/11 Memorial by David Garcia, on Flickr

Manhatten Skyline special view from Brooklyn Bridge - New York City - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

r_190929275_beat0066_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

MIRROR by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

2019 The High Line Overgrown Railroad Overpass Tracks to Nowhere Park 8861 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bryant Park looking up at the Empire State Building. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

New York in colors by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

New York City by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Autumn in New York by NYC_ryanb, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue Light Trail by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr

New York City, 2018 by James Gill, on Flickr

Manhattan's NEW One World Trade Center by Alain Secretan (ASITRAC), on Flickr

citybike by John St John, on Flickr

DSC00035 by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York (Balade sur la High Line), New York City, USA by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-9 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

NYC in December by Chris, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

1Q5A2744 by Linda Grant, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

IMG_6727 by Adam Lindley, on Flickr

_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

IMG_1143-60 by Matt Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Financial District ... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

New York City / USA - JUN 27 2018: TriBeCa streets, and buildings facade, store, restaurant and cafe and apartments in Manhattan by Edi Chen, on Flickr

New York City / USA - MAY 28 2015: Lower Manhattan skyline view from Brooklyn Bridge Park waterfront at sunset by Edi Chen, on Flickr

New York City / USA - JUN 20 2018: Skyscraper and old buildings in the TriBeCa of Lower Manhattan in New York City by Edi Chen, on Flickr

New York City / USA - JUN 20 2018: Brooklyn Bridge at early morning in New York City by Edi Chen, on Flickr

New York City / USA - JUN 25 2018: Brooklyn Bridge Park with Lower Manhattan skyline at sunrise by Edi Chen, on Flickr

Hudson River Park by David Garcia, on Flickr

SOHO-143 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

minions gather in this light by Tim Haley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9-11 - Tribute Lights, New York by JaveFoto, on Flickr

New York Sunset by Mital Patel, on Flickr

New York 😍 Wonderful view by valeriaconti136, on Flickr

New York City on 11/28/2011 by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New-York, Top of the rock by leoskar, on Flickr

New-York aerial view by Beboy Photographies, on Flickr

Midnight - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

My New York_17 by mini malist, on Flickr

Escape from New York - Part II by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC - Manhattan skyline # 043 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Freedom Tower/OneWTC, NYC by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Rockin' in the Rain by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Lunch options on 5th Avenue - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

112 St., Manhattan, NYC by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

The city under the snow by jvasseur.ucp, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

New York Nights - That Classic NY Shot by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Through the Arch - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

One World by David.Bridges, on Flickr

Jedi Master... Explored #221 11th Oct 2019 by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

Cityscape New York by laetitia lecointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View up the River by street level, on Flickr

Welcome by street level, on Flickr

New York by Uwe Weigel, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Essence of NYC by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Chicago 360 by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Nighttime Aerials by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

View up the River by street level, on Flickr

Through the Arch - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

X1007174 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

God Bless America...and Niagara Falls too!! by Jo Cas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El cruce by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Manhattan Midtown skyline panorama at sunsetviewed from Gantry Plaza State Park. New York by Joel Pantoja, on Flickr

Manhattan Sparkle by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr

RoofTop Skyline View by joseph Trinh, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan and the Brooklyn bridge by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Ambulance Chaser - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Hudson Lattice by John St John, on Flickr

Walk to Central Park via 9th Avenue Food Festival by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over Manhattan by Cédric Delbos, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of New York City by Fancycrave, on Flickr

The Real Deal by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

10th Avenue rainy day reflections - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Manhattan by Tom Menzie, on Flickr

L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Ric Montiel, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Times square - a wide angle view by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Manhattan Sunrise by David.Bridges, on Flickr

Sunset over the Empire State Building by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Golden Empire... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

S190724(12)_0004FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(12)_0016FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(12)_0017FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(12)_0024FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(12)_0003FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(11)_0036FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(11)_0024FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(10)_0053FL by davidben33, on Flickr

X1007250 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

New York by P R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glass - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Manhattan sunset by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and FDR Drive by Ralph Cherubin, on Flickr

The Golden Empire... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

New York City by street level, on Flickr

Lady Liberty and Her Kingdom by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

New York City, United States by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

White Morning [7] by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

S190724(10)_0001FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(10)_0054FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Lest we forget by -Harm-, on Flickr

Chrysler Building Cityscape - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Fake News Fly By - by Steve Gillies, on Flickr

Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

New York City - New York - USA - Times Square by Jeffrey Neihart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan by caboose_rodeo, on Flickr

Manhattan. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

February Vacation from the Big Apple by Thea Prum, on Flickr

Cityscape by erichudson78, on Flickr

Good Morning New York City by Greg Pace, on Flickr

DSC01986 by Nelson Christopher Ala, on Flickr

The Finanical District by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Anjelys Shoot83 by Marquis Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

empire state viewing deck ii by John Rush, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

NYC - Manhattan skyline in blue hour # 023 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr

Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7612_3_4_tonemapped by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr

IMG_7576 by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr

IMG_1051 by Phil, on Flickr

City night by Jason Ottomano, on Flickr

Manhattan by Gary McGovern, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

A0280847-4 by roger janssen, on Flickr

Reach for the stars by steve edreff, on Flickr

Travel photos by Dean Puckering, on Flickr

XPRO1141 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hunter's Point South Park in Long Island City Queens New York City NY P00371 DSC_2437 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Radio City Music Hall by Eugene Huang, on Flickr

Travel photos by Dean Puckering, on Flickr

Travel photos by Dean Puckering, on Flickr

New York Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

IMG_6197 -1 by Duncan Bennett, on Flickr

Art Hustle - World Trade Center, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC by Youchun Yao, on Flickr

S190808(5)_0006 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glory of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

New York, New York by Ian Bonnell, on Flickr

IMG_1464 by Mike Sinko, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

Sail Away! by Joseph Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Domino Park & Williamsburg Bridge Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00373 DSC_1559 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Chelsea Vista by Jeff Turner, on Flickr

Travel photos by Dean Puckering, on Flickr

IMG_6100 -1 by Duncan Bennett, on Flickr

IMG_6195 -1 by Duncan Bennett, on Flickr

Autumnal Central Park, New York by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

IMG_6611 -1 by Duncan Bennett, on Flickr

XPRO1141 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

*Took few snaps from "weehawken" and "Jersey City" (both New Jersey) Waterfront*


----------



## christos-greece

Hudson Yards Tower with Triangle Balcony 4589 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Passing the Statue of Liberty - New York by Nick LaBorde, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge in New York city, USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline | Towards Central Park by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Subway, New York. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

Cityscape in the Flatiron District, NYC by Craig James, on Flickr

Cityscape of New york city with sunset and light from city and harbor by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

166.Arrival.QueerRally.CP.NYC.30June2019 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

Untitled by Patrick Seute, on Flickr

XT037042 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

New York Public Library by Eric Gross, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

One World, Sunset - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Wide Load - Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Horse & carriage - Central Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Ice Rink - Rockefeller Center, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

IMG_6128 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Vessel of Art by Sathish J, on Flickr

S190808(6)_0013 by davidben33, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge in Snow by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

Groyns At Brooklyn by Paul Mirfin, on Flickr

Statue Of Liberty by Sam Li (islove49), on Flickr

Washington Bridge Brooklyn 1-91 by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

One World Trade Center Reflection by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

IMG_6520 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

S190808(7)_0020 by davidben33, on Flickr

Untitled by Patrick Seute, on Flickr

The Ice Rink - Rockefeller Center, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Blur skyline on blue by - RicardoJCF - (OUT for a few days), on Flickr

The City that Never Sleeps by Charles Zhu, on Flickr

Untitled by Patrick Seute, on Flickr

Pencil Tower looking South NYC 2687 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Dawn at the Empire State Building by James Petts, on Flickr

IMG_5242.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Manhattan, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Groyns At Brooklyn by Paul Mirfin, on Flickr

Statue Of Liberty by Sam Li (islove49), on Flickr

Washington Bridge Brooklyn 1-91 by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

One World Trade Center Reflection by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

IMG_6520 by Phil, on Flickr

Manhattan, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

DECORACIÓN NAVIDEÑA. CHRISTMAS DECORATION. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Walking the High Line by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas my Friends by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Against the Sun 2 - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

09-13 ONU palace by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

IMG_6276 -1 by Duncan Bennett, on Flickr

Names for memory - Nombres para la memoria by - RicardoJCF - (OUT for a few days), on Flickr

S190808(7)_0014 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People on 42nd Street in front of Grand Central Terminal. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Inside the Oculus - WTC, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

Wall Street by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Merry Christmas my Friends by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

S190808(6)_0090 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Oculus, #2 - World Trade Center, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Skating in Central Park - Fall 2019-101.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

Skating in Central Park - Fall 2019-99.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

Skating in Central Park - Fall 2019-98.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

Central Park - Watching the Skaters - Fall 2019-97.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Untitled by Patrick Seute, on Flickr

S190808(7)_0016 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City that Never Sleeps by Charles Zhu, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan (NYC) by Josep M., on Flickr

University of Columbia Gate by Stephen O'Connell, on Flickr

Central Park - Fall 2019-106.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

Manhattan by Jorge Ami, on Flickr

9/11 Tribute in Lights by Simon Abrams, on Flickr

IMG_0480 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Inside the Oculus - WTC, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NY Waterway - Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Shadowy figures - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

City Colors - Times Square, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Vessel @ Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York, James A. Farley Building by Time Share, on Flickr

S190808(6)_0022 by davidben33, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Cruce de calles en la noche - Cross street at night by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Empire by Mr Mojito, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York, USA by Adam Collins, on Flickr

Central Park - Fall 2019-105.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

The Concrete Jungle by Dan Davis, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

Midtown View from Bar SixtyFive on Top of the Rock Rockefeller Center City Lights at Night Manhattan New York City NY P00395 DSC_9740 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

New York by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Relaxing with a good book by The Stig 2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn bridge by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Central Park - Fall 2019-106.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

_ARI7118 by abbeyroad-, on Flickr

NYC, Wall Street (Bowling Green) -003 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

NYC, Wall Street (New York Stock Exchange) -010 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

New York City Streets by Alex Kaplan, on Flickr

IMG_9447 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

S190808(6)_0027 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Into the City by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Bryant Park at night - Noche en el Parque Bryant by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

NYC, Wall Street (Bowling Green) -004 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Against the Sun - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

B&W by Time Share, on Flickr

New Years Eve in Manhattan with warm rain by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shadowy figures - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Hudson Yards Early Construction Phase by Eric Gross, on Flickr

Last sunset in 2019 at the top of Rockefeller. by Yuchuan Zhuang, on Flickr

Bryant Park at night - Noche en el Parque Bryant by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Untitled by Patrick Seute, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_6619 -1 by Duncan Bennett, on Flickr

Smile in Grand Central Station by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Domino Park & Williamsburg Bridge Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00373 DSC_1559 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Domino Park Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00364 DSC_0473 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stars & Stripes - E42nd street, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC Fly-by by Romeo Banias, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by D. Anikin, on Flickr

Streets, Sunrise & Steam by Der Joggel, on Flickr

View from the (High) Line by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Yellow Cab & Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Blurred Manhattan by Alejandro Marquez Perez, on Flickr

6th and W 50th by Bert T, on Flickr

A&F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Statue Of Liberty by Sam Li (islove49), on Flickr

Washington Bridge Brooklyn 1-91 by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

One World Trade Center Reflection by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

IMG_6520 by Phil, on Flickr

NYC’s Finest Under a Sun-Kissed Manhattan by Chris Smith, on Flickr

7xi-0707-013 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

7xi-0710-021 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

President Trump Arrives at the Wall Street Heliport by The White House, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan Sparkle by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr

Dramatic highlights! by Zoë Eisenberg, on Flickr

Looking down to earth from Empire State Building, New York by mdmove1962, on Flickr

MTA New York City Subway 2005-2010 Kawasaki Rail Car R-160B 9222 by Shane Ramkissoon, on Flickr

The Oculus by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

St-Patrick’s Cathedral nyc by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

5th Avenue Manhattanhenge Sunset NYC 0967 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr

Lizzie by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Look Thru These, The Sight Will Be Golden by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr

Yellow Cab & Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

New York City on 11/28/2011 by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0076FL by davidben33, on Flickr

911/18 by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan bridge by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York City. by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

The East River by Joseph O. Holmes, on Flickr

New York by Andreas Fink, on Flickr

New York by Andreas Fink, on Flickr

New York by Andreas Fink, on Flickr

New York by Andreas Fink, on Flickr

New York by Andreas Fink, on Flickr

XT038929 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Fly-by by Romeo Banias, on Flickr

Midtown Skyline over the Water by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Streets, Sunrise & Steam by Der Joggel, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0099FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin Yan, Microsoft Most Valuable Professional, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Stevie Gill, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0021FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0076FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

DOS_2255 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

Untitled by Joe Pan, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

NYSE (2018) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

AMTRAK/METRO-NORTH--703 appr 125th Street WB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

PDA by Doug Davey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and Manhattan skyline by David Garcia, on Flickr

Top Of The Rock by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

On the High Line - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

In And Out of Town by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

HDR of NYC Skyline by William Crew, on Flickr

Sunset at Brooklyn Bridge by Bob Gingg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People in a large window - Gente en un ventanal by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

When night falls - Cuando cae la noche by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Luces de una calle cualquiera - The lights of any street by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC sunset corner reflections by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Skyscraper in the blue hour - Rascacielo en la hora azul by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York Highs & Lows by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr

One World, Sunset - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Untitled by Ross Fairweather, on Flickr

Untitled by Ross Fairweather, on Flickr

7 Train at Sunset by Ben Pearce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

NYC #2 by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan financial district in New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Hudson Yards Nights - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by street level, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Long Island City and the Queensboro Bridge back into Manhattan by RJ DiBella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by André Knoche, on Flickr

Atlas New York, 07.09.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr

Vesselscape by Chris Lonardo, on Flickr

Hot dogs in the night by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Carbon & Glass by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

S200116FL(1)_0007 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S190825(3)_0015FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

A Cold Night in the City by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr

View of New York by Andriy Dmytrenko, on Flickr

NY streets in a sunset - Calles de NY en un atardecer by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

GWB at Night by Chris Lonardo, on Flickr

Diferentes alturas - Different Heights by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The old pier and the city on the horizon - El viejo muelle y la ciudad en el horizonte by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

S190825(1)_0068FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

El cruce by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Manhattan Midtown skyline panorama at sunsetviewed from Gantry Plaza State Park. New York by Joel Pantoja, on Flickr

Aerial view of Manhattan looking north up Central Park by Joel Pantoja, on Flickr

S190825(1)_0070FL by davidben33, on Flickr

GWB at Night by Chris Lonardo, on Flickr

S200116FL(2)_0047 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York, New York by Macson Mcguigan, on Flickr

Manhatten by Oliver Bransch, on Flickr

Winter sunset on New-York City by TH-Photographies, on Flickr

riverside south by Eric, on Flickr

The Clock Tower & the Bridge - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline as seen from Brooklyn Heights Promenade by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Lighting Fire by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

Early morning in Time Square. New York City by mtm2935, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S190825(6)_0036FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge in Snow by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

Wollman Ice Skating Rink, Central Park by Al, on Flickr

Groyns At Brooklyn by Paul Mirfin, on Flickr

Washington Bridge Brooklyn 1-91 by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

One World Trade Center Reflection by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

IMG_6520 by Phil, on Flickr

S190825(4)_0006FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190825(4)_0021FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Untitled by Joe Pan, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

NYSE (2018) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

NYC Fly-by by Romeo Banias, on Flickr

AMTRAK/METRO-NORTH--703 appr 125th Street WB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

DSCF5403 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Una calle en Jersey City - A street in jersey city by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

"Herd of beaten tourists" - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Sunset at the Rock by Simon Slattery, on Flickr

Whitehall Terminal by Edgar Omar, on Flickr

New York, NY, USA by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

Untitled by lluisjardi, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York City by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr

S190825(10)_0087FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Architecture by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Art by Jannis Werner, on Flickr

Central Railroad Terminal of New Jersey by moniquef123, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Downdown by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr

New York City Manhattan Midtown Panorama | Day | by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

NYC W 40 Street & 5th Avenue by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr

City Life New York by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At The Plaza Hotel 5th Ave E59 St Grand Army Plaza near Central Park Manhattan New York City NY P00446 DSC_0286 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Old And New by AAcerbo, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Katyn Memorial by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

2020 Wax Samuel L Jackson - SHIELD agent Nick Fury 5975 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr

Pockets by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from a bridge - Downtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York, NY, USA by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

NYC from East with Flare by Edgar Omar, on Flickr

Good morning, New York ! by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

White Brooklyn Bridge [4] by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

703 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

S190825(7)FL_0061 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Heading to Brooklyn - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Manhattan skyline (sunset) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

View from a bridge - Downtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

507 West Chelsea - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Shed - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan View at Twilight from Domino Park Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00452 DSC_0454 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Across the street from St. Patrick's by ignacio, on Flickr

Betty by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

703 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

S190825(10)_0086FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Long Island City and the Queensboro Bridge back into Manhattan by RJ DiBella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by André Knoche, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Atlas New York, 07.09.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Gotham City by Michael Evans, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

docked Citi Bike on a dreary fall day by paul.wasneski, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and FDR Drive by Ralph Cherubin, on Flickr

Manhattan by night from Last Light by Bex Walton, on Flickr

9-11 Weehawken St (1909), New York, NY by Steve Minor, on Flickr

IMG_9469 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

Shared Lane by Austin Jain-Conti, on Flickr

I'm Literally Stepping Between Them by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Silhouette by BestCityscape, on Flickr

"Brick House" by Simone Leigh by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr

New York City by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

Tug Boat at Night by Edgar Omar, on Flickr

Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

S190825(4)_0020FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190825(5)_0048FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190825(5)_0028FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin Yan, Microsoft Most Valuable Professional, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Streets, Sunrise & Steam by Der Joggel, on Flickr

View from the (High) Line by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Yellow Cab & Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Blurred Manhattan by Alejandro Marquez Perez, on Flickr

6th and W 50th by Bert T, on Flickr

A&F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Never Forget by June Marie, on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

It`s a Keeper by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

empire state viewing deck ii by John Rush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

New York, USA - October, 9: New York City Panorama Viewed from Intrepid Museum in New York, October 5, 2013 by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

Manhattan at Night. New York City. View From Brooklyn Bridge by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

New York City at Night. Aerial View. HDR Image by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

New York, United States - October 10: Stack of new cars being stored for further sale on October 10, 2013 by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

New York City at Night. Aerial View by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

Aerial View of New York by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

Trainee Keto :Reviews, Work and Where To Buy? by charli mark, on Flickr

manhattan at night by azahar omar, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by Erik Gross, on Flickr

New York Skyline - View From Central Park by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

Manhattan Island by Ian Pears, on Flickr

September 11th by Martin G, on Flickr

NYC Sunset by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

Architecture Automobile new York by Sorted You, on Flickr

Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

So Many Stories by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

NYSets by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

NYC - 017 Windows by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC - 016 Skyline by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York City in Reflection by FILIBERTO MAIDA, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr

Lizzie by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Williamsburg Bridge at Sunset seen from Domino Park Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00470 DSC_0414 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

2020 Flatiron Building - They Gutted the Entire Interior 6924 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

New York City at Night. Aerial View. HDR Image by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

Brooklyn 27 by joevare, on Flickr

S190908FL(1)_0024 by davidben33, on Flickr

Downtown branch - Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Never sleeps by Kim Keller, on Flickr

01_k_hui by Bradley Wilson, on Flickr

Vestido cebra (New York people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Manhattan - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

City between lines - Ciudad entre lineas by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline-15-Edit by Don Burkett, on Flickr

Tallest Skyscraper by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Midtown Skyscrapers 1 by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Crown of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Dancing clouds over NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Two Bridges 3 by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Graffiti Art by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr

Total Keto Boost [Reviews] Shark Tank,Ingredients,Pills Where to Buy ... by harbesh franch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Symmetry at the Vessel - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Take A Stroll by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

New York City by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Light Reflecting from 1 World Trade Center by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Wall of Vessel by Feng Deng, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

NYC [6] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Governors Island Behind The Scenes B&W by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

K6 (nightscape) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Manhattan - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

🇺🇸 New York City by Dave Wong, on Flickr

Midtown Skyscrapers 3 by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Day&amp;Night by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Still here by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Times Square - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Week 12 - Empty Space by frankalmonte, on Flickr

The Mod Squad by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Art &amp; the city - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Manhattan by Dave Wong, on Flickr

Windows &amp; yellow cab by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

🇺🇸 New York City by Dave Wong, on Flickr

The Path 3 by Manny Hernandez, on Flickr

Holding On To A Feeling by Bryan Gettman, on Flickr

Citarella by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr

Before Social Distance by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7837 by Phil, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunset - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge City Hall Station - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

West Perry LLC - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

2 Bridges - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Cables - Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

AfterDark by Jean Boris HAMON, on Flickr

yoga by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇺🇸 New York City by Dave Wong, on Flickr

Historical Emptiness by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Atardecer trás la esquina - Sunset behind the corner 02 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG_7862 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7864 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7842 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7836 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7851 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7906 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7868 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8005 by Phil, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York by Raul Atienza, on Flickr

Glory of Commerce, GCT 2 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Cityscape by erichudson78, on Flickr

20160423 NYC-10 by Tony Castle, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Hot Summer Nights by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Cool pics - NY 😎


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

High Line Reflections by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

NY street by Iza E, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Madison Avenue by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

New York Waterway Bus 175 ist am 25.07.2017 in New York City unterwegs. by Markus Wagner, on Flickr

Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

East Village Books by YouTuber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

St-Patrick’s Cathedral, NYC by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

2018_1025_PhotoPlusExpoNYC_CS_175 by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Flatiron building, New york USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Empire State Building by - Anita Ao, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8103 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8123 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8114 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8125 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8138 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8142 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8160 by Phil, on Flickr

Dark clouds over the world - Negras nubes sobre el mundo (Explore 04-abril-2020) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

People on a bridge. Remenbering an urban sunset by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Remembering an urban sunset in the Big Apple. by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4133 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Wind Chop on the Hudson by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Illuminated Windows by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge in New York City by Piotr J, on Flickr

Central Park aerial view, Manhattan, New York; Park is surrounded by skyscraper by Việt Hoàng, on Flickr

Historical Emptiness by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Historical Emptiness by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Historical Emptiness by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Mirando hacia arriba - Looking up by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hunter&#x27;s Point South Park View of Midtown Manhattan Skyline Long Island City Queens New York City NY P00494 DSC_2448 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

190725123626 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Skyline NY by Toni Pou, on Flickr

NY Legend 2020. The streets of New York City during the Covid-19 Outbreak. by ALEX MARTINEZ, on Flickr

NY Legend 2020. The streets of New York City during the Covid-19 Outbreak. by ALEX MARTINEZ, on Flickr

The garbage truck. Remenbering urban moments by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

190725114652 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Basket and people NYC by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr

cheering healthcare heroes-1 by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A&amp;F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0076FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Summer 2019-99.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

Midtown - 10th Avenue, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0099FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 20 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Big city of dreams by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

Boat out the city by NewYork NewYork, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin Yan, Microsoft Most Valuable Professional, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan skyline (sunset) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

190725150654 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190725145644 by Jesse James, on Flickr

42nd Street and 6th Ave NYC 8629 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Salva Benitez, on Flickr

190724190228 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Hunter&#x27;s Point South Park View of Midtown Manhattan Skyline Long Island City Queens New York City NY P00494 DSC_2448 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

City in black and white by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Jogger - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Incredible city!


----------



## christos-greece

Hudson colors - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

190725145936 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190725145920 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190725145644 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190725150654 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190725150320 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park Sunset by Photos By RM, on Flickr

Guvernor&#x27;s Island Ferry, Hudson by Angus Duncan, on Flickr

Tired by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

190726180950 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Ambulance Chaser - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Autumn Leaves - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Hudson colors - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Stop Wars - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan (crush) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge, New York by Boris Kuznetsov, on Flickr

City in black and white by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG_8103 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8100 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More Glass - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

190726180950 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Color en el horizonte by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York by P R, on Flickr

Vertical city by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Historical Emptiness by BestCityscape, on Flickr

IMG_8005 by Phil, on Flickr

Serenity Now! (4986) by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square Flag by street level, on Flickr

190726185856 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726185826 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726185812 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726185724 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726185718 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726182954 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Cityscape by Rob Crane, on Flickr

IMG_7868 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Climb up - Flatiron, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Cityscape by Hendrik van Leeuwen, on Flickr

190726182152 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726181640 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726181324 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726182156 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726181236 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190725150654 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Last Living Soul by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

People on a bridge. Remenbering an urban sunset by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown East From Roosevelt Island by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

190726193814 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190726190704 by Jesse James, on Flickr

50 shades of blue - Millenium Hilton, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

190726182426 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park Sunset by Photos By RM, on Flickr

Taxi in New York by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr

IMG_7011 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

IMG_7078 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## Rubenramirez

Great pictures


----------



## Rubenramirez

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9bL-HBBzBK/


----------



## christos-greece

Looking down to earth from Empire State Building, New York by mdmove1962, on Flickr

Under Construction by Alison Frank, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

NYC from Top of the Rock by Linda Grant, on Flickr

Superheroes and villains - Times Square, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

September 11th by Martin Grancic, on Flickr

View from the Brooklyn Bridge pedestrian walkway - Lower Manhattan by Charles, on Flickr

DSCF3581-Modifier-1 by steph-55, on Flickr

Central Park and Back on a Warm Sunday Afternoon by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

NYC - 017 Windows by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC - 016 Skyline by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

rainy taxy by Sara Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn

Manhattan Skyline at Night by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FUJ12740 by Taun Deverill, on Flickr

FUJ22779 by Taun Deverill, on Flickr

FUJ22835 by Taun Deverill, on Flickr

FUJ22805 by Taun Deverill, on Flickr

FUJ23142 by Taun Deverill, on Flickr

DSC6876- Supermoon-over-nyc by Gabriela Levit, on Flickr

One Brooklyn point of Manhattan view by mfotograph, on Flickr

Times Square - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Lest we forget by -Harm-, on Flickr

Chrysler Building Cityscape - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Fake News Fly By - by Steve Gillies, on Flickr

Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

New York City - New York - USA - Times Square by Jeffrey Neihart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The World Trade Center Sphere by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Labor Day in New York by Matt Doran, on Flickr

Path towards New York Financial District by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

New York Downtown Classic View by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

New York City Financial District by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Glow of New York City Lights by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

New York Downtown at Dusk by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

newyorkcity5120X2880 by Tait Alberg, on Flickr

NYC Riots for George Floyd by Andi Singer, on Flickr

Memorial 11S by Miguel Escolano Pujol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Williamsburg Bridge at Sunset seen from Domino Park Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00534 DSC_0416 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City NY by mbell1975, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunset - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York City, New York by idintify media, on Flickr

New York City Blue by Chris, on Flickr

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr

New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

2016 - New York City - Brooklyn Bridge 1 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Washington Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

State Landmarks lit Blue and Gold in the honor of New Yorkers&#x27; work to flatten the curve of COVID-19 virus by governorandrewcuomo, on Flickr

Central Park by Robert Wash, on Flickr

Empire state of mind by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Cityscape reflections by night - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island, 04.21.18 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

Freedom Tower and New York City Skyline by BILL HUNTER, on Flickr

Views from Brooklyn by Lee Chu, on Flickr

L by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noho, NYC by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Brooklyn Brdige and Manhattan by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin, Official Photographer of Seattle Seafair, on Flickr

Blurred Manhattan by Alejandro Marquez Perez, on Flickr

New York City on 11/28/2011 by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

September 11th by Martin G, on Flickr

NYC 08 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0076FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0021FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over New York City by Amit Chatterjee, on Flickr

View from the top - Empire State Building, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Midtown New York City seen from the Williamsburg Brooklyn side. by Anton Troia, on Flickr

Good Morning New York by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

New York City View by Kevin Ferguson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at Night by Miguel Escolano Pujol, on Flickr

New York state of mind by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

NYC&#x27;s Vessel by Brook Ward, on Flickr

NYC One World by Alexander Hill, on Flickr

Sunset first lights behind an old pier. by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Walking Down Broadway by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

Duffy’s Tavern-2 by Ocean City Today, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glory of Commerce, GCT 2 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Trip to NYC - October 2017 by Damien BOTTURA, on Flickr

New York City by vondrell, on Flickr

NYC Cityscape by Matthew Perry, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Thanksgiving Weekend in NYC by Rodney Dunning, on Flickr

Four tops (again) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

What is a Co-op? - Everything You Need to Know About NYC Co-ops by Elika Real Estate, on Flickr

IMG_1143-60 by Matt Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflective Mood... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Manhattanhenge 2020 - W22nd street, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Colors of spring - Waterside Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

City Towers - Hudson Yards, New York Cicty by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

View from the top - Empire State Building, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Citi Bike - Riverside Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Summer haze - 10th avenue, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Passing Under the Queensboro by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

NYC&#x27;s Vessel by Brook Ward, on Flickr

190727131510 by Jesse James, on Flickr

LA MODA EN LA JUVENTUD. FASHION IN YOUTH. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

DSC01986 by Nelson Christopher Ala, on Flickr

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Chrysler Building Cityscape - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

S190808(5)_0006 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caught in the net - Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

View From Jersey City by World Trade Center Photo Archives (Official), on Flickr

When the lights illuminated cities - Cuando las luces iluminaban ciudades by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Sunset first lights behind an old pier. by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

When night falls - Cuando cae la noche by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NY morning from an old pier by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Hudson Yard skyline by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Sunrise on the Hudson River, New York. by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Shame on the American police by alexaimé photography, on Flickr

Beautiful Day in Washington Square Park Greenwich Village Manhattan New York City NY P00545 20191015_142322 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

From Brooklyn to Manhattan by Andi Singer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

View from a bridge - Downtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC from East with Flare by Edgar Omar, on Flickr

Good morning, New York ! by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

White Brooklyn Bridge [4] by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

703 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

S190825(7)FL_0061 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The View - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

When the lights illuminated cities - Cuando las luces iluminaban ciudades by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Shiva Sanketh R M, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island, 05.02.18 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

IMG_3273 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

State Landmarks lit Blue and Gold in the honor of New Yorkers&#x27; work to flatten the curve of COVID-19 virus by governorandrewcuomo, on Flickr

with Radhika walking under the 7 train (photo by Melissa) by Abeer Hoque, on Flickr

Views from Brooklyn by Lee Chu, on Flickr

Domino Park Fountain &amp; Williamsburg Bridge at Twilight Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00566 DSC_0424 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cruise ship glides silently past the Manhattan skyline by Christopher Wiederspahn, on Flickr

New day in New York City by Christopher Wiederspahn, on Flickr

south New York City from Brooklyn side by J J, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Labor Day in New York by Matt Doran, on Flickr

When the lights illuminated cities - Cuando las luces iluminaban ciudades by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

View from the top - Empire State Building, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Rest in Peace (Adventures in Infrared) by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

190727131114 by Jesse James, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_0680 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Art &amp; fashion - Chelsea Gallery District, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

City life - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Walking the dog #4 - 11th Avenue, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Jersey City skyline - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Heavenly Body Works - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Life goes on - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Midtown B&amp;W by Decaseconds, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

201506_0697L New York, Skyline New York by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr

CrisTaleS by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New day in New York City by Chris Wiederspahn, on Flickr

Central Park, New York by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

New York by Stuart Mitchell, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park, 05.05.18 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

177.AfterRace.CentralPark.NYC.29June2019 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

Flatiron by Alexander Hill, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1251 Avenue of the Americas Fountain 6th Ave Midtown Manhattan New York City NY P00574 DSC_3681 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Once Upon a Time by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

PBRE9983 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

Tower One and Sun by Dennis Diehl, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Orange Bike on 42nd by street level, on Flickr

When night falls - Cuando cae la noche by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

View from the Pulaski Bridge by neilsonabeel, on Flickr

PBRE9302 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

PBRE9873 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

USA - New York City - Downtown Manhattan - view from Jersey City 9-11 memorial by mda&#x27;skaly, on Flickr

202006079 New York City Chelsea by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Eurocopter + Brooklyn by Decaseconds, on Flickr

New York Downtown by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Empty SoHo by Sam Walker, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan by mcfannon, on Flickr

The commuters by Rabican7, on Flickr

Warm Coffee Shop by risingthermals, on Flickr

Black Lives Matter? by Vladimir, on Flickr

175a.QueerMarch.NYC.30June2019 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown Manhattan skyline. by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Central Park and Manhattan skyline, New York City by Brad Hip, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan at night by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Macys Pyrospectacular Fireworks June 29 2020-1-3 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Macys Pyrospectacular Fireworks June 29 2020-12 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Macys Pyrospectacular Fireworks June 29 2020-24 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Macys Pyrospectacular Fireworks June 29 2020-22 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Flatiron by Alexander Hill, on Flickr

Beautiful Day On Brooklyn Bridge + Lower Manhattan View New York City NY P00562 DSC_9994 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Shiva Sanketh R M, on Flickr


----------



## Higgs




----------



## christos-greece

432 Park Avenue by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

Last sunset in 2019 at the top of Rockefeller. by Yuchuan Zhuang, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Yellow Cab &amp; Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Blue Hour Midtown Manhattan View from North 5th St Pier Brooklyn New York City NY P00580 DSC_1534 Reminiscing &amp; Thinking About Life by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Central Park, New York City (2019) by David Enzel, on Flickr

Feel Good by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

empire state viewing deck ii by John Rush, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

NYC - Manhattan skyline in blue hour # 023 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr

Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr


----------



## raghu487

This is one of my favorite photos. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bokc7SFnCk9/


----------



## christos-greece

Me, World Trade Center &amp; Lower Manhattan View from Exchange Place New Jersey WTC New York City NY Jersey City NJ P00626 DSC_2783 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Urban Life Moments by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Prince Street by June Marie, on Flickr

Brooklyn One15 Evening by Steven Norris, on Flickr

Dream of Brooklyn by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Greater New York, Manhattan, downtown, 172, 06-2020, (Vlad Meytin, vladsm.com) by Vlad Meytin, on Flickr

New York City. by Alex Eveleigh, on Flickr

PBRE7495 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Illuminated Windows by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Historical Emptiness by BestCityscape, on Flickr

NY Legend 2020. The streets of New York City during the Covid-19 Outbreak. by ALEX MARTINEZ, on Flickr

Jogger - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

East Village Books by YouTuber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D72_5279 by Michael JD, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael JD, on Flickr

D72_5453 by Michael JD, on Flickr

D72_5496 by Michael JD, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael JD, on Flickr

D72_5148 by Michael JD, on Flickr

NY in Black and White by Amah M, on Flickr

Friends by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

IMG_0079 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

There&#x27;s a light... - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Night of New York by Wei Fang, on Flickr

Skyline of New York City by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

New York City, USA by Pom&#x27;, on Flickr

New York City, September 2008 by Mark Hougaard Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening rush (silhouette) - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Stop! Hammock time (break it down) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Evening falls - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

There&#x27;s a light that never goes out - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Instant obsolescence - West Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

‘Air bridge’ between London and New York is on the cards by InterNewsCast Media, on Flickr

The Butterfly Effect by street level, on Flickr

Clouds Over Lower Manhattan by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr

6M61 / 2 by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr

12rh street by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

‘Air bridge’ between London and New York is on the cards by InterNewsCast Media, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

New York Dawn by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

The World Financial Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Colors and old women. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr

Hunter / Hunted by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Hat Woman by Tom Mullens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City, 2018 by Benjamin Stark, on Flickr

New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

NYC 021 - Sunset on Midtown Manhattan by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

NYC - 017 Windows by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC - 016 Skyline by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Lizzie by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## JC Araxá




----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Stuck in the Middle by street level, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan Skyline at Night Aerial View by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael JD, on Flickr

New York Cityscape from the Empire State building January 2014 by #Signum, on Flickr

New York Skyline by Ben-ah, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge &amp; Lower Manhattan View from Brooklyn Bridge Park Brooklyn New York City NY P00618 DSC_0042 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

No Motor Vehicles (red) - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Light Rain, G Train by Adrian Badaraco, on Flickr

Metlife Building by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Freedom Tower/OneWTC, NYC by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Rockin&#x27; in the Rain by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

New York Nights - That Classic NY Shot by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

IMG_2737 by Phil, on Flickr

New York, New York by Macson Mcguigan, on Flickr

Winter sunset on New-York City by TH-Photographies, on Flickr

I fabricate the web with my excuses by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Empire state of mind by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

I ❤ NY by Ste_72, on Flickr

New York City | Brooklyn Bridge by Pace University, on Flickr

New York City by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fisherman by June Marie, on Flickr

IMG_2626 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_2620 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_2622 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_2623 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_2627 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1291 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Untitled by Tina Leggio, on Flickr

20072600655 Stacey.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr

PBRE2597 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0674 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

NYC Fashion Week Feb 2012 by John C., on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr

2016-1201-NYD Night-Of 039 by sally anderson, on Flickr

The Net - Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

202008087 New York City Central Park and Upper East Side by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

IMG_2640 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Central Park by Lee Chu, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan Skyline at Night Aerial View by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Lest we forget by -Harm-, on Flickr

Chrysler Building Cityscape - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Fake News Fly By - by Steve Gillies, on Flickr

Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

New York City - New York - USA - Times Square by Jeffrey Neihart, on Flickr

Empire state viewing deck by John Rush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

St-Patrick’s Cathedral, NYC by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

2018_1025_PhotoPlusExpoNYC_CS_175 by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Flatiron building, New york USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Empire State Building by - Anita Ao, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

IMG_8103 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tribute in Light by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Memorializing 9/11 by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Tribute in Light 1 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Tribute lights by steve edreff, on Flickr

Tribute In Light 911 World Trade Center Memorial New York City Skyline September 11th 11 2020-09-11 by Adam, on Flickr

City Skyline by Nick Gagliardi, on Flickr

Central Park by Lee Chu, on Flickr

Stay Safe and Social Distancing in New York City by Eddie Velasquez, on Flickr

PBRE2597 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

PBRE2900 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Domino Park &amp; Williamsburg Bridge Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00373 DSC_1559 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Shadowy figures - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Into the City by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Bryant Park at night - Noche en el Parque Bryant by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

NYC, Wall Street (Bowling Green) -004 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Against the Sun - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

B&W by Time Share, on Flickr

A&amp;F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

swatch by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The World Trade Center Sphere by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Labor Day in New York by Matt Doran, on Flickr

Path towards New York Financial District by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

New York Downtown Classic View by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

New York City Financial District by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Glow of New York City Lights by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

New York Downtown at Dusk by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

NYC Riots for George Floyd by Andi Singer, on Flickr

New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr

L by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Freedom Tower WTC &amp; Lower Manhattan View at Sunset from North 5th St Pier and Park Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00656 DSC_1483 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

City of light - Ciudad de la luz by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

City Light - Luces de la ciudad by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

ManHattaN SkyLine by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

TraFFic by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

A facade between sun and shade - Una fachada entre sol y sombra by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Manhattan by Peter Reading, on Flickr

WTC by Garrett Graziano, on Flickr

Morning light in a quiet street - Luz de la mañana en una calle tranquila by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

PBRE7794 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

PBRE7950 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

202009020 AA295 LGA-ORD New York City Manhattan, Queens, Bronx and East River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

2016-1201-NYD Night-Of 038 by sally anderson, on Flickr

‘Air bridge’ between London and New York is on the cards by InterNewsCast Media, on Flickr

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

Aerial Photography By SkyCamUsa by David Quinones, on Flickr

New York Dawn by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

PBRE7592 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Rochester NY by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Empty Sky by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

New York City, 2018 by James Gill, on Flickr

New York Skyline | Towards Central Park by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

S190724(10)_0049FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Phase 1 Skyline - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Tenth Avenue by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Looking through a textured window - Mirando a través de una ventana texturizada by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Industrial Greenpoint and the Manhattan Skyline by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

NYC at dawn by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Moonrise over New York City by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Garrett Graziano, on Flickr

Zoom by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Life in New York City by Jochem van de Weg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by Maalik Ali, on Flickr

City lights. New York by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

Blue Hour, New York by David, on Flickr

New York &amp; Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Sunset - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

New York by night by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Breathless by day|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr

Autumn in the city - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York City 2013 by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

People in New York city by Tarek Ben Yakhlef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Into the City by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Bryant Park at night - Noche en el Parque Bryant by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

NYC, Wall Street (Bowling Green) -004 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Against the Sun - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

B&W by Time Share, on Flickr

New Years Eve in Manhattan with warm rain by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

7xi-0710-021 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

President Trump Arrives at the Wall Street Heliport by The White House, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan Sparkle by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr

Dramatic highlights! by Zoë Eisenberg, on Flickr

Looking down to earth from Empire State Building, New York by mdmove1962, on Flickr

MTA New York City Subway 2005-2010 Kawasaki Rail Car R-160B 9222 by Shane Ramkissoon, on Flickr

The Oculus by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

St-Patrick’s Cathedral nyc by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

5th Avenue Manhattanhenge Sunset NYC 0967 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr

Lizzie by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AMTRAK/METRO-NORTH--703 appr 125th Street WB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

190727141854 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141834 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141830 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141314 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141420 by Jesse James, on Flickr

New York City, View from Manhattan Bridge by Boris Kuznetsov, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Princesses (1328) by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Long by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Compete by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Smokeshow by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Gate by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Date by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Manhattan Traffic by Roman K, on Flickr

IMG_5084 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_4791 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Travelers in front of the Trump Tower. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr

26th Street Viewing Spur (Afternoon View) by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

When you find that good parking by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr

NYC | 19.10.18 | DSC_0116 by Kaemattson, on Flickr

NYC | 19.10.18 | DSC_0131 by Kaemattson, on Flickr

NYC | 19.10.18 | DSC_0136 by Kaemattson, on Flickr

NYC | 19.10.18 | DSC_0135 by Kaemattson, on Flickr

NYC | 19.10.18 | DSC_0151 by Kaemattson, on Flickr

NYC | 19.10.18 | DSC_0162 by Kaemattson, on Flickr

The Empire State Building by Eric Gross, on Flickr

Blue NY by Carol Maza, on Flickr

&#x27;The Vessel&#x27; Hudson Bay New York City by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

Bethesda Terrace, Central Park in the Fall, New York City by Diana Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0105 by Amanda Walker, on Flickr

manhattan by Eric, on Flickr

Look Thru These, The Sight Will Be Golden by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr

Manhattan by selimbitar, on Flickr

Riding the Waves by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0018FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Stevie Gill, on Flickr

2019 The High Line Overgrown Railroad Overpass Tracks to Nowhere Park 8999 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0021FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0024FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0022FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S200505aFL(5)_0055 by davidben33, on Flickr

S200505aFL(5)_0050 by davidben33, on Flickr

S200505aFL(5)_0041 by davidben33, on Flickr

S200505aFL(5)_0029 by davidben33, on Flickr

S200505aFL(5)_0044 by davidben33, on Flickr

S200505aFL(5)_0069 by davidben33, on Flickr

Trick by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Hudson Yards at Night by Photos By RM, on Flickr

Hudson River and Jersey City by Hans Jakobsson, on Flickr

Untitled by Tina Leggio, on Flickr

The unknown woman. by Seb A, on Flickr

Traffic management w bikes as mobile barriers at cross streets by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City, USA by Pom&#x27;, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Martin, on Flickr

New York by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Evening light over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr

DSC_3220 by Edu GTI, on Flickr

Supermoon Over NYC by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

Sunset in New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

42 avenue by Luis Bajaña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

190727141854 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141834 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141830 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141314 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141420 by Jesse James, on Flickr

New York City, View from Manhattan Bridge by Boris Kuznetsov, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

PDA by Doug Davey, on Flickr

Princesses (1328) by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9/11 Memorial North Pool by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

New Evening, New York by Garron Nicholls, on Flickr

IMG_6611_IJFR by gerwaeld, on Flickr

Gimme Some Truth by street level, on Flickr

Dreaming at sunset (Explore 17oct2020 # 86) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

StreetEasy launches New York Town home valuation resource by Eric Vick, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge &amp; Lower East Side Manhattan View from Brooklyn Bridge Brooklyn New York City NY P00682 DSC_1374 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Into the White by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

Me &amp; The Guggenheim Museum 5th Ave UES Upper East Side Manhattan New York City NY P00680 20191014_165853 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L’homme en rouge... by Corinne OGNB, on Flickr

Looking the sky - Mirando al cielo by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

City Nights - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Wade by Mackenna L, on Flickr

manhattan skyline night by Branko, on Flickr

Two bridges by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

NiGhT CoLorS by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC - Flatiron Building by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

Me at Grand Central Station 42nd St Park Avenue Midtown Manhattan New York City NY P00688 DSC_1918 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Tourists at the Bushwick Inlet Park by Romain Massola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Lest we forget by -Harm-, on Flickr

Chrysler Building Cityscape - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Fake News Fly By - by Steve Gillies, on Flickr

Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

New York City - New York - USA - Times Square by Jeffrey Neihart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One way, New York City by Roberto Herrero, on Flickr

Evening in New York by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

Misty morning by erichudson78, on Flickr

Manhattan &amp; the Brooklyn Bridge by Paul Morton, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manhattan Traffic by Roman K, on Flickr

r_200923_062_beat068_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

NYC Trip 2019 by Anthony Peter, on Flickr

Street life by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr

Pastel Punk by Finlay Lavery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

docked Citi Bike on a dreary fall day by paul.wasneski, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and FDR Drive by Ralph Cherubin, on Flickr

Manhattan by night from Last Light by Bex Walton, on Flickr

9-11 Weehawken St (1909), New York, NY by Steve Minor, on Flickr

IMG_9469 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

Shared Lane by Austin Jain-Conti, on Flickr

I'm Literally Stepping Between Them by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb update ☝


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

High Line Reflections by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

NY street by Iza E, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Madison Avenue by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

New York Waterway Bus 175 ist am 25.07.2017 in New York City unterwegs. by Markus Wagner, on Flickr

Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

East Village Books by YouTuber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

9-2 by Lindsay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

599100186 by kowsalya k, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Welcome to New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr

Sunset Beams, Brooklyn Bridge, Freedom Tower, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Fingerprints by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Street colors (winter fade) - Flatiron district, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

51-2 by Lindsay, on Flickr

Untitled by Yigal Ismakov, on Flickr

2021 Edge January New Highest Observation Deck 8255 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## rivla

Amazing NYC

Evolution of New York City


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Street colors (winter fade) - Flatiron district, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

On the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves street view) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Meier Towers - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Welcome to New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Nightlight by Mackenna L, on Flickr

White Hall by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Rush Hour (2 Brooklyn) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

20.Outdoor.7th.WMAA.NYC.2November2017 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

View from Brooklyn by street level, on Flickr

Sunset on city (Explore 10Mar2021) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Lighting strike in new york !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Times Square Blunt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

lines &amp; lights by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, New York City, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Walk to Central Park and 5th Avenue by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Bicycle Fetish Day 2015 (9)Ccol by Mr Flikker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Williamsburg Bridge at Sunset seen from Domino Park Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00534 DSC_0416 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City NY by mbell1975, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Sunset - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr

New York City, New York by idintify media, on Flickr

New York City Blue by Chris, on Flickr

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr

NYC Protests for George Floyd by Andi Singer, on Flickr

New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

2016 - New York City - Brooklyn Bridge 1 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

empire state viewing deck ii by John Rush, on Flickr

Empire state viewing deck iii by John Rush, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

D72_5453 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

‘Air bridge’ between London and New York is on the cards by InterNewsCast Media, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Hunter / Hunted by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River by ASFPXL, on Flickr

New York City Sunset by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Lean by Mackenna L, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Sunset on city (Explore 10Mar2021) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, New York City, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

New York coloured splash. by Dave Jones, on Flickr

Me &amp; The Beautiful Bryant Park Winter Village at Night Midtown Manhattan New York City NY P00832 DSC_3596 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Split. by Johannes Spaethe, on Flickr

Big City Lights by JonasEcho5, on Flickr

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Дмитрий Кругляк, on Flickr

New York 2017 (111) by Francisco Sá, on Flickr

Brooklyn Brdige and Manhattan by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin, Official Photographer of Seattle Seafair, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0024FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Stevie Gill, on Flickr

NYC 08 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D72_5148 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Illuminated Windows by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Historical Emptiness by BestCityscape, on Flickr

NY Legend 2020. The streets of New York City during the Covid-19 Outbreak. by ALEX MARTINEZ, on Flickr

Jogger - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

East Village Books by YouTuber, on Flickr

Restricted future by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEW YORK by P R, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

18042018-DSC_4305 by Florian GALINDO, on Flickr

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

September 11th by Martin G, on Flickr

World Trade Center by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

XPRO5019 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Visiting by Eric Galton, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

D81_5842 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D81_6715 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

In My Mind by ASFPXL, on Flickr

New York City by Sports and Entertainment Travel, LLC, on Flickr

Victorian Gardens Amusement Park by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

New york skyline !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

Rainy Manhattan Rush Hour by Cameron Whitman, on Flickr

Freedom Tower 1 by ELANO DALLMEYER, on Flickr

Against the Sun 2 - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

599100186 by kowsalya k, on Flickr

Taken from World Trade Center by Victor Walters, on Flickr

Bicycle Fetish Day 2015 (9)Ccol by Mr Flikker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

empire state viewing deck ii by John Rush, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

NYC - Manhattan skyline in blue hour # 023 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr

Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr

Me, World Trade Center &amp; Lower Manhattan View from Exchange Place New Jersey WTC New York City NY Jersey City NJ P00626 DSC_2783 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Grace by Tom Mullens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan by caboose_rodeo, on Flickr

Manhattan. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

February Vacation from the Big Apple by Thea Prum, on Flickr

Cityscape by erichudson78, on Flickr

Good Morning New York City by Greg Pace, on Flickr

DSC01986 by Nelson Christopher Ala, on Flickr

The Finanical District by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Anjelys Shoot83 by Marquis Green, on Flickr

Anjelys Shoot123 by Marquis Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S190825(7)FL_0061 by davidben33, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

Yes, I see you! by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Gotham by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Victorian Gardens Amusement Park by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

On the High Line (surround)- Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Lovers on the High Line - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Architecture Up Close &amp; Personal - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Chelsea Cityscape - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Back-lit Vessel (sunset) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Clouds Over Midtown East by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Broadway and 60 by gricketts, on Flickr

Evening rush (silhouette) - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

2021 Edge January New Highest Observation Deck 8278 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Rochester NY by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Empty Sky by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

New York City, 2018 by James Gill, on Flickr

New York Skyline | Towards Central Park by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

S190724(10)_0049FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Years Eve in Manhattan with warm rain by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

202009020 AA295 LGA-ORD New York City Manhattan, Queens, Bronx and East River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

2016-1201-NYD Night-Of 038 by sally anderson, on Flickr

‘Air bridge’ between London and New York is on the cards by InterNewsCast Media, on Flickr

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

Aerial Photography By SkyCamUsa by David Quinones, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

PBRE7592 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moonrise over New York City by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

‘Air bridge’ between London and New York is on the cards by InterNewsCast Media, on Flickr

Aerial Photography By SkyCamUsa by David Quinones, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

New York Skyline | Towards Central Park by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Blue Hour, New York by David, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

IMG_4791 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0024FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Ian, on Flickr

City Hall Park - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

On the High Line (surround)- Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

City Lights - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Net - Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Belly of the beast - The Vessel #10, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Times Square - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York City by 何塞埃利亚斯 （何塞·克鲁兹), on Flickr

NEW YORK CITY ZOOMS 10. by Michael Isenberg, on Flickr

New York City Street Photography by Alex Kaplan, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

HERMOSO TATUAJE. NICE TATTOO. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Professional Women by JAR of photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Fly-by by Romeo Banias, on Flickr

Brooklyn Brdige and Manhattan by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr

Yellow Cab & Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

What a beautiful cliché by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

Midtown Skyline over the Water by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin Yan, Microsoft Most Valuable Professional, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Yellow Cab & Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Summer 2019-99.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr

A&F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

1 Over GA by Blick Calle, on Flickr

swatch by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

DSC_1307 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York New York by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr

&quot;Reflections of Manhattan&quot; New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York&#x27;s Freedom Tower by G. Russell Jennings, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Colourful New York City by Hughie O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

New York City Sunset Nikon D5300 by Stuart Ayre, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

ESPERANDO EL TREN. WAITING FOR THE TRAIN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Trade Center by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

DOS_2255 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

Untitled by Joe Pan, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

NYSE (2018) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

AMTRAK/METRO-NORTH--703 appr 125th Street WB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

PDA by Doug Davey, on Flickr

East Village Books by YouTuber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Over the Brooklyn Bridge by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York City at night by Dennis Diatel Photography, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan and helicopter by Chris Price, on Flickr

Blue hour from Brooklyn Bridge by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

The flight of the seagull - El vuelo de la gaviota by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Me + Queensboro Bridge , Roosevelt Island &amp; Midtown Manhattan View from Queensbridge Park Queens New York City NY P00724 DSC_2905 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

What is behind that curtain ? by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

As Social Distancing Wanes, Cuomo Warns of Another Lockdown by sagar rana, on Flickr

DSC_0697 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_0700 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0697 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Hudson Yards Early Construction Phase by Eric Gross, on Flickr

Last sunset in 2019 at the top of Rockefeller. by Yuchuan Zhuang, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

The Oculus by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0076FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled NYC by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Massive Panorama, East River, Queensboro Bridge, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sunset on the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Clouds Over Midtown East by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

October Sunset - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S190825(7)FL_0061 by davidben33, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

View from a bridge - Downtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

As Social Distancing Wanes, Cuomo Warns of Another Lockdown by sagar rana, on Flickr

New Years Eve in Manhattan with warm rain by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ny Skyline by Sergio Vicent Añó, on Flickr

New York City !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

2021 Edge January with my Apt in Red Box 8225A by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan from the sky - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Traffic Over the Brooklyn Bridge by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Gotham City by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr

New York City at night by Dennis Diatel Photography, on Flickr

People in a corner by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Me at The Bethesda Fountain in Central Park Manhattan New York City NY P00734 DSC_9798 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Me + Queensboro Bridge , Roosevelt Island &amp; Midtown Manhattan View from Queensbridge Park Queens New York City NY P00724 DSC_2905 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Me &amp; The Vessel at Sunset Hudson Yards Manhattan New York City NY P00716 DSC_2470 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S210407(2)_4167FL by davidben33, on Flickr

In My Mind by ASFPXL, on Flickr

Sunset over DUMBO Brooklyn by Amon Elam, on Flickr

NYC Golden by John J Young, on Flickr

Massive Panorama, East River, Queensboro Bridge, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

On the High Line (surround)- Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Night, NYC Skyline, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

New york skyline !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

&quot;Reflections of Manhattan&quot; New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

Sunset in New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

New York in der Nacht by Uwe Weigel, on Flickr

New York at Night by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York City, USA by Dominique Richeux Photography, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

New York by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

New York City - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Two women and a dog by fotophotow, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

120 gigapixelpanorama









World's Largest Photo of New York City


Construction cameras from EarthCam have live monitoring and high definition time-lapse webcam technology for construction, transportation, public safety and tourism



www.earthcam.net


----------



## Smyrniotis

Can’t wait to move back in 7 months.


----------



## christos-greece

_Hawk_ said:


> 120 gigapixelpanorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's Largest Photo of New York City
> 
> 
> Construction cameras from EarthCam have live monitoring and high definition time-lapse webcam technology for construction, transportation, public safety and tourism
> 
> 
> 
> www.earthcam.net


Awesome panorama of NYC!


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Reflections of Manhattan&quot; New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

New York Cityscape - Sea of lights by Zaphod Beeblebrox 1970, on Flickr

New York Sunset by Mital Patel, on Flickr

New York City by Brian Logan, on Flickr

Evening New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

New York Skyline from Hoboken by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

New York Skyline from Gantry Park by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

New York City by leif eurenius, on Flickr

New York Central Park - MET by Michael Cook, on Flickr

red dress at top of the rock in new york - joe marquez hasselblad x1d B0001990 by Joe Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

New York&#x27;s Freedom Tower by G. Russell Jennings, on Flickr

New York by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

New York Skyline from Gantry Park by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York by Roos Lilipory, on Flickr

New York Nights - That Classic NY Shot by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Autumn in the city - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York City Cops. by Vitaliy Piltser, on Flickr

New Yorkers like some privacy when they make their phone calls by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

HERMOSO TATUAJE. NICE TATTOO. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

New York at Night by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

New York in der Nacht by Uwe Weigel, on Flickr

Colors of New York by Michał Banach, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York 24/7 by Jorge Quinteros, on Flickr

FREEDOM TOWER. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York Night by Jens Unger, on Flickr

New York by Uwe Weigel, on Flickr

THE 2019 MEDIEVAL FESTIVAL AT FORT TRYON PARK. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

new york city girl #4 by matthew vinci, on Flickr

New Yorkers are so busy looking at their phones that they don&#x27;t notice photographers taking pictures of them by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

202009020 AA295 LGA-ORD New York City Manhattan, Queens, Bronx and East River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Aerial Photography By SkyCamUsa by David Quinones, on Flickr

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue by Tony Murtagh, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Blue NY by Carol Maza, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

Manhattan Traffic by Roman K, on Flickr

People in New York city by Tarek Ben Yakhlef, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0022FL by davidben33, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Me &amp; The Guggenheim Museum 5th Ave UES Upper East Side Manhattan New York City NY P00680 20191014_165853 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

High Line Reflections by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

NY street by Iza E, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Madison Avenue by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

New York Waterway Bus 175 ist am 25.07.2017 in New York City unterwegs. by Markus Wagner, on Flickr

Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Flatiron building, New york USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_4133 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Hailing A Cab by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful view of the Empire States and skyscrapers in New York City, United States by Diego Ramírez Ramos, on Flickr

Hudson Yards Rising (16) by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr

Last Light, Empire State Building, Midtown Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

City lights from the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC Golden by John J Young, on Flickr

Stoop Kids by Mackenna L, on Flickr

New Gotham by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

NYC2-218 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

In My Mind by ASFPXL, on Flickr

Untitled NYC by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Rochester NY by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Empty Sky by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

New York City, 2018 by James Gill, on Flickr

New York Skyline | Towards Central Park by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

S190724(10)_0049FL by davidben33, on Flickr

People in New York city by Tarek Ben Yakhlef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Surrounded (glass) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

DSC_0568.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

DSC_0553.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

DSC_0550.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

DSC_0526.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

DSC_0479.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

Line up, above the city - The Edge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Sunset colors - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Relaxation by John St John, on Flickr

DSC_7172 by larrycloss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York New York by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr

&quot;Reflections of Manhattan&quot; New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York&#x27;s Freedom Tower by G. Russell Jennings, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Colourful New York City by Hughie O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

ESPERANDO EL TREN. WAITING FOR THE TRAIN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Rochester NY by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Empty Sky by Comiccreator24, on Flickr

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

New York City, 2018 by James Gill, on Flickr

New York Skyline | Towards Central Park by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

S190724(10)_0049FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0022FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New York City by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New york city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Night cityscape of boston from top of hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New York, New York...Huey Lewis Version by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr

A46A2732a by Brian Fuller, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Nightcall by ASFPXL, on Flickr

Evening rush (silhouette) - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

Sunset in New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City Sunset Nikon D5300 by Stuart Ayre, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Marcos Iuato, on Flickr

New York City - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

New York Skyline by Chetan Gaonkar, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

New York City - July 2011 by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Naked Cowgirl in Times Square by Photos By RM, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I ❤ NY. Manhattan. New York. 2021 by Shejuti Taleb, on Flickr

Untitled by Oguitardan, on Flickr

End of the line by Oleg S, on Flickr

New York Cityscape (partial view) by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

DSC_0553.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

Little Island NYC by Zee Hoy Leung, on Flickr

Cityscape NY by Lulu L., on Flickr

Walking in the rain - 10th Avenue, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Truss by street level, on Flickr

NYC2-218 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Untitled NYC by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

Sunset in New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

new york, new york by leonard_311, on Flickr

Colors of New York by Michał Banach, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

Chicago in New York City by Young Kogh, on Flickr

The model by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Over the Brooklyn Bridge by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York City at night by Dennis Diatel Photography, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan and helicopter by Chris Price, on Flickr

Blue hour from Brooklyn Bridge by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

The flight of the seagull - El vuelo de la gaviota by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Me + Queensboro Bridge , Roosevelt Island &amp; Midtown Manhattan View from Queensbridge Park Queens New York City NY P00724 DSC_2905 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

What is behind that curtain ? by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

As Social Distancing Wanes, Cuomo Warns of Another Lockdown by sagar rana, on Flickr

DSC_0697 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_0700 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Trade Center by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr

Peak - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Pedicab in focus - Times Square, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan View - Central Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Spinal blue - Oculus, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Autumn Blues - Columbus Circle, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Fire Escape (Y/R) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

George Washington Bridge by Tom McGorman, on Flickr

One Brooklyn point of Manhattan view by mfotograph, on Flickr

190727131114 by Jesse James, on Flickr

IMG_0344 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pier 17, South Street Seaport (1) - 1/25/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

Buildings &amp; Sky - NYC by verplanck, on Flickr

202102073 New York City Chelsea by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

MiRRoRoRRiM by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Traffic Over the Brooklyn Bridge by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

One WTC, Seven WTC, Three WTC, and the Transportation Hub by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

new-york-city-new-york-at-night-black-white--388-metroscapeCollection.jpg by Jason Wilson, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

ANS-Katie _Chonacas by E.R.M Thanks for visiting : ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Hudson Yards Early Construction Phase by Eric Gross, on Flickr

Last sunset in 2019 at the top of Rockefeller. by Yuchuan Zhuang, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

The Oculus by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0076FL by davidben33, on Flickr

DSC_1462 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1292 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caught in the Summer Rain - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Modern vs Old by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Modern Skyscrapers by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

USA downtown skyline at dusk on the East River by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Throwing shade (again) - Midtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York Cityscape (partial view) by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge and the blue hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Waiting to be seated by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Walk to East Side and Back through Times Square by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Walk to East Side and Back through Times Square by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Walk to East Side and Back through Times Square by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AR400243 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

AR400079 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

Leaving Grand Central by Aviller71, on Flickr

IMG_7604 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr

Caught in the Summer Rain (B&amp;W) - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

AR400205 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

empire state viewing deck ii by John Rush, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

NYC - Manhattan skyline in blue hour # 023 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr

Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr

Me, World Trade Center &amp; Lower Manhattan View from Exchange Place New Jersey WTC New York City NY Jersey City NJ P00626 DSC_2783 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled NYC by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Massive Panorama, East River, Queensboro Bridge, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sunset on the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Clouds Over Midtown East by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

October Sunset - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

9-2 by Lindsay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1462 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

New York 😍 Wonderful view by valeriaconti136, on Flickr

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

One World Trade Center by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge and FDR Drive by Ralph Cherubin, on Flickr

Missed Connection... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

X1007488 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

X1007436 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan by erichudson78, on Flickr

S190724(10)_0049FL by davidben33, on Flickr

standing out by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr

IMG_1143-60 by Matt Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S190825(4)_0020FL by davidben33, on Flickr

manhattan at night by azahar omar, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

View from a bridge - Downtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Manhattan at Night. New York City. View From Brooklyn Bridge by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

New York, United States - October 10: Stack of new cars being stored for further sale on October 10, 2013 by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr

New York City by Koichi Sato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainbow colors (100F) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

cityscape view of manhattan from empire state PBC474R by Tati Taylor, on Flickr

One World, Sunset - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Best View in NYC by Sarmad Al-Lawati, on Flickr

NYC by night by Sarmad Al-Lawati, on Flickr

La Gran Manzana by ANTONIO PUCHE, on Flickr

Frozen Winter, Lower Manhattan Skyline, Freedom Tower, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

DSC_1457 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1312 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1215 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

New York...Good to see you again by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr

Impossible Moonrise over WTC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

S191222FL(2)_0069 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I Lift My Lamp (mural) - The High Line, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

One World, Sunset (golden) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Modern Architecture - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Freedom Tower (sky blue) - One World Trade Center, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Throwing shade (again) - Midtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Surrounded (glass) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

cityscape view of manhattan from empire state PBC474R by Tati Taylor, on Flickr

Hudson Yards by street level, on Flickr

NYC2-259 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

S191222FL(3)_0035 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

9-2 by Lindsay, on Flickr

1_1b by Lindsay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York...Good to see you again by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr

Vanishing point - Punto de fuga (Explore 14July2021) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled NYC by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

The Great Lawn looking south by Amon Elam, on Flickr

NYC2-176 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoop Kids by Mackenna L, on Flickr

New york skyline !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

City lights from the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Tenth Avenue by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

East Side and Times Square and Back in the Rain by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

East Side and Times Square and Back in the Rain by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

DSC_0677 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eight Spruce Street by Steve Starer, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr

new york city PTECD2F by Robin Owens, on Flickr

S191222FL(2)_0075 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York City by Felix Hohlwegler, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York by Roos Lilipory, on Flickr

201506_0697L New York, Skyline New York by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

MEDIEVAL FESTIVAL 2017 AT FORT TRYON PARK. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York women get the strangest proposals on their cellphones ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

Fortune MPW New York City Evening With by Fortune Live Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Street colors (winter fade) - Flatiron district, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

On the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves street view) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Meier Towers - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Welcome to New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Nightlight by Mackenna L, on Flickr

White Hall by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Rush Hour (2 Brooklyn) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

20.Outdoor.7th.WMAA.NYC.2November2017 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by mezclasss, on Flickr

Madison Avenue by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

Smoggy NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Flatiron building, New york USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Empire State Building by - Anita Ao, on Flickr

Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr

Times Square | Instagram is a plague. by Liam McLoughlin, on Flickr

East Village Books by YouTuber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NY Skyline by Ross Abraham, on Flickr

Queensboro Bridge by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline Reflection by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr

Best View in NYC by Sarmad Al-Lawati, on Flickr

Gotham City by Sarmad Al-Lawati, on Flickr

S191222FL(2)_0001 by davidben33, on Flickr

Spritz by Mackenna L, on Flickr

“Pre War” Building - Upper West Side by Eric Gross, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

Untitled by Subhash Roy, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

S191222FL(3)_0039 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by JC Ruiz, on Flickr

Split. by Johannes Spaethe, on Flickr

Big City Lights by JonasEcho5, on Flickr

A-Full-Floor-Condominium-in-NYC-15 by Дмитрий Кругляк, on Flickr

New York 2017 (111) by Francisco Sá, on Flickr

Brooklyn Brdige and Manhattan by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin, Official Photographer of Seattle Seafair, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0024FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge by Stevie Gill, on Flickr

NYC 08 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Vespa by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Reflections of Manhattan&quot; New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

new york, new york by leonard_311, on Flickr

New York, New York by June Marie, on Flickr

New York Sky by Pablo Margulies, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York City Dance Parade 2012 by Dave Bledsoe, on Flickr

New York City Bokeh by leasqueaky, on Flickr

Sasha Papernik - New York City by Richard J Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As Social Distancing Wanes, Cuomo Warns of Another Lockdown by sagar rana, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

Social (quite) Distancing (almost) by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

DSC_0680 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset (tree) - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Urban style (architecture) - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Sunset glow - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

One World, Sunset (golden) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Modern Architecture - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

507 West Chelsea - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Freedom Tower (sky blue) - One World Trade Center, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

S210802(3)_07728FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S210802(3)_07738FL by davidben33, on Flickr

I Am Manhattan Bridge by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

empire state viewing deck ii by John Rush, on Flickr

Empire state viewing deck iii by John Rush, on Flickr

People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

DSC_0674 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

DSC01986 by Nelson Christopher Ala, on Flickr

Travel photos by Dean Puckering, on Flickr

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Lest we forget by -Harm-, on Flickr

Fake News Fly By - by Steve Gillies, on Flickr

Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

New York City - New York - USA - Times Square by Jeffrey Neihart, on Flickr

Reach for the stars by steve edreff, on Flickr

S190808(5)_0006 by davidben33, on Flickr

S190808(4)_0055 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Washington Bridge Brooklyn 1-91 by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr

Manhattan Beyond by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin, Official Photographer of Seattle Seafair, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park Waterfront - Kawasaki Ninja ZX14 by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

Noho, NYC by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Top of the Rock by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Look Thru These, The Sight Will Be Golden by Brian D&#x27; Rozario, on Flickr

Flying Shadows by Doug Davey, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

DSCF5314 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

Fingerprints by Mackenna L, on Flickr

2016 - New York City - Brooklyn Bridge 1 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Nightlight by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Bicycle Fetish Day 2015 (9)Ccol by Mr Flikker, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

NYC Protests for George Floyd by Andi Singer, on Flickr

NYC Protests for George Floyd by Andi Singer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

The Great Lawn looking south by Amon Elam, on Flickr

NYC2-176 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoop Kids by Mackenna L, on Flickr

New york skyline !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

City lights from the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

East Side and Times Square and Back in the Rain by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

East Side and Times Square and Back in the Rain by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

As Social Distancing Wanes, Cuomo Warns of Another Lockdown by sagar rana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moonrise over New York City by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

DSC_7810 by larrycloss, on Flickr

HERMOSO TATUAJE. NICE TATTOO. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

I can&#x27;t breathe by Simon Garnier, on Flickr

In situations like this, New York women tell their boyfriends to look down at the ground ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2021 Pencil Tower Battling No Clouds seen from Broadway 4271 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

494607942 by DMS DIP, on Flickr

The Empire State⎮New York City by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

New York City by Chad Davis, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

One World, Sunset (golden) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Train Lights by street level, on Flickr

S210802(3)_07793FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S210802(3)_07804FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Contrast by LRW3, on Flickr

IMG_1850 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At The Plaza Hotel 5th Ave E59 St Grand Army Plaza near Central Park Manhattan New York City NY P00446 DSC_0286 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Old And New by AAcerbo, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Katyn Memorial by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr

Pockets by risingthermals, on Flickr

S190825(5)_0028FL by davidben33, on Flickr

A&amp;F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Long Island City and the Queensboro Bridge back into Manhattan by RJ DiBella, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Atlas New York, 07.09.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr

Shared Lane by Austin Jain-Conti, on Flickr

I&#x27;m Literally Stepping Between Them by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Watching Water by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Black Outfit by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I Lift My Lamp (mural) - The High Line, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

One World, Sunset (golden) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Modern Architecture - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Freedom Tower (sky blue) - One World Trade Center, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Throwing shade (again) - Midtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Surrounded (glass) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York...Good to see you again by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr

NYC2-259 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

S191222FL(3)_0035 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall Park - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Clock Tower &amp; the Bridge - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Autumn cityscape - Central Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Skyline (March madness) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Cables - Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

On the waterfront - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Madison Avenue New York City by Tom Piorkowski, on Flickr

New York City (monochrome) by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

New York City by Ian, on Flickr

New York City Street Photography by Alex Kaplan, on Flickr

New York City Dance Parade 2012 by Dave Bledsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eight Spruce Street by Steve Starer, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr

S191222FL(2)_0075 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning, New York ! by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Silhouette by BestCityscape, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Yellow Cab &amp; Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

It&#x60;s a Keeper by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

Keep Left by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

The Ronin by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DOS_5410 by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Shoreline by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Rockefeller Cntr by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Rockefeller Cntr by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Old Pier by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Rockefeller Cntr by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Brklyn Brdg by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

dog by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr

The People of Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York...Good to see you again by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr

Vanishing point - Punto de fuga (Explore 14July2021) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

MEDIEVAL FESTIVAL 2017 AT FORT TRYON PARK. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan by Night, New York City, USA by Dominique Richeux Photography, on Flickr

New York City by TS_1000, on Flickr

Red Light Special - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York City sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York City - Top Of The Rock by David Min, on Flickr

New York City Love by {peace&amp;love♥}, on Flickr

New York by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

New York City Dance Parade 2012 by Dave Bledsoe, on Flickr

New York City, Times Square, 2005 by Stuart Axe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

All this money don&#x27;t expire by Oniv3rt T, on Flickr

Waiting for the next Rider by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Shoreline by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Brklyn Brdg by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Blur by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Perfect Light by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

NEW YORK, NEW YORK. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

Sing Your Heart Out - Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Sing Your Heart Out - Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in the city.... by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

On the Town by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

New Yorkers are so busy looking at their phones that they don&#x27;t notice photographers taking pictures of them by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

Pigeon Feeder by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr

New York 2017 (111) by Francisco Sá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sitting in the park by erichudson78, on Flickr

New York city nightscape- Explored by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr

New York City by 何塞埃利亚斯 （何塞·克鲁兹), on Flickr

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York City Sunset Nikon D5300 by Stuart Ayre, on Flickr

NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Adrianna by Brandon Clement, on Flickr

The sight of a pretty girl can make a New York guy huff and puff in admiration ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

New York City 2013 by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D72_5148 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

Midtown Views by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

One Manhattan Square - Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan (orange crush) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

View from a bridge - Downtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Throwing shade (again) - Midtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Glass - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

MIDTOWN. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

19062900481 Kali.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr

SOS and Friends in Tompkins Square Park by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New York City. by Alex Eveleigh, on Flickr

Hat Woman by Tom Mullens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City - New York - USA - Brooklyn Bridge by Jeffrey Neihart, on Flickr

The San Remo by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Manhattan. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Lest we forget by -Harm-, on Flickr

Fake News Fly By - by Steve Gillies, on Flickr

Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Anjelys Shoot83 by Marquis Green, on Flickr

Anjelys Shoot114 by Marquis Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

City lights. New York by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

NYC, Wall Street (Bowling Green) -004 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Looking down to earth from Empire State Building, New York by mdmove1962, on Flickr

The Oculus by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

Lizzie by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0024FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York City Sunset Nikon D5300 by Stuart Ayre, on Flickr

NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Adrianna by Brandon Clement, on Flickr

The sight of a pretty girl can make a New York guy huff and puff in admiration ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## Johny near Moscow

The city stays unique, spirit of plenty of film feelings reminds of you, New York...


----------



## Johny near Moscow

And people, they are smth special in your streets) Bright and thoughtful...


----------



## christos-greece

N210903(3)_5191OP by davidben33, on Flickr

Feeling That Gingerbread Feeling by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

City reflections - Little Island, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Perfect Light by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

CONEY. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

New York City by concrete&amp;fells, on Flickr

Walk into the Heat by Cayton Cox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Giant Christmas Ornaments by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Christmas at Rockefeller Center by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Chinatown 3 of 3 by Rommel P, on Flickr

12.ChelseaWalkToVillage.NYC.25June2021 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

COVID-19 Coming Back Strong by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## Johny near Moscow

christos-greece said:


> Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr
> 
> Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr
> 
> Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr
> 
> Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr
> 
> Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr
> 
> Giant Christmas Ornaments by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr
> 
> Christmas at Rockefeller Center by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr
> 
> Manhattan Bridge Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr
> 
> Chinatown 3 of 3 by Rommel P, on Flickr
> 
> 12.ChelseaWalkToVillage.NYC.25June2021 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr
> 
> COVID-19 Coming Back Strong by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


Merry Christmas, New York! Franky, let's sing again!


----------



## christos-greece

Hot Air Balloon Decoration by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

New York Christmas Baubles by Billy Sharpe, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Pigeon Feeder by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

Christmas Time in NYC by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr

New York 2017 (111) by Francisco Sá, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center Christmas by Anne Marie Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape by erichudson78, on Flickr

DSC01986 by Nelson Christopher Ala, on Flickr

Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr

Radio City Music Hall by Eugene Huang, on Flickr

Travel photos by Dean Puckering, on Flickr

Washington Bridge Brooklyn 1-91 by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr

One World Trade Center Reflection by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

S190808(5)_0006 by davidben33, on Flickr

S190808(4)_0082 by davidben33, on Flickr

New York, James A. Farley Building by Time Share, on Flickr

DECORACIÓN NAVIDEÑA. CHRISTMAS DECORATION. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

Inside the Oculus - WTC, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Tim Williams, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge at Sunrise by melvin whitehead, on Flickr

Rockefeller Cntr by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

7th Ave. by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Radio City Music Hall Holiday Lights 2021 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

wall street by london road, on Flickr

Madison Square Park Christmas Tree Lighting 🎄 East 23rd St NYC USA December 9th 2021 by RyanReporting, on Flickr

20211212 Saks Fifth Avenue 006_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20211212 Saks Fifth Avenue 004_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

IMG_4654 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

Sitting in the park by erichudson78, on Flickr

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York City Sunset Nikon D5300 by Stuart Ayre, on Flickr

Adrianna by Brandon Clement, on Flickr

The sight of a pretty girl can make a New York guy huff and puff in admiration ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

New York City by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

New York City by Carlos Afonso Pereira Coutinho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

599100186 by kowsalya k, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Welcome to New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr

Sunset Beams, Brooklyn Bridge, Freedom Tower, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Fingerprints by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Street colors (winter fade) - Flatiron district, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

51-2 by Lindsay, on Flickr

White Hall by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

2021 Edge January New Highest Observation Deck 8255 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

VIA 57 West by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr

Lights of festival by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Feeling That Gingerbread Feeling by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr

Vessel, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

A dull day over New York by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

The Tree that delivers itself by Steve Starer, on Flickr

IMG_8135.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

IMG_8363.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

BROOKLYN BRIDGE NIGHTLIFE. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Tree Lighting 🎄 in Washington Square Park Greenwich Village NYC USA December 8th 2021 by RyanReporting, on Flickr

Sing Your Heart Out - Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Sing Your Heart Out - Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

New York City by Chelsea Cronier, on Flickr

On Broadway - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Remsen Street, Brooklyn Heights - 12/15/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

|| NYC skyline from Astoria Park || by mrityunjoy_njoy_photo, on Flickr

Lights of festival by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

naturally good by Andrew Mohrer, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

NewYork, Aussichtsplattform Rockefeller Center. by Hans R. Wolters, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York City by Felix Hohlwegler, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York by Roos Lilipory, on Flickr

201506_0697L New York, Skyline New York by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

MEDIEVAL FESTIVAL 2017 AT FORT TRYON PARK. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York women get the strangest proposals on their cellphones ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

Fortune MPW New York City Evening With by Fortune Live Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East Village Books on St. Mark&#x27;s Place by YouTuber, on Flickr

Painted wall in Brooklyn by erichudson78, on Flickr

New York City Hall (1811) by cohodas208c, on Flickr

Newtown Creek Ramble #117 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Perspective of Brooklyn Bridge by Ash and Debris, on Flickr

I&#x27;m Thinking of Quiting Drinking Again by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

CITY BIRD. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Sunset Selfie by Steven Strasser, on Flickr

21110700033 Miranda.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Peak - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

190727141854 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141834 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141830 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141314 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141420 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr



New York City, View from Manhattan Bridge by Boris Kuznetsov, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Princesses (1328) by Blick Calle, on Flickr

PDA by Doug Davey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At The Plaza Hotel 5th Ave E59 St Grand Army Plaza near Central Park Manhattan New York City NY P00446 DSC_0286 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Across the street from St. Patrick&#x27;s by ignacio, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Atlas New York, 07.09.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

S190825(10)_0086FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S190825(10)_0088FL by davidben33, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Fashionable Shaw? by Blick Calle, on Flickr

New York by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Surrounded (glass) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

DSC_0568.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

DSC_0553.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

DSC_0550.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

DSC_0526.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

DSC_0479.jpg by joeyhogan, on Flickr

Line up, above the city - The Edge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Sunset colors - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Relaxation by John St John, on Flickr

DSC_7172 by larrycloss, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Me + Queensboro Bridge , Roosevelt Island &amp; Midtown Manhattan View from Queensbridge Park Queens New York City NY P00724 DSC_2905 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

Sunset in New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

new york, new york by leonard_311, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

Chicago in New York City by Young Kogh, on Flickr

The model by erichudson78, on Flickr

DSC_0700 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Temporary doom and gloom by Spaced Answer, on Flickr

New York County Supreme Court by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

New York City in the age of COVID by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr

Urban Nightscape (Twins +1) - Midtown, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

FREEDOM TOWER. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Tranquil by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Evening at the Yards by Brian Logan, on Flickr

7th Ave. by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr

New Year&#x27;s Eve in Warm Cloudy Manhattan by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Golden hour at Brooklyn Bridge by Ravi Cheekati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York Portraits by Kai(luo) Wang, on Flickr

170330-0402 NEW YORK CITY 114 by Michael Stroh, on Flickr

NATIONAL MUSEUM OF THE AMERICAN INDIAN by Andy Aslc, on Flickr

Her Majesty from Liberty State Park by George Stamets, on Flickr

Manhattan from Liberty State Park by George Stamets, on Flickr

Manhattan from Liberty State Park by George Stamets, on Flickr

Manhattan from Liberty State Park by George Stamets, on Flickr

Manhattan from Liberty State Park by George Stamets, on Flickr

Under the Bridge by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr

Z09_0501 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

163.Pier45.HudsonRiverPark.NYC.25August2021 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

166.Pier45.HudsonRiverPark.NYC.25August2021 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

DSC_0224 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windows with a View by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr

Under the Bridge by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr

Liberty Island Pier With Lower Manhattan Skyline by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr

r_220115_0197_beat0003_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

Downtown New Views #1 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

IMG_4554 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Upper E by Pedro Leitao, on Flickr

Greenpoint, NY by Spaced Answer, on Flickr

NYC MTA Subway Passenger by Yanqi Ding&#x27;s Street Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

New York Fashion by 布魯斯, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square Bokeh by 布魯斯, on Flickr

Soho NYC by 布魯斯, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

One World, Sunset (golden) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Modern Architecture - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Freedom Tower (sky blue) - One World Trade Center, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Throwing shade (again) - Midtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Surrounded (glass) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

DSC_1307 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Reflections of Manhattan&quot; New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

Blue Hour, New York by David, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Maalik Ali, on Flickr

New York in der Nacht by Uwe Weigel, on Flickr

201506_0697L New York, Skyline New York by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr

NYC Midtown with Lincoln Tunnel traffic trail by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Upper E by Pedro Leitao, on Flickr

ACUSTICO. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

21082901856 Misha.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr

New Year&#x27;s Eve in Warm Cloudy Manhattan by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Sunset on city (Explore 10Mar2021) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

Times Square Blunt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Bicycle Fetish Day 2015 (9)Ccol by Mr Flikker, on Flickr

New York coloured splash. by Dave Jones, on Flickr

D81_5842 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Life Is A Tapestry by risingthermals, on Flickr

Late Nights in Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline with Ellis Island by Don Burkett, on Flickr

CITY THAT NEVERS SLEEPS. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

ROOSEVELT ISLAND by Charissa Che, on Flickr

Moonrise behind New York City Downtown by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Roman, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

View from a bridge #4 - Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7989 by larrycloss, on Flickr

DSC_7995 by larrycloss, on Flickr

DSC_7976 by larrycloss, on Flickr

DSC_8002 by larrycloss, on Flickr

DSC_8030 by larrycloss, on Flickr

DSC_7810 by larrycloss, on Flickr

Glide (night) - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Under the Bridge by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

A Kiss by Brant Copen, on Flickr

Girls on Film - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Urban Street Colors - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

NYC at dawn by Vero.Pics, on Flickr

New York City the beautiful by Ricky Batista, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown Manhatan, New York City by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York City the beautiful by Ricky Batista, on Flickr

New York, NY by Photos By RM, on Flickr

On the roof of the Flatiron Building by Andrew Aliferis, on Flickr

Fire escape (brownstone mirror) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Z62_2251 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

Vanishing point - Punto de fuga (Explore 14July2021) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New york skyline !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr

S191222FL(3)_0039 by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Construction of 30 Hudson Yards during the night by Amon Elam, on Flickr

A Roosevelt Island tram car departs for Manhattan by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Sunset over Midtown Manhattan by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Blue sky over DUMBO by Amon Elam, on Flickr

The Samsung AI Building by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Blue skies over the World Trade Center by Amon Elam, on Flickr

One World Trade Center through the Oculus by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Pier Seventeen and more… by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Sunday Stroll on the High Line by The Keith Project, on Flickr

Streaming by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

Snow Day in Midtown by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vessel (skyline) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

15 Hudson Yards - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

City colors in Autumn - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Flatiron Building &amp; Madison Square Park - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Sunday morning - Lexington Avenue, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

MetLife Building - Park Avenue, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York City, Lower Manhattan Blue Hour by Oleg S, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City / usa united states of america by Michael Hoss, on Flickr

New York City by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

NYC 08 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DC 019 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Simba by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

Carol Bove and Rooftops by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Blue sky over DUMBO by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Storm over new york !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

Moonrise behind New York City Downtown by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Roman, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Roman, on Flickr

Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline with Ellis Island by Don Burkett, on Flickr

Girls on Film - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

Pigeon Feeder by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr

New York 2017 (111) by Francisco Sá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At The Plaza Hotel 5th Ave E59 St Grand Army Plaza near Central Park Manhattan New York City NY P00446 DSC_0286 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Old And New by AAcerbo, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Katyn Memorial by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr

Pockets by risingthermals, on Flickr

S190825(5)_0028FL by davidben33, on Flickr

A&amp;F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

City lights. New York by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

NYC, Wall Street (Bowling Green) -004 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Looking down to earth from Empire State Building, New York by mdmove1962, on Flickr

The Oculus by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

S190724(5)_0024FL by davidben33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the thrill of the ride by charles young, on Flickr

Untitled by NilsPix, on Flickr

Caution by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

Firework by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

New York by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

Park Ave with mist, Manhattan (New York City, USA) by Steffen Kamprath, on Flickr

Happening by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

Clutter by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

Storm over new york !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

Fog and the city, Manhattan (New York City, USA) by Steffen Kamprath, on Flickr

Life Is A Tapestry by risingthermals, on Flickr

Love Pink by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning, New York ! by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Silhouette by BestCityscape, on Flickr

NYC [17] by Abbie Lane, on Flickr

Yellow Cab &amp; Flatiron Building by Der Joggel, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

It&#x60;s a Keeper by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

Keep Left by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

The Ronin by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr


----------



## baronson

Delete


----------



## christos-greece

Going to Tompkins Square Park and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Icons... Explored #167, 30th Sep 2019 by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

NYC #2 by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan financial district in New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

The City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by street level, on Flickr

Going to Tompkins Square Park and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Going to Tompkins Square Park and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Times Square Blunt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr

599100186 by kowsalya k, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Welcome to New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr

Sunset Beams, Brooklyn Bridge, Freedom Tower, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Fingerprints by Mackenna L, on Flickr

Street colors (winter fade) - Flatiron district, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

lines &amp; lights by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

51-2 by Lindsay, on Flickr

2021 Edge January New Highest Observation Deck 8255 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr

Bicycle Fetish Day 2015 (13)Ce by Mr Flikker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Across the street from St. Patrick&#x27;s by ignacio, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

NYC from East with Flare by Edgar Omar, on Flickr

Good morning, New York ! by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

703 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

S190825(7)FL_0061 by davidben33, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

S190825(4)_0020FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Empire state viewing deck iii by John Rush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noho, NYC by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

New York state of mind by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Brooklyn Brdige and Manhattan by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the Empire State Building, Manhattan, New York by Dixin, Official Photographer of Seattle Seafair, on Flickr

Blurred Manhattan by Alejandro Marquez Perez, on Flickr

New York City on 11/28/2011 by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

September 11th by Martin G, on Flickr

Glory of Commerce, GCT 2 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr

Four tops (again) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

NYC 08 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

S190724(4)_0076FL by davidben33, on Flickr

_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr

190727131510 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727131622 by Jesse James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People at the Bethesda Terrace in Central Park. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York Skyline, 2004 by Richard Murrin, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York at Night by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

New York by night by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Welcome to New York by Jim Nix, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New Yorkers like some privacy when they make their phone calls by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge at Sunrise by melvin whitehead, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

VIA 57 West by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr

S190808(5)_0006 by davidben33, on Flickr

New York, James A. Farley Building by Time Share, on Flickr

Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A woman on Lexington Avenue with kitty cat tights... by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

People in Tompkins Square Park while Junta tears down and the Headsplitters set up. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

NYC by Alexander Kurz, on Flickr

Dawn in New York, Friday March 6th, 2020 by Space Answered👽, on Flickr

Statue of Liberty by Javier Gallego, on Flickr

Empty Stone Street by Arijit Sarkar, on Flickr

View from the Rockefeller Centre by Billy Sharpe, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan on a clear evening by Amon Elam, on Flickr

New York by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

DSC_9954 by Erwin Poliakoff, on Flickr

Night time photo of the World Trade Center by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Architecture Mash Up by Eric Gross, on Flickr

Pose by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC at dawn by Vero.Pics, on Flickr

New York City the beautiful by Ricky Batista, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown Manhatan, New York City by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York City the beautiful by Ricky Batista, on Flickr

New York, NY by Photos By RM, on Flickr

On the roof of the Flatiron Building by Andrew Aliferis, on Flickr

Fire escape (brownstone mirror) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Z62_2251 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in the city.... by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

On the Town by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

Sing Your Heart Out - Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Sing Your Heart Out - Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## MrBensusan

The American Radiator Building (since renamed the American Standard Building) is a landmark skyscraper located in Midtown Manhattan. It was conceived by architects John Howells and Raymond Hood, and built-in 1924 for the American Radiator Company. The architects combined Gothic and modern styles in the design of the building; black brick on the frontage of the building (symbolizing coal) was selected to give an idea of solidity and to give the building a solid mass. Other parts of the facade were covered in gold bricks (symbolizing fire). Howells and Hood employed the talents of their frequent collaborator Rene Paul Chambellan for the ornamentation and sculptures. In 1998, the building was sold to Philip Pilevsky for $150 million and was converted into The Bryant Park Hotel with 130 rooms and a theatre in the basement.


----------



## christos-greece

New York City skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New York City by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New york city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Night cityscape of boston from top of hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New York, New York...Huey Lewis Version by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr

A46A2732a by Brian Fuller, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York Cityscape (partial view) by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Evening rush (silhouette) - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

People on Broadway. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire state viewing deck iii by John Rush, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

D72_5453 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Hunter / Hunted by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking up at The Spiral, 50, & 55 Hudson Yards by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Late evening at Hudson Yards #1 by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Late evening at Hudson Yards #2 by Amon Elam, on Flickr

A view of 30, 50 Hudson Yards, & The Spiral by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Late evening at Hudson Yards #3 by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Standing right underneath 50 Hudson Yards by Amon Elam, on Flickr

View from the Rockefeller Centre by Billy Sharpe, on Flickr

Cloudy sunset over the World Trade Center by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Subway light (B&W) - Midtown, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Rally for Ukraine by Sam Walker, on Flickr

1 by Pavement Pieces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People at 9th Avenue and 49th Street. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

THE OCULUS. NEW YOK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

Vessel Nightscape - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Compartmentalized (Vessel) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

City Lights - The Vessel #2, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Silhouettes - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Top of the Vessel - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Into the darkness (B&W) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

IMG_1280.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

IMG_0356.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York City by Felix Hohlwegler, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York by Roos Lilipory, on Flickr

201506_0697L New York, Skyline New York by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

MEDIEVAL FESTIVAL 2017 AT FORT TRYON PARK. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York women get the strangest proposals on their cellphones ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

Fortune MPW New York City Evening With by Fortune Live Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City a few nights ago. #newyork #skyline #city #cityphotography #cityscape by Steve Hall, on Flickr

NYC & Blur Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

New York ( never sleeps ) by Vladimir Zemtsov, on Flickr

New York City at Sunset by Chris Williams, on Flickr

DSC_9939 by Erwin Poliakoff, on Flickr

New York City Night time skyline by _JPhotos, on Flickr

Sunset over Midtown Manhattan by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline with Ellis Island by Don Burkett, on Flickr

Mayor Eric Adams announces an expanded summer program that will connect 110,000 elementary and middle school students to fun, culturally-relevant, hands-on experiences by nycmayorsoffice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Pigeon Feeder by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

Christmas Time in NYC by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

12.ChelseaWalkToVillage.NYC.25June2021 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

COVID-19 Coming Back Strong by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

empire state viewing deck ii by John Rush, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

NYC - Manhattan skyline in blue hour # 023 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr

Hat Woman by Tom Mullens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sitting in the park by erichudson78, on Flickr

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York City Sunset Nikon D5300 by Stuart Ayre, on Flickr

NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Adrianna by Brandon Clement, on Flickr

The sight of a pretty girl can make a New York guy huff and puff in admiration ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PBRE7592 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

PBRE7950 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

202009020 AA295 LGA-ORD New York City Manhattan, Queens, Bronx and East River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

New York City, October 2018 by James Gill, on Flickr

Moonrise over New York City by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Maalik Ali, on Flickr

City lights. New York by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

190727141314 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Lizzie by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr

Vespa by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Traffic management w bikes as mobile barriers at cross streets by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by Maalik Ali, on Flickr

City lights. New York by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

Blue Hour, New York by David, on Flickr

New York &amp; Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Sunset - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

New York by night by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Breathless by day|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr

New York City 2013 by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

People in New York city by Tarek Ben Yakhlef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

New York in der Nacht by Uwe Weigel, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

New York Skyline by Benjamin Trueblood, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York City on 11/28/2011 by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

Breathless by day|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr

HERMOSO TATUAJE. NICE TATTOO. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

THE 2019 MEDIEVAL FESTIVAL AT FORT TRYON PARK. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

r_220323_0240_beat0024_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

New York City by Lei Han, on Flickr

East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by ap0013, on Flickr

Hanging out on the waterfront #2 by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Partly cloudy over midtown Manhattan by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Midday clouds over midtown by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Bright sunlight over Hudson Yards #3 by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Golden hour sunset at Hudson Yards by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Sunset at Hudson Yards #2 by Amon Elam, on Flickr

SEÑORITA LIBERTAD. by Ruby Fernandez-Brown, on Flickr

New York City by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York City by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

DSC_1307 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Sunset Beams, Brooklyn Bridge, Freedom Tower, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

Times Square Blunt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People at the Bethesda Terrace in Central Park. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York Skyline, 2004 by Richard Murrin, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York at Night by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

New York by night by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Welcome to New York by Jim Nix, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New Yorkers like some privacy when they make their phone calls by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East Village Books on St. Mark&#x27;s Place by YouTuber, on Flickr

Painted wall in Brooklyn by erichudson78, on Flickr

New York City Hall (1811) by cohodas208c, on Flickr

Newtown Creek Ramble #117 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Perspective of Brooklyn Bridge by Ash and Debris, on Flickr

I&#x27;m Thinking of Quiting Drinking Again by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

CITY BIRD. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Sunset Selfie by Steven Strasser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People at 9th Avenue and 49th Street. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

THE OCULUS. NEW YOK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

Vessel Nightscape - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Compartmentalized (Vessel) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

City Lights - The Vessel #2, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Silhouettes - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Top of the Vessel - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Into the darkness (B&W) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

IMG_1280.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

IMG_0356.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

VIA 57 West by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr

Lights of festival by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Feeling That Gingerbread Feeling by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr

Vessel, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

A dull day over New York by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

IMG_8135.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

IMG_8363.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

BROOKLYN BRIDGE NIGHTLIFE. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Party by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

22051000624 Karla.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr

Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Skyline in blues (I♥NY) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Magical Manhattan by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Gotham by Ian Campsall, on Flickr

Red, White, and Blue glows at the Oculus by Amon Elam, on Flickr

City Details by Daniel Tinkler, on Flickr

Night time photo of the World Trade Center by Amon Elam, on Flickr

[Explored Apr 28, 2022 n°88] Heavy traffic on Brooklyn Bridge by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr

“City of Gods” by Bianca Barbosa, on Flickr

Against the Sun - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New York City by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New york city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Night cityscape of boston from top of hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New York, New York...Huey Lewis Version by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr

A46A2732a by Brian Fuller, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York Cityscape (partial view) by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Evening rush (silhouette) - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

People on Broadway. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Street colors (winter fade) - Flatiron district, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

On the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves street view) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Meier Towers - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Welcome to New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Nightlight by Mackenna L, on Flickr

White Hall by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

20.Outdoor.7th.WMAA.NYC.2November2017 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As Social Distancing Wanes, Cuomo Warns of Another Lockdown by sagar rana, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

Social (quite) Distancing (almost) by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

New Yorkers like some privacy when they make their phone calls by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bicycle Fetish Day 2015 (9)Ccol by Mr Flikker, on Flickr

Bicycle Fetish Day 2015 (14)Cce by Mr Flikker, on Flickr

New York coloured splash. by Dave Jones, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

"Reflections of Manhattan" New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

CITY THAT NEVERS SLEEPS. by Ruby Fernandez-Brown, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Roman, on Flickr

Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

NYC at dawn by Vero.Pics, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York City by Felix Hohlwegler, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York by Roos Lilipory, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Nitish Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

MEDIEVAL FESTIVAL 2017 AT FORT TRYON PARK. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York women get the strangest proposals on their cellphones ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

Fortune MPW New York City Evening With by Fortune Live Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

202009020 AA295 LGA-ORD New York City Manhattan, Queens, Bronx and East River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

2016-1201-NYD Night-Of 038 by sally anderson, on Flickr

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

Aerial Photography By SkyCamUsa by David Quinones, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

PBRE7592 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr

7xi-0710-021 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Dance Parade 2012 by Dave Bledsoe, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Long Island City and the Queensboro Bridge back into Manhattan by RJ DiBella, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Atlas New York, 07.09.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr

Shared Lane by Austin Jain-Conti, on Flickr

Watching Water by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Black Outfit by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

09/11 memorial by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

New-York city by night by Francois L, on Flickr

Iconic Streets by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Evening in Brooklyn, New York by K S, on Flickr

Manhattan Grey by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Skyline in blues (I♥NY) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge at Night by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Old Pier 1 by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

NYC Party by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

[Explored Apr 28, 2022 n°88] Heavy traffic on Brooklyn Bridge by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

PBRE5123 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

To Tompkins Square Park and Home by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

DSC_1307 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC at dawn by Vero.Pics, on Flickr

New York City the beautiful by Ricky Batista, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown Manhatan, New York City by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

New York City the beautiful by Ricky Batista, on Flickr

New York, NY by Photos By RM, on Flickr

On the roof of the Flatiron Building by Andrew Aliferis, on Flickr

Fire escape (brownstone mirror) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Z62_2251 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Steveb Donziger Sentencing by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Peak - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

190727141854 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141834 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141830 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141314 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141420 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

New York City, View from Manhattan Bridge by Boris Kuznetsov, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Princesses (1328) by Blick Calle, on Flickr

PDA by Doug Davey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Transistor or....., Manhattan (New York) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

BROOKLYN PIER. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

UNDER THE BRIDGE. BROOKLYN - NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

MANHATTAN BUILDINGS. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

BRONX WHITESTONE BRIDGE. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

MAJESTIC BRIDGE.BROOKLYN - NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

MANHATTAN FROM DUMBO. BROOKLYN - NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

Iconic Streets by Tim Martin, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

HELLO by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr

PBRE5370 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

Manhattanhenge at E 58th and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge - New York City by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Pigeon Feeder by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire state viewing deck iii by John Rush, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Manhattan - View from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

D72_5453 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue, New York City 🇺🇸 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Hunter / Hunted by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in the city.... by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

On the Town by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

Sing Your Heart Out - Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

22051000624 Karla.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr

Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Skyline in blues (I♥NY) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Magical Manhattan by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Gotham by Ian Campsall, on Flickr

City Details by Daniel Tinkler, on Flickr

Night time photo of the World Trade Center by Amon Elam, on Flickr

[Explored Apr 28, 2022 n°88] Heavy traffic on Brooklyn Bridge by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr

“City of Gods” by Bianca Barbosa, on Flickr

Against the Sun - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

People on Broadway. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

People on Broadway. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Reflections of Manhattan&quot; New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York&#x27;s Freedom Tower by G. Russell Jennings, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Colourful New York City by Hughie O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

ESPERANDO EL TREN. WAITING FOR THE TRAIN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Gate by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

Manhattan Traffic by risingthermals, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr

New York City by Ian, on Flickr

Eight Spruce Street by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Old Pier by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

The Ronin by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

The People of Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

On the Boardwalk - Coney Island by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tenth Avenue Square by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr

City Details by Daniel Tinkler, on Flickr

DSC_9941 by Erwin Poliakoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City panorama with Manhattan Skyline by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

EXPLOSIÓN. by Ruby Fernandez-Brown, on Flickr

Moonrise behind One World Trade Center by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

The City by June Marie, on Flickr

Viewpoint by Ivan Villafuerte, on Flickr

New York City, NY Skyline with the Hudson River by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Horse Drawn Carriages in New York City by Christine Ho, on Flickr

PHOTOVILLE FESTIVAL 2022. BROOKLYN - NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr

Reproductive Rights Rally by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr

East Side and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

East Side and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Street colors (winter fade) - Flatiron district, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

On the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves street view) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Meier Towers - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Welcome to New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Nightlight by Mackenna L, on Flickr

White Hall by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

20.Outdoor.7th.WMAA.NYC.2November2017 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At The Plaza Hotel 5th Ave E59 St Grand Army Plaza near Central Park Manhattan New York City NY P00446 DSC_0286 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Old And New by AAcerbo, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Katyn Memorial by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr

S190825(5)_0028FL by davidben33, on Flickr

A&amp;F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Fortune MPW New York City Evening With by Fortune Live Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East Village Books on St. Mark&#x27;s Place by YouTuber, on Flickr

Painted wall in Brooklyn by erichudson78, on Flickr

New York City Hall (1811) by cohodas208c, on Flickr

Newtown Creek Ramble #117 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Perspective of Brooklyn Bridge by Ash and Debris, on Flickr

I&#x27;m Thinking of Quiting Drinking Again by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

CITY BIRD. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Sunset Selfie by Steven Strasser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Manhattan by Vandan Desai, on Flickr

cRoSSRoadS by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

[ Oggi, domani, ieri - Today, tomorrow, yesterday ] DSC_0958.R2.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr

IMG_0101 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

IMG_0082 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New York City by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New york city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Night cityscape of boston from top of hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

New York, New York...Huey Lewis Version by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr

A46A2732a by Brian Fuller, on Flickr

Solo flight - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

New York Cityscape (partial view) by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Evening rush (silhouette) - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

People on Broadway. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

DSC_1307 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As Social Distancing Wanes, Cuomo Warns of Another Lockdown by sagar rana, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

Social (quite) Distancing (almost) by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Trade Center by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr

Stuck Sign by street level, on Flickr

190727135244 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727135250 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727135024 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727134958 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727134928 by Jesse James, on Flickr

57th Street West by Sebastian Erlewein, on Flickr

IMG_0344 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

New York City Skyline by Ryan Novotni, on Flickr

VIA 57 West by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr

Lights of festival by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Feeling That Gingerbread Feeling by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr

Vessel, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

A dull day over New York by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

IMG_8135.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

IMG_8363.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Party by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

22051000624 Karla.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

Skyline in blues (I♥NY) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Magical Manhattan by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Gotham by Ian Campsall, on Flickr

City Details by Daniel Tinkler, on Flickr

Night time photo of the World Trade Center by Amon Elam, on Flickr

[Explored Apr 28, 2022 n°88] Heavy traffic on Brooklyn Bridge by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr

“City of Gods” by Bianca Barbosa, on Flickr

Against the Sun - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

MEDIEVAL FESTIVAL 2017 AT FORT TRYON PARK. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

Long Island City and the Queensboro Bridge back into Manhattan by RJ DiBella, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Atlas New York, 07.09.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr

Shared Lane by Austin Jain-Conti, on Flickr

I&#x27;m Literally Stepping Between Them by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Watching Water by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Black Outfit by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S190825(7)FL_0061 by davidben33, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

When the lights illuminated cities - Cuando las luces iluminaban ciudades by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

Yes, I see you! by Blick Calle, on Flickr

B&W by Time Share, on Flickr

Elektra Portrait by Paul Ocejo, on Flickr

Text by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S190724(10)_0049FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center view by Ray Boone, on Flickr

2016-1201-NYD Night-Of 038 by sally anderson, on Flickr

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

Aerial Photography By SkyCamUsa by David Quinones, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

PBRE7592 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

Breathless by day|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr

Autumn in the city - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Park and Back on a Warm Sunday Afternoon by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Sunset NYC by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

Glory of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

New York, New York by Ian Bonnell, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

Sail Away! by Joseph Ward, on Flickr

To Tompkins Square Park and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

Beyond the Showcase by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

Weekend getaway to New York City before a Pathophysiology test, which was my best score out of all four exams in the semester. Adventure during the day and study in the hotel room late at night. Maybe I should do mini trips before a test more often? :swea by Jaymie-Alyson Peralta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC part 1 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

Swimming Swans in front of Freedom Tower by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, NYC by swmartz, on Flickr

Night Stalking by NYCfSTOP_, on Flickr

East River by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt NYC by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr

Moonrise behind One World Trade Center by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Horse Drawn Carriages in New York City by Christine Ho, on Flickr

NYC Party by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Barber shop by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Old Pier 1 by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Girls on Film - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

51-2 by Lindsay, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

NYC Protests for George Floyd by Andi Singer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

S191222FL(2)_0075 by davidben33, on Flickr

Fortune MPW New York City Evening With by Fortune Live Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East Village Books on St. Mark&#x27;s Place by YouTuber, on Flickr

Painted wall in Brooklyn by erichudson78, on Flickr

New York City Hall (1811) by cohodas208c, on Flickr

Newtown Creek Ramble #117 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Perspective of Brooklyn Bridge by Ash and Debris, on Flickr

I&#x27;m Thinking of Quiting Drinking Again by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

CITY BIRD. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Sunset Selfie by Steven Strasser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gotham City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

8_223311 by Bill, on Flickr

NYC part 7 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

Sunset on Manhattan by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC part 4 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

A woman crossing the street by Jaqueline Bremmer, on Flickr

Looking Downtown by Andrew S, on Flickr

S220731_0431FL by davidben33, on Flickr

S220731_0450FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Yet another beautiful orange and purple sunset over Midtown, the financial towers of Lower Manhattan, the Hudson River and industrial Jersey City. The new Empire State Building stands tall and proud in all of its modernity. New York. Nov 1933. by Andy Blair, on Flickr

Downtown Brooklyn Live Summer Series @300ashland - July 7, 2022 by Richard J Velasco, on Flickr

Downtown Brooklyn Live Summer Series @300ashland - July 7, 2022 by Richard J Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People at the Bethesda Terrace in Central Park. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York Skyline, 2004 by Richard Murrin, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York at Night by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

New York by night by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Welcome to New York by Jim Nix, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

New Yorkers like some privacy when they make their phone calls by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City, NYC, USA by Curion Marketing, on Flickr

Sunset At Gantry Park by Francisco Rosario, on Flickr

A bright summer evening at Hudson Yards (3) by Amon Elam, on Flickr

NYC part 6 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

Between skyscrapers - Entre rascacielos by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Sunset Burner Surpise by Francisco Rosario, on Flickr

New York, New York by ANTONIO PUCHE, on Flickr

Horse Drawn Carriages in New York City by Christine Ho, on Flickr

D85_1262 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

D85_1314 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

IMG_3434.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

D85_1222 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Me & Midtown Manhattan Skyline View from Hunter's Point South Park Long Island City Queens New York City NY P00778 DSC_2416 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr

Vanishing point - Punto de fuga (Explore 14July2021) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

New York City - July 2011 by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Naked Cowgirl in Times Square by Photos By RM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Times Square Blunt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEW YORK by P R, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

18042018-DSC_4305 by Florian GALINDO, on Flickr

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

September 11th by Martin G, on Flickr

World Trade Center by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

XPRO5019 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Visiting by Eric Galton, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

D81_5842 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday Morning by bpawlik, on Flickr

FROM LIBERTY STATE PARK. JERSEY CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

New York City Cruis by Michael Forbes, on Flickr

NYC Harbor • Downtown Manhattan Skyline at Sunrise by SPL Films, LLC, on Flickr

Untitled by ニノNino, on Flickr

Back in the New York Groove (Again) by Brett Weinstein, on Flickr

8_223311 by Bill, on Flickr

Sunset on Manhattan by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Skyward by Randy Mendelsohn, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Epic skyline of New York City black and white night view with yellow lights by 3 brch, on Flickr

Downtown Brooklyn Live Summer Series @300ashland - July 7, 2022 by Richard J Velasco, on Flickr

DSC_6270 by IDANupong Butterfly On TO Goes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12 27 14 New York (40 of 178) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

12 27 14 New York (37 of 178) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

12 27 14 New York (33 of 178) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

12 27 14 New York (28 of 178) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

12 27 14 New York (29 of 178) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

12 27 14 New York (21 of 178) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

12 27 14 New York (16 of 178) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

25th Annual NYC Black Pride Heritage Awards by nycmayorsoffice, on Flickr

The Vessel through the looking glass (B&W) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Summer Street Scenes by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Summer Street Scenes by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S190622_0045 by davidben33, on Flickr

Windows Illuminated (monochrome) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

MANHATTAN BUILDINGS. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

NY3 - Sunset by Hannes Flo, on Flickr

Chrysler Building Metlife Building Sunrise From One Vanderbilt's Summit by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

A bright summer evening at Hudson Yards (3) by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Sunset on Manhattan by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Day To Night by Francisco Rosario, on Flickr

Hudson Yards by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr

NYC Party by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

In Brooklyn by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

XPRO0650 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr

Man-fisheye-hattan by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline and Brooklyn Bridge at Sunrise, New York City, USA by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

The city under the snow by jvasseur.ucp, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

Wading by Mr. Nixter, on Flickr

Lizzie by Vincent Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As Social Distancing Wanes, Cuomo Warns of Another Lockdown by sagar rana, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Nikon D750/24-120/4 by robfilms, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-8 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

East River by erichudson78, on Flickr

NYC Skyline by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Sun sets on lower Manhattan - Explore # 15 August 22, 2019 by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr

Manhattan, New York (USA) by Florian Ob, on Flickr

Social (quite) Distancing (almost) by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

New Yorkers like some privacy when they make their phone calls by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## 3Mierca

christos-greece said:


> NYC part 1 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr
> 
> Swimming Swans in front of Freedom Tower by Tuhin Das, on Flickr
> 
> Lower Manhattan, NYC by swmartz, on Flickr
> 
> Night Stalking by NYCfSTOP_, on Flickr
> 
> East River by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr
> 
> One Vanderbilt NYC by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr
> 
> Moonrise behind One World Trade Center by Tuhin Das, on Flickr
> 
> Horse Drawn Carriages in New York City by Christine Ho, on Flickr
> 
> NYC Party by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr
> 
> Barber shop by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr
> 
> Old Pier 1 by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr
> 
> Girls on Film - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


The best.


----------



## christos-greece

S220821(1)_0523FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Manhattan by Jack R, on Flickr

Chrysler Building Metlife Building Sunrise From One Vanderbilt's Summit by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Sunset At Gantry Park by Francisco Rosario, on Flickr

Gotham City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC part 6 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

Night Stalking by NYCfSTOP_, on Flickr

RECLINING LIBERTY. JERSEY CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

Against the Sun - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Clouds over 10 Hudson Yards #5 (B&W)- New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Valérie n'avait pas entendu, occupée qu'elle était à farfouiller dans son sac. by Robert Saucier, on Flickr

E Rossi and Company (Little Italy, New York City) by Italian American Museum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S220821(2)_0574FL by davidben33, on Flickr

Against the Sun 2 - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Central Park Hudson River New York City by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Back in the New York Groove (Again) by Brett Weinstein, on Flickr

Sunset At Gantry Park by Francisco Rosario, on Flickr

To Brooklyn Bridge by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr

NYC part 4 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

NYC part 7 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

NYC part 3 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

RECLINING LIBERTY 2022. JERSEY CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

View from Brooklyn by street level, on Flickr

Sunset on city (Explore 10Mar2021) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Lighting strike in new york !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr

Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr

Times Square Blunt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

lines &amp; lights by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Walk to Central Park and 5th Avenue by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Bicycle Fetish Day 2015 (9)Ccol by Mr Flikker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sing Your Heart Out - Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Walking in the city.... by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

Skyline in blues (I♥NY) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

City Details by Daniel Tinkler, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tenth Avenue Square by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr

City Details by Daniel Tinkler, on Flickr

DSC_9941 by Erwin Poliakoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Party by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Sunset NYC by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

Glory of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

New York, New York by Ian Bonnell, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Sail Away! by Joseph Ward, on Flickr

To Tompkins Square Park and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

Beyond the Showcase by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

NYC Protests for George Floyd by Andi Singer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City panorama with Manhattan Skyline by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

EXPLOSIÓN. by Ruby Fernandez-Brown, on Flickr

Moonrise behind One World Trade Center by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

The City by June Marie, on Flickr

Viewpoint by Ivan Villafuerte, on Flickr

New York City, NY Skyline with the Hudson River by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Horse Drawn Carriages in New York City by Christine Ho, on Flickr

PHOTOVILLE FESTIVAL 2022. BROOKLYN - NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr

Reproductive Rights Rally by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr

East Side and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

East Side and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At The Plaza Hotel 5th Ave E59 St Grand Army Plaza near Central Park Manhattan New York City NY P00446 DSC_0286 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Old And New by AAcerbo, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr

S190825(5)_0028FL by davidben33, on Flickr

A&amp;F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People on the Brooklyn Bridge in New York City, United States. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

DSC_6912 by IDANupong Butterfly On TO Goes, on Flickr

Too. Many. Barrels. - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Against the Sun - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Against the Sun 2 - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Against the Sun - SoHo, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

One World, Sunset (golden) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Blue sky(line) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Millenium - Downtown Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

10th Avenue in West Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Gotham City by Andreas Mally, on Flickr

Shhh, Quiet Please... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

New York sunset by Mark Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

22051000624 Karla.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr

Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Skyline in blues (I♥NY) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Magical Manhattan by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Gotham by Ian Campsall, on Flickr

City Details by Daniel Tinkler, on Flickr

Night time photo of the World Trade Center by Amon Elam, on Flickr

[Explored Apr 28, 2022 n°88] Heavy traffic on Brooklyn Bridge by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr

“City of Gods” by Bianca Barbosa, on Flickr

People on Broadway. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

People on Broadway. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Reflections of Manhattan&quot; New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York&#x27;s Freedom Tower by G. Russell Jennings, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Colourful New York City by Hughie O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

ESPERANDO EL TREN. WAITING FOR THE TRAIN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset Beams, Brooklyn Bridge, Freedom Tower, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

Times Square Blunt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr

Manhattan by Vandan Desai, on Flickr

cRoSSRoadS by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

[ Oggi, domani, ieri - Today, tomorrow, yesterday ] DSC_0958.R2.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr

IMG_0101 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

IMG_0082 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People on Broadway. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

"Reflections of Manhattan" New York City, NY by Cathy Lorraine, on Flickr

New York's Freedom Tower by G. Russell Jennings, on Flickr

New York Empire State by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Gate by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

Manhattan Traffic by risingthermals, on Flickr

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

190727135250 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Old And New by AAcerbo, on Flickr

East Side and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

IMG_8363.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

DSC_1196 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in New York City by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr

New York, New York by Iuri Guntchnigg, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

New York - A classic shot. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

New York Golden Hour by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

... New York City Sunset ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr

DSC_1307 by Fashionby He, on Flickr

DSC_1308 by Fashionby He, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

51-2 by Lindsay, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Street colors (winter fade) - Flatiron district, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

On the Edge - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves street view) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Reflections (Yves) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Meier Towers - West Village, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Welcome to New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Nightlight by Mackenna L, on Flickr

White Hall by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the urban explorer by Philippe Lhote, on Flickr

A New Dawn... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

DEAN STREET. BROOKLYN - NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

Freiheitsstatue von New York City by Stefan Fischer, on Flickr

Manhattan from Brooklyn Piers by M, on Flickr

Between skyscrapers - Entre rascacielos by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC part 4 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

70 Pine Street in New York City, United States. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

To Brooklyn Bridge by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr

NYC part 6 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

Windows Illuminated (monochrome) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Untitled by Stefano Carotenuto, on Flickr

Untitled by Stefano Carotenuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pigeon Feeder by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

S190808(5)_0006 by davidben33, on Flickr

New York, James A. Farley Building by Time Share, on Flickr

The sight of a pretty girl can make a New York guy huff and puff in admiration ... by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

IMG_8363.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gate by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr

Manhattan Traffic by risingthermals, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

New York City by jmfuscophotos, on Flickr

New York City by Ian, on Flickr

Eight Spruce Street by Steve Starer, on Flickr

Old Pier by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

The Ronin by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

The People of Times Square by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

On the Boardwalk - Coney Island by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in the city.... by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr

Magical Manhattan by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

“City of Gods” by Bianca Barbosa, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

On the Town by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

Viewpoint by Ivan Villafuerte, on Flickr

New York 2021 by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At The Plaza Hotel 5th Ave E59 St Grand Army Plaza near Central Park Manhattan New York City NY P00446 DSC_0286 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Old And New by AAcerbo, on Flickr

M-ODULATIO-N by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan Night by Edward Wood, on Flickr

Katyn Memorial by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Windows in Blue Hour by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

NYC Fireworks Sponsored by Verizon June 6, 2019-1-21 by Brian Krieger, on Flickr

January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr

S190825(5)_0028FL by davidben33, on Flickr

A&amp;F 1892 by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East Village Books on St. Mark&#x27;s Place by YouTuber, on Flickr

Painted wall in Brooklyn by erichudson78, on Flickr

New York City Hall (1811) by cohodas208c, on Flickr

Newtown Creek Ramble #117 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Perspective of Brooklyn Bridge by Ash and Debris, on Flickr

I&#x27;m Thinking of Quiting Drinking Again by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

CITY BIRD. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Sunset Selfie by Steven Strasser, on Flickr

Sunset Promenade by Steven Strasser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One World Trade Center by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr

Stuck Sign by street level, on Flickr

190727135244 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727135250 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727135024 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727134958 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727134928 by Jesse James, on Flickr

57th Street West by Sebastian Erlewein, on Flickr

IMG_0344 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PDA by Doug Davey, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge Sunset by Gordon Brown, on Flickr

190727141854 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141834 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141830 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141314 by Jesse James, on Flickr

190727141420 by Jesse James, on Flickr

New York by Wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr

New York City, View from Manhattan Bridge by Boris Kuznetsov, on Flickr

April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Princesses (1328) by Blick Calle, on Flickr

190727133746 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Untitled by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

N220828(7)_5790OP by davidben33, on Flickr

Olympia Dumbo squeezing into the shot (1) by Amon Elam, on Flickr

The DUMBO Brooklyn sunset by Amon Elam, on Flickr

The Manhattan side tower of the Brooklyn Bridge by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Manhattan bound roadway by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Downtown Dumbo Brooklyn by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Sunset over the Manhattan Bridge (2) by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Freiheitsstatue von New York City by Stefan Fischer, on Flickr

Date Night by Luis Leon Guerrero, on Flickr

Walk down by ComicCon and Hudson Yards by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

change by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC Party by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

NYC part 1 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

Sunset NYC by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr

Glory of NYC by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Above St. Patrick by svvvk, on Flickr

New York, New York by Ian Bonnell, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

Central Park by Kevin Ivy, on Flickr

Sail Away! by Joseph Ward, on Flickr

To Tompkins Square Park and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr

Beyond the Showcase by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

South Street Seaport - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Olympia Dumbo squeezing into the shot (1) by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

East Side and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

East Side and Back by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Hudson Yards 7th Avenue Times Square with Leena by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

202009020 AA295 LGA-ORD New York City Manhattan, Queens, Bronx and East River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

2016-1201-NYD Night-Of 038 by sally anderson, on Flickr

New York City Rooftops in Manhattan by Andrés García, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

Aerial Photography By SkyCamUsa by David Quinones, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Roosevelt Island Tramway by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

PBRE7592 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler, on Flickr

Life in New York City by Jochem van de Weg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People at the Bethesda Terrace in Central Park. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York Skyline, 2004 by Richard Murrin, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York at Night by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

New York by night by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Welcome to New York by Jim Nix, on Flickr

New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New Yorkers like some privacy when they make their phone calls by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## christos-greece

DOS_1368 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

Summer in the City by R Montiel, on Flickr

Manhattan Sunrise by David.Bridges, on Flickr

NYC #2 by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Manhattan financial district in New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Whooping Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Too big to fit by deeltijdgod, on Flickr

The City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by street level, on Flickr

Equinox Hotel - The Elysium of Hudson Yards - Rich Folk From 1927 Film Metropolis 2137 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEW YORK by P R, on Flickr

Empire State: NYC legacy by Nasser Als, on Flickr

18042018-DSC_4305 by Florian GALINDO, on Flickr

New York city skyline, New York USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

September 11th by Martin G, on Flickr

World Trade Center by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

XPRO5019 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr

Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Visiting by Eric Galton, on Flickr

DSCF4571 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

D81_5842 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists spend too much time yakking and drinking, and not enough time photographing by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

A sign of the times: nobody pays any attention to a beautiful laptop with a woman attached to it. by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

One World Trade Center (B&W night) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Rusted Landscape - Riverside Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Two Bridges (night) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

The Two Bridges (Brooklyn/Manhattan) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn skyline (red chopper) - New York CIty by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

South Street Seaport - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Brooklyn background (sunset light) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Spread your wings (Brooklyn Bridge) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

TRIBUTE IN LIGHT 2022. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

D72_5446 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

D72_5286 by Michael Duthie, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Waiting for Number One by Anthony Jalandoni, on Flickr

Times Square Blunt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

Sunset in New York. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

New York City Sunset Nikon D5300 by Stuart Ayre, on Flickr

New York Cityscape by Marcos Iuato, on Flickr

New York City - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr

New York Skyline by Chetan Gaonkar, on Flickr

432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

New York City - July 2011 by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Naked Cowgirl in Times Square by Photos By RM, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Ste_72, on Flickr

New York boat taxi by BART SZYDLOWSKI, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Park by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Chrysler Building by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

NYC - Manhattan skyline in blue hour # 023 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr

People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr

Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr

Me, World Trade Center &amp; Lower Manhattan View from Exchange Place New Jersey WTC New York City NY Jersey City NJ P00626 DSC_2783 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr

Grace by Tom Mullens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

458473543 by GoCo Health Innovation City, on Flickr

497894444 by GoCo Health Innovation City, on Flickr

New York from the Staten Island Ferry by Molly Gooding, on Flickr

RADIO - HOTEL. MANHATTAN - NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt at night by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan skyline at sunset by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Icons in New York by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Silky smooth East River and Midtown skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Still a good deck... by Tony Shi, on Flickr

September 11th tribute light with the Statue of Liberty by Tony Shi, on Flickr

A walk in the park - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr

Central Park Yellow - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anjelys Shoot83 by Marquis Green, on Flickr

Anjelys Shoot87 by Marquis Green, on Flickr

Manhattan at Dusk by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

DSC01986 by Nelson Christopher Ala, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Samy SALAMOR, on Flickr

NYC - Manhattan skyline in blue hour # 023 by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG_7612_3_4_tonemapped by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr

Travel photos by Dean Puckering, on Flickr

New York Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

S190808(5)_0006 by davidben33, on Flickr

NYC by Youchun Yao, on Flickr

Domino Park & Williamsburg Bridge Williamsburg Brooklyn New York City NY P00373 DSC_1559 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City, NYC, USA by Curion Marketing, on Flickr

Sunset At Gantry Park by Francisco Rosario, on Flickr

A bright summer evening at Hudson Yards (3) by Amon Elam, on Flickr

NYC part 6 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr

Between skyscrapers - Entre rascacielos by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Sunset Burner Surpise by Francisco Rosario, on Flickr

New York, New York by ANTONIO PUCHE, on Flickr

Horse Drawn Carriages in New York City by Christine Ho, on Flickr

D85_1262 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

D85_1314 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr

IMG_3434.jpg by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

D85_1222 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People at the Bethesda Terrace in Central Park. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

Lights of New York by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr

New York Skyline, 2004 by Richard Murrin, on Flickr

New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr

More from New York by Karina, on Flickr

New York City by Karina, on Flickr

New York at Night by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

New York by night by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Welcome to New York by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Statue of Liberty by Javier Gallego, on Flickr

A couple of women crossing 72nd Street along 5th Avenue. by Kevin Rubin, on Flickr

New York City 2013 #22 by Pierluigi Mastella Manarini, on Flickr

New York, James A. Farley Building by Time Share, on Flickr

Union Square Saturday Vibe by Pamela Drew, on Flickr

Hunter / Hunted by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------

